# [LPF] Lost Imperium



## GlassEye (Dec 16, 2013)

DM: GlassEye
Judge:                   [MENTION=6666968]Satin Knights[/MENTION]
Run dates: 16 December 2013 (DOY 350) to 

Heroes:
Tsaaruck
Quillian Barthony
Samad Salil
Garadh
Pirvinia von Lichenstein
Mirra Weathersmith

[sblock=Leveling expectations]I'll keep close track of encounter xp and time-based xp using Mowgli's Adventure Tracker and/or also calculated out above.  I will periodically post an image of the excel sheet so that you can advance any levels gained as soon as you have enough xp to do so, though if that comes in the middle of an encounter leveling will need to wait until the encounter is completed.

My estimations on how long this will play have never been accurate so I'm not even going to bother.[/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Tracking/XP]*Part 1*






Tsaaruk:
--TBX: 2072 +1440 Enc = +3512 xp
--TBG: 2311 +1860 Enc = +4171 gp

Quillian:
--TBX:
--TBG:

Samad:
--TBX: 2855 +1440 Enc = +4295 xp
--TBG: 3243 +1860 Enc = +5103 gp

Garadh:
--TBX: 2855 +1440 Enc = +4295 xp
--TBG: 3243 +1860 Enc = +5103 gp

Pirvinia:
--TBX: 2958 +1440 Enc = +4398 xp
--TBG: 3359 +1860 Enc = +5219 gp

*Part 2*





Tsaaruk:
--TBX: 3230 +2240 Enc = +5470 xp
--TBG: 3659 +2540 Enc = +6199 gp

Mirra:
--TBX: 3470 +2240 Enc = +5710 xp
--TBG: 3899 +2540 Enc = +6439 gp

Samad:
--TBX: 4086 +2240 Enc = +6326 xp
--TBG: 4465 +2540 Enc = +7005 gp

Garadh:
--TBX: 4110 +2240 Enc = +6350 xp
--TBG: 4489 +2540 Enc = +7029 gp

Pirvinia:
--TBX: 4164 +2240 Enc = +6404 xp
--TBG: 4543 +2540 Enc = +7083 gp

*Finale*





Tsaaruk:
--TBX: 2012 +1200 Enc = +3212 xp
--TBG: 2194 +1250 Enc = +3444 gp

Mirra:
--TBX: 2092 +1200 Enc = +3292 xp
--TBG: 2249 +1250 Enc = +3499 gp

Samad:
--TBX: 3036 +1200 Enc = +4236 xp
--TBG: 2898 +1250 Enc = +4148 gp

Pirvinia:
--TBX: 3036 +1200 Enc = +4236 xp
--TBG: 2898 +1250 Enc = +4148 gp

[/sblock][sblock=Treasury]Part 1 (Tsaaruk, Samad, Quillian, Garadh, Pirvinia)
0) Prepayment: -- gp
1) Ring of Sustenance (2,500 gp)
2) +1 longsword (2,000 gp), wand of CLW, 50 charges (750 gp), 250 gp
3) --
4) ?

Part 2 (Tsaaruk, Mirra, Samad, Garadh, Pirvinia)[/sblock][sblock=Adventure Rules]* I might roll saving throws and skill rolls if the situation warrants it but I prefer the players to make their own rolls.  I always roll initiative and I use perrinmiller's method for group initiative so you still gain benefit from initiative enhancement.  A quick explanation if you haven't encountered it before:  I roll initiative for every participant in the combat and average the initiative for each side.  If any one participant on the losing initiative side beats all the initiative rolls on the winning side that participant gets a free round of actions before the winning initiatives.

* Dice rollers can be Invisible Castle or other on-line dice rollers as long as you can link the rolls, preferably in an sblock. I generally use Invisible Castle for my own rolling.

* Any absences for longer than 2-3 days should be communicated to the GM. In general, please try to post 3x/week. Players who consistently slow down the game or are absent for a long period of time will be removed, at GM's discretion. _Note: I am generally not available to post from Friday evening to Saturday evening, Central US time._

* I would like a character picture, head-shot preferably, for token on the tactical grids (I hope to graduate to using ditzie but not sure its going to happen in this adventure; I'll let you know) and just for general representation in your posts.

* A mini-stat spoiler block that includes a link to your character sheet posted with every post would make my job much easier. After it is set up it is easy to maintain by quoting yourself and updating the information.  An example/template is below.  Please spoilerblock OOC posts and discussions.

[sblock=Example Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 22/22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18
Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear (Light)
Current Conditions in Effect: Guidance, Resistance
Spells Remaining (1st): 0[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 16, 2013)

*Supporting Cast*














. . . Brother Goswald . . . . The Lalanite Catechism . . . . . . . . Zartosht . . . . . . . . . . Captain Minali . . . .


Goswald, lay brother of the Transcendental Imperium, member of the Society of Stones.
The Lalanite Catechism: A book of rites and rituals of the Lalanite Order of the Transcendental Imperium.  Plainly bound in black leather masking the true beauty and value of the illuminated pages.  The Catechism provides a +2 bonus to Knowledge (Religion) checks.
Zartosht, First Mate on the Breezy Maid.  Zartosht is from a clan on the southern coast of Rhat'matanis.
Minali, Captain on the Breezy Maid.














. . . . Port Duvende . . . . .. . Pelman Panderlywick . . . . . . *Mother Telka* . . . . . Flower of the Aamornan .


Port Duvende:  The mainland falls steeply down to the sea and the Telen Pass, newly cut and paved by the labor of Dwarven craftsmen, climbs precipitously up into the mountains towards Tal Hallow. The settlement and piers of Port Duvende are still under construction: gantries and cranes rise above nearly every structure of the small city that makes up the port. The pass and piers are solid dwarven construction but distinctive gnomish domes rise up and dot the city with bright, sparkling color.
Pelman Panderlywick, officious gnome of the Port Duvende harbormasters office.
Mother Telka, born Telka of the Goti-Azwan, is an old woman, shoulders slightly hunched, dressed in a dark gray dress ragged along the hem. A linen scarf of the same dark gray covers her hair and frames her face. Her tanned, lined face and gray clothing all serve to draw attention to her clear, sky-blue eyes.  Spry enough to not need it, she carries a walking stick.  She speaks in a thick, foreign accent recognizable as from the grasslands of the Pell by those familiar with it.  She serves as a healer in Planks for those poor enough to be unable to afford clerical healing.
Flower of the Aamornan.  The Aamornan is a vine native to the forested foothills of the northern Seithr mountains.


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 16, 2013)

[sblock=Judge's Spot]Nothing to see here.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 17, 2013)

The unoccupied room that Brother Goswald finds is large enough for a much bigger group of people.  He wastes no time claiming a chair next to the door though he waits until everyone has entered before sitting down in the chair with an involuntary sigh of relief.  He still clutches the coarse bag though now it is evident that the object within is a large book.  A moment of concern for the bag's contents crosses his face but is quickly resolved as he thumps the bag down on the table in front of him.

"Now that you all have made yourselves comfortable I will try to answer your questions and tell my tale."  He turns to Pirvinia and inclines his head in greeting.  "My answer to your question was brief; I hope that the details become more clear as I go."

He also nods to Quillian and Tsaaruck.  "I am pleased to have a representative of the local storm gods deign to listen to my need.  And I can assure you, Tsaaruck, that when we leave Venza cities will be few and far between."  Goswald studies the unknown elf a moment before he continues.  "Yes, I am looking for mercenaries.  Or men, and women, who are willing to do the work of the gods for the small reward that I am capable of providing."

At this point three waitresses enter the room with platters of meat and bread, bowls of gazpacho, and an assortment of drinks to refill the sundry mugs and glasses of those present.  Goswald motions for everyone to help themselves and loses himself for a few moments in the food eating with the hearty appreciation of one who has subsisted an extended time on trail rations.  With a slurp he finishes a bowl of the soup and smiles with no embarrassment.

"Pardon me.  As I mentioned, my name is Goswald and I am a lay brother and worshiper of the Majesty Becoming whom you may have heard referred to as the Transcendental Imperium.  I have recently found a lost temple and it is my goal to reclaim it."  Goswald raises his index finger motioning the others to wait.  "But here is the difficulty: the temple lies within the foothills of the Seithr Mountains and that is a very long journey from here.  I made most of that journey on the back of my trusty horse but she threw a shoe near Barrow's Edge south of here.  Being so close I was anxious to arrive and find help so I pushed on on foot."

Goswald takes a moment to take a swallow of his drink.  "The distance isn't the only difficulty.  After I discovered the lost temple and was searching through its ruined walls I became convinced that I was being watched.  This feeling only grew until the dread I felt could not be resisted and I fled the ruin.  The creatures stalked me until I managed to cross the border of a nearby kingdom and was rescued by the king's warband.  Simply, I need you to root out whatever dark thing has taken the place as its home so that I can recover what relics may remain." 





. . . . Brother Goswald . . . .


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Dec 17, 2013)

Garadh drains a drink and quickly finishes a bowl of soup and a chunk of meat. 

"The Seithr Mountains. I have never been there, nor do I know much of them. But this dark presence... did you see the creatures? Can you describe them? Was it something sprung from an unquiet grave, or perhaps an infernal presence?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 17, 2013)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*






Pirvinia gestured with an elegant hand that the clergyman’s concern was not important as he proceeded to eat heartily. She was not hungry and only nibbled at a few things while the others gorge themselves.

She waited patiently for Brother Goswald to finish. 

The sorceress looks at the yet to be identified human warrior that spoke up first for a moment. She adds, "Is there reason to believe this dark presence you sensed watching you was the walking dead or malevolent spirits instead of something more mundane? Mister…”

“Sorry I do not know your name, nor have you introduced yourself," she says directly to Garadh before continuing to speak with Brother Goswald.

"Anyway, he raised a few good questions and I have learned that being prepared for unusual creatures is a prudent idea. The last adventurers that Samad and I went with thought nothing of being prepared with some items to deal with unusual creatures that not able to be effectively fought with normal weapons.  We ended up regretting it.”

“If there are to be no cities out near this temple, it only makes sense to be properly prepared before we leave Venza, yes?"

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +4 (6 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 20 *Current:* *20**
CMD:* 11, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +4 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot * 

Weapon in Hand:* None*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/6

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +11 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 10 *Current:* 10 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +5 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +7, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]@Khisanth the Ancient; With 100% Buy back in LPF, there really is no good reason to be carrying around over 3800gp in coinage. 
At least you should buy your own Cure Light Wounds wand for the healer to use on you outside of combat. Having better armor is probably a good idea too if you are planning to be a tank.[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Dec 17, 2013)

Tsaaruck eats his fill of the food. Having learned in previous meetings of this sort that it is normal and with the thought of eating on the road for days to come.

"Good brother how do we travel? Will we walk or need horses?"

He then looks to Privinia "You spoke of being prepared for unusual creatures. What do you suggest? I have mostly made due with whatever I can find but have found it good to listen to companions who share a different life than mine has been before coming to Venza."

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  28 current: 28
CMB: +6 / CMD: 18 Fort: +6 / Ref: +1 / Will: +1
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 8/8

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quillian enters the room carrying a large mug and a heavily laden plate, and is content for the first few minutes to simply listen as he eats. "I have heard of the Imperium, though only in passing; that an old temple has been found is mildly intriguing. While the Stormlords do not overly concern themselves with those philosophies, the memory of olden times is one they seek to keep alive. For a trip of that distance, I would recommend horses, or in my case, I shall probably select for a good riding dog. As for the strange creatures, the more information you were able to glean, the better chance we have of dealing with them quickly and easily."


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Dec 17, 2013)

The elf nodded back towards the man, "I am more than willing to do the work of the Gods. My name is Samad Salil, as-salamu alaykum." 

He regarded the others before continuing on, "I am no stranger to great distances, I myself come from the desert, Rhat'manatis, a journey I myself completed some weeks ago. Having that be said, I do not know where of these mountains, but the distance cannot be that much greater. As to this monster, Pirvinia is correct. The mistakes we made not yesterday should be regarded. We should be certain that we are prepared to fight any sort of beast or man."

He looked over at Tsaaruck, "I have heard that ghouls and evil spirits fear holy water, so were that to be what stalked Brother Goswald, then perhaps we could make use of that."
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 23/23
CMB: +3 CMD: 16
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +4
Perception: +8, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+7, 1d6+3, 18-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 18, 2013)

Brother Goswald looks thoughtful for a few moments and he nods in response to Garadh's question.

"Yes, I did manage to catch a glimpse of my stalker.  It was tall as a man, bulky as if well-muscled.  Dark fleshed, gleaming red eyes, and a sharp beak.  I am convinced there was more than one but I only ever saw one at any given time."  The monk pauses and looks ashamed before forcing himself to continue.  "I was very afraid, nearly in panic, and fleeing...  It is possible that something else stirred up the fear within me and these sightings nothing but fear phantoms.  If that were the case," he says looking to Pirvinia, "then it is possible it was the work of malevolent spirits.  I am afraid I couldn't tell if the source of my fear was from an unquiet grave or an infernal presence."

Goswald reaches out to the sack and opens it revealing a book with a worn, black, leather cover.  He taps the book.

"This is a catechism of the Lalanites.  It suggests to me that there might be unquiet dead in residence if this were a chapterhouse of the Lalanite Order."  Goswald looks from face to face to make sure he hasn't lost anyone with his religious references.

"As for travel, horses or other mounts would speed the journey.  If you do not have them we can sell the book.  I am sure it would bring a good price and the money can provide mounts and an initial payment of your fee."





. . . . Brother Goswald . . . .


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 18, 2013)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*






Pirvinia nods in agreement with what Samad has said, "Yes, some holy water should be in everyone's inventory. My sister is a renowned undead hunter and she carries plenty. I am also carrying some alchemical fire, acid, and liquid ice for other creatures that happen to be resistant to weapons. Such things like swarms of bats are nigh impossible to deal with unless you have something that can kill them by the hundreds."

"I have also heard tell of creatures that are more easily killed with cold iron weapons and silver. If you are not carrying something to deal with those sorts of monsters, then I recommend visiting the blacksmiths before we depart Venza.”

She looks to Brother Goswald and continues, "I have the funds to buy myself a decent horse and the gear to go with it. There is no need to sell your book on my account. There are some things about your story that are troubling. There might be an evil spirit at work that can cause unnatural fear."

"I suggest we have a few scrolls or something that will be able to strengthen our resolve or counter the effects of such an aura," she recommends to the assembled adventurers.

Contemplating the description she received from the clergyman, she removes a couple of books from her haversack and flips through them. She casually comments, "I wonder if there is something I have heard of that matches that description... hmmm."

[sblock=OOC]For the described stalker: Knowledge Check (1d20=6), Add +9 for Arcana or +6 for The Planes. Other Knowledge is untrained with +1 modifier

I bought my mount. [/sblock]
[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +4 (6 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 20 *Current:* *20**
CMD:* 11, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +4 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot * 

Weapon in Hand:* None*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/6

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +11 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 10 *Current:* 10 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +5 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +7, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Dec 18, 2013)

"I too have sufficient funds to obtain the necessary supplies. The druids have kept me busy enough the last few months that much of the coin I had collected up to that point remains unspent. No need to spend the book on my account, and it may be useful to glance through before we leave in case in contains information about we may find in the ruin left behind from it's original owners." 

Base Knowledge Roll (1d20=17) +3 for religion, +8 for nature


----------



## BigB (Dec 18, 2013)

"I too have sufficient funds to buy a horse and some of this holy water. I do not know much of what you are saying but I have seen enough evil in this world to know that such things should not be left alone. I too carry some of the fire of Torglorak. I do not have silver or cold iron that you speak of but my hammer has been trustworthy so far."

[sblock=ooc]I bought my mount, saddle, saddle bags and 6 vials holy water.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  28 current: 28
CMB: +6 / CMD: 18 Fort: +6 / Ref: +1 / Will: +1
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 8/8

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Dec 18, 2013)

"There is no need to sell your book on our behalf, I have more than enough for a horse and bridle. I shall have need to stop by the bazaar to get some more supplies, however."

[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 23/23
CMB: +3 CMD: 16
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +4
Perception: +8, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+7, 1d6+3, 18-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 19, 2013)

Goswald leans over to catch a glimpse of the pages of Pirvinia's books as she flips through the pages and to offer helpful suggestions.  Neither book is terribly helpful though the one detailing aspects of the paths of existence makes brief mention of the mythological origin of the Tengu as the fallen servants of the god Issolatha.  Goswald shakes his head.

"No, I've seen Tengu here in your city and those things weren't the same.  There were some superficial similarities, the beak..."  The expression on his face suggests that he is less sure of his answer.

Where Pirvinia was unable to provide insight into Brother Goswald's described stalkers Quillian is convinced that he knows what they could be: humanoid crows known as Corbies who leap into battle and rake with vicious claws.

Goswald seems pleased as the group encourages him to hold onto the book.  "Well, it is _Lalanite_ and therefore exploratory of darker theologies.  It may very well hold useful information and you are welcome to study it as we travel.  And speaking of travel, it sounds as if many of you are ready to go.  Those of you who are not, when could you be ready to travel?  Despite having been on the road a long time setting out in the morning would suit me well."





. . . . Brother Goswald . . . .


----------



## sunshadow21 (Dec 19, 2013)

*OOC:*


Will do the necessary shopping by this time or a little later tomorrow.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 19, 2013)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*






Pirvinia puts her books away, glad that someone else knows more what they are potentially facing. She turns to the others and says, "Unless someone recognizes the creatures Brother Goswald has described, then I only need some time to purchase a few things. It should not take more than a few hours today. I shall be ready on the morrow.”

“How long is this journey supposed to take on horseback? Will there be a town or village nearby to use as a place to stay will we investigate the temple?" She asks the clergyman.

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +4 (6 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 20 *Current:* *20**
CMD:* 11, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +4 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot * 

Weapon in Hand:* None*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/6

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +11 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 10 *Current:* 10 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +5 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +7, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 19, 2013)

At Pirvinia's question of time traveled Goswald grimaces.

"I am no heavy burden and it took my horse three weeks to make the journey."  The monk looks over at the giant half-orc, Tsaaruck, like a man trying to work out a problem.  "But some would weigh down even the sturdiest of horses.  In such a case, the trip might be drawn out a month or more."

Goswald's gaze wanders to Quillian and he stares as if trying to dredge the answer to a riddle from his mind and isn't truly seeing the person his eyes rest upon.  He shrugs and returns to Pirvinia's second question.

"There are numerous villages and farmsteads along the way willing to trade a trencher of bread and meat and a bed or a dry place in a barn for a bit of news.  Some of the villages even have inns.  And when we near the ruin I have the word of King Danyll, the ruler of the tiny country nearby, that we are welcome at his castle while we investigate."





. . . . Brother Goswald . . . .


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Dec 19, 2013)

"Aye, leaving tomorrow might be for the best, then. I have had a wearying day thus far, and would like to rest before undertaking this journey. However, I am early to rise in the mornings, and as so I can be prepared for leaving at any time past dawn."

[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 23/23
CMB: +3 CMD: 16
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +4
Perception: +8, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+7, 1d6+3, 18-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Dec 19, 2013)

Tsaaruck oblivious to Brother Goswald's gaze or what the gaze means Grabs some more food. "First light then? I will gather supplies this day. I shall be ready. And do these crows crush under the hammer?"


[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  28 current: 28
CMB: +6 / CMD: 18 Fort: +6 / Ref: +1 / Will: +1
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 8/8

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Dec 20, 2013)

Garadh nods.  "I, too, will be ready to leave tomorrow morning. I have the necessary money to buy what is needed for the journey."

OOC: bought horse, saddle, bridle. Also bought CLW wand as suggested...

Mini-stats


Spoiler



Garadh
Initiative: +2
HP : 35, currently 35
AC: 21 (touch 13, flat-footed 18)
CMB +7, CMD 19
Fort +7, Ref +3, Will +0



EDIT: Oops, that's not working. How do I make the collapse/show block work?


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 20, 2013)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*







Pirvinia nods as Brother Goswald explains the length of the journey. Glancing at Tsaaruck and his bulk, she figures he would eat a lot and might not have enough room in his saddlebags.

"I see, thank you Brother Goswald. Since we have a potentially lengthy journey, I shall arrange for purchase of several weeks’ worth of trail rations. It shall be no trouble and I shall have room on my mount to carry most of it."

[sblock=OOC Note]Since Pirvinia has an apartment to make anything 1gp or under as non-chargeable, she can purchase enough trail rations for everyone to cover the entire journey. We could just forget tracking it completely, perhaps?

Khisanth, you spent 3000 on a CLW. You do know that two of them at CLW 1 would cost half as much and would also average more healing for 2 charges compared to one on the wand you bought, right?
Why not buy a +1 Breastplate and up your AC by two?

You can look at any of the BBCode I am using by quoting this posts. The tag for the spoiler blocks is sblock
Here is your avatar if you want





[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +4 (6 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 20 *Current:* *20**
CMD:* 11, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +4 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot * 

Weapon in Hand:* None*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/6

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +11 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 10 *Current:* 10 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +5 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +7, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 20, 2013)

Brother Goswald seems pleased that plans are proceeding more smoothly than he expected.

"Excellent!  Then it seems all shall be ready to travel in the morning.  We can meet here and then head south.  And Tsaaruck presuming the crows were not phantasms then I would assume they do indeed crush under the hammer."

The monk continues on finalizing details of their journey...





. . . . Brother Goswald . . . .

[sblock=OOC]Rations: I'm fine with that, PM.  I'm not a stickler for that sort of thing, ya know.[/sblock][sblock=Quillian]Brother Goswald's words flow over Quillian like a river over its rock bed as the thought comes to mind that what a horse can do in a month a fast ship and a fair wind could do in two weeks.  In fact, Quillian knows a ship, the Breezy Maid, is departing for Port Duvende on the coast of the southern Baronies very soon...[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Dec 20, 2013)

Quillian looks up from his now not so full plate, "My apologies, it has been some time since I have had the pleasure of a truly good meal. The druids I trained under were nice, but their fare was not was I am accustomed to eating. A thought occurred to me on travel; we are in a port, and I happen to know of a good ship headed to Port Duvende shortly. It may mean waiting a day or two, but it would be a faster journey, and a safer one to boot. As for the creatures, they sound like corbies; similar to tengus, but based off of crows and other carrion feeders. I've heard a few tales of encounters with them from some of my associates who mistook them for tengu; they were not pleasant affairs."


----------



## BigB (Dec 20, 2013)

Tsaaruck shrugs at the last suggestion of taking a ship. "Never been on a ship. But does not matter to me how we get there."

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  28 current: 28
CMB: +6 / CMD: 18 Fort: +6 / Ref: +1 / Will: +1
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 8/8

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Dec 21, 2013)

Gossil nods. "Taking a ship does seem sensible, if the port is close."

[sblock=OOC Reply]

Thanks.



perrinmiller said:


> [sblock=OOC Note]Since Pirvinia has an apartment to make anything 1gp or under as non-chargeable, she can purchase enough trail rations for everyone to cover the entire journey. We could just forget tracking it completely, perhaps?
> 
> Khisanth, you spent 3000 on a CLW. You do know that two of them at CLW 1 would cost half as much and would also average more healing for 2 charges compared to one on the wand you bought, right?
> Why not buy a +1 Breastplate and up your AC



[/sblock]

I didn't realize that, no, I've never really been good on item pricing details. Maybe I can change it out later but will leave it this way for this adventure.

I didn't get heavier armor because I'm trying to do a more mobile fighter and that has more armor check penalty. That's why I got the shield focus and dodge feats.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Dec 21, 2013)

"I have not been aboard a ship either, but if it means accomplishing our task all the faster, then I am supporting it." He began to rewrap the keffiyeh around his head, in preparation for heading out and back to the market.

[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 23/23
CMB: +3 CMD: 16
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +4
Perception: +8, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+7, 1d6+3, 18-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 22, 2013)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*






Pirvinia glanced over at the small man with the appetite and asked, "Quillian, will we need to bring our horses along then? Or is Port Duvende close enough to our final destination of King Danyll's castle that we need not have mounts?"

"But neither of those answers are enough to sway my mind from accepting the sea voyage. An extra day or two means the anonymous warrior here can look into getting some better armor than his scale mail."

[sblock=OOC Note]Khisanth, I understand why you don't want heavy armor as I looked over your sheet. But a +1 Breastplate will increase your AC by two, have the same weight and ACP as the scale mail while not decreasing the fighter's speed. Why not do it? Your roll in the shopping thread is good for 1 CLW wand and you can simply change it to CL1.

If you fail the roll on the +1 Breatplate, then immediately commission it for crafting. 6 days later RL you get it. We are not going to be moving the game farther along in six days with Christmas coming, particularly if it means our tanking warrior needs better armor. [/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +4 (6 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 20 *Current:* *20**
CMD:* 11, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +4 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot * 

Weapon in Hand:* None*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/6

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +11 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 10 *Current:* 10 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +5 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +7, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Dec 23, 2013)

"I still remember my first day at sea despite all of the years I've been on it. The freedom, the smell of the air, what a joy it was, and still is. You would have to ask our good employer here how far the site is from the port; I don't have that particular piece of information."


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 25, 2013)

Brother Goswald plucks a sliver of meat from the platter and pops it into his mouth.  He chews slowly, thinking, then gradually begins to nod.

"I'll take your word that journeying by sea will be quicker.  The ruin and Castle Danyll lie north of Tal Hallow so we would still need the horses…"  The monk nods as he mentally reroutes his plans then nods at Quillian and grins.  "Good man!  You've proven your worth already."

Goswald turns to include the entirety of the group.  "Feel free to finish the meal here.  I go to consult with the captain of the Breezy Maid and will return as soon as I can with news of our departure."

At that Goswald leaves the inn.

-----

Two days later, when tides are right and all those concerned have finished the business that must be finished before leaving Venza, Brother Goswald leads Garadh, Pirvinia, Samad, Quillian, and Tsaaruck to the pier where the Breezy Maid is docked.  The pier is busy as the crew and dockworkers wrangle cargo aboard the ship.

Directing the work on the dock is a tall, dark skinned man wearing loose pants in the style of E'n's more tropical areas, shirtless, and with a bandana tied round his shaven head.  He also bears ritual scars in four lines below his eyes and three on his chin.  A lead earring in a teardrop shape dangles from his ear.

As the group approaches he turns to greet them with a keen, assessing eye.  Pirvinia he studies with frank appreciation.  Garadh and Tsaaruck he sizes up as one would a rival then moves on to read Quillian’s story in his tattoos.  His most interesting reaction is towards Samad: a cold stare and then a deliberate turning away.

"Greetings, Servant of the Stormlords.  You must be among the new passengers.  You are welcome," the sailor's eyes flick briefly to Samad.  "Leave your beasts and larger baggage in our hands.  The captain awaits you on deck."









. . . Brother Goswald . . . . . . Zartosht, First Mate . .


----------



## sunshadow21 (Dec 25, 2013)

Quillian is almost giddy at the prospect of being on a ship once more after so long. Giving a final pat to Sam, his new riding dog, he gives the first mate and the ship a good long appraising look as he heads off to meet the captain.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 26, 2013)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia had walked the black roan along the pier as she followed Brother Goswald. There were plenty of provisions for the trip and other gear in the saddle bags. She decided to leave it all in the care of the crew and dock workers that were helping to load the ship.

She remembered hearing rumors that some sailors found women aboard to be bad luck. However the sailor that greeted them did not look at her that way. More likely the crew was going to closer the sort of rough and rowdy folks in the dockside taverns and she might have to slap grabbing paws before too long.

Giving the crewman a polite smile, Pirvinia said, "Why thank you, and a good morning to you. May we have a safe journey."

Heading towards the gangway, she turned to Samad and asked, "You said you never sailed before. I got the impression that man either shares something of your past, or doesn’t like you from something else. Have you been brawling here in The Gulls?"

As they walked up the gangway’s wooden planks, she reached the deck and looked around for someone in a funny hat that would likely be the ship’s captain.


[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +4 (6 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 20 *Current:* *20**
CMD:* 11, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +4 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot * 

Weapon in Hand:* None*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/6

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +11 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 10 *Current:* 10 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +5 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +7, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Dec 26, 2013)

Tsaaruck walks a rather large horse along the pier with the others. He is clearly controlling the large animal more out of sheer strength than knowledge of animals. Even with the massive horse he seems to have little trouble overpowering it. He is happy to turn over the care of his horse when the sailor instructs the group to do so and watches with a smile as 2 sailors struggle with the large animal  who seems to be playing with them shoving the sailors around but not enough to cast them overboard or hurt them. The scene seems a bit like the horse is playing, like a child with a puppy dog only the horse is playing with the men.
He turns and follows the group up onto the ship.

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  28 current: 28
CMB: +6 / CMD: 18 Fort: +6 / Ref: +1 / Will: +1
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 8/8

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Dec 26, 2013)

Samad shook his head, "I have not. And I don't believe I recognize him in the slightest..." A number of faces popped up in his mind as he tried to place it, but nothing came up, "No, I don't think I know him, nor am I sure that I want to..."

He left his new steed in the care of the crew, but he kept a hold of the rest of his belongings as he climbed onto the ship. That glance had put him on the edge, and he decided that he would need to watch his step while he was aboard.
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 23/23
CMB: +3 CMD: 16
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +4
Perception: +8, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+7, 1d6+3, 18-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 27, 2013)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia stood on the deck and looked back to the pier where the sailor was supervising the loading of mounts and gear.

She glanced speculatively at Samad with an arched eyebrow, "Hmm, the ship will be at sea for a number of days and if he is the sort to pick a fight and slip a knife in your back…”

“I think you would do well to try and find out if he has something against you sooner, rather than later. Then you can have some support at your back." She gestured to the other adventurers boarding the ship with them.

While Pirvinia did not know them very well, they were at least comrades in arms and on assignment together. If they could not trust one another to cover backsides, then she wanted to know sooner rather than later herself.

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +4 (6 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 20 *Current:* *20**
CMD:* 11, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +4 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot * 

Weapon in Hand:* None*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/6

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +11 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 10 *Current:* 10 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +5 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +7, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Dec 27, 2013)

"I'm sure it's nothing that can't be dealt with. If there are problems, I will be sure to deal with them sooner rather than later."


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 27, 2013)

Quillion, in his eagerness to be back aboard a ship, is the first up the gangplank.  However, the strange look intercepted between the sailor and Samad nags at him and he tries to place the man's ethnicity...

Sailors and deckhands jump to take baggage so that the others can board (although they are less eager to deal with the monstrosity that is Tsaaruck's horse).  Pirvinia, with Tsaaruck and Samad right behind, is trailed by Garadh.  The dark-skinned sailor, perhaps recognizing a lingering glance from Garadh, speaks to the warrior, "Go along with the others.  Your gear is as safe here as in my own footlocker."  He grins and motions towards the gangplank.

On the deck of the Breezy Maid hands jump to stow provisions and crates and barrels of cargo in the hold.  The bustle is being directed by a woman, though attractive, nowhere near the beauty of Pirvinia. The woman's wild, wind-blown hair is tied in loose tails that are slipping out in the sea breeze.  She hops down from the crate she was standing upon when she sees the passengers board and approaches the group.

"Welcome aboard the Breezy Maid!  I am Captain Minali.  If you need anything, or have problems with any of the crew or your accommodations feel free to bring it up with me or my first mate, Zartosht."  She motions behind you and you see that the big sailor from the pier has followed you up.  Minali grins at Quillion.  "It is good to have a chosen of the Stormlords aboard," she brushes a wisp of hair from her mouth, "But the tide will be going out in less than two hours and we've still a lot to load.  If you could make your way abaft and stay out from underfoot..."

There is the sound of a horse's scream and a crash from below on the pier and Captain Minali's brow raises in question.  "One of yours, I presume?  Zartosht, see to it."  She frowns and looks over the group.  "I'm not too fond of horses aboard ship but Brother Goswald here persuaded me.  If it's too much of a problem I'll leave it behind."

[sblock=Quillion]Made a Knowledge (Geography) check for you for identifying the man's ethnicity.  The sailor is from a tribe who walk the Living Sands of Rhat'Matanis' southern border and who have an uneasy history with the Tesh, the dominant ethnicity of Rhat'Matanis.  Subjugated, they remain second class citizens of the Empire and occasionally participate in minor rebellions and raids against their masters.[/sblock]











. . . Brother Goswald . . . . . . Zartosht, First Mate . . . . . . Captain Minali . . . .


----------



## BigB (Dec 29, 2013)

Tsaaruck tries to cover a smirk at the reaction of the captain and then turns to a bit of worry as her words sink in. "I am sure your crew is most capable. The horse is a bit spirited but will not be any further problem when secured below." He then turns to do as the captain has instructed.

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  28 current: 28
CMB: +6 / CMD: 18 Fort: +6 / Ref: +1 / Will: +1
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 8/8

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 29, 2013)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia greeted the female Captain with a smile.

"Good day to you, Captain. Pirvinia von Lichenstein. I have little experience sailing so I shall endeavor to do my best in staying out of the way."

"As for our accommodations, where might they be so we can check if there are any issues with them?" 

She moved back and out of the way as the First Mate directed.

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +4 (6 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 20 *Current:* *20**
CMD:* 11, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +4 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot * 

Weapon in Hand:* None*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/6

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +11 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 10 *Current:* 10 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +5 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +7, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Dec 29, 2013)

"It is a pleasure to be here; it has been far too long since I have had the opportunity to grace the open seas. I would be less worried about the horse, though, and more worried about unintentional flareups between your first mate and my friend here. The two southern races do not have a history of getting along well, and though I doubt either would start anything deliberately, it could be a bad spark under the wrong situation. Once we are out at sea, if you could please let us know; my duties take me many places, and I don't know when my next chance to breathe in the open sea air shall come, so I must savor the chances I do get to the fullest."


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Dec 29, 2013)

Garadh gives a slight bow. "Greetings Captain. I am Garadh, of Venza.  I too know little of sailing, though I have spent some time in small boats, but I can  load things if you require help."

Mini-stats
[sblock]
Garadh
Initiative: +2
HP : 35, currently 35
AC: 21 (touch 13, flat-footed 18)
CMB +7, CMD 19
Fort +7, Ref +3, Will +0[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Dec 29, 2013)

He looked from Quillion to Zartosht, and shook his head, "Is it true that you are from the Sands? You do not look Teshi, you must be a tribesman, yes?"  he unraveled his keffiyeh, and gestured to his elven features, "You see, I am not Teshi either, but a nomad as well. I am sorry if there was some misunderstanding between us."
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 23/23
CMB: +3 CMD: 16
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +4
Perception: +8, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: +1 Scimitar (+6, 1d6+4, 18-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 30, 2013)

Captain Minali nods to the giant half-orc as he moves away from the gangplank.  "We'll hope that beast settles quickly then."  She turns to Pirvinia to answer the sorceress' question of accommodations.  "Unfortunately, with the horses taking up so much space in the hold we've had to break down some of the walls belowdeck.  The men will share space with the crew below but as the only other woman aboard you will share my cabin.  It'll be crowded but much more spacious than the others have.  Of course, any of you are free to sleep on deck if you wish."

Minali appraises Garadh with a keen eye then gives a nod.  "So be it.  You look like you've hoisted a few crates in your day.  I'd be glad of the extra hand.  Zartosht will see that you have something to do."  The Captain frowns and looks from Zartosht to Samad and back again when Quillion makes his explanation of the strange tension between the two.

Before the captain can comment Zartosht steps up to Samad and peers into his elven eyes.  He barks a laugh and grasps the elf's forearm in the greeting of those from the Living Sands.  "It is true: you are not Tesh, nor am I.  Only a fool or someone who has been too long from his home would see an enemy where one does not exist.  Perhaps I am both, but there shall be no trouble between us."

With things smoothed over and the Captain itching to resume loading cargo and passengers effects, Zartosht takes Garadh to help finish the loading.  The others move aside so the crew can work unimpeded.  Tide is already flowing out before the last horse is aboard but once it is settled and the hatch closed the crew are scrambling to raise sails.  In moments the Breezy Maid is on her way.

-----

Life aboard the Breezy Maid is everything Quillion remembers about shipboard life from cramped conditions to poor quality food.  There is no privacy for anyone except Pirvinia when the captain is on deck which she is during most of the day but the cabin is stiflingly hot.  At least on deck there is breeze and the occasional, brief rain storm to cool one down.  Most of the sailors, apparently under strict orders from the captain, pay no heed to the passengers; all crew interactions occur with either First Mate Zartosht or Captain Minali.

Several days into the journey when the sun is high and the skies are clear everyone hears the call of the sailor on watch, "Flying rays to port!"  Off the left side of the ship a school of rays fly alongside the ship skipping off the waves like a rock skips across a calm lake when thrown just so.

*Combat Map*











. . . Brother Goswald . . . . . . Zartosht, First Mate . . . . . . Captain Minali . . . .


----------



## sunshadow21 (Dec 30, 2013)

Aside from a quick snort of recognition at the bad food, Quillian suffers no particular discomfort; ships and the open sea were as much his home as any port or city was during his youth. Being a halfling and thus being able to fit places most folks couldn't didn't hurt any. After it becomes apparent that the crew is distant on the captain's orders, he generally leaves the crew alone, though he does offer to take watch up in the crow's nest at times and makes himself available to both the captain and the first mate for being available to help should it be necessary, though most of the help comes in the form of aiding the ship doctor in tending the minor ills and injuries that inevitably occur during a sea voyage. He spends most of the time tucked away in the small corners of the upper deck observing, meditating, and enjoying the sea breezes. Occasionally, he also tries to catch Brother Goswald in a  temporarily private corner of the ship and discuss what the man knew  about the ruins they were headed to or heads below deck, calming the animals  as best as he can. At night, he sits at the edge of the sailors gathered below deck, but respectful of the captain's wishes, simply listens, not forcing any further participation or notice. 
---------------
At the sight of the rays, he smiles as he observes them, curious to see if they are the same or similar to any of the creatures he used to encounter on the sea between Venza and the Great Delta.

Knowledge (nature) (1d20+8=18)

[sblock=ooc]Pardon the minor freedoms I took in describing his activities, but given his background and his personality, it's next to impossible that he wouldn't try to do something while on board ship.[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Dec 30, 2013)

Tsaaruck spends his time aboard the ship trying to get out of the way. As days go by he seems more uneasy and can be seen pacing about like a caged animal. Occasionally he visits his horse thought the visits are short when there he speaks to the horse to sooth it and remind it that this is only temporary that they will be free once again.

[sblock]Tsaaruck has no ranks in any knowledge area so no knowledge of these creatures.[/sblock]

As the lookout announces the rays Tsaaruck watches them. "What manner of creatures are these? Are they dangerous?" He looks about to see how others are reacting.

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  28 current: 28
CMB: +6 / CMD: 18 Fort: +6 / Ref: +1 / Will: +1
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 8/8

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 30, 2013)

The rays skip across the waves alongside the Breezy Maid but abruptly the school shifts directions and heads towards the ship.  There are ‘fwap’ sounds as several of the rays strike the ship but a few have gained enough altitude to cross the ship’s rail.  One of the rays skims right above the deck and strikes an unsuspecting Zartosht on his lightly covered leg.  The ray tumbles to the deck flapping its triangular shaped wings.

”Gah!  Cursed beasts!” yells the first mate as he steps back from the sea creature’s lashing tail.

The cause of the sudden change of course of the rays is evident as a pair of dragon-like creatures burst from the waves after the rays.  These creatures are as large as a man with a sinuous tail that stretches out nearly eight feet behind the creature.  Spotting the ship the drakes begin to circle round to investigate.

*Combat Map*

        *GM:*  Combat: Round One.
Pirvinia is up first with a free round, then the drakes, then the entire party.     
[sblock=Combat Information]
Initiative
Pirvinia (free round actions)
Drakes
Adventurers

Party Stats
Garadh:  35/35 hp remaining
Pirvinia:  20/20 hp remaining
Quillion:  20/20 hp remaining
Tsaaruck:  28/28 hp remaining
Samad:  23/23 hp remaining

Enemy Stats
Drake 1: (AC 16, 13 FF, 13 T) 34/34 hp remaining
Drake 2: (AC 16, 13 FF, 13 T) 34/34 hp remaining[/sblock][sblock=Flying Ray - K (Nature) DC 11]The Flying Ray is also known as the Skip Ray or the Sargasso Ray.  It is mostly harmless but if agitated has a nasty sting that affects a person’s balance.
[sblock=K (Nature) DC 16]The Flying Ray is actually a plant creature that sometimes attempts to implant a seed into a person.  The seed feeds off the body of its victim, eventually killing the host and forming a new Ray.[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Drake – K (Arcana) DC 14]The Tidewater Drake is a dangerous predator and distant cousin to the Sea Drake that usually hunts around remote shorelines.  Both bite and tail are dangerous and the drake can use an unnatural burst of speed to close on its prey.
[sblock=K (Arcana) DC 19]The Tidewater Drake has a caustic salt spit that burns like acid and (usually) pins its prey to rocks until it has time to feed.[/sblock][/sblock]











. . Zartosht, First Mate . . . . . . Captain Minali . . . . . . . Tidewater Drake . . . .


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 31, 2013)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia was standing the aft Quarterdeck and watching the flying creatures with ignorant interest. When the drakes appeared, they were not something she knew a damned thing about.

"Hey, what are those things? Look dangerous. Tsaaruck, don't get too far away from me. Stay within twenty five feet and I can make you big and you can reach over the side better to chop them up if necessary." 

She pulled out her wand of Enlarge Person and triggered the spell. It was going to take a moment to activate.

[sblock=Crunch]Know Arcana (1d20+7=8) - Pffpht
Move Action to Draw Wand
Trigger Enlarge Person, Casting time 1 Round. Using Standard Action to start it.
[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +4 (6 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 20 *Current:* *20**
CMD:* 11, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +4 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot * 

Weapon in Hand:* Wand of Enlarge Person*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/6

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +11 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 10 *Current:* 10 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +5 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +7, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 31, 2013)

The drake leading the pair snaps up a ray and gulps it down then paces the ship just off the bow.  Its neck twists so that it can stare with reptilian disdain at Garadh.

The second drake banks sharply and cuts across the deck between Samad and Tsaaruck.  Though its wings are folded as it passes, Samad and Tsaaruck feel the leathery wings brush them as the drake flies by.  It lands on the rail on the starboard side but its weight is too much for the wood.  The rail snaps and the drake drops a few feet before catching itself on the deck with widespread wings.  The drake hisses and its tail lashes wildly as it is clearly irritated by the surprise of the short fall.

The drake turns its beady eyes towards the largest looking threat and coughs up a blob of mucus that splatters Tsaaruck and the deck around him.  The mucus burns and its ropy strands hinder the barbarian and leave a steaming mess on the deck.

Captain Minali yells at her crew and the sailors dive for cover.  Zartosht grunts in pain as the ray lashes its tail around his leg and sinks its stinger into it.  He yanks a dagger from his belt and stabs at the ray.

*Combat Map*

        *GM:*  Combat: Round One.
The entire party is up.
Tsaaruck, Ref DC 14 to halve dmg & avoid entangle     
[sblock=Combat Information]
Initiative
Drakes
Adventurers

Party Stats
Garadh:  35/35 hp remaining
Pirvinia:  20/20 hp remaining
Quillion:  20/20 hp remaining
Tsaaruck:  13?/28 hp remaining;  15 dmg from caustic mucus; entangled
Samad:  23/23 hp remaining

Enemy Stats
Drake 1: (AC 16, 13 FF, 13 T) 34/34 hp remaining
Drake 2: (AC 16, 13 FF, 13 T) 34/34 hp remaining
Ray: (AC 14) 15/15 hp remaining[/sblock]











. . Zartosht, First Mate . . . . . . Captain Minali . . . . . . . Tidewater Drake . . . .


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 31, 2013)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia finished the enlargement spell on the warrior and released it. She watched the half-orc grow in size.

"There you go, big guy. Smash the critter." 

She pointed a finger and sent pitiful lighting bolt arcing to the drake and then she steps back from the rail to take cover behind the helm and the Captain.

*Updated Map* [sblock=Crunch]Move Action to Finish Enlarge Person on Tsaaruck (10/10 rounds)
Standard Action to Ranged Touch Jolt on Drake 2 (1d20+4=19,  1d3+1=3)
5ft step, Map updated[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +4 (6 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 20 *Current:* *20**
CMD:* 11, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +4 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot * 

Weapon in Hand:* Wand of Enlarge Person (-1 Charge)*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/6

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +11 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 10 *Current:* 10 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +5 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +7, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Dec 31, 2013)

Tsaaruck's moment of uncertainty ends quickly when the large beast attempts to land on the ship rail damaging a portion of the ship and then spits some vile mucus at him. He manages to move out of the way of the worst of it as it steams in a pile on the deck. Feeling the burn of the splattering mess he is overcome with a primal instinct for survival he submits to it and is consumed with a rage that has boiled within. He grabs his warhammer with both hands and moves up 10ft to close the distance and answers the beasts challenge with his own attack. As he moves forward his footing is unsure with the mucus from the beast and the moving ship and his attack slides off the beast with no apparent damage to it.

[sblock]
Reflex Save 1D20+1 = [19]+1 = 20
I used stats before the enlarge spell for his reflex save, if that is not correct will need to subtract for reduced dexterity. Should still succeed the DC14 check.

Raging/Enlarged

to hit drake 1D20+9 = [6]+9 = 15 - 1 for enlarged size =14

[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats Raging/Enlarged]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +0
AC:  15 (without shield/ Flat:15, Touch: 10)
HP:  (28)32 current: 24
CMB: +9 / CMD: 20 Fort: +8 / Ref: +0 / Will: +3
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand:  Warhammer
Rage: 7/8 

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Dec 31, 2013)

The voyage had been uneventful, even boring up until this point, with not much to do but sit in the crew's quarters or otherwise stay out of the sailors' ways. Of course, it almost came as no surprise to him that what had been a welcome distraction from the tedium had spiraled out of control instantly. As he watched the drakes fly about the ship, he heard the ship break into a greater commotion. Drawing his blade, he watched a ray leap over the side and skip across the deck, scourging the mate's leg with it's tail. Whispering a quick prayer, he spun on his feet and raised his blade high, plunging it into the creature.
[sblock=OOC]Attack (1d20+7=16)
Damage 1d6+5=11
EDIT: I forgot to list this originally, he activate his inspire courage battle dance[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 23/23
CMB: +3 CMD: 16
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +4
Perception: +8, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: +1 Scimitar (+7, 1d6+5, 18-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance, Inspire Courage (+1)
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
1/11 rounds of bardic performance used[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Dec 31, 2013)

"Go help the others, Garadh. I'll try to distract these remaining two long enough for the ship to move beyond their area of concern." Quillian 
speaks as he steps up to the railing, and waits for Garadh to move down to the lower deack before releasing a bank of fog that seems to literally roll 
out of him, filling the entire surrounding area.

[sblock=actions]Move action to move
Delay standard action to cast Obscuring Mist once Garadh has moved down to lower deck[/sblock]

Updated Map

[sblock=mini-stats]Quillian Barthony
AC: 19 (Touch 13, Flatfooted 17)
HP: 20/20 Initiative: +2
Perception : +7 Sense Motive: +2
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +6
 *+2 vs fear, charm, compulsion
Current Weapon in Hand:
Current Conditions in Place:

Lightning Arc 5/5

Magic:
CL 3; +9 Concentration (+13 Casting Defensively); SR +3
1st level Sapphire of Power - unused

Cantrips - Create Water, Guidance, Light Stabilize
1st - Obscuring Mist (cast); Alter Winds, Cure Light Wounds, Hydraulic Push
2nd - Wind Wall; Gust of Wind, Summon Nature's Ally II[/sblock]


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Jan 2, 2014)

*Garadh*


As the rays prove to be dangerous, and the drakes appear and spit at Tsaaruck, Garadh quickly moves down to the lower deck to confront the flying rays and drakes, drawing his morningstar as he goes.

As he reaches the lower deck, a flying ray zooms by the ship within reach - he strikes out at it.

Actions and Rolls[sblock]
Move action, draw a weapon as a free action as part of a move, attack action
Attack Roll = 1d20+8 = 23
Damage = 1d8+4 = 12[/sblock]

OOC Question:
[sblock]
OK, I'm a bit confused by the combat map. Can I just go down to the lower deck and attack the flying ray beside the ship (with a melee weapon)? Or is there a wall there since there's another deck above it?

The flying ray on the deck was probably already killed by Samad, so otherwise I would have to take a double move action to get to the drake on the boat.[/sblock]
Mini-stats:
[sblock]
Garadh
Initiative: +2
HP : 35, currently 35
AC: 21 (touch 13, flat-footed 18)
CMB +7, CMD 19
Fort +7, Ref +3, Will +0[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 3, 2014)

As Garadh moves he does see Samad kill the ray that had its tail wrapped around Zartosht's leg.  The rays off the side of the ship aren't really a threat to anyone on the Breezy Maid: they are too low to make it aboard and are out of reach.

*Combat Map*
[sblock=Map Info]I'm using ditzie for the map so everyone can move their own tokens on their turn.  It helps keep things from getting confusing if everyone can move for themselves.  If you haven't used it before, basics are pretty easy: click and drag to move your token.  Shift+click and drag resizes your token.  Press 'Enter' when you've finished to get the new url for the map.  Copy the address and link it in your post using the  tags.  Ask if there is anything el...ghtblue]. . . Tidewater Drake . . . .[/color]


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Jan 7, 2014)

Garadh moves as close as he can to the drake on the boat, quickly going down the stairs and drawing his weapon as he goes.
Combat Map

OOC:
[sblock]
Sorry for the delay, I was traveling this past weekend.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 8, 2014)

With Garadh now on the main deck Quillion releases his spell: fog swirls outward from his body as if Leana herself unfurls a cloak of mist for him.  Unfortunately the wind immediately begins tearing at it and it is evident that it won't last long.  The ship moves through the fog leaving the aft deck, and Pirvinia and Captain Minali upon it, shrouded in the druid's mist.  "Fog, like pea soup," mutters the captain.

The drake just off the fore deck shrieks an aggravated cry as the mist spreads out towards it and it rolls away from the spell beating its wings to keep up with the ship.  It watches Quillion with a cold, malicious glare as it banks around the prow of the ship.  Landing lightly upon the foredeck the drake snakes its head down to Quillion's eye level and hisses at him in the sibilant language of the scaly kind.  No one near enough to make out its words can understand it.

The drake facing off with Tsaaruck gives an roar of defiance and snaps his teeth in the barbarians face giving him an unpleasant whiff of fish breath.  Much better than having a bite taken out of his shoulder, though.  Its whip-like tail lashes in frustration and comes near to striking Tsaaruck but passes harmlessly by.

*Combat Map*

        *GM:*  Combat: Round Two; Everyone is up.     
[sblock=Combat Information]Drake1: full move
Drake2: full attack (bite, tail) but missed

Initiative
Drakes
Adventurers

Party Stats
Garadh:  35/35 hp remaining
Pirvinia:  20/20 hp remaining
Quillion:  20/20 hp remaining
-Obscuring Mist 3/4 rounds
Tsaaruck:  24/32 (28) hp remaining
Samad:  23/23 hp remaining

Enemy Stats
Drake 1: (AC 16, 13 FF, 13 T) 34/34 hp remaining
Drake 2: (AC 16, 13 FF, 13 T) 31/34 hp remaining {0/1}
Ray: (AC 14) 0/15 hp remaining; DEAD[/sblock]











. . Zartosht, First Mate . . . . . . Captain Minali . . . . . . . Tidewater Drake . . . .


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Jan 8, 2014)

Garadh advances along the deck to the drake threatening Tsaaruck, and raises his morningstar high, unleashing a powerful blow.

[sblock]Attack roll = 1d20+8 = 17
Damage = 1d8+4 = 8[/sblock]
Combat Map

Mini-stats
[sblock]
Garadh
Initiative: +2
HP : 35, currently 35
AC: 21 (touch 13, flat-footed 18)
CMB +7, CMD 19
Fort +7, Ref +3, Will +0[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 8, 2014)

Pirvinia saw the mist coming aft across the deck and told the Captain.

"Just hold her steady and we will be through it in a moment." 

She moved around the helm to the starboard side and the mist was thinner and she could see the melee on the main deck with the two warriors trying to deal with the wounded creature. She pointed her finger and zapped it again with a minor electric charge.

*Updated Map* [sblock=Crunch]Moved, Map updated
Standard Action to Ranged Touch Jolt vs Drake 2 (PBS, Precise Shot) (1d20+4=13,  1d3+1=3)[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +4 (6 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 20 *Current:* *20**
CMD:* 11, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +4 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot * 

Weapon in Hand:* Wand of Enlarge Person (-1 Charge)*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/6

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +11 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 10 *Current:* 10 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +5 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +7, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jan 8, 2014)

Tsaaruck sneers at the gnashing teeth in front of his face as Garadh strikes and follows up with a 2handed blow to the beast with his warhammer. Feeling the impact he is drawn into his rage and bellows a challenge to the creature oblivious of the electric bolt sizzling past him.



[sblock]
attack drake 1D20+8 = [17]+8 = 25 and damage-2handed 1D8+10 = [1]+10 = 11
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats Raging/Enlarged]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +0
AC:  15 (without shield/ Flat:15, Touch: 10)
HP:  (28)32 current: 24
CMB: +9 / CMD: 20 Fort: +8 / Ref: +0 / Will: +3
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand:  Warhammer
Rage: 6/8 

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jan 8, 2014)

With the ray dead he looked up to see the two drakes on deck, though it seemed that everyone was focusing on the one in the center, and not the one on the bow. Thinking this might be a good chance to try out his new weapon, he dropped his sword and unhooked the bow from his back, nocking an arrow to it and loosing it at the beast.
[sblock=OOC]As said, Samad's gonna spend a free action to drop his scimitar, use a move action to draw his bow, and a standard action to attack the drake on the bow (which I guess is Drake 1?)
Ranged Attack (1d20+6=16)
Damage (1d8+1=6)[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 23/23
CMB: +3 CMD: 16
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +4
Perception: +8, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow (+6, 1d8+1, 18-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance, Inspire Courage (+1)
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
2/11 rounds of bardic performance used[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 9, 2014)

"I guess if you want to be supper like your friend here, that's on you." Quillian shrugs as he launches a bolt of lightning out of his finger at the already heavily besieged before moving down to the lower deck to make it clear that following him would simply be moving into a deathtrap.

[sblock=actions]Lightning Arc touch attack = 17, damage = 5
Move[/sblock]

Updated Map

[sblock=mini-stats]Quillian Barthony
AC: 19 (Touch 13, Flatfooted 17)
HP: 20/20 Initiative: +2
Perception : +7 Sense Motive: +2
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +6
 *+2 vs fear, charm, compulsion
Current Weapon in Hand:
Current Conditions in Place:

Lightning Arc 4/5

Magic:
CL 3; +9 Concentration (+13 Casting Defensively); SR +3
1st level Sapphire of Power - unused

Cantrips - Create Water, Guidance, Light Stabilize
1st - Obscuring Mist (cast); Alter Winds, Cure Light Wounds, Hydraulic Push
2nd - Wind Wall; Gust of Wind, Summon Nature's Ally II[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 10, 2014)

The ship passes beyond the cloud of enveloping mist and Captain Minali steps up to the rail of the aft deck.  Pointing at the nearest drake she yells, "Get those things off my ship!"  When Tsaaruck's hammer smashes down on the drake's shoulder and the sound of breaking bone is audible across the deck she cheers.  And when Quillion's lightning arcs over Tsaaruck and Garadh to dance over the drake's scales and knock it down Captain Minali points at the druid and calls out, "Free passage for you, my friend!  And the same to whomever takes down that other one!"

The remaining drake is less pleased, however, and hops up to the edge of the fore deck and hacks out a spray of caustic mucus that splatters Tsaaruck and Garadh.  The ropy strands of phlegm burn and constrict...

*Combat Map*

        *GM:*  Combat: Round Three; Everyone is up.
Garadh & Tsaaruck: DC 14 Ref for 1/2 dmg and to negate entangle.     
[sblock=Combat Information]BigB: an enlarged warhammer does 2d6 instead of 1d8.  I rolled corrected damage for you.

Drake1: 5 ft step, breath mucus [14 dmg]
Drake2: passes out

Initiative
Drakes
Adventurers

Party Stats
Garadh:  35/35 hp remaining [7 or 14 dmg]
Pirvinia:  20/20 hp remaining
Quillion:  20/20 hp remaining
Tsaaruck:  24/32 (28) hp remaining [7 or 14 dmg]
Samad:  23/23 hp remaining

Enemy Stats
Drake 1: (AC 16, 13 FF, 13 T) 28/34 hp remaining {5/5}
Drake 2: (AC 16, 13 FF, 13 T) -2/34 hp remaining DYING
Ray: (AC 14) 0/15 hp remaining; DEAD[/sblock]











. . Zartosht, First Mate . . . . . . Captain Minali . . . . . . . Tidewater Drake . . . .


----------



## BigB (Jan 10, 2014)

Bellowing his challenge to the dying drake Tsaaruck does not see the other Drakes attack coming and does not avoid the acitic entanglement. The acid burns and he is enraged at his restricted movement.

[sblock]
Reflex save 1d20=4
Can he make a str check to break out of the restricting coils?
And can he drink a potion while entangled?
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats Raging/Enlarged]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +0
AC:  15 (without shield/ Flat:15, Touch: 10)
HP:  10/32 (28)
CMB: +9 / CMD: 20 Fort: +8 / Ref: +0 / Will: +3
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand:  Warhammer
Rage: 6/8 

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 10, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia moved down the ladder to the main deck to come up behind the warriors that took down the first drake.

"I guess being much larger certainly helped. With your longer reach you can get the other one from the main deck."

She pointed her finger again and sent another small bolt of arcing electricity zapping towards the remaining sea monster.


*Updated Map* [sblock=Crunch]Moved, Map updated
Standard Action to Ranged Touch Jolt vs Drake 1  (1d20+4=8,  1d3+1=3)[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +4 (6 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 20 *Current:* *20**
CMD:* 11, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +4 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot * 

Weapon in Hand:* Wand of Enlarge Person (-1 Charge)*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/6

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +11 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 10 *Current:* 10 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +5 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +7, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 10, 2014)

[sblock=Entangled by Mucus]Movement is restricted to half speed, cannot run or charge.  -2 on attack rolls.  -4 Dex.  No other penalties so you *can* drink a potion.  Unfortunately, the only way to end the entangle effect is to make the DC 14 Reflex save, which Tsaaruck (and possibly Garadh) will need to make every round at the end of their turn until they succeed it once.[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jan 10, 2014)

Tsaaruck takes out a vial from his belt pouch and gulps it down. As Privinia moves toward them he smiles. "Yes big I like. It is certainly helpful. If I can get there this one will feel my hammer as well." He turns and hobbles toward the remaining Drake.

Updated Map

[sblock]
Drink potion and move 20ft (1/2 of 40move)
cure moderate wounds potion 2D8+2 = [2, 6]+2 = 10
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats Raging/Enlarged/Entagled]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +0
AC:  13 (without shield/ Flat:13, Touch: 8)
HP:  20/32 (28)
CMB: +9 / CMD: 20 Fort: +8 / Ref: +0 / Will: +3
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand:  Warhammer
Rage: 5/8 

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Jan 12, 2014)

Tangled in the drake's burning phlegm, Garadh staggers away from its corpse, seeing that the enlarged Tsaaruck is blocking the shortest way to the second drake. 


Combat Map

[sblock=Actions and rolls]Reflex save = 1d20+3 = 12 (failed)
Move 30 ft. (half speed double move)
[/sblock]

Mini-stats
[sblock]Garadh
Initiative: +0 (due to entangled)
HP : 35, currently 21
AC: 19 (touch 11, flat-footed 18) - due to entangled
CMB +7, CMD 17 (due to entangled)
Fort +7, Ref +1 (due to entangled), Will +0
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jan 12, 2014)

With Tsaaruck where he was, Samad wasn't sure he could make a shot without hitting him. He slid the bow back onto his back and ducked to pick up his dropped sword. He needed to get to the bow quickly, and so he rubbed his shirt sleeve, which he had discovered locked away in a tower in his first adventure. The embroidery flashed faintly, at which he ran and leapt up across the deck and up the stairs with alarming alacrity.
Combat Map
[sblock=OOC]He spends to move actions to sheathe and pick up his weapon, then activates his Quick Runner's Shirt to allow him to move 30 ft (assuming the stairs are difficult terrain) into flanking position.[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 23/23
CMB: +3 CMD: 16
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +4
Perception: +8, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: +1 Scimitar (+7, 1d6+5, 18-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance, Inspire Courage (+1)
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
3/11 rounds of bardic performance used[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 12, 2014)

Quillian step up by Garadh and reaches out to touch the man. As he does so, a slight breeze seems to appear in his hands that is absorbed by Garadh's body. "Let the Stormlords aid you in your quest to untangle yourself."

[sblock=actions]Move
Cast Guidance on Garadh[/sblock]

Updated Map

[sblock=mini-stats]Quillian Barthony
AC: 19 (Touch 13, Flatfooted 17)
HP: 20/20 Initiative: +2
Perception : +7 Sense Motive: +2
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +6
 *+2 vs fear, charm, compulsion
Current Weapon in Hand:
Current Conditions in Place:

Lightning Arc 4/5

Magic:
CL 3; +9 Concentration (+13 Casting Defensively); SR +3
1st level Sapphire of Power - unused

Cantrips - Create Water, Guidance, Light, Stabilize
1st - Obscuring Mist (cast); Alter Winds, Cure Light Wounds, Hydraulic Push
2nd - Wind Wall; Gust of Wind, Summon Nature's Ally II[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 14, 2014)

The drake screams its dismay as the adventurers close around it.  It sees Tsaaruck as the most threatening and it sinks its teeth into the barbarian's shoulder.  Ripping its teeth loose the drake snaps out its wings and throws itself off the deck and into the air.  Its actions leave it momentarily vulnerable to Samad and Tsaaruck before it puts a little distance between itself and the ship.

*Combat Map*

        *GM:*  Combat: Round Four; Everyone is up.
Samad & Tsaaruck: drake provokes AoO as it moves (Rnd 3)
Garadh & Tsaaruck: DC 14 Ref to negate entangle and end continuing burn.     
[sblock=Combat Information]
Drake1: bites Tsaaruck [8 dmg]
Drake2: 

Initiative
Drakes
Adventurers

Party Stats
Garadh:  21/35 hp remaining
Pirvinia:  20/20 hp remaining
Quillion:  20/20 hp remaining
Tsaaruck:  12/32 (28) hp remaining
Samad:  23/23 hp remaining

Enemy Stats
Drake 1: (AC 16, 13 FF, 13 T) 28/34 hp remaining {4/5}
Drake 2: (AC 16, 13 FF, 13 T) -3/34 hp remaining DYING
Ray: (AC 14) 0/15 hp remaining; DEAD[/sblock]











. . Zartosht, First Mate . . . . . . Captain Minali . . . . . . . Tidewater Drake . . . .


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 14, 2014)

"I tried to warn you." Quillian quips as he steps over to his enlarged companion and reaches out his hand, this time wreathed with mini lightning sparks that sink into the half-orc's skin. "May the strength of the storm keep you strong."

[sblock=actions]5' step
Cure Light Wounds (1d8+3=6)[/sblock]

Updated Map

[sblock=mini-stats]Quillian Barthony
AC: 19 (Touch 13, Flatfooted 17)
HP: 20/20 Initiative: +2
Perception : +7 Sense Motive: +2
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +6
 *+2 vs fear, charm, compulsion
Current Weapon in Hand:
Current Conditions in Place:

Lightning Arc 4/5

Magic:
CL 3; +9 Concentration (+13 Casting Defensively); SR +3
1st level Sapphire of Power - unused

Cantrips - Create Water, Guidance, Light, Stabilize
1st - Obscuring Mist (cast); Alter Winds, Cure Light Wounds (cast), Hydraulic Push
2nd - Wind Wall; Gust of Wind, Summon Nature's Ally II[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 14, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia moved up behind the enlarged warrior and pointed her finger again at the flying creature.

"We have almost driven it off!"

The small bolt of arcing electricity zapped the remaining sea monster.

*Updated Map* [sblock=Crunch]Moved, Map updated
Standard Action to Ranged Touch Jolt vs Drake 1 (1d20+4=22,  1d3+1=4)[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +4 (6 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 20 *Current:* *20**
CMD:* 11, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +4 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot * 

Weapon in Hand:* Wand of Enlarge Person (-1 Charge)*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/6

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +11 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 10 *Current:* 10 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +5 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +7, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jan 14, 2014)

As the drake reared itself to strike the giant, it exposed itself to Samad's blade, which he wasted no time in taking advantage of. He plunged it deep into the beast's back and wrenched it free, at which the drake immediately cried out and took wing. As it climbed into the air, Samad couldn't help but feel that unless it was dealt with, it would come back. And so again he freed his sword from his grasp and took up his bow, drawing an arrow upon it and loosing it at the monster.

[sblock=OOC]*AOO:*
Attack (1d20+7=25)
Crit Confirmation (1d20+7=18) Success. :3
Damage: 1d6+5=6x2=12 :/
Which of course is the second time out of two tries a character of mine has rolled minimum damage today. Also I forgot to add flanking bonus, though I suppose that didn't really matter after all. 

*Regular Turn*:
Again he'll drop his sword and draw his bow. 
Ranged Attack (1d20+6=18)
Damage: 1d8+1=6[/sblock]

[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 23/23
CMB: +3 CMD: 16
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +4
Perception: +8, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow (+6, 1d8+1, x3) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance, Inspire Courage (+1)
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
4/11 rounds of bardic performance used[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jan 14, 2014)

As the Drake releases its bite on Tsaaruck's shoulder he screams in pain and wildly swings a vicious blow as it attempts to fly away. Feeling the Drakes body break under his hammer he bellows in rage at the creature as if answering the challenge from the creatures bite.  Tsaaruck is so lost in pain and anger that when Quillian touches him and the healing releases some of the pain he almost falls over. With the creature out of reach he drinks another potion.


[sblock]
AoO 1D20+6 = [20]+6 = 26 and damage 2D6+10 = [5, 4]+10 = 19
confirm crit 1D20+6 = [14]+6 = 20 and damage x3 19 = 57pts total
ooc: I was not sure if I needed to roll damage separately or just multiply by 3 so added damage to roll on coyote code just in case.
2nd potion CMW 2D8+2 = [1, 4]+2 = 7
Healing from Quillian +6 and CMW +7 total +13
DC 14 Ref check  1D20-2 = [4]-2 = 2
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats Raging/Enlarged/Entagled]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +0
AC:  13 (without shield/ Flat:13, Touch: 8)
HP:  25/32 (28)
CMB: +9 / CMD: 20 Fort: +8 / Ref: +0 / Will: +3
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand:  Warhammer
Rage: 4/8 

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 15, 2014)

Spell, sword, and arrow wound the drake but the finisher is Tsaaruck's retaliatory strike that is even fiercer than the blow against the other drake.  The drake has barely taken wing when the hammer smashes it out of the sky.  It hits the deck hard and lies unmoving.  For a moment it seems the deck is enshrouded in silence then sound comes rushing back in the snap of the sail, Captain Minali's crow of vicotory, and Zartosht's muttered exclamation of awe.

"By the gods!  I've not seen the like."

Unfortunately, though the drake is dead the legacy of its caustic mucus still plagues Garadh and Tsaaruck.  It continues to burn them long moments after but eventually is neutralized though the two warriors are looking equally red and irritated across large swathes of their skin.  Zartosht takes over at the helm for the captain and Captain Minali come down from the aft deck to exclaim over her passengers.

"Zartosht has the right of it," she says shaking her head in amazement.  "You move like a whirlwind, Samad, and Tsaaruck hits like a crashing wave.  Brother Goswald has found himself a team worth hiring."  She includes Garadh, Quillion, and Pirvinia in her effusive praise as she continues on in a boisterous manner.  Finally, she settles enough from the excitement to remember her promise.  "You worked as a team and you'll split the reward: you all sail free this trip and have earned my gratitude.  But I know gratitude doesn't feed hungry warriors."  She grins and wrests a thick golden band laced round with tiny gemstones from her finger and hands it to the one closest to her.

        *GM:*  Combat: Over
Leveling:
Pirvinia to 4th (1/1/2014); Tsaaruck to 3rd (1/11/2014); Samad & Garadh to 4th (1/14/2014)
XP will be updated in the first post asap.
     
[sblock=Combat Information]
Drake1: 
Drake2: 

Initiative
Drakes
Adventurers

Party Stats
Garadh:  12/35 hp remaining
Pirvinia:  20/20 hp remaining
Quillion:  20/20 hp remaining
Tsaaruck:  11/32 (28) hp remaining
Samad:  23/23 hp remaining

Enemy Stats
Drake 1: (AC 16, 13 FF, 13 T) -53/34 hp remaining {4/5}
Drake 2: (AC 16, 13 FF, 13 T) -3/34 hp remaining DYING
Ray: (AC 14) 0/15 hp remaining; DEAD[/sblock]











. . Zartosht, First Mate . . . . . . Captain Minali . . . . . . . Tidewater Drake . . . .


----------



## BigB (Jan 15, 2014)

With the threat ended Tsaaruck allows the magical healing to calm him and release the anger bottled inside. Exhausted and still burning from the mucus of the drake he does not look his best. He looks to Quillian with thanks for the healing. How many times before has he left a battle to only fall unconscious for long periods of time and although this battle ended a bit dramatically it could turned out worse. As he listens to the captain praise the group for their teamwork he feels once again that he has found true companions, something his past before coming to Venza had never provided. He does not know how express his feelings so he just smiles at his companions and remains quiet.

[sblock]With the action at an end for the time being and once the enlarge person wears off Tsaaruck will seek a quiet out of the way place to rest and recover.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]

Assuming he has the opportunity to rest and recover.

Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  28 current: 28
CMB: +6 / CMD: 18 Fort: +6 / Ref: +1 / Will: +1
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 8/8

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 16, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia nodded in agreement that they worked well together as she put her wand away. She caught Samad's eye and gave him a knowing look as she said, "Yes, we did a pretty fair job of protecting the ship. Much better than the last time some of us ventured to save someone."

She looked at the ring and inclined her head towards Minali, "Captain, you are too kind. Mayhap the rest of the journey will continue to go smoothly."

With liberal use of her Prestidigitation, Pirvinia helps to clean up the deck from the aftermath of the sea drakes.

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +5 (7 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 26 *Current:* *26**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot * 

Weapon in Hand:* None*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 7/7, 2nd Level: 4/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +12 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 13 *Current:* 13 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 16, 2014)

Quillian just smiles as he tends to his companions' medical needs as best as he can, especially concerned about the possibility of eggs in Garadh's body. "That was an impressive blow, Tsaaruck; just remember next time that when enlarged, most folks around are smaller than you and might not want to be crushed if you fall down," he chuckles as he ribs his companion just slightly.

[sblock=mini-stats]Quillian Barthony
AC: 19 (Touch 13, Flatfooted 17)
HP: 20/20 Initiative: +2
Perception : +7 Sense Motive: +2
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +6
 *+2 vs fear, charm, compulsion
Current Weapon in Hand:
Current Conditions in Place:

Lightning Arc 4/5

Magic:
CL 3; +9 Concentration (+13 Casting Defensively); SR +3
1st level Sapphire of Power - unused

Cantrips - Create Water, Guidance, Light, Stabilize
1st - Obscuring Mist (cast); Alter Winds, Cure Light Wounds (cast), Hydraulic Push
2nd - Wind Wall; Gust of Wind, Summon Nature's Ally II[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jan 17, 2014)

He sheathed his sword and stepped to the edge of the upper deck, looked over to the Captain and bowed, "Your words are kind, Captain, but I was merely doing my duty." He vaulted the railing and gracefully landed on the deck below, before moving to help Quillian attend to Tsaaruck and Garadh's wounds. It didn't take long, before again he stood up and dusted himself off, before saying, "You are mighty warriors both, and it honors me to travel with you. And aye," He turned to Pirvinia, "It gives me hope for the future, of which I had doubt before."

He stroked his chin, before holding out his hand, "May I see that ring?"

[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 23/23
CMB: +3 CMD: 16
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +4
Perception: +8, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+6, 1d6+4, 18-20/x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
4/11 rounds of bardic performance used

*I'll fiddle with this box after the level is approved[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 17, 2014)

Captain Minali laughs.  "I'll tell you its powers, Samad Salil.  It provides nourishment and reduces the need for sleep.  It isn't totally eliminated, the one who wears it still needs to sleep for two bells or so.  A blessing sometimes aboard ship... sometimes not."  She grins.  "It does take some time for the magic to attune so it won't work to share it around.  You can sell it in Port Duvende if you wish and split the profit."  She shrugs.  Having given the ring away she is less concerned with what the group does with it.

Wounds are tended though some may take a day or two before fully healing and in short order the ship is returned to its previous clean state.  The ship's carpenter repairs the broken railing and travel continues on much as before: tediously (though the sailors are clearly of a mind that tedious is much safer than exciting).  Captain Minali isn't the only one to express her appreciation: the crew makes gestures of respect whenever one of the adventurers passes by and they are less standoffish than before.  Also, little gifts keep appearing amongst your possessions when you aren't looking: tiny bottles of a spicy brew, unusual shells, a bit of whale tooth polished and etched with the scene of a sailing ship.

[sblock=OOC]Feel free to continue to rp at the current game time.  I'll move things forward when I'm not so tired...  Hopefully Friday but more likely on Saturday.[/sblock]








. . Zartosht, First Mate . . . . . . Captain Minali . . . .


----------



## BigB (Jan 17, 2014)

"Fall on you? What. Is that why you healed me? Although if you hadn't I just might have fallen. Whatever the reason, thanks. That last hit was a good one, funny what you are capable of when your life is threatened. Samad and Garadh did well themselves. Samadh's last hit took a good chunk from the beast and without Garadh the first one might have had me. Not to mention the bigger is better thing Privinia did to me and the lightening the two of you were throwing around. I was just glad you didn't get me!"

Tsaaruck will spend time resting and recovering. He takes little notice of the change in the crew but ignorantly enjoys any food and drink left for him.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 17, 2014)

BigB said:


> "Fall on you? What. Is that  why you healed me? Although if you hadn't I just might have fallen.  Whatever the reason, thanks. That last hit was a good one, funny what  you are capable of when your life is threatened. Samad and Garadh did  well themselves. Samadh's last hit took a good chunk from the beast and  without Garadh the first one might have had me. Not to mention the  bigger is better thing Privinia did to me and the lightening the two of  you were throwing around. I was just glad you didn't get me!"




"That was far from the only reason I healed you; the Stormlords would have my hide if I was that selfish. I was simply pointing out that in your excitement, you may overlooked that detail, which if you could consider in the future, I would be most grateful as it would allow me to fulfill my function with a little less stress. In return, I promise to be more cautious with the lightning. And yes, everyone did quite well. And to you, good captain, I also extend my apologies about the fog. I had been hoping the second creature would be smart enough to take the hint; obviously, he wasn't."  Quillian continues to revel in the experience of the open sea, and even shares a few of his past adventures and stories behind his tattoos for those that ask. He also makes an effort to read through the book Brother Goswald has to glean any clues of what they might be facing at the end of their journey.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 18, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia arched an eyebrow when the captain explained about the ring as Samad examined it. 

"That would certainly come in handy while camping out. I need at least eight hours of beauty sleep at night to be able to focus in the morning to prepare for casting my spells."

As the warriors are talking about their effectiveness she winked as she said, "Oh, I have pretty good aim with my spell slinging. I am used to zapping foes while they are trying to bash my allies. In fact I have a new spell I want to try that will burn them with a ray of flame."

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +5 (7 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 26 *Current:* *26**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot * 

Weapon in Hand:* None*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 7/7, 2nd Level: 4/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +12 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 13 *Current:* 13 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 20, 2014)

Port Duvende.  Nine days sail past the run-in with the drakes sees the Breezy Maid within sight of the coast and Port Duvende.  The land falls steeply down to the sea and the Telen Pass, newly cut and paved by the labor of Dwarven craftsmen, climbs precipitously up into the mountains towards Tal Hallow.  The settlement and piers of Port Duvende are still under construction: gantries and cranes rise above nearly every structure of the small city that makes up the port.  The pass and piers are solid dwarven construction but distinctive gnomish domes rise up and dot the city with bright, sparkling color.

The docks are bustling with activity: the aforementioned construction and the regular activity of loading and unloading of cargoes makes for a scene of heightened chaos.  As soon as the gangplank is down an officious looking gnome with a spike of red hair and a twist of a beard steps onto the plank and calls out: "Permission to board."  He barely waits for the permission to be given before he is stepping down onto the deck.  "Pelman Panderlywick, in service to the Port of Duvende and, by extension, the Council of Tal Hallow.  I am here to assess cargoes and levy tariffs but if you are carrying passengers I will deal with them first so that they are out of the way and unloading cargo can be expedited."  He grins and waves at a pandemonium of merchants bidding on cargo barely off-loaded from a nearby ship.  "As you can see, you will have little trouble selling your cargo.

Now, passengers?"

Panderlywick makes a brief notation of the names of the Breezy Maid's passengers and approves their off-loading with their mounts and other gear.  Captain Minali and Zartosht are caught up in the business of dealing with Panderlywick and barely have a chance to say farewell before the crew have deposited the group upon the docks of Port Duvende.  With the sun low on the western horizon it might be a good idea to find an inn to pass the night though several newly built structures nearby look like they will fit the bill.














. . . . Port Duvende . . . . .. . Pelman Panderlywick . .  . . Zartosht, First Mate . . . . . . Captain Minali . . . .


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 21, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia greeted the the red-haired gnome with a smile and offered up the information that he desired. She inquired about a decent inn before she was put ashore.

Armed with such information and her horse's reins in hand, she gestured in the advised direction and said, "I think we need to try that one over there for tonight. Then we can get a good start on the morrow."

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +5 (7 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 26 *Current:* *26**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot * 

Weapon in Hand:* None*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 7/7, 2nd Level: 4/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +12 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 13 *Current:* 13 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock]







*OOC:*


Who is going to get the Ring of Sustenance?


----------



## BigB (Jan 21, 2014)

Tsaaruck is confused with all the fuss with the little gnome. He is ready to be on land and wonders if the gnome has a death wish to block his way asking about him, his companions and their gear. Finally he is allowed to leave the ship. "Oh yeah that one is as good as any I suppose. Good to be off the ship. Thought I would have to throw the red hair one over the side so we could get on land." He stretches a bit as he gets used to standing on solid ground.

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  41 current: 41
CMB: +7 / CMD: 19 Fort: +6 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 10/10

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]










*OOC:*


Tsaaruck is not interested in the ring.


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Jan 22, 2014)

*Garadh*

Garadh gives the gnome his name and tells him what he's carrying. He listens to the response to Pirvinia's question about an inn, and steps off the boat after Pirvinia and Tsaaruck.


Mini-stats:
[sblock]
Garadh
Initiative: +2
HP : 35, currently 35
AC: 21 (touch 13, flat-footed 18)
CMB +7, CMD 19
Fort +7, Ref +3, Will +0[/sblock]









*OOC:*


I'm happy to sell it and split the proceeds if nobody else wants it.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 22, 2014)

The inn, like much of the other construction in Port Duvende, is a new construction and doesn't even have a sign to announce its business yet.  It _is_ clearly open for business: several people have entered and exited the inn as the group approaches and music wafts out from its common room.  The inside of the inn is only slightly less raucous than the docks as the patrons, mostly gnomes, are having a foot-stomping good time dancing to an impromptu gathering of musicians.  A fat dwarf, red-faced from exertion, breaks off from the dancing and greets the group.

"Greetings and Welcome!  What can I do for you?  A bite of food?  A room?  A bit of promenade and chasse?"  He shuffles his feet rapidly causing his fat to wobble before he stops and breaks out in a booming laugh.

[sblock=OOC]I believe PM expressed interest in the ring earlier.  If you choose to sell the ring that won't be a problem in Port Duvende.  Splitting the cash won't amount to much individually and based on what you've seen so far on the docks they have a shortage of goods.  The base limit is higher than the individual amount you would get if you split it so the shortage wouldn't really affect you all unless one of you is sitting on a large amount of unspent gold.  There will be more treasure to divide later...[/sblock]








. . . . Port Duvende . . . . . . . . Dwarven Innkeeper . .


----------



## BigB (Jan 22, 2014)

Tsaaruck looks at the gnome and with a short response "Rooms, drink and food" as he tries to avoid those that are dancing around like pixies. He looks over his companions wondering if any of them will break out spontaneously in dance.

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  41 current: 41
CMB: +7 / CMD: 19 Fort: +6 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 10/10

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 23, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia smiled graciously, but declined the dancing. All of the potential partners were too short and she was not inclined to partake in such frivolities with her companions… At least she was not going to be the one to ask them at any rate.

She nodded and agreed with the large warrior adding, “Yes, a few rooms for the night, stabling for our horses and then we would like to eat. If there is a place for a hot bath, that would be most welcome too.”

With her own magical cantrip, she had remained clean from the salt spray and such from a the sea voyage. But a hot bath was about relaxing as well and she would take it if she could get it.


[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +5 (7 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 26 *Current:* *26**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot * 

Weapon in Hand:* None*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 7/7, 2nd Level: 4/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +12 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 13 *Current:* 13 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock]







*OOC:*


I am mainly asking between spell casters about who is going to use the ring for the duration of the adventure before we split up loot permanently at the end.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 23, 2014)

Quillian is quiet as they undock, seeming to absorb the energy from the sights and sounds of the dock as they head to the inn. "Some food and drink would be lovely, though later I suppose I could embarrass myself out on the dance floor if there are any that are crazy enough to be my partner."









*OOC:*


Quillian will let someone else have the ring if they want it.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 23, 2014)

The dwarven innkeep nods as he listens to requests.

"Rooms I have aplenty, and a new boil over the fire.  It'll be ready in short.  Yum!"  He pats his belly as if he can hardly wait to get more himself.  "I never figured to need to deal with horses this close to the dock but there's a stable closer to the north gate; I'll have a couple of the lads take your horses there, if you wish."  The dwarf makes a sketchy bow to Pirvinia with the bulk of his belly making it little more than a flourish of arm and head.  "Miss, I've a private room I can set up for your bathing pleasure.  I'll get the water heating and it should be ready after you eat.  And you, sir," he says to Quillian, "Quick, fine feet like yours all the young misses will be wanting to take you round the room!"  His laugh rumbles up from his belly and causes it to wobble alarmingly.

Turning a hesitant glance to Tsaaruck his laugh dies away.  "Drink, now...  I have a fine pear cider down from Tal Hallow, wine just in from Cor that you might like, and a bit of hard liquor one of the lads distills and calls Dockside Drip that will have you breathing fire like a dragon.  I don't recommend that unless you add a spot to the wine to tame it a bit.  Sadly, the drink selection is meager.  Supply can't keep up with demand and I am fresh out of beer."








. . . . Port Duvende . . . . . . . . Dwarven Innkeeper . .


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jan 23, 2014)

He surveyed the inn with questioning glances. In truth, he had been looking forward to being able to stretch his legs again after those weeks spent upon the sea. Still, it was almost time for his evening meditation, so he bowed to the innkeep.

"As-salamu alaykum. I too would require a room for the evening, if there are still some open." He turned to his allies, "The sun shall soon be gone, so I shall be outside, and I would appreciate it if someone were to tell me when dinner is ready."

With that, he exited the building and circled it a few times, looking for a secluded place to pray. Finding a patch of grass out back, he dropped his pack and weapons and stretched, before bowing to the setting sun as well. Raising his arms high, he began his sacred dance.
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 23/23
CMB: +3 CMD: 16
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +4
Perception: +8, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+6, 1d6+4, 18-20/x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
-

*I'll fiddle with this box after the level is approved[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 24, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia smiled to the dwarf appreciatively as it appears they are all settled. While her companions were interested in the food and drink, she was testing out the magical properties of the ring they received from Captain Minali.

Finding a table for them all to use for the evening while members of their group come and go, Pirvinia commented to Brother Goswald as she gestured for him to join her, “Leaving at first light should allow us to have a good start on the morrow. How many days travel are we looking at before we arrive?”

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +5 (7 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 26 *Current:* *26**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance*

Weapon in Hand:* None*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 7/7, 2nd Level: 4/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +12 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 13 *Current:* 13 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock]







*OOC:*


I guess I will take the Ring of Sustenance for now. It will mean Pirvinia can stand longer watches when we camp out.


----------



## BigB (Jan 24, 2014)

Tsaaruck thinks on the options posed by the innkeep. "Pear Cider it is then and plenty of food. Although breathing fire could be handy in the right situation, I don't think here is the right situation."

Tsaaruck finds a seat to relax while he waits for hius food and drink.

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  41 current: 41
CMB: +7 / CMD: 19 Fort: +6 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 10/10

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 25, 2014)

"The cider will be fine; ship rum is one thing I don't miss from my days as a sailor. And a good solid meal as well, anything that isn't half salt water will do just fine." Quillian finds a seat near the dance floor and studies the dances as he waits for the meal.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 25, 2014)

The innkeeper leads the group to a large square table at the edge of the room.  A couple of locals seated there squeeze in at other tables to give the newcomers room.  One side of the table is right up next to the open space in the center of the room where the dancers are cavorting so Quillian has a good view of the footwork and patterns being danced.  A gnomish girl grins and gives Quillian a wink as she is whirled past by her partner.  A few minutes after being seated the innkeeper returns with a tray of mugs of the pear cider which he passes around.

Brother Goswald leans in close to Pirvinia so he can hear and be heard over the music and dancing.  "I've never traveled to the site from this direction before but if I had to guess I would think we would arrive at King Danyll's castle in a week and a couple of days deeper into the mountains to arrive at the ruin after that."  He nods in approval at Pirvinia's plan for an early departure.  "First light is good; gives up plenty of time to settle into our first real day of travel."

It isn't too long of a wait before the innkeep comes out of the kitchen bearing a huge iron pot.  An assistant hurries out to the table before him.  The assistant motions for you all to pick up your drinks and when the way is clear he spreads a heavy canvas over the top of the table.  When the innkeep arrives he upends the iron pot over the table dumping its contents.  Red potatoes, quartered sweet onions, spicy sausage, ears of corn, and a whole mess of shrimp spill into a heap on the cloth.  A second assistant delivers crusty, half loaves of bread to the table.

Hefting the empty pot under one arm the innkeep beams around the table.  "Don't be shy, dig right in and enjoy!"

Out back, a young gnome pokes his head out of the door and watches Samad a moment before he calls out, "Your meal just been served!"











. . . . Port Duvende . . . . . . . . Dwarven Innkeeper . . . . . . Brother Goswald . . . .


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Jan 26, 2014)

*Garadh*

Garadh sits down at the table with the others. "I, too, will take the cider." He waits eagerly for the food.


Mini-stats:
[sblock]
Garadh
Initiative: +2
HP : 35, currently 35
AC: 21 (touch 13, flat-footed 18)
CMB +7, CMD 19
Fort +7, Ref +3, Will +0[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jan 26, 2014)

Tsaaruck looks questioningly at the food spread out before them, not recognizing much of it, but shrugs and tries some. "I have not seen much of what is before us. What manner of creatures do we eat? I am amazed at how differently Orcs and Humans lives are. I am surely blessed to favor my human side." He looks around the table as if to ensure no one is going to question his human heritage, for in truth he does not show much of his human heritage.

To Garadh: "Thanks for saving my butt back on the ship. I am still amazed at how humans aid one another in battle. I wish the greatest blessings upon you."

He then continues his feast.

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  41 current: 41
CMB: +7 / CMD: 19 Fort: +6 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 10/10

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 27, 2014)

While he is interested in the activity on the floor, the arrival of the food brings Quillian's full attention to the table. As he starts to dig in with relish, he strikes up a conversation with his tablemates. "I'm curious, Brother Goswald, how you came upon such an interesting book and the knowledge of the temple. It's not every day that one comes across such a fascinating discovery, and it would be a shame for the good lady here to not be able to tell the entire story properly from the beginning."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 27, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*






“Thank you, Brother Goswald.”

Pirvinia was actually glad to have the strange magical ring as she was not terrible excited about the meal offered. It was not so much the food itself, but the casual method of dumping in on canvas to eat.  She was content to sip some of the cider for pure enjoyment.

The sorceress suggested, “You can probably have  seconds if you like the fare, Tsaaruck. Though, normally some of this  would be served on plates or in bowls at least.” 

She was not very keen on discussing their quest in such a public place where anyone could eavesdrop on them. Better to save anything important for when they were around the campfire and had no risk to be overheard, but Quillian had already decided to bring up the subject.

Being conversational as she was not stuffing food in her face, Pirvinia changed the subject, “Quillian, I will admit that our sea journey was not a pleasure jaunt, but it was certainly easier on the backside compared to the next week and more we are going to spend bouncing up and down in the saddle. Mayhap around the campfire would be a more appropriate locale to discuss what we are about instead of here.”

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +5 (7 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 26 *Current:* *26**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance*

Weapon in Hand:* None*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 7/7, 2nd Level: 4/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +12 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 13 *Current:* 13 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 27, 2014)

Brother Goswald digs into the food with gusto.  He, at least, doesn't seem to be bothered by the method of service.  He snatches up a potato, juggles it from hand to hand before dropping it back onto the table right in front of him to save for after it has cooled a bit.  He smiles indulgently at Pirvinia.

"Don't be too put off by all this.  I hear it's fairly common among certain coastal settlements of dwarves.  Manners like a pack of ravenous badgers but they know how to cook.  The mix of spices is what makes the dish, I think."  He peels the shell off a shrimp and pops the meat into his mouth.  The shell he tosses into a bucket placed at the end of the table for just such a purpose.  "Didn't think to find it here, though.

As for the other..."  Goswald looks around.  The crowd seems thoroughly caught up in the music and dancing and pays the odd gathering of adventurers little mind.  "With all this racket I doubt anyone could hear us.  _I_ can hardly hear what we're saying.  But we do have a week on the road and the tale, brief as it is, will help pass the time.  If you don't mind, Quillian, I'll save it for the morning."  Saving the story to pass the time doesn't seem to be Goswald's only reason for delay as he is eating the food like he is starving.  But the man didn't adjust to sea travel nearly as well as the others and ate little on the sea voyage; apparently his appetite has returned now that he is off ship.











. . . . Port Duvende . . . . . . . . Dwarven Innkeeper . . . . . . Brother Goswald . . . .


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 27, 2014)

Quillian just chuckles in the midst of eating his own share and a second share as well. "I doubt tales of books and vague descriptions of abandoned ruins would catch much attention here. Now if we were talking hard coin and treasure, it would likely be a different story. Books, though, are not a primary concern for a dock crowd, and I could throw a copper into the middle of the room, and get at least a couple of similar tales of ancient ruins infested with some great evil or another, possibly even one or two of Old Greybeard's treasure." After finishing his second serving, he eyes a third before deciding to return his attention to the dance floor before he's too stuffed to move. After a few minutes, he attracts the attention of a lovely gnomish lass and he spends the rest of the evening socializing with the other bar patrons, swapping stories and dancing the occasional dance, before turning in early enough to get some sleep before the party's early morning start.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 28, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia was not really offended by the way of eating, but it was not for her. Even if the food was a little dirty from the serving method, she had magic to clean it off before eating it. Out of curiosity, not for sustenance, she sampled some.

Before too long, she left the common room to take that hot bath she requested and returned refreshed an hour later to rejoin her companions at the table to watch over things.

With the magical ring, Pirvinia was not tired and felt able to stay up very late in to the wee hours of the night before using the room she had procured.

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +5 (7 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 26 *Current:* *26**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance*

Weapon in Hand:* None*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 7/7, 2nd Level: 4/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +12 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 13 *Current:* 13 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jan 28, 2014)

Tsaaruck intent on getting his fill of food does not pay much attention to the talk of books but is amused watching Quillian dance and twirl about the room. His thoughts turn to how useful it might be to twist and turn through a battle subtly thrusting a sword about at the right time. Of course that is not his way and he discards the thought as he reaches for more food. After all you never know when the next meal will be delayed for unseen reasons.

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  41 current: 41
CMB: +7 / CMD: 19 Fort: +6 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 10/10

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 29, 2014)

The evening passes with food and music and revelry if desired.  Quillian entertains several young lasses on the dance floor and has a rowdy but appreciative audience when he tells his stories.  He has made several new friends in this port and he knows he would be welcome to come back any time.  Pirvinia's bath is in a tiny room with a large copper tub.  The water is steaming and the innkeeper has thoughtfully set out a thin slice of herbal soap that fills the room with a soothing aroma when she uses it.  She carries the scent with her when she returns to the common room and several heads turn as she passes.  Samad, Garadh, and Tsaaruck aren't the center of as much attention as the outgoing Quillian or enchanting Pirvinia but the locals and travelers chat and occasionally refill their drinks.  Goswald makes an early evening of it retreating to one of the rooms upstairs.  The party continues several hours after sunset but eventually dies down: locals make their farewells and head out into the streets, patrons either retreat upstairs to their rooms or pass out with their heads on the table.  And so the night passes.

The next morning Goswald is up before all except Pirvinia and has ordered a hearty breakfast for everyone that is laid out and waiting as you come downstairs.  The breakfast is served in a more traditional way on heavy wooden plates and is plentiful if nothing else.  Goswald's eagerness to set off is obvious and he soon has everyone mounted up on their horses and ready to go.

"We'll not be taking the Telen Pass into Tal Hallow," begins Brother Goswald as he explains their morning travel plan.  "That would take us too far out of the way.  We'll be traveling the north road."  The north road out of Port Duvende begins off as a solid stone road of dwarven construction but a couple of miles on as it winds into the steep hills and heads inland and upward to higher elevation it quickly degenerates into a track just wide enough for the horses to travel in single file.  The weather is also no longer that of balmy Venza: clouds roll down from the mountains and put a coolness in the air that is refreshing.

Goswald looks over at Quillian.  "Well, I suppose now is as good a time as any to tell that story you asked for last night.  Not much too it, though."  He muses a bit before he begins the tale in earnest.  "I am by training a stonemason and by inclination a lay brother of the Transcendental Imperium with an interest in the lost temples from before this current, more civilized, age.  I finished working a job in Martna rebuilding a temple destroyed by fire into a civic building and was traveling while between work.  I came upon King Danyll's lands and was invited to dine with the king in his castle.  Now, when I say this is a kingdom you might have lofty visions having come from Venza but it is a mean, little kingdom by comparison.  While the king and his wife are goodly rulers the land is cold and inhospitable and the farms that hug the ground around the castle are hemmed in by dark forest.  The king claims much land but the forest is wild and foreboding.  So, I was dining with the king and his warband and explaining about my work when one of the king's band made mention of a ruin that I might be interested a couple of days into the hills beyond the kingdom."

Goswald shrugs.  "The rest you already know.  I hiked into the high hills and found the ruin.  I thought it was abandoned at first but became more convinced that something there was playing cat and mouse games with me.  I was overcome with fear and fled not thinking I would make it to the safety of the king's hall.  I think it was a close thing when the king's band found me in full panicked flight.  An hour or so later and I fear that those creatures I described would have tired of the game and ended my life."

[sblock=OOC]Any particular travel plans?  At the least I'll need a single-file order for travel through the hills and forests.[/sblock]





. . . . Brother Goswald . . . .


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jan 29, 2014)

Samad woke with a start. He didn't remember much of last evening, or even going to bed, so he thanked Bashu that he found his way to it. In truth, it didn't really alarm him as much as it used to, as such would occasionally happen when he got to deeply into his meditation. Still, it was irregular enough that it still came as a small surprise when it did finally happen. On the matter of meditation, it was dawn, so he performed a quick one within the confines of his room. He knew they would be in a hurry this morning, so he trusted that his lord would be understanding. He donned his clothes and gear and headed downstairs, where breakfast was waiting. He acknowledged those already present with a quick, "Sabaah al-khayr." 
The elf ate quickly and racked his brain. There was something he meant to do, but it had long since escaped him in the haze of last night. Well, he supposed that if it was truly important, he wouldn't have forgotten it, so he pushed it to the back of his mind and turned to the task at hand.

Mounted and ready, Samad listened to Goswald's story intently, speaking up when the monk was done, "That is troubling to hear. Thankfully, I believe we might be fated to succeed in clearing out these beast from the ruins. I may not be entitled to speak on such matters of the gods' wills, but seeing as how we have already slain two of dragon-kin, we might look upon such, if not as a good omen, then as a mere sign of our collective prowess in engagement."

[sblock=OOC]Sorry I've taken so long to respond, I didn't have much time to myself the last few days.

As for marching order, I think Samad would probably do best near the back.[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +5 CMD: 18
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +5
Perception: +9, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+7, 1d6+4, 18-20/x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4
Spells Remaining (2nd): 2/2


Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jan 29, 2014)

Tsaaruck is eager in the morning to get moving for his own reasons. He still finds the confines of cities to be a bit crowding and uncomfortable and is excited to be on the road. Once underway he moves to the front of the group and scans the area ahead of them for any sign of trouble. Seated upon his heavy horse he is a forbidding site even if it is in appearance only as he is not a master rider nor is his horse a trained warhorse. Like him it is just big with an attitude.

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  41 current: 41
CMB: +7 / CMD: 19 Fort: +6 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 10/10

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Jan 30, 2014)

*Garadh*

Garadh is also ready to depart on the expedition. He double-checks his gear and weapons for one final time. Finding everything still in order, Garadh and his horse take a position directly behind Tsaaruck. 

Mini-stats:
[sblock]
Garadh
Initiative: +2
HP : 35, currently 35
AC: 21 (touch 13, flat-footed 18)
CMB +7, CMD 19
Fort +7, Ref +3, Will +0[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 30, 2014)

One of the first ones down to breakfast, he doesn't speak as his appetite continues to display itself with another impressive performance of efficiently downing far more food than he should be able to eat. On the road, he tries to stay near the front of the group so as to avoid his vision being hindered by any dust cloud thrown up by the party, being more effected by it than the others in the party.

[sblock=ministats]
AC: 19 (Touch 13, Flatfooted 17)
HP: 20/20 Initiative: +2
Perception : +7 Sense Motive: +2
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +6
 *+2 vs fear, charm, compulsion
Current Weapon in Hand:
Current Conditions in Place:

Lightning Arc 5/5

Magic:
CL 3; +9 Concentration (+13 Casting Defensively); SR +3
1st level Sapphire of Power - unused

Cantrips - Create Water, Guidance, Light, Stabilize
1st - Obscuring Mist; Cure Light Wounds, Expeditious Excavation, Produce Flame
2nd - Wind Wall; Gust of Wind, Summon Nature's Ally II[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 30, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia led her black roan outside and mounted up with the others. She moved her horse into the center of the group, not wanting to be up front. However her tiny bird Mazi would make an excellent scout during their travels.

Before they got too far down the road, she cast a protective spell to shield her from physical harm should they be ambushed in the forest.

“So, these forests are dangerous then. We should be careful and prudent as we travel.”

“I think Brother Goswald should maybe ride between me and Samad, while I follow behind Garadh and Quillian as they ride just behind Tsaaruck.”

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +5 (7 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 26 *Current:* *26**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* None*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 7(5)/7, 2nd Level: 4/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +12 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 13 *Current:* 13 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock][sblock=Crunch]Using 2 Mage Armor spells with 4 hour duration to cover time traveling.
Mazi will frequently scout around and ahead every few minutes.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 3, 2014)

_DANGER!_​
The flash of alarm in Pirvinia's mind as Mazi scouted the trail ahead was the first inkling of something beyond the tedium of travel since the group left Port Duvende four days ago.  Traveling through the hills and forests northeast of the port had been calm if not outright dull.  Brother Goswald showed a tendency to ramble on about either stoneworking or the Transcendental Imperium and it was beginning to wear.  And the weather, while not unpleasant, wasn't that of a sunny late summer.  After that first day clouds had rolled in from the mountains and the temperature had steadily dropped.  Now the days were almost uncomfortably chill and the nights were cold.

The alarm was something new at least as it flashed through Pirvinia's mind even though the sorceress could not yet see any of the creatures that alarmed her familiar.  Mazi sped through a narrow place in the trail deftly dodging trees and Pirvinia's mounted companions until the small bird reached the safety of Pirvinia's shoulder.  Tsaaruk, leading the group, spotted a trio of goblinoid creatures down the trail trying to use trees for cover a moment after Mazi zipped past his head.  Quillian is the only other to see one of the creatures hiding behind a tree but he only sees one.

The hobgoblins are armed with longbows and seem ready to use them.

        *GM:*  Combat: Surprise Round
Pirvinia, Tsaaruk, & Quillian can act.
Please read the combat information below carefully.     
*Combat Map*
[sblock=Combat Information]*Surprise:*
Garadh & Samad are surprised and cannot act.
Pirvinia is not surprised by virtue of a familiar screaming in her mind.  She is not aware of the location of any of the enemies but Mazi spotted Hobgoblin 2 & 4.
Tsaaruck is aware of Hobgoblin 2, 3, & 4.
Quillian is aware of Hobgoblin 2.
Pirvinia, Tsaaruck, & Quilian can take either a standard or move action.

*Terrain:*
-Elevation: When more than one elevation line passes through a square the PC will have to pass a DC 5 Climb to move through.  Two lines is a 10 ft. climb, three is a 20 ft. climb.  Climb (1/4 speed; must use both hands; no Dex to AC)
-Forest: Outlined masses are trees or shrubs that provide concealment (20% miss chance; 1-20) but won't affect movement.

Initiative
Adventurers
Ambushers

Party Stats
Garadh:  35/35 hp remaining
Pirvinia:  26/26 hp remaining  [Mage Armor]
Quillion:  20/20 hp remaining
Tsaaruk:  41/41 hp remaining
Samad:  30/30 hp remaining

Enemy Stats
Hobgoblin 1: (AC 16, 14 FF, 12 T) 17/17 hp remaining
Hobgoblin 2: (AC 16, 14 FF, 12 T) 17/17 hp remaining
Hobgoblin 3: (AC 16, 14 FF, 12 T) 17/17 hp remaining
Hobgoblin 4: (AC 16, 14 FF, 12 T) 17/17 hp remaining
Ogre: (AC 17, 17 FF, 8 T) 30/30 hp remaining[/sblock]





. . . . Brother Goswald . . . .


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 3, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]Quillian is on a riding dog, not a horse. For now, he's staying mounted, so his square is also Sam's.[/sblock]

Quillian is amiable as he listens to Brother Goswald; most of the words go in one ear and out the other as the halfling observes his surroundings with curiosity, never having been in mountains before. That curiosity also distracts his mind from the chill during the day, though at night he finds that curling up next to Sam is necessary to be fully comfortable while sleeping. Other than that, he is his usual midly talkative, always bouncing around self, climbing up boulders and trees when they stop to get a better view, and offering his own stories and songs from time to time.
----------
He nudges Sam towards the hill with his knees as he starts to cast when he spots the hobgoblin up ahead. As Sam successfully finds a way up the hill, a ball of flame appears in Quillian's hand.

[sblock=actions]Ride to nudge Sam with knees (DC 5), no separate action (1d20+2=22) 
Sam moves 40' (no climb needed as I found a place that medium creatures could get up the hill without climbing)
Concentration to cast Produce Flame while moving (DC 11) (1d20+9=23)[/sblock]

Updated Map

[sblock=Quillian ministats]
AC: 19 (Touch 13, Flatfooted 17)
HP: 20/20 Initiative: +2
Perception : +7 Sense Motive: +2
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +6
 *+2 vs fear, charm, compulsion
Current Weapon in Hand: Produce Flame
Current Conditions in Place:

Lightning Arc 5/5

Magic:
CL 3; +9 Concentration (+13 Casting Defensively); SR +3
1st level Sapphire of Power - unused

Cantrips - Create Water, Guidance, Light, Stabilize
1st - Obscuring Mist; Cure Light Wounds, Expeditious Excavation, Produce Flame (cast)
2nd - Wind Wall; Gust of Wind, Summon Nature's Ally II[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 3, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]I am sort of waiting on Tsaaruk to go first, but I am wondering a few things.
The Ogre appears to be within clear line of sight from Pirvinia. Is he not visible to anyone?
Also at what point would Pirvinia gain sight on hobgoblins if she were to move forward towards Tsaaruk's position?[/sblock]

Updated Map adding in Riding Dog for Quillian


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 3, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, I forgot about Sam, SS.  And thanks for the icon addition, PM.

The ogre is slightly misplaced.  He should be one square to the right and within the bushes.  He, surprisingly, had the best stealth check and no one had a good enough perception check to see him even from 20 feet away.  I probably should have left the ogre and hobgoblin 1 off the map since no one detected them.  Too late now, I guess.

Pirvinia's perception check was good but middle of the party's (Samad & Garadh were worse, Quillian and Tsaaruk better).  If she moved up equal with Garadh she could catch a glimpse of hobgoblin 2.  She would have to be 15 feet in front of Tsaaruk to catch sight of hobgoblin 4.[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Feb 3, 2014)

Tsaaruck not comfortable fighting from horseback will dismount hoping his horse does not run off too far, and move forward his full move toward the hobgoblins. yelling "Hobgoblins ahead! Arghhhhh"

[sblock]Tsaaruck will dismount and move forward toward Hobgoblin 3. Sorry ditzie is not letting me make changes. I believe it is a move action to dismount and then he will make another move toward #3 readying his warhammer.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  41 current: 41
CMB: +7 / CMD: 19 Fort: +6 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 10/10

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 4, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia did not see them, but she moved her horse forward to be just in front of Garadh and pointed out the one she saw (Hob 2).

“Over there! I see that one!”

She remained protective of herself, not in range to use any of her offensive spells to teh most effect yet.

*Updated Map for Pirvinia & Tsaaruk*
[sblock=Crunch]Ride Horse - Updated Map
Total Defense -> AC21[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +5 (7 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)* -> 21 from Total Defense
HP:* 26 *Current:* *26**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* None*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 7(5)/7, 2nd Level: 4/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +12 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 13 *Current:* 13 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock][sblock=BigB]For surprise rounds you can only take one action (Move or Standard), but you can still get almost to Hob3 with the Move Action each from the Horse and Tsaaruk. Your character would also need to 5ft step away from the horse or suffer squeezing so I took that into account on the map too for you as well. If you don't want the horse that far forward, then it would leave both back where Pirvinia is and I would need to readjust her placement.[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Feb 4, 2014)

[sblock=perrinmiller]Thanks pm. I did not think about it only being a single move in the surprise round. Where you moved Tsaaruck and his horse works.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 5, 2014)

Tsaaruk drives his horse forward.  He feels it stumble and then immediately hears a crashing through the trees above him.  A heavy log tumbles down from the hill above and smashes into the shoulder of Tsaaruk's horse barely missing the barbarian.  The horse is knocked to the ground and doesn't rise.  Tsaaruk is flung from the saddle.

As Tsaaruk goes down two hobgoblins reveal themselves by firing arrows at him.  The arrow fired from above Tsaaruk thuds into the loam of the forest floor.  The hobgoblin directly in front of Tsaaruk takes a bead on the half-orc and releases.  The arrow buzzes through the still air with uncanny accuracy...

        *GM:*  Combat: end of Surprise round
Tsaaruk: DC 15 Ride & possibly surprise action.  Again, essential combat information below.     
*Combat Map*
[sblock=Combat Information]Deadfall ends horse's move (doing 21 dmg to Tsaaruk's horse) and interrupts Tsaaruk's action.

*Tsaaruk:* DC 15 Ride check to avoid 6 damage and prone.
If he fails he can still use his surprise round action to stand up from prone.  If he succeeds he lands on his feet, avoids prone and the damage, and can take a new surprise action since he no longer needs to dismount (move OR standard).

Before Round One begins Hobgoblin 1 & 3 take free initiative actions (they lost initiative but beat everyone in the party).
Hobgoblin 1 fires at Tsaaruk & misses.
Hobgoblin 3 fires at Tsaaruk & crits for 19 damage (presuming Tsaaruk doesn't manage to kill it in the surprise round).

*Awareness:*
Hobgoblin 1 & 3 have revealed their positions to all by attacking.
Tsaaruk sees all the hobgoblins.
Garadh & Samad see 1 & 3.
Pirvinia sees 1, 2, & 3 and suspects 4.
Quillian 1, 2, & 3.

*Terrain:*
-Elevation: When more than one elevation line passes through a square the PC will have to pass a DC 5 Climb to move through.  Two lines is a 10 ft. climb, three is a 20 ft. climb.  Climb (1/4 speed; must use both hands; no Dex to AC)
-Forest: Outlined masses are trees or shrubs that provide concealment (20% miss chance; 1-20) but won't affect movement.
-Dead Tree & Unconscious horse are difficult terrain.

Initiative
Adventurers
Ambushers

Party Stats
Garadh:  35/35 hp remaining
Pirvinia:  26/26 hp remaining  [Mage Armor]
Quillion:  20/20 hp remaining
Tsaaruk:  41/41 hp remaining  [Possible Dmg: 19/7 & 6]
-Horse:  -2/19 hp remaining
Samad:  30/30 hp remaining

Enemy Stats
Hobgoblin 1: (AC 16, 14 FF, 12 T) 17/17 hp remaining
Hobgoblin 2: (AC 16, 14 FF, 12 T) 17/17 hp remaining
Hobgoblin 3: (AC 16, 14 FF, 12 T) 17/17 hp remaining
Hobgoblin 4: (AC 16, 14 FF, 12 T) 17/17 hp remaining
Ogre: (AC 17, 17 FF, 8 T) 30/30 hp remaining[/sblock]





. . . . Brother Goswald . . . .


----------



## BigB (Feb 5, 2014)

As Tsaarucks drives his horse forward to engage with the hobgoblin he feels the horse stumble and hears a crashing sound just before the horse is hit by a heavy log throwing Tsaaruck to the ground. Though his god favors him as he surprisingly lands on his feet. With a growl he moves forward and attacks receiving an arrow for his efforts.




[sblock]
DC 15 ride check to land on feet 1D20-1 = [18]-1 = 17
take a 5 ft step forward and  attack Hobgoblin3 1D20+8 = [11]+8 = 19 damage 1D8+4 = [4]+4 = 8

I am not sure why but I am not able to update ditzie - I did so with no problem during the encounter with the drakes - I tried updating my browser and adjusting settings - any ideas?
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  41 current: 22
CMB: +7 / CMD: 19 Fort: +6 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 10/10

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 5, 2014)

When Tsaaruk comes up out of his tumble with axe in hand and makes a bee-line for the nearest hobgoblin to attack it, the hobgoblin steps back and fires.  The shot is deadly accurate and punches right through Tsaaruk's armor to deal a nasty wound.

        *GM:*  Combat: Round One
Everyone is up.     
*Combat Map*
[sblock=Combat Information]BigB: I'm not sure why ditzie isn't allowing you to update for this map when you could for the last.
Also, I may be missing something but Tsaaruk was 10 ft away with a 5 ft step and I don't see anything that gives reach.  It looks like the space directly between him and the hobgoblin is clear enough for a charge and I'll operate as if that's what Tsaaruk did until I learn differently.

*Awareness:*
Hobgoblin 1 & 3 have revealed their positions to all by attacking.
Tsaaruk sees all the hobgoblins.
Garadh & Samad see 1 & 3.
Pirvinia sees 1, 2, & 3 and suspects 4.
Quillian 1, 2, & 3.

*Terrain:*
-Elevation: When more than one elevation line passes through a square the PC will have to pass a DC 5 Climb to move through.  Two lines is a 10 ft. climb, three is a 20 ft. climb.  Climb (1/4 speed; must use both hands; no Dex to AC)
-Forest: Outlined masses are trees or shrubs that provide concealment (20% miss chance; 1-20) but won't affect movement.
-Dead Tree & Unconscious horse are difficult terrain.

Initiative
Adventurers
Ambushers

Party Stats
Garadh:  35/35 hp remaining
Pirvinia:  26/26 hp remaining  [Mage Armor]
Quillion:  20/20 hp remaining
Tsaaruk:  22/41 hp remaining  [19 from previous rolled attack]
-Horse:  -2/19 hp remaining
Samad:  30/30 hp remaining

Enemy Stats
Hobgoblin 1: (AC 16, 14 FF, 12 T) 17/17 hp remaining
Hobgoblin 2: (AC 16, 14 FF, 12 T) 17/17 hp remaining
Hobgoblin 3: (AC 16, 14 FF, 12 T) 9/17 hp remaining
Hobgoblin 4: (AC 16, 14 FF, 12 T) 17/17 hp remaining
Ogre: (AC 17, 17 FF, 8 T) 30/30 hp remaining[/sblock]






. . . . Brother Goswald . . . .


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Feb 6, 2014)

*Garadh*

Garadh leaps from his saddle and lands steadily. He quickly draws his sling, loads it with a bullet, and throws, but his aim is poor.

Actions and rolls
[sblock]
Ride DC 20 to dismount as a free action rather than a move action = 1d20+4 = 22 (wow, didn't really expect that to work)
Draw weapon as a free action (<+1 BAB)
Load sling as a move action
Sling attack as a standard action = 1d20+5 = 11[/sblock]


MIni-stats
[sblock]
Garadh
Initiative: +2
HP : 35, currently 35
AC: 21 (touch 13, flat-footed 18)
CMB +7, CMD 19
Fort +7, Ref +3, Will +0[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 6, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia remained on her warhorse, preferring the mobility, and stepped her black roan to the side and got out of Garadh's way.

With more hobgoblins showing themselves, she did not waste time and began making her arcane gestures. A ray of scorching fire shot from her finger at the nearest hobgoblin (hob1) and it hit him badly. The goblinoid remained on his feet though.

"Let me know if you want to grow big, Garadh. It might be easier to get at them in this terrain."

*Updated Map for Pirvinia & Garadh*
[sblock=Crunch]Ride Horse - Updated Map
Scorching Ray vs. Hob 1 (1d20+5=23, 4d6+1=13)
Draw Enlarge Wand[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +5 (7 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 26 *Current:* *26**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Enlarge Wand*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 5/7, 2nd Level: 3/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +12 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 13 *Current:* 13 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock][sblock=Ditzie]You are not alone, BigB. I have been using Ditzie in multiple games and receive reports of people having issues, but nothing consistent yet to give me a clue to what’s going on.  Personally, I only had 1 problem the entire time and I had to reload the map from the link and start over.

There is an issue with iPhones and iPads, but that is not the problem people are having. 

I am tending to leave grid coordinates on my maps so people can post those if they cannot update with Ditzie and the next person in line can do it for them.[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Feb 6, 2014)

View attachment 60519

Growling in pain Tsaaruck moves forward to repay the hobgoblin and connects violently with his warhammer. He howls an indecipherable challenge in the hobgoblins face.

[sblock] Glasseye - Not sure what I was thinking, I certainly missed the distance by 5 feet on the surprise round.

attack Hobgoblin3 1D20+8 = [11]+8 = 19 damage 1D8+4 = [4]+4 = 8
[/sblock]

updated map Tsaaruck

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  41 current: 22
CMB: +7 / CMD: 19 Fort: +6 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 10/10

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 6, 2014)

"May the spirits of the storm guide my hand this day." Quillian easily gets his cantrip off as Sam finds open ground on the backside of the hill and takes full advantage.

[sblock=actions]Sam double moves
Quillian casts Guidance on himself; Concentration to cast Guidance (DC 10) (1d20+9=20)[/sblock]

Updated Map

[sblock=Quillian ministats]
AC: 19 (Touch 13, Flatfooted 17)
HP: 20/20 Initiative: +2
Perception : +7 Sense Motive: +2
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +6
 *+2 vs fear, charm, compulsion
Current Weapon in Hand: Produce Flame
Current Conditions in Place: Guidance

Lightning Arc 5/5

Magic:
CL 3; +9 Concentration (+13 Casting Defensively); SR +3
1st level Sapphire of Power - unused

Cantrips - Create Water, Guidance, Light, Stabilize
1st - Obscuring Mist; Cure Light Wounds, Expeditious Excavation, Produce Flame (cast)
2nd - Wind Wall; Gust of Wind, Summon Nature's Ally II[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Feb 6, 2014)

It was to much to ask for a trip to go undisturbed, wasn't it. A few hobgoblins, however, should prove no real threat, at least, that was what Samad thought. He looked over at the monk and nodded, "You might want to stay close to us, Brother." 

At this he spurred his horse forward to get a clearer shot of the enemy, while stringing his bow and muttering a quick prayer in his native tongue, _"Oh Lord Bashu, give me the resolve to put an end to these infidels assuredly."_
His god responded in kind, as he felt a bolstered strength course through his veins.

Updated Map
[sblock=OOC]Along with moving, he draws his bow (which can be done as a free action paired with a movement action) and casts Heroism on himself.[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +5 CMD: 18
Fort: +4* Reflex: +9* Will: +7*
Perception: +11*, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow (+8*, 1d8, 18-20/x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance, Heroism*
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4
Spells Remaining (2nd): 1/2


Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 8, 2014)

The hobgoblin burnt by Pirvinia makes one last shot at Tsaaruk before turning to flee.  The arrow flies in a perfect arc and drops to pierce Tsaaruk's armor and open another wound on the half-orc.  Quillian hears a crashing in the bushes behind him just before the hobgoblin comes into view scant feet away.

The hobgoblin engaged with Tsaaruk proves to have more mettle than his fleeing companion.  He steps back and again draws his bow against the half-orc.  The arrow buzzes past Tsaaruk's ear and disappears into the woods.  Of the other two hobgoblins, one moves around to take another shot at Tsaaruk which misses and the other moves forward to take cover behind the felled tree and fire at Garadh.  The arrow strikes Garadh's armor but is deflected and does no damage.

Brother Goswald stays back while the rest of the group advances to deal with the hobgoblin ambush.  His horse is a little skittish at the sounds of battle but he manages to keep it under control until a bellow comes from the hill not far from him.  Then, despite his best efforts, the horse begins to shy away and show signs of imminent flight.

The bellow is followed by a crashing in the underbrush as an ogre rises from its hiding place shedding branches and leaves from its blind where it squatted hidden.  A javelin is clutched in one fist but with no one in the open lane of fire available to the ogre it is forced to trundle down the hill.  It swats at bushes with the javelin as it goes and roars out a challenge in Goswald's direction.  

        *GM:*  Combat: Round Two
Everyone is up.     
*Combat Map*
[sblock=Combat Information]Hob1 fires and flees.  My dice have been rolling hot against Tsaaruk, BigB. 

*Awareness:*
All opponents known to entire party.

*Terrain:*
-Elevation: When more than one elevation line passes through a square the PC will have to pass a DC 5 Climb to move through.  Two lines is a 10 ft. climb, three is a 20 ft. climb.  Climb (1/4 speed; must use both hands; no Dex to AC)
-Forest: Outlined masses are trees or shrubs that provide concealment (20% miss chance; 1-20) but won't affect movement.
-Dead Tree & Unconscious horse are difficult terrain.

Initiative
Adventurers
Ambushers

Party Stats
Garadh:  35/35 hp remaining
Pirvinia:  26/26 hp remaining  [Mage Armor]
Quillion:  20/20 hp remaining  [Guidance]
Tsaaruk:  14/41 hp remaining [8 dmg]
-Horse:  -3/19 hp remaining
Samad:  30/30 hp remaining  [Heroism]

Enemy Stats
Hobgoblin 1: (AC 16, 14 FF, 12 T) 4/17 hp remaining
Hobgoblin 2: (AC 16, 14 FF, 12 T) 17/17 hp remaining
Hobgoblin 3: (AC 16, 14 FF, 12 T) 9/17 hp remaining
Hobgoblin 4: (AC 16, 14 FF, 12 T) 17/17 hp remaining
Ogre: (AC 17, 17 FF, 8 T) 30/30 hp remaining[/sblock]





. . . . Brother Goswald . . . .


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 8, 2014)

"Well, well, well, what do we have here? Surely you don't think you're leaving before you're thoroughly baked." Quillian chuckles as the hobgoblin stumbles near, launching a ball of fire to finish off the scorching of the fleeing hobgoblin before redirecting Sam past the now unconscious ambusher to the top of the hill to gain some height advantage over the rest of his foes.

[sblock=actions]Produce Flame  ranged touch attack = 15, damage = 5 (Used Guidance)
Sam moves to top of hill[/sblock]

Updated Map

[sblock=Quillian ministats]
AC: 19 (Touch 13, Flatfooted 17)
HP: 20/20 Initiative: +2
Perception : +7 Sense Motive: +2
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +6
 *+2 vs fear, charm, compulsion
Current Weapon in Hand: Produce Flame (2 shots remaining)
Current Conditions in Place: 

Lightning Arc 5/5

Magic:
CL 3; +9 Concentration (+13 Casting Defensively); SR +3
1st level Sapphire of Power - unused

Cantrips - Create Water, Guidance, Light, Stabilize
1st - Obscuring Mist; Cure Light Wounds, Expeditious Excavation, Produce Flame (cast)
2nd - Wind Wall; Gust of Wind, Summon Nature's Ally II[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Feb 10, 2014)

Tsaaruck moves forward thinking to finish off this Hobgoblin once and for all but as he moves another arrow strikes him punching through his armor and his attack missed the target.

updated map

[sblock]
Glasseye unfortunately I have not been reciprocating with those rolls.   We will see how much punishment he can take.

attack Hobgoblin 3 1D20+8 = [1]+8 = 9
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  41 current: 14
CMB: +7 / CMD: 19 Fort: +6 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 10/10

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 10, 2014)

Pirvinia wheeled her horse around and moved closer to the threat behind them.

"Let me try to have him slip and fall so the two of you can deal with him quickly," she said to Samad and Garadh.

After moving closer she conjured up a patch of grease underneath the hulking giant's feet.

*Updated Map for Pirvinia & Hob 1 down*
[sblock=Crunch]Ride Horse - Updated Map
Draw all her wands
Cast Grease at Ogre's feet, (DC15 Reflex)[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +5 (7 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 26 *Current:* *26**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Wands*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 4/7, 2nd Level: 3/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +12 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 13 *Current:* 13 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Feb 11, 2014)

Samad glanced around, startled, to see the great brute come crashing through the trees. Again he rubbed his magic shirt, and again he fell into his sacred trance. "Brother, get out of here!" he again called to Goswald, before stirring his horse away from the ogre (although it didn't need that much encouragement to). Pivoting in his seat, the nomad loosed an arrow at it, the shaft burying deep in the enemy's flesh.

Updated Map
[sblock=OOC]He activates his Quick Runner's shirt to give him another move action. He activates Inspire Courage and makes a ranged attack against the ogre.
Ranged Attack (1d20+9=28)
Damage (1d8+1=9)[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +5 CMD: 18
Fort: +4* Reflex: +9* Will: +7*
Perception: +11*, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow (+9*, 1d8+1, 20/x3) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance, Heroism*, Inspire Courage (+1)
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4
Spells Remaining (2nd): 1/2


Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
Battle Dance (1/13 rounds)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 12, 2014)

The hobgoblin slipping through the woods is startled by the appearance of an enemy in his line of retreat but has no time to react before Quillian launches a ball of flame in his direction.  The scorching attack drops the hobgoblin to the forest floor.

The thick layer of grease conjured under the ogre's feet by Pirvinia drops the creature on his backside.  The sudden change of position doesn't deter Samad and the arrow fired by the desert elf causes the ogre to squeal in pain and writhe around in the grease.

Garadh drops his sling and rushes forward yanking his morningstar from its holder as he goes.  "As you will, Pirvinia!" he calls.  When he reaches the ogre he swings the heavy metal ball but it just bounces off the thick hides the ogre wears as armor.  The ogre clambers to his feet and leaving his back and neck temporarily exposed to Garadh.  The warrior tries to take advantage but misses.

The ogre roars and retaliates jabbing out at Garadh with the javelin in his hand.  The point passes through the air next to Garadh's head.  The ogre throws the weapon down in anger.

The hobgoblin behind the deadfall fires an arrow at Pirvinia and misses.  The two hobgoblins facing Tsaaruk move and fire but both arrows miss and are lost in the trees.

        *GM:*  Combat: Round Three
Everyone is up.     
*Combat Map*
[sblock=Combat Information]*Awareness:*
All opponents known to entire party.

*Terrain:*
-Elevation: When more than one elevation line passes through a square the PC will have to pass a DC 5 Climb to move through.  Two lines is a 10 ft. climb, three is a 20 ft. climb.  Climb (1/4 speed; must use both hands; no Dex to AC)
-Forest: Outlined masses are trees or shrubs that provide concealment (20% miss chance; 1-20) but won't affect movement.
-Dead Tree & Unconscious horse are difficult terrain.

Initiative
Adventurers
Ambushers

Party Stats
Garadh:  35/35 hp remaining
Pirvinia:  26/26 hp remaining  [Mage Armor]
Quillion:  20/20 hp remaining  
Tsaaruk:  14/41 hp remaining
-Horse:  -3/19 hp remaining
Samad:  30/30 hp remaining  [Heroism]

Enemy Stats
Hobgoblin 1: (AC 16, 14 FF, 12 T) -1/17 hp remaining DYING
Hobgoblin 2: (AC 16, 14 FF, 12 T) 17/17 hp remaining
Hobgoblin 3: (AC 16, 14 FF, 12 T) 9/17 hp remaining
Hobgoblin 4: (AC 16, 14 FF, 12 T) 17/17 hp remaining
Ogre: (AC 17, 17 FF, 8 T) 21/30 hp remaining[/sblock]





. . . . Brother Goswald . . . .


----------



## BigB (Feb 12, 2014)

Tsaaruck feeling his lifeblood flowing out of his wounds pulls a vial from his belt pouch downing the contents to ease some of the pain and keep him in the fight. In frustration he howls at the hobgoblin.

updated map

[sblock]
Edited post to adjust actions
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  41 current: 26
CMB: +7 / CMD: 19 Fort: +6 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 10/10

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 13, 2014)

Quillian dismounts as he surveys the scene below him. Knowing that his attacks lack the power to take down one of the ambushers on it's own, he hurls another ball of fire toward the one that Tsaaruck is attacking in an effort to drop him and free his ally up to attack one of the others.

[sblock=actions]move action to dismount
5' step
Produce flame touch attack =15, damage = 7[/sblock]

Updated Map

[sblock=Quillian ministats]
AC: 19 (Touch 13, Flatfooted 17)
HP: 20/20 Initiative: +2
Perception : +7 Sense Motive: +2
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +6
 *+2 vs fear, charm, compulsion
Current Weapon in Hand: Produce Flame (1 shots remaining)
Current Conditions in Place: 

Lightning Arc 5/5

Magic:
CL 3; +9 Concentration (+13 Casting Defensively); SR +3
1st level Sapphire of Power - unused

Cantrips - Create Water, Guidance, Light, Stabilize
1st - Obscuring Mist; Cure Light Wounds, Expeditious Excavation, Produce Flame (cast)
2nd - Wind Wall; Gust of Wind, Summon Nature's Ally II[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 13, 2014)

[MENTION=40072]BigB[/MENTION]
[sblock=OOC]That's one too many actions for the round.  My count:
Retrieve stored item: Move
Drink potion: Standard
Attack: Standard
5 ft step: Free

You'll need to edit out one of those actions unfortunately.[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Feb 13, 2014)

[sblock=Glasseye]I adjusted the above post. The attack will have to wait til next turn if the creature is still there. Thanks for keeping me straight  [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 14, 2014)

[sblock=OOC Note]I was sort of waiting on Garadh to see how he did against the Ogre, and the same with Samad. Since Pirvinia can be very flexible on where she goes and which foe she attacks I am thinking to go last. However, if Garadh is being NPC'd that is hard to coordinate unless you post him separate from a GM update, GE.

Also, BigB. If you forget the 5ft step since Tsaaruk cannot attack, then Quillian's attack hits instead of misses.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 14, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]I'll post a separate action for Garadh after Commander Fallout posts something for Samad unless Khisanth posts or gets back to me before that.  I've sent Khisanth a message; I hope to hear from him soon.[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Feb 14, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]edited above post to remove 5' step.[/sblock]

updated map


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Feb 15, 2014)

*Garadh*

Garadh swings his morningstar at the ogre in a single quick arc.

Attack = 1d20+8 = 16
if that hits, damage = 1d8+4 = 10

Mini-stats


MIni-stats
[sblock]
Garadh
Initiative: +2
HP : 35, currently 35
AC: 21 (touch 13, flat-footed 18)
CMB +7, CMD 19
Fort +7, Ref +3, Will +0[/sblock]

OOC
[sblock]Sorry! I am back now[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Feb 16, 2014)

He began to draw another arrow, but doubt nagged at his mind. With Garadh between him and it, especially flailing about the way he was, the exile wasn't sure he could get a clear shot at the beast. He turned to the eastward commotion, and seeing Tsaaruck in the poor state he was in, he made up his mind. "Pirvinia, help bring down that ogre. I'm going to help with those goblins!" he called as he again stirred his horse, muttering another prayer under his breath, _"Oh Great Bashu, grant me quickness, so that I may purge the infidels with haste."_

Updated Map

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, I meant to do this yesterday, but I couldn't get on InvisibleCastle. Anyway, he casts Allegro, which will give him Haste for the rest of his dance.[/sblock]

[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Samad Salil*
AC: 18^ (14 flat-footed, 14^ touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +5 CMD: 18
Fort: +4* Reflex: +10*^ Will: +7*
Perception: +11*, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow (+10*^, 1d8+1, 20/x3) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance, Heroism*, Inspire Courage (+1), Haste^
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4
Spells Remaining (2nd): 0/2


Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
Battle Dance (2/13 rounds)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 17, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia moved her horse farther back to be able to get a clear angle on the ogre. "I think I can help you with him,"  she said to Garadh.

With a clear line of fire, she pointed her finger and send a scorching ray of fire shooting again. The impact burned the brutish giant badly, yet he remained on his feet.

Satisfied Pirvinia declared,  "Garadh, you can handle him alone now, yes? I should head forward to help the others. Tsaaruk's horse is down and he was wounded a number of times already." 

*Updated Map for Pirvinia & added some Icons*
[sblock=Crunch]Ride Horse - Updated Map
Scorching Ray on Ogre: 1D20+5 = [16]+5 = 21; 4D6+1 = [6, 1, 4, 4]+1 = 16
[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +5 (7 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 26 *Current:* *26**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Wands*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 4/7, 2nd Level: 3/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +12 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 13 *Current:* 13 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 18, 2014)

The ogre roars in pain which seems to be echoed by the hobgoblin sorely burnt by Quillian on the opposite side of the battlefield.  The injured hobgoblin turns tail and flees.  The ogre, however, snatches up a huge club.  He seems torn between attacking Garadh and going after the woman that burnt him.  He takes a step towards Pirvinia, nearly loses his balance in the Grease but manages to catch himself before he falls.  Changing his mind he swings his greatclub at Garadh.  The blow thuds into the warrior but his armor deflects the blow and protects him.

One of the remaining hobgoblins shouts at his fleeing companion and looses an arrow at Tsaaruk.  The arrow sticks in Tsaaruk's shield quivering from the impact.  The hobgoblin at the deadfall fires at Samad.  His arrow goes buzzing past Samad's ear and is lost in the woods.

        *GM:*  Combat: Round Four
Everyone is up.     
*Combat Map*
[sblock=Combat Information]*Awareness:*
All opponents known to entire party.

*Terrain:*
-Elevation: When more than one elevation line passes through a square the PC will have to pass a DC 5 Climb to move through.  Two lines is a 10 ft. climb, three is a 20 ft. climb.  Climb (1/4 speed; must use both hands; no Dex to AC)
-Forest: Outlined masses are trees or shrubs that provide concealment (20% miss chance; 1-20) but won't affect movement.
-Dead Tree & Unconscious horse are difficult terrain.

Initiative
Adventurers
Ambushers

Party Stats
Garadh:  35/35 hp remaining
Pirvinia:  26/26 hp remaining  [Mage Armor]
Quillion:  20/20 hp remaining  
Tsaaruk:  26/41 hp remaining
-Horse:  -3/19 hp remaining (Stable)
Samad:  30/30 hp remaining  [Heroism]

Enemy Stats
Hobgoblin 1: (AC 16, 14 FF, 12 T) -2/17 hp remaining DYING
Hobgoblin 2: (AC 16, 14 FF, 12 T) 17/17 hp remaining
Hobgoblin 3: (AC 16, 14 FF, 12 T) 2/17 hp remaining  FLEEING
Hobgoblin 4: (AC 16, 14 FF, 12 T) 17/17 hp remaining
Ogre: (AC 17, 17 FF, 8 T) 5/30 hp remaining[/sblock]





. . . . Brother Goswald . . . .


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Feb 18, 2014)

Flight? That was no longer an option. He moved his horse out from the brush, as the world slowly moved around him. The magic was working, it would seem, so he took two shots, one for each remaining goblin. They flew forth like the wrath of a god, one plunging into the fleeing one's back, the other narrowly missing his target's shoulder.

Updated Map

[sblock=OOC]He first attacks the fleeing hobgoblin
Ranged Attack: 1D20+10 = [5]+10 = 15 A miss? Timely Inspiration says no! 
Damage: 1D8+1 = [6]+1 = 7

He next attacks the one behind the log.
Ranged Attack: 1D20+10 = [5]+10 = 15
... I guess he'll cast Timely Inspiration again? He can do that, right?
Damage: 1D8+1 = [5]+1 = 6 Well dang, who woulda thunk it?[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 18^ (14 flat-footed, 14^ touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +5 CMD: 18
Fort: +4* Reflex: +10*^ Will: +7*
Perception: +11*, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow (+10*^, 1d8+1, 20/x3) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance, Heroism*, Inspire Courage (+1), Haste^
Spells Remaining (1st): 3/4
Spells Remaining (2nd): 0/2


Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
Battle Dance (3/13 rounds)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 18, 2014)

The arrow in the fleeing hobgoblin's back sends him spinning around.  He topples to the ground and doesn't move.

[sblock=Commander Fallout]Unfortunately, Timely Inspiration is an immediate action casting time.  Which means it takes the next rounds swift action (of which you only get one).  So only one Timely Inspiration per round.  Good try, though![/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 18, 2014)

Surveying the scene, and finding himself free from attention for the time being, Quillian decides to step into the nearest cover he can find and call upon a few of the creatures of the woods to aid him and his companions.

[sblock=actions]5' step
full action to cast Summon Nature's Ally II to summon 3 Stirges at the base of the hill below him[/sblock]

Updated Map

[sblock=Quillian ministats]
AC: 19 (Touch 13, Flatfooted 17)
HP: 20/20 Initiative: +2
Perception : +7 Sense Motive: +2
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +6
 *+2 vs fear, charm, compulsion
Current Weapon in Hand: Produce Flame (1 shots remaining)
Current Conditions in Place: 

Lightning Arc 5/5

Magic:
CL 3; +9 Concentration (+13 Casting Defensively); SR +3
1st level Sapphire of Power - unused

Cantrips - Create Water, Guidance, Light, Stabilize
1st - Obscuring Mist; Cure Light Wounds, Expeditious Excavation, Produce Flame (cast)
2nd - Wind Wall; Gust of Wind, Summon Nature's Ally II[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Feb 19, 2014)

Tsaaruk, seeing his adversary flee and subsequently dropped by Samad's arrow, bellows his rage at the next closest hobgoblin and rushes forward to attack landing a solid blow to the vile creature.

updated map

[sblock]
move 10' to Hobgoblin4
attack hobgoblin4  1D20+8 = [18]+8 = 26 and damage 1D8+4 = [6]+4 = 10
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  41 current: 26
CMB: +7 / CMD: 19 Fort: +6 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 10/10

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 19, 2014)

*OOC:*


I am going to wait for Garadh again.


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Feb 20, 2014)

*Garadh*

Garadh attacks the ogre with a swift swing of his morningstar and a wordless shout of rage.

OOC: Invisible Castle isn't working for me, sorry: "503 - Service Not Available". GlassEye, do you want to roll for me as the GM, or what? Normal, non-PA attack: 1d20+8, 1d8+4 damage.
perrinmiller, does that give you enough information to go on with your action?


Mini-stats
[sblock]
Garadh
Initiative: +2
HP : 35, currently 35
AC: 21 (touch 13, flat-footed 18)
CMB +7, CMD 19
Fort +7, Ref +3, Will +0[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 20, 2014)

*OOC:*


Nope, I want to see if Garadh kills the Ogre or not. Click BigB's dice rolls and you will find the alternate dice roller.

Edit: Or you can roll them, GE. Then I can post tomorrow.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 20, 2014)

Garadh's blow drops the ogre.  It doesn't seem to be dead yet but it isn't conscious and moving.

Updated Map

[sblock=OOC]Use the Coyote Code dice roller (or any other dice roller you can link) if Invisible Castle is down.

to hit; dmg: 1D20+8 = [15]+8 = 23
1D8+4 = [3]+4 = 7[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 21, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia wheeled her horse around and spurred the black roan past Garadh and the dying ogre to catch up to Samad.

“Good work, Garadh. I knew you could do it.”

She incanted the words for an mini-lighting attack. With three of the five foes down, the last two were hardly worth wasting any of wands or better spells on. She stowed her wands to free up her other hand.

The jolt of electricity zapped the hobgoblin for a minor scorch.

*Updated Map for Pirvinia & added some Icons*
[sblock=Crunch]Ride Horse - Updated Map
Stow wands
Jolt Ranged Touch vs. Hob 2 (1d20+5=18, 1d3+1=2)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +5 (7 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 26 *Current:* *26**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Wands*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 4/7, 2nd Level: 2/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +12 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 13 *Current:* 13 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 21, 2014)

With their allies dead and their ace in the hole dropped in a few short seconds the remaining hobgoblins seem at odds over what to do.  The one facing off against Tsaaruk jabbers at the other with a distinct undertone of panic.  The other responds in a blistering tone then moves forward drawing his longsword as he goes to face Tsaaruk.  The blade glitters in the sun as he raises it to attack but he is unable to pierce Tsaaruk's defense.

The other steps away and fires again but again misses.

Quillian's summon spell finishes and three stirges appear surrounding the hobgoblin at the base of the hill...

[sblock=Quillian]The seriously wounded hobgoblin facing Tsaaruk wants to flee but the other is commanding him to hold his ground and take down the injured orc.

Also, I placed the stirges for you.  I hope that placement is ok.  They are within the square with hob2 and ready to attack.[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Combat: Round Five
Everyone is up.     
*Updated Map*
[sblock=Combat Information]*Awareness:*
All opponents known to entire party.

*Terrain:*
-Elevation: When more than one elevation line passes through a square the PC will have to pass a DC 5 Climb to move through.  Two lines is a 10 ft. climb, three is a 20 ft. climb.  Climb (1/4 speed; must use both hands; no Dex to AC)
-Forest: Outlined masses are trees or shrubs that provide concealment (20% miss chance; 1-20) but won't affect movement.
-Dead Tree & Unconscious horse are difficult terrain.

Initiative
Adventurers
Ambushers

Party Stats
Garadh:  35/35 hp remaining
Pirvinia:  26/26 hp remaining  [Mage Armor]
Quillion:  20/20 hp remaining  
Tsaaruk:  26/41 hp remaining
-Horse:  -3/19 hp remaining (Stable)
Samad:  30/30 hp remaining  [Heroism]

Enemy Stats
Hobgoblin 1: (AC 16, 14 FF, 12 T) -2/17 hp remaining DYING
Hobgoblin 2: (AC 16, 14 FF, 12 T) 15/17 hp remaining
Hobgoblin 3: (AC 16, 14 FF, 12 T) -5/17 hp remaining  DYING
Hobgoblin 4: (AC 16, 14 FF, 12 T) 7/17 hp remaining
Ogre: (AC 17, 17 FF, 8 T) -2/30 hp remaining  DYING[/sblock]





. . . . Brother Goswald . . . .


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 21, 2014)

"Sam, herd that far one closer; we can't let him miss out on all the fun." Quillian commands as he slides down the hill to get closer to the horse before reaching out to it and sending a gentle wind towards it that closes it's wounds. Sam circles around to the far side of the hobgoblin before coming back toward him as if herding sheep. The newly appeared stirges all try to sink their barbed legs into the remaining hobgoblin, and the one across from the half-orc is finally able to get a solid grip as the hobgoblin moves to avoid the other two attempts.

[sblock=actions]
Quillian moves down hill (Climb check = 18) and casts stabilize on bleeding horse
Handle Animal =18 to command Sam to act

Sam double moves to herd the hobgoblin in such a way as to avoid aoos

All 3 stirges attempt to attach themselves to the hobgoblin by Tsaaruck; one succeeds (Attach touch attack (1d20+1+2 from flank): 7, 12, 10
[sblock=stirge abilities]Attach: When a stirge hits with a touch attack, its barbed legs latch onto the target, anchoring it in place. An attached stirge is effectively grappling its prey. The stirge loses its Dexterity bonus to AC and has an AC of 12, but holds on with great tenacity and inserts its proboscis into the grappled target's flesh. A stirge has a +8 racial bonus to maintain its grapple on a foe once it is attached. An attached stirge can be struck with a weapon or grappled itself—if its prey manages to win a grapple check or Escape Artist check against it, the stirge is removed.

Blood Drain: A stirge drains blood at the end of its turn if it is attached to a foe, inflicting 1 point of Constitution damage. Once a stirge has dealt 4 points of Constitution damage, it detaches and flies off to digest the meal. If its victim dies before the stirge's appetite has been sated, the stirge detaches and seeks a new target.

Diseased: Due to the stagnant swamps in which they live and their contact with the blood of numerous creatures, stirges are harbingers of disease. Any creature subjected to a stirge's blood drain attack has a 10% chance of being exposed to filth fever, blinding sickness, or a similar disease (See Afflictions). Once this check is made, the victim can no longer be infected by this particular stirge, though attacks by different stirges are resolved normally and may result in multiple illnesses.[/sblock][/sblock]

Updated Map

[sblock=Quillian ministats]
AC: 19 (Touch 13, Flatfooted 17)
HP: 20/20 Initiative: +2
Perception : +7 Sense Motive: +2
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +6
 *+2 vs fear, charm, compulsion
Current Weapon in Hand: Produce Flame
Current Conditions in Place: Guidance

Lightning Arc 5/5

Magic:
CL 3; +9 Concentration (+13 Casting Defensively); SR +3
1st level Sapphire of Power - unused

Cantrips - Create Water, Guidance, Light, Stabilize
1st - Obscuring Mist; Cure Light Wounds, Expeditious Excavation, Produce Flame (cast)
2nd - Wind Wall; Gust of Wind, Summon Nature's Ally II[/sblock]

[sblock=Sam ministats]Medium riding dog
40 ft movement
AC: 13 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 11)
HP: 13/13 Initiative: +2
Perception : +8; Low-light vision, scent
CMB: +3 CMD: 15(+4 vs trip)
Fort: +5 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Bite: +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) 
Str 15, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills: Acrobatics +6 (+14 jumping), Perception +8,  Survival +1 (+5 scent tracking)
Equipment: Riding Saddle, Saddlebags
Current Conditions in Place:[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 22, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia spurred her horse on and over the log obstacle as she drew a flask from a pouch at her belt. She noticed the stirges conjured by the halfling druid and she commented, “That is an interesting spell you cast there, Quillian. I am glad you can take care of the horse.”

She incanted the words for her short ranged acid cantrip, a new one she learned. With the acid flask in her hand as a focus, it was a bit more effective than the mini-lightning.

Pirvinia sent the greenish glob of acid hurtling towards the farther hobgoblin being corralled by the dog. It caught the archer, but was not very effective in dropping the wounded hobgoblin (4hp remaining).

*Updated Map for Pirvinia*
[sblock=Crunch]Ride Horse - Updated Map
Draw Flask of Acid
Acid Splash vs. Hob 4  (1d20+5=16,  1d3+2=3)[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +5 (7 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 26 *Current:* *26**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Wands*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 4/7, 2nd Level: 2/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +12 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 13 *Current:* 13 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Feb 22, 2014)

*Garadh*

Garadh rushes toward the surviving hobgoblins, morningstar drawn.

Actions: double move.

Combat Map

Mini-stats
[sblock]
Garadh
Initiative: +2
HP : 35, currently 35
AC: 21 (touch 13, flat-footed 18)
CMB +7, CMD 19
Fort +7, Ref +3, Will +0[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Feb 22, 2014)

Tsaaruck snarls at the fleeing hobgoblin but then another rushes in behind him and attempts to stab him with its sword. Turning to face the new foe he avoids the stabbing sword and watches as the magically conjured birds attack. Taking advantage of the distraction the strange birds have caused Tsaaruk connects with his warhammer. "You have a death wish then. Lets us grant your last wish."

[sblock]
attack hobgoblin with flanking from stirges 1D20+10 = [9]+10 = 19 and damage 1D8+4 = [3]+4 = 7
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  41 current: 26
CMB: +7 / CMD: 19 Fort: +6 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 10/10

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Feb 23, 2014)

Samad kicked his horse forward to find his final target. charging forward, his mount leapt over the fallen horse and log. The remaining aggressor was on the far side of the chaos, and currently engaging with the sailor's dog. He drew his bow, aimed, and released, the arrow flying forth and finding its mark.
[sblock]He takes a shot at Hobgoblin 4, with a -4 penalty for shooting into melee. 
Ranged Attack (1d20+6=24)
Damage (1d8+1=6)[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 18^ (14 flat-footed, 14^ touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +5 CMD: 18
Fort: +4* Reflex: +10*^ Will: +7*
Perception: +11*, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow (+10*^, 1d8+1, 20/x3) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance, Heroism*, Inspire Courage (+1), Haste^
Spells Remaining (1st): 3/4
Spells Remaining (2nd): 0/2


Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
Battle Dance (4/13 rounds)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 24, 2014)

Seeing all his plans fall to pieces and his allies cut down the sole remaining hobgoblin roars defiance calling upon the dark gods of the hobgoblins to prepare to welcome him into the afterlife and promising to bring orc-blood for his gods to drink.  He stabs out with his glittering sword and the blade punches through Tsaaruk's armor dealing another wound to the half-orc.

        *GM:*  Combat: Round Six
Everyone is up.     
*Updated Map*
[sblock=Combat Information]*Awareness:*
All opponents known to entire party.

*Terrain:*
-Elevation: When more than one elevation line passes through a square the PC will have to pass a DC 5 Climb to move through.  Two lines is a 10 ft. climb, three is a 20 ft. climb.  Climb (1/4 speed; must use both hands; no Dex to AC)
-Forest: Outlined masses are trees or shrubs that provide concealment (20% miss chance; 1-20) but won't affect movement.
-Dead Tree & Unconscious horse are difficult terrain.

Initiative
Adventurers
Ambushers

Party Stats
Garadh:  35/35 hp remaining
Pirvinia:  26/26 hp remaining  [Mage Armor]
Quillion:  20/20 hp remaining  
Tsaaruk:  15/41 hp remaining (11 dmg)
-Horse:  -3/19 hp remaining (Stable)
Samad:  30/30 hp remaining  [Heroism]

Enemy Stats
Hobgoblin 1: (AC 16, 14 FF, 12 T) -2/17 hp remaining DYING
Hobgoblin 2: (AC 16, 14 FF, 12 T) 7/17 hp remaining; 1 CON dmg.
Hobgoblin 3: (AC 16, 14 FF, 12 T) -5/17 hp remaining  DYING
Hobgoblin 4: (AC 16, 14 FF, 12 T) -2/17 hp remaining DYING
Ogre: (AC 17, 17 FF, 8 T) -2/30 hp remaining  DYING[/sblock]





. . . . Brother Goswald . . . .


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Feb 24, 2014)

*Garadh*

Garadh continues to rush toward the surviving hobgoblin.

Actions: double move.


Combat Map


Mini-stats
[sblock]
Garadh
Initiative: +2
HP : 35, currently 35
AC: 21 (touch 13, flat-footed 18)
CMB +7, CMD 19
Fort +7, Ref +3, Will +0[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 24, 2014)

Pirvina maneuvered her horse around to get a better angle against the remaining hobgoblin. She invoked her spell again and threw another globe of acid at the lone foe and it burned the hobgoblin's skin with an audible sizzle. The hobgoblin was nearly finished (only 2 hp remain) and a stiff breeze would complete the job.

"He is all yours, Tsaaruk. If we want to question him, only use the flat of your blade."

*Updated Map for Pirvinia*
[sblock=Crunch]Ride Horse - Updated Map
Acid Splash vs. Hob 2 (1d20+5=16, 1d3+2=5)[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +5 (7 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 26 *Current:* *26**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Wands*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 4/7, 2nd Level: 2/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +12 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 13 *Current:* 13 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Feb 24, 2014)

Tsaaruck feels the sword smash through his armor leaving a gouge in his flesh. Biting through the pain he swings his hammer. A mighty swing. In his bloodied state he misses the nearly unconscious hobgoblin. He braces for another strike by the hobgoblin hoping his friends will kill it before it gets him.

[sblock]
attack 1D20+10 = [1]+10 = 11
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  41 current: 15
CMB: +7 / CMD: 19 Fort: +6 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 10/10

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 25, 2014)

"Yes, I was taught to believe that all creatures have a place in this world. In this case, apparently hobgoblins exist to be eaten alive by giant bloodsucking bugs, and giant bloodsucking bugs exist to punish evil hobgoblins." Quillian continues his lively scamper down the hill as the stirges continue to plague the sole remaining hobgoblin, with the one already attached easily staying on and another successfully attaching itself.

[sblock=actions]Climb check = 18 to get down to the base of the hill
Stirges: Grapple check for attached stirge = 22, 2  attempts to latch onto the hobgoblin (1 success) = 13, 5[/sblock]

Updated Map

[sblock=Quillian ministats]
AC: 19 (Touch 13, Flatfooted 17)
HP: 20/20 Initiative: +2
Perception : +7 Sense Motive: +2
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +6
 *+2 vs fear, charm, compulsion
Current Weapon in Hand: Produce Flame
Current Conditions in Place: Guidance

Lightning Arc 5/5

Magic:
CL 3; +9 Concentration (+13 Casting Defensively); SR +3
1st level Sapphire of Power - unused

Cantrips - Create Water, Guidance, Light, Stabilize
1st - Obscuring Mist; Cure Light Wounds, Expeditious Excavation, Produce Flame (cast)
2nd - Wind Wall; Gust of Wind, Summon Nature's Ally II[/sblock]

[sblock=Sam ministats]Medium riding dog
40 ft movement
AC: 13 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 11)
HP: 13/13 Initiative: +2
Perception : +8; Low-light vision, scent
CMB: +3 CMD: 15(+4 vs trip)
Fort: +5 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Bite: +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) 
Str 15, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills: Acrobatics +6 (+14 jumping), Perception +8,  Survival +1 (+5 scent tracking)
Equipment: Riding Saddle, Saddlebags
Current Conditions in Place:[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Feb 25, 2014)

Take him alive? Now that was an idea. Samad finally rode forth into the fray, and, leaning back, landed a kick to the goblin's skull, dropping him like a sack of stones. The battle done, he shrugged out of his trance and nodded, "We should tie him up and question him when he comes to."

Dismounting, he strode over to Tsaaruck, and looked over his wounds, "You are seriously hurt, let me help, friend." He whispered yet another prayer and held his hand aloft, which caught in a brilliant light. Placing his palm over the wounds, they too illuminated, and while they had not vanished completely, they had certainly lessened in severity.

The updated map, if we still need it.
[sblock=OOC]Unarmed Strike (1d20+13=25)
Nonlethal Damage (1d3+2=5)
It should now be unconscious. 

He ends his battle dance (and Allegro with it), dismounts, and casts Cure Light Wounds on Tsaaruck
Damage Healed (1d8+4=12)[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +5 CMD: 18
Fort: +4* Reflex: +9* Will: +7*
Perception: +11*, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow (+8*, 1d8+1, 20/x3) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance, Heroism*
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/4
Spells Remaining (2nd): 0/2


Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
Battle Dance (5/13 rounds)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 26, 2014)

With the last hobgoblin knocked out by Samad the battle is indeed over.

        *GM:*  Combat over; 2,400 xp awarded (480 ea.)


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 26, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





"Good work, Samad."

Pirvinia remained atop her horse for a moment, even after the battle was over. She sent Mazi aloft to look around for more of the cowardly hobgoblins lurking in amongst the hilling forest around them.

She commented, "This appeared to be an organized ambush. I had not thought such brutes normally operated thusly. Mayhap there will be something on them to provide us a clue."

The sorceress road back to the corpse of the ogre and dismounted. She started searching the body and asked Brother Groswald. "Do you know if hobgoblin and ogre bandits are normal for this region? Or could someone have set them upon us?"

[sblock=Crunch]Stow Acid Flask[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +5 (7 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 26 *Current:* *26**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* None*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 4/7, 2nd Level: 2/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +12 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 13 *Current:* 13 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 26, 2014)

"While I suppose it's possible that it was intended for us specifically, I find it more likely that it was simply a generic robbery attempt; only way to know for certain is to search the dead and interrogate our prisoner." Quillian speaks as he pulls out a potion from his backpack and pours it down the throat of the downed horse; while not enough to truly heal it, it at least is enough to bring the horse back to consciousness. After looking around and confirming that everyone else was more or less at full health, he reached out to the horse with his hand as he softly chanted and a soft breeze encircled the horse, healing it further; this time, the magic has a much greater effect, though the horse is still clearly heavily injured. "If anyone else can help the horse, I can start to search the dead, I fear my limited funds keep me from having a proper wand to deal with these situations, and I am still getting used to not having such healing more freely at my beck and call as I have for the last few years." With that, he turns his attention to searching the dead.

CLW potion on horse (1d8+1=3)
Casting CLW on horse (1d8+3=7)


----------



## BigB (Feb 26, 2014)

Hurting from the arrows and sword cut Tsaaruck takes a knee after the last Hobgoblin falls unconscious. He is relieved of a bit of the pain as Samad casts his healing spell. "Thank you for that and all of you for not letting me die here today." He rests a moment and then stands and walks to horse to examine the wounds it received during the battle.

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  41 current: 27
CMB: +7 / CMD: 19 Fort: +6 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 10/10

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Feb 27, 2014)

*Garadh*


Garadh turns to Quillian. "I brought a healing wand along, just in case you or Samad needed it."

Mini-stats
[sblock]
Garadh
Initiative: +2
HP : 35, currently 35
AC: 21 (touch 13, flat-footed 18)
CMB +7, CMD 19
Fort +7, Ref +3, Will +0[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 27, 2014)

Brother Goswald scratches his chin and looks thoughtful at Pirvinia's question but eventually shakes his head.

"I agree with Quillian: I don't think we were targeted specifically.  Outside of the settled areas the land gets wild quickly.  I think we just happened to be in the wrong place at the wrong time."

Quillian begins searching the bodies.  The ogre has mouldy hide armor, a set of javelins, and a greatclub; all too large for any, even Tsaaruk, to use effectively.  The hobgoblins seem a little better equipped with studded leather armor, a light steel shield, longsword, longbow, and arrows.  Most of the gear is barely average quality but the leader's longsword is well crafted and well cared for.





. . . . Brother Goswald . . . .


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 27, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia looked over the gear and weapons they were piling up from their foes and cast a cantrip to see if anything was magical. She did not expect much given the quality. Then the items that had resale value she started loading up into her saddlebags.

"Fair enough, maybe they were just simply monstrous bandits. I did not find anything unusual to indicate otherwise so far."

"Let us question the one we knocked out and be sure. Anyone speak Goblin? I do not."

"I also do not have any rope, only some twine. But I think a weapon at his throat should make him behave. And I can jolt him with electricity easily enough."

[sblock=Crunch]Cast Detect Magic - Roll Spellcraft for me if applicable.
Stow items of resale value in saddle bags[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +5 (7 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 26 *Current:* *26**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* None*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 4/7, 2nd Level: 2/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +12 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 13 *Current:* 13 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Feb 27, 2014)

Samad looked over the loot, "I could use some of those arrows. I now realize that I forgot to resupply at the Port, and my quiver is running low. Now that I have said, I'd think that being so far from civilization, bandits would have to make a camp somewhere, and somewhere close by, no?"
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +5 CMD: 18
Fort: +4* Reflex: +9* Will: +7*
Perception: +11*, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow (+8*, 1d8+1, 20/x3) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance, Heroism*
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/4
Spells Remaining (2nd): 0/2


Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
Battle Dance (5/13 rounds)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 28, 2014)

"Ah, very astute, Samad!  I imagine they would have a camp nearby, especially since they were able to man their ambush so quickly.  Perhaps Sam could sniff it out?"  Goswald looks questioningly to Quillian.

As expected the ogre and hobgoblin gear is mundane with the exception of the leader's longsword.  The sword has an aura familiar to Pirvinia and radiates with an intensity and color identical to weapons enhanced for sharpness and accuracy.

        *GM:*  +1 longsword.  The rest of the gear is non-magical and good for replenishing quivers or packing on your mounts to sell for later.  Samad: 20 arrows per hobgoblin minus a few fired.     





. . . . Brother Goswald . . . .


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 28, 2014)

"Between his nose and a few tricks I've learned in the last few years, it seems like a reasonable thing to look for. Do we want to question our friend here or throw him on the back of a horse and try to find their camp first?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 28, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia nodded at Samad’s suggestion. “That certainly would make sense, Samad. I agree that with a dog and some tracking skill, mayhap we can find it quickly if it is nearby. The ogre certainly had really big feet and smells bad enough.”

She looked to Quillian as he was the dog’s owner and potentially the best at outdoor skills. “The knocked out hobgoblin can probably wait, unless you want to waste healing on him. Let us see if their camp is around here close.”

“This finely made sword is magical, with an enchantment to increase its edge slightly. Perhaps you could use it, Garadh,” Pirvinia offered the weapon to the fighter.

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +5 (7 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 26 *Current:* *26**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* None*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 4/7, 2nd Level: 2/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +12 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 13 *Current:* 13 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 28, 2014)

"Works for me, let's get to work, Sam." Although Sam's nose completely fails him, Quillian does a solid job of finding and following the tracks left by the would be bandits.

Sam Aid Another Survival =6
Survival = 24


----------



## BigB (Mar 1, 2014)

"Yes they may have a camp nearby, be alert for a lookout. Who knows how many may be in the camp."
His mood a bit subdued and look of determination on his face; Tsaaruck drinks a potion and follows Quillian. The bandits remind him somewhat of the tribe he was born to, discarded from and later hunted by and he has determined this can not be allowed to continue.

[sblock]CMW2D8+2 = [5, 1]+2 = 8
If his horse looks healed enough to carry him Tsaaruck will ride otherwise he will walk and lead the horse.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  41 current: 35
CMB: +7 / CMD: 19 Fort: +6 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 10/10

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 1, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia did what she could to help spot signs of the ogre's passage.

Survival Aid Another (1d20+1=19)

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +5 (7 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 26 *Current:* *26**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* None*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 4/7, 2nd Level: 2/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +12 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 13 *Current:* 13 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Mar 1, 2014)

*Garadh*


Garadh accepts the hobgoblin leader's magical sword from Pirvinia and tests its weight and heft. "Yes, I think this will be good."

He follows behind Quillian and the others as he has no skill at tracking.

Updated Mini-stats:
[sblock]
Garadh
Initiative: +2
HP : 35, currently 35
AC: 21 (touch 13, flat-footed 18)
CMB +7, CMD 19
Fort +7, Ref +3, Will +0
With +1 longsword: Normal attack +8 melee, 1d8+5 damage. Power Attack +7 melee, 1d8+7 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 2, 2014)

Not far away, nestled in a hollow, is the hobgoblin camp.  There are no other hobgoblins or ogres in the camp and a quick check reveals four flea-ridden bedrolls and a large pile of poorly-cured, reeking hides that was likely the ogre's pallet indicating that you dealt with all the members of this band.  Gnawed bones, some large enough to be a horse or donkey, are scattered about the camp and contribute to the overall stench of rot that hangs about the site.  About twenty yards from the camp is the decomposing body of a tinker, obviously one of their recent victims.  The tinker's goods are scattered between his body and the hobgoblin camp though all of it has been damaged or destroyed.

A scan of the area reveals a faint magical aura of conjuration not far from the tinker's body that turns out to be a wand of healing.

        *GM:*  Wand of Cure Light Wounds, 50 charges, and 250 gp scattered about.  Nothing else of value.     





. . . . Brother Goswald . . . .


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 3, 2014)

Pirvinia had scanned the area for magic and picked up the wand from under some vegetation by seeing the magical aura. She kept focusing and was soon able to discern the properties and triggering mechanism.

She handed the wand to Quillian, saying, "I think you are best to have this. It functions just like the one I have, but it is fully charged. We can use this before using our own."

The sorceress was practical first, but once the wand was found she was a bit sad that the poor victim of an owner was just lying there decomposing. "Shall we give him a burial?"

Spellcraft to ID Wand (1d20+8=18)

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +5 (7 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 26 *Current:* *26**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* None*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 4/7, 2nd Level: 2/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +12 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 13 *Current:* 13 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Mar 3, 2014)

"Yes we should bury the poor soul. Hopefully he came to a quick end."
A bit somber Tsaaruck looks for anything that will aid in digging and begins to dig the grave for the tinker. The brute seems a bit sad as if he is thinking about the horrible things that might have happened in this camp as indeed he is remember his childhood and all that he witnessed.

[sblock=ministats]
Tsaaruck 
 Initiative +1
 AC: 20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
 HP: 41 current: 35
 CMB: +7 / CMD: 19 Fort: +6 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
 Rage: 10/10

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 3, 2014)

"That would appropriate, yes. I can provide a brief prayer or two for the occasion." While more somber than usual at the sight of the dead man, Quillian manages to remain largely upbeat as he gives a few brief words to the departed soul.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 4, 2014)

Once the unfortunate tinker is laid to rest Brother Goswald looks over at their captive.

"What are you going to do with that hobgoblin?"





. . . . Brother Goswald . . . .


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 4, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia shrugged at the question, the camp was already found and they now had a prisoner that was probably useless unless there were more bandits around in other camps. A notion she was finding unlikely.

"Letting him go hardly seams like a good idea. Are you suggesting we string him up from a tree?"

She was not one of those law and order types. But she was not a complete anarchist either. The sorceress was not going to raise an objection if they simply executed the bandit.

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +5 (7 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 26 *Current:* *26**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* None*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 4/7, 2nd Level: 2/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +12 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 13 *Current:* 13 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 4, 2014)

"Eh, strip him down, make sure he's going to be out cold for a good long time, tie him to a tree, leave a rusty dagger nearby that he may or may not manage to find, and let him live or die on his own terms. While I'm no fan of banditry, we can't exactly kill him outright at this point either without stooping to his level."


----------



## BigB (Mar 4, 2014)

Tsaaruck looks back at the hobgoblin and snorts in disgust. "We would do the world a favor if we bury him here and be rid of him. Though that is not my way. Tie him to a tree and let the gods decide his fate. No knife, he does not deserve that kindness. The gods will either provide his care or his destruction."
With the tinker laid to rest he walks to his horse and prepares to leave not caring of the fate of the hobgoblin.

[sblock=ministats]
Tsaaruck 
 Initiative +1
 AC: 20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
 HP: 41 current: 35
 CMB: +7 / CMD: 19 Fort: +6 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
 Rage: 10/10

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Mar 5, 2014)

Samad nodded, "I must agree with Tsaaruck. He was a loathsome and vile creature in life, and there's no telling how many lives he preyed upon, especially those who could've been as helpless as he is now. Even unarmed and lost in these woods, he could still be a potential threat to future travelers, either like us, or like him," he gestured to the fresh grave before continuing, "Tying him to a tree and leaving him to himself would simply be a slow and arduous death, to which execution would be merciful in contrast. Or we could bring him with us, and turn him in when we arrive, though we'd have to devote energy and resources to keeping him alive, and more than I am willing. I say whatever we do, we do it here."


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 5, 2014)

Goswald nods in agreement with Samad but answers the question that Pirvinia put forth and Quillian and Tsaaruk's comments.

"I'd not waste the rope on him but give him a knife across the throat.  It's more mercy than they gave that tinker.  It's a rough justice but out here in the wild it's a rougher life than in the city with guardsmen to protect the weak and jails to lock away the unrepentant.  Even there murder and brigandry warrants execution."





. . . . Brother Goswald . . . .


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Mar 5, 2014)

*Garadh*

Garadh nods to Samad. "Leaving him to die slowly without a means of escape is crueler than I'm comfortable with."  He thinks for a moment. "And dragging him with us... seems like the same thing, just drawing it out, unless you think there's any chance some city's authorities would do anything but kill him.

I'm no executioner, though - killing a helpless captive -- even a hobgoblin -- goes against my grain. If you cut his bonds, though, I'd be willing to..." He finishes the sentence by drawing his sword.

 Mini-stats:
[sblock]
Garadh
Initiative: +2
HP : 35, currently 35
AC: 21 (touch 13, flat-footed 18)
CMB +7, CMD 19
Fort +7, Ref +3, Will +0
With +1 longsword: Normal attack +8 melee, 1d8+5 damage. Power Attack +7 melee, 1d8+7 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 5, 2014)

"Fair enough. Let's get this done and move on before the carrion feeders find his dead companions." Quillian will quickly stow the rope binding the unconscious hobgoblin into his pack and mount Sam, ready to leave as soon as possible.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 5, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia listened to the warriors talk about giving the vile hobgoblin a chance at life. The prisoner had not fought with honor, but tried to kill them in ambush. The ogre would have probably eaten them.

Seeing as no one desired interrogating the unconscious monster, she made up her mind. 

Her expression was grim, but she was not squeamish. She drew her dagger and her voice was cold, “Evil is evil and this one would only do it again. I agree with Brother Goswald, the least cruel punishment is to simply kill him while he remains unconscious.”

Pirvinia would have stabbed the hobgoblin in the eye, but it appeared that Garadh was going to take care of it. She thought it fitting that he used the sword they just took from the bandits. She put her dagger away.

She went to her horse and mounted the black roan. “Let us be on our way.”

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +5 (7 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 26 *Current:* *26**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* None*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 4/7, 2nd Level: 2/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +12 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 13 *Current:* 13 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 6, 2014)

With the hobgoblin dealt with the party can travel on.  Tsaaruk and his mount are well enough to continue though the group only manages to make a few miles before needing to camp for the night.  The next day Brother Goswald stops to consult his map frequently and that evening at camp he broaches the subject of their location.

"We have come up into the mountains higher than I intended.  By my estimations we aren't far from the ruin and could reach it tomorrow.  This does mean we won't pass through King Danyll's lands beforehand."  He shrugs.  "And since we don't really know what is there it might be best to keep our fire concealed tonight."





. . . . Brother Goswald . . . .


----------



## BigB (Mar 6, 2014)

"Yes we should keep the fire low and keep watch through the night. It would not due to have a brigand group find us asleep." Tsaaruck tends to his horse before settling himself in for the night.

[sblock=ministats]
Tsaaruck 
 Initiative +1
 AC: 20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
 HP: 41 current: 35
 CMB: +7 / CMD: 19 Fort: +6 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
 Rage: 10/10

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 7, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia looked at Tsaaruk and said, "I can stand watch most of the night. I only need to sleep two hours with this handy ring. Though, without any illumination I will not be able to see much."

She turned to Brother Goswald and asked, "Is there any reason we need to pay our respects to King Danyll? If not, we could go straight to the site on the morrow."

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +5 (7 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 26 *Current:* *26**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* None*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 4/7, 2nd Level: 2/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +12 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 13 *Current:* 13 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 7, 2014)

Brother Goswald shakes his head at the question directed to him by Pirvinia.

"Oh, no, not at all.  I had expected to stop there for the night on the way and inform King Danyll of our intent, since it is so close to his lands, but with taking ship and, ah, an unintentional deviation in travel going there would be out of the way at this point."





. . . . Brother Goswald . . . .


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 8, 2014)

"A small fire would be a wise idea. Those with the vision should take the midnight watch. I would prefer the morning watch personally."


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Mar 9, 2014)

*Garadh*


Garadh settles down by the camp fire. "I am ready to take a watch if needed."




Mini-stats:
[sblock]
Garadh
Initiative: +2
HP : 35, currently 35
AC: 21 (touch 13, flat-footed 18)
CMB +7, CMD 19
Fort +7, Ref +3, Will +0
With +1 longsword: Normal attack +8 melee, 1d8+5 damage. Power Attack +7 melee, 1d8+7 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 9, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia replied to Brother Goswald, "Okay, then let us just continue onward to our goal. We should not delay any more than necessary and the reason we came this way in the first place was to save time."

She saw to her horse and helped do her part to set up camp. They had been doing this for a number of days now and it was routine.

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +5 (7 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 26 *Current:* *26**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* None*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 4/7, 2nd Level: 2/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +12 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 13 *Current:* 13 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock] 







*OOC:*


This is not the first night camping out. Do we actually need to establish a watch rotation? I assume it would be the same one we have been using.


----------



## BigB (Mar 9, 2014)

"I will take watch at the darkest hours as my vision remains strong." Tsaaruck goes through the night routine of caring for his horse and himself.









*OOC:*


Not sure if it is necessary but after the encounter I felt it would be in Tsaaruck's nature to give a warning and ensure vigilance. Certainly won't hurt.







[sblock=ministats]

 Tsaaruck 
 Initiative +1
 AC: 20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
 HP: 41 current: 35
 CMB: +7 / CMD: 19 Fort: +6 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
 Rage: 10/10

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 11, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry for the delay.  I've been sick with some pretty bad headaches.  I'll try to get something posted in the next day or so.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 11, 2014)

*OOC:*


Take care, GE.


----------



## BigB (Mar 11, 2014)

*OOC:*


no worries. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 13, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Again, I apologize for the long delay.  A couple of days off work and I was ready to post again but then my home internet access had gone out.  Until I figure it out I'm limited to posting from work so I may be a bit sporadic over the next few days.[/sblock]

Brother Goswald is up early the next morning, long before the sun even.  Already chill, it turned even colder during the night and thick, fat flakes of snow slowly spiral to the ground from a grey sky that blurs the border between sky and mountain.  Goswald has built up the fire, probably beyond 'concealment' levels agreed upon the previous night, and put a kettle on to heat.  Added spices and raisons make the warming wine smell particularly enticing to those just waking.

"A bit of mulled wine to warm you up," he says pouring a bit into a heavy clay cup and handing it over.

Once everyone is up and broken their fast Brother Goswald makes his prediction for the day.  "We should get there today and I hope long before dark."  Goswald leads off along the ridge scanning lower down the mountain intently.  It is maybe an hour or two past midday, though it is hard to tell with the thick, grey skies still dropping snow, when Goswald stops at a break in the trees and points down a steep slope to a hive-shaped lump on the side of the hill a mile or so off.

Excitement clouds his voice, "Just down here!  Look, you can see the ruined outbuildings..."  He is correct.  Surrounding the hive-shaped lump are the ruined walls of a monastic grounds capped with a thin layer of snow.






. . . . Brother Goswald . . . .


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 14, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia shivered; even wearing her cold weather clothing she could not help it.  She reined in her horse and the black roan’s breath puffed out of its nostrils, visible in the crisp mountain air.

“Yes, it is certainly there.”

“Is there a trail down?”

“With the snow on the ground, it should be easy to tell if anyone has left their tracks in the area. Shall we look for them as we get closer?” She asked Quillian as he proved to be proficient in finding the hobgoblin camp previously.

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +5 (7 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 26 *Current:* *26**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* None*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/7, 2nd Level: 4/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +12 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 13 *Current:* 13 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Mar 14, 2014)

"Yes there it is and with it this creature that chased you. Let us see who runs this time." Tsaaruck scans the surroundings and listens intently for a moment before giving up due to the sounds of their own horses trudging along.

[sblock=ministats]
Tsaaruck 
 Initiative +1
 AC: 20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
 HP: 41 current: 35
 CMB: +7 / CMD: 19 Fort: +6 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
 Rage: 10/10

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 16, 2014)

Brother Goswald examines the ground between their horses and the ruins farther down slope.  He glances over the group who have proven to be adept at all sorts of skills before he points out a potential path.

"I think we could make it down that slope there.  It levels out a little just before coming to the edge of the ruins."  He studies the scene a bit longer before speaking again.  "I don't see any tracks in the snow, or movement.  Do any of you?"

[sblock=Perception DC 15]Not only do you not see tracks or movement in the ruin, the snow covering, grey skies, and falling snow mask the size of the ruin.  It is much larger than you were led to believe and considering its placement on the mountain could go deep into the mountain.[/sblock]





. . . . Brother Goswald . . . .


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Mar 16, 2014)

*Garadh*

Garadh peers at the snow on the slope intently. "No, I don't see any tracks either. Ruin looks awfully big though... quite large for a monastery don't you think?"

Rolls:
Perception = 1d20+6 = 17


Mini-stats:
[sblock]
Garadh
Initiative: +2
HP : 35, currently 35
AC: 21 (touch 13, flat-footed 18)
CMB +7, CMD 19
Fort +7, Ref +3, Will +0
With +1 longsword: Normal attack +8 melee, 1d8+5 damage. Power Attack +7 melee, 1d8+7 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 16, 2014)

"Nothing that I can see, but than, I'm not much of an expert on mountains and these creatures could potentially fly or glide most probably so 
tracks, or lack there of, don't mean much."

Perception (1d20+7=12)

[sblock=ministats]AC: 19 (Touch 13, Flatfooted 17)
HP: 20/20 Initiative: +2
Perception : +7 Sense Motive: +2
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +6
 *+2 vs fear, charm, compulsion
Current Weapon in Hand:
Current Conditions in Place:

Lightning Arc 5/5

Magic:
CL 3; +9 Concentration (+13 Casting Defensively); SR +3
Spontaneous Domain Casting
1st level Sapphire of Power - unused

Cantrips - Create Water, Guidance, Light, Stabilize
1st - Obscuring Mist; Cure Light Wounds, Flare Burst, Produce Flame
2nd - Wind Wall; Spider Climb, Summon Nature's Ally II[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Mar 16, 2014)

Tsaaruck views the scene with an eye that is accustomed to the wild lands and realizes this structure seems to be quite large."No tracks but as Garadh says this seems awfully large for a monastery in the wilds."



[sblock]
perception check 1D20+7 = [12]+7 = 19
[/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]
Tsaaruck 
 Initiative +1
 AC: 20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
 HP: 41 current: 35
 CMB: +7 / CMD: 19 Fort: +6 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
 Rage: 10/10

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Mar 17, 2014)

Samad shivered. This was not the climate he was used to, and he was certainly not dressed for it. He shook his head, "We should try to hurry along, and get out of this wind and snow."
[sblock=OOC]Perception (1d20+9=15)[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +5 CMD: 18
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +5
Perception: +9, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow (+6, 1d8+1, 20/x3) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4
Spells Remaining (2nd): 2/2


Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 17, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia sent her thrush aloft to fly around and look as well.

She shivered again and hugged herself.  She nodded, “Yes, we should go and investigate.”

“As long as we are vigilant, we should be able to see any tracks in the snow as we go. Of course if something flies, then we can deal with it when we see it.”

Perception Pirvin & Mazi (1d20+5=23,  1d20+12=32)
[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +5 (7 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 26 *Current:* *26**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* None*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/7, 2nd Level: 4/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +12 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 13 *Current:* 13 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 18, 2014)

Like most of the others Pirvinia realizes this monastery was at one time a significant structure.  The main building, presumably the only building that is still standing, is large, on the scale of a cathedral in a city.  This was apparently a sizeable settlement of Lalanites until its destruction.  The snow in the yard is clear of tracks but underneath the ground is torn up and looks as if it were recently traveled over.

Mazie, following Pirvinia's instruction, flits further down towards the ruin.  The bird hears movement just inside the doorway of the building (the doors are long ago battered down) but it is dim inside and little can be seen without entering the building.

The wind picks up along a tumbled-down wall, strikes the corner and creates a momentary, snowy whirlwind before dying down.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 18, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Upon her return, the thrush told Pirvinia what she had heard and not seen.  The sorceress spoke up for her companions, “Mazi has noticed something moving just inside the doorway of the building. It would appear that it is inhabited now. But perhaps it is only someone or something sheltering from the snow.”

“Mayhap we should approach from a direction we will not be seen and we can lure them out. I can cast an illusion to help with such a ruse.”

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +5 (7 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 26 *Current:* *26**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* None*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/7, 2nd Level: 4/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +12 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 13 *Current:* 13 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Mar 20, 2014)

Tsaaruck keeps looking about for sign of any others. "Privinia is right. Until we know what we face we should proceed with caution taking an approach out of sightline to whatever is within."  Tsaaruck moves in the direction Privinia pointed out making his way toward the keep readying his shield and hammer.

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
 Initiative +1
 AC: 20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
 HP: 41 current: 35
 CMB: +7 / CMD: 19 Fort: +6 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
 Rage: 10/10

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 21, 2014)

The slope downward that looks easiest for the horses would leave the group in easy view of the open doors of the structure.  Continuing along the ridge looking for another potential path down reveals another way out of sight of the front doors but it is steep and littered with snow-covered rocks.  It would be difficult if not outright dangerous for the horses to traverse.





. . . . Brother Goswald . . . .


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 21, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Seeing the alternate route being treacherous, Pirvinia suggested, “Mayhap we should leave the horses up here with Brother Goswald until we can determine what lies down there. Then we can proceed unseen on foot to deal with it.”

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +5 (7 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 26 *Current:* *26**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* None*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/7, 2nd Level: 4/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +12 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 13 *Current:* 13 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Mar 21, 2014)

Upon seeing the rocks Tsaaruck must again agree with Privinia, leaving the horses behind with Brother Goswald seems the better choice. He dismounts and ties the horse to a tree branch and proceeds down the rocky trail hammer and shield ready. "Yes I agree we should leave the horses and move down the hidden path."
[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
 Initiative +1
 AC: 20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
 HP: 41 current: 35
 CMB: +7 / CMD: 19 Fort: +6 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
 Rage: 10/10

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Mar 22, 2014)

*Garadh*

"I agree." 

Garadh also ties his horse to a tree and follows Tsaaruck, his own weapon at the ready.

Mini-stats:
[sblock]
Garadh
Initiative: +2
HP : 35, currently 35
AC: 21 (touch 13, flat-footed 18)
CMB +7, CMD 19
Fort +7, Ref +3, Will +0
With +1 longsword: Normal attack +8 melee, 1d8+5 damage. Power Attack +7 melee, 1d8+7 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 22, 2014)

"Sam, stay here." Quillian follows the others down the rocky trail.

[sblock=ministats]AC: 19 (Touch 13, Flatfooted 17)
HP: 20/20 Initiative: +2
Perception : +7 Sense Motive: +2
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +6
 *+2 vs fear, charm, compulsion
Current Weapon in Hand:
Current Conditions in Place:

Lightning Arc 5/5

Magic:
CL 3; +9 Concentration (+13 Casting Defensively); SR +3
Spontaneous Domain Casting
1st level Sapphire of Power - unused

Cantrips - Create Water, Guidance, Light, Stabilize
1st - Obscuring Mist; Cure Light Wounds, Flare Burst, Produce Flame
2nd - Wind Wall; Spider Climb, Summon Nature's Ally II[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Mar 23, 2014)

Samad strung his bow and dismounted, before following the others. He crept along the narrow path, his stomach churning; If there was one thing he truly hated, it was heights. Keeping his eyes away from the imminent ledge, the nomad whispered, "If need be, I can scout ahead."
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +5 CMD: 18
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +5
Perception: +9, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow (+6, 1d8+1, 20/x3) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4
Spells Remaining (2nd): 2/2


Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 23, 2014)

Brother Goswald takes the reins from each person, secures the horses, and watches with Sam as the group descends the rocky slope to the level ground along the side of the monastery.  Tsaaruk and Garadh have just reached the bottom of the slope and Quillian is just a step behind when the wind gusts and skirls along the side of the building raising up another flurry of snow.  In the moment of obfuscation caused by the snow pale figures stiffly clamber to their feet.  The figures are gaunt humans clad in tattered and frozen rags.  Their skin is pale and ice has formed on the skin.  The hands end in claws with icy blue nails and the eyes are frozen solid and darkly unseeing.  Despite this the creatures turn their heads stiffly towards the descending adventurers and begin sliding forward.

        *GM:*  Combat: Round One
Everyone is up.     
*Combat Map*
[sblock=Combat Information]
Note: Difficult terrain on the stepped slope (from Quillian to Samad);
Shaded area is steep slope that requires DC 15 climb to traverse.

Initiative
Adventurers
Opponents

Party Stats
Garadh:  35/35 hp remaining
Pirvinia:  26/26 hp remaining
Quillion:  20/20 hp remaining
Tsaaruk:  41/41 hp remaining
Samad:  30/30 hp remaining

Enemy Stats
Enemy 1: (AC 17, 15 FF, 12 T) 26/26 hp remaining
Enemy 2: (AC 17, 15 FF, 12 T) 26/26 hp remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Mar 23, 2014)

With a frown Tsaaruck sets his jaw and gives warning to the others."I am afraid our stealthy approach has ended as these creatures will not let us pass quietly." Without waiting he charges forward hammer leading but his swing glances off the creature doing no harm. Tougher than they look he attempts to get his shield in place before the strike that is certainly to come.

updated map

[sblock]
charge to H8
attack 1D20+10 = [4]+10 = 14
 miserable roll
[/sblock]

[sblock= mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
 Initiative +1
 AC: 18 (20-2 after charge)    20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
 HP: 41 current: 41
 CMB: +7 / CMD: 19 Fort: +6 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
 Rage: 10/10

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 24, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia moved down the slope and drew her crossbow, a bolt already loaded.

She pulled the trigger and the bolt zipped past harmlessly.

“Well, that was the first time I ever used that. Not a really good shot was it,” she said wryly.

*Updated Map*
[sblock=Crunch]Moved & Updated the Map, drawing Crossbow
Crossbow at HoarSpirit2 (1d20+4=9,  1d8=8)[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +5 (7 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 26 *Current:* *26**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* None*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/7, 2nd Level: 4/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +12 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 13 *Current:* 13 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 25, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]
 [MENTION=6667193]sunshadow21[/MENTION];   [MENTION=6704325]Commander_Fallout[/MENTION];   [MENTION=11368]Khisanth the Ancient[/MENTION]
Waiting on you all for this round of combat.[/sblock]


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Mar 25, 2014)

*Garadh*
Garadh rushes toward Tsaaruck and the two enemies.

Actions: double move

Combat Map

Mini-stats:
[sblock]
Garadh
Initiative: +2
HP : 35, currently 35
AC: 21 (touch 13, flat-footed 18)
CMB +7, CMD 19
Fort +7, Ref +3, Will +0
With +1 longsword: Normal attack +8 melee, 1d8+5 damage. Power Attack +7 melee, 1d8+7 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Mar 25, 2014)

It was never easy, the elf had come to realize. But he did not panic, he was in full control as he slipped back into his trance. His foe was positioned behind a rock, so he spun and stepped to a better vantage point... closer to the edge. He loosed an arrow, that looked to fly true, but he had not counted upon these wild mountain drafts, which caught the arrow full force and sent it careening uselessly off the side.
[sblock=OOC]How big is that boulder between him and the wight? Would it still grant concealment, even though he has a higher ground? Anyway, He takes a 5 foot step backwards (S15) and uses his move action to enter a battle dance, and attacks the wight in back (F5).
Attack (1d20+7=8)
Well... that sucks[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +6* CMD: 19*
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +5
Perception: +9, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow (+7*, 1d8+1*, 20/x3) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance, Inspire Courage (+1)*
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4
Spells Remaining (2nd): 2/2


Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
Battle Dance (1/13)[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 25, 2014)

Quillian moves forward cautiously, sticking close to the rock wall, examining the gaunt figures as he calls upon the breezes to aid him, causing a few of the swirls to wrap around him gently as he moves.

[sblock=actions]Knowledge roll (1d20=10) +8 (nature)
Single Move
Cast Guidance[/sblock]

Updated Map

[sblock=ministats]AC: 19 (Touch 13, Flatfooted 17)
HP: 20/20 Initiative: +2
Perception : +7 Sense Motive: +2
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +6
 *+2 vs fear, charm, compulsion
Current Weapon in Hand:
Current Conditions in Place: Guidance

Lightning Arc 5/5

Magic:
CL 3; +9 Concentration (+13 Casting Defensively); SR +3
Spontaneous Domain Casting
1st level Sapphire of Power - unused

Cantrips - Create Water, Guidance, Light, Stabilize
1st - Obscuring Mist; Cure Light Wounds, Flare Burst, Produce Flame
2nd - Wind Wall; Spider Climb, Summon Nature's Ally II[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 26, 2014)

Samad's vantage point gives him a good view over what he first took for boulders but then realized were either broken columns or shattered buttresses to the main building.  His elevation should give him a clear shot over the broken stonework.

Examining the figures Quillian realizes that they are the living dead and a knowledge of religion might give him more information about these creatures.  In fact, anyone who gets a good look at them realizes that they are undead creatures.

The creature nearest the building moves alongside it kicking up a dusting of snow.  She swipes a claw at Garadh and even though she misses the sudden cold from her nearness gives him a temporary chill.  The other, in better position, swipes twice at Tsaaruk: the first claw scrapes along his armor giving him nothing but a chill.  The second rips through a weak spot in his armor and cuts into the barbarian, freezing his flesh with bitter cold...

[sblock=Knowledge Religion DC 13]These frozen undead are hoar spirits, creatures who froze to death and came back to haunt either their place of death or a place important to them in their previous life.  Their sharp claws are particularly dangerous as they are cold enough to damage and even temporarily paralyze an opponent from the cold.  As cold creatures, the hoar spirit is susceptible to fire.[/sblock]
        *GM:*  Combat: Round Two
Everyone is up.
Tsaaruk: DC 14 Fort save (see below).     
*Combat Map*
[sblock=Combat Information]
Note: Difficult terrain on the stepped slope (from Quillian to Samad);
Shaded area is steep slope that requires DC 15 climb to traverse.

Initiative
Adventurers
Opponents

Party Stats
Garadh:  35/35 hp remaining
Pirvinia:  26/26 hp remaining
Quillion:  20/20 hp remaining
Tsaaruk:  32/41 hp remaining (7 dmg from claw, 2 from cold; DC 14 Fort save or paralyzed by cold for 4 rounds + 1 Dex damage)
Samad:  30/30 hp remaining

Enemy Stats
Enemy 1: (AC 17, 15 FF, 12 T) 26/26 hp remaining
Enemy 2: (AC 17, 15 FF, 12 T) 26/26 hp remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 26, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia discarded her practically worthless crossbow. She was sorceress dammit, not a bowman!

“There are only two of them, let me know if we need some more potent firepower,” she commented as she pulled out her acid flask to focus her cantrip.

She hurled the small glob of acid and it splashed on the creature facing off against Garadh.

*Updated Map*
[sblock=Crunch]5ft stepped, drawing acid flask & Updated the Map, dropped crossbow
Acid Splash on Hoarspirit 1 (1d20+5=16,  1d3+2=3)[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +5 (7 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 26 *Current:* *26**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* None*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/7, 2nd Level: 4/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +12 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 13 *Current:* 13 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 26, 2014)

"It would appear that not all the former inhabitants have moved on to the next realm. It's time someone finally gave them a final peace." Quillian speaks a few strange words and a ball of flame engulfs his hand. 

[sblock=actions]Knowledge (religion) (1d20+3=10)
Cast Produce Flame[/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]AC: 19 (Touch 13, Flatfooted 17)
HP: 20/20 Initiative: +2
Perception : +7 Sense Motive: +2
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +6
 *+2 vs fear, charm, compulsion
Current Weapon in Hand: Produce Flame
Current Conditions in Place: Guidance

Lightning Arc 5/5

Magic:
CL 3; +9 Concentration (+13 Casting Defensively); SR +3
Spontaneous Domain Casting
1st level Sapphire of Power - unused

Cantrips - Create Water, Guidance, Light, Stabilize
1st - Obscuring Mist; Cure Light Wounds, Flare Burst, Produce Flame
2nd - Wind Wall; Spider Climb, Summon Nature's Ally II[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Mar 26, 2014)

The icy claw tears at Tsaarucks skin sending a chill through his body. He shudders a moment afraid he would be frozen in place from the unnatural cold but he soon finds his resolve and retaliates with a solid blow of his own and sneer in the face of the dead.



[sblock]
fort save 1D20+6 = [12]+6 = 18
attack 1D20+8 = [20]+8 = 28 and damage 1D8+4 = [7]+4 = 11
does not confirm crit 1D20+8 = [2]+8 = 10
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  41 current: 32
CMB: +7 / CMD: 19 Fort: +6 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 10/10

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Mar 27, 2014)

*Garadh*
Garadh steps forward to face one of the undead and swings his longsword, but the blow whistles past.

Actions: 5-foot step, attack

Rolls: Attack = 1d20+8 = 13 (miss)

Combat Map

Mini-stats:
[sblock]
Garadh
Initiative: +2
HP : 35, currently 35
AC: 21 (touch 13, flat-footed 18)
CMB +7, CMD 19
Fort +7, Ref +3, Will +0
With +1 longsword: Normal attack +8 melee, 1d8+5 damage. Power Attack +7 melee, 1d8+7 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Mar 27, 2014)

Samad muttered a quick prayer, again invoking the power of his god to give him strength. Almost instantly, he felt his fears wash away from him, and he drew back his bow for a mighty shot.
[sblock=OOC]Casts Heroism (40 minutes). No other action.[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +6* CMD: 19*
Fort: +4^ Reflex: +9^ Will: +7^
Perception: +11^, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow (+9^*, 1d8+1*, 20/x3) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance, Inspire Courage (+1)*, Heroism^
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4
Spells Remaining (2nd): 1/2

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
Battle Dance (1/13)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 28, 2014)

The frozen dead strike back: the first slashes claws at Garadh and they scrape across his armor inciting a fit of shivering in the warrior but doing no damage or causing any lasting effect.  The second swipes at Tsaaruk but neither claw connects.

        *GM:*  Combat: Round Three
Everyone is up.     
*Combat Map*
[sblock=Combat Information]
Note: Difficult terrain on the stepped slope;
Shaded area is steep slope that requires DC 15 climb to traverse.

Initiative
Adventurers
Opponents

Party Stats
Garadh:  35/35 hp remaining
Pirvinia:  26/26 hp remaining
Quillion:  20/20 hp remaining
Tsaaruk:  32/41 hp remaining
Samad:  30/30 hp remaining

Enemy Stats
Enemy 1: (AC 17, 15 FF, 12 T) 23/26 hp remaining  Atks: claws (1d20+7=20, 1d20+7=18)
Enemy 2: (AC 17, 15 FF, 12 T) 15/26 hp remaining  Atks: claws (1d20+7=9, 1d20+7=10)
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 28, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia moved closer to have a clear view of the other creature facing Tsaaruck since Garadh stepped in front of her to get in the way of the wounded one she just hit. 

With Samad hanging back and neither melee warrior talking, she replied to Quillian, “These creatures are undead?” 

Despite coming from a family that hunted such creatures, she never really studied them herself.

She hurled another small glob of acid and it splashed on the creature facing off against Tsaaruck. It was not much, but it was eating away and the frozen looking spirit's flesh.

*Updated Map*
[sblock=Crunch]Moved & Updated the Map
Acid Splash at Hoar Spirit 2 (1d20+5=12,  1d3+2=3)[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +5 (7 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 26 *Current:* *26**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* None*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/7, 2nd Level: 4/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +12 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 13 *Current:* 13 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Mar 28, 2014)

The creature swipes at Tsaaruk its frozen fingers screeching across his armor. He turns his body to get a better angle and manages to land a blow with his warhammer. Facing the creature once again he readies himself to avoid the frozen claws.





[sblock]
attack 1D20+8 = [15]+8 = 23 and damage 1D8+4 = [1]+4 = 5
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
 Initiative +1
 AC: 20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
 HP: 41 current: 32
 CMB: +7 / CMD: 19 Fort: +6 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
 Rage: 10/10

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Mar 29, 2014)

*Garadh*
Garadh swings at the frozen undead again; this time the blow lands squarely, slicing through ice and dead flesh.

Actions: attack

Rolls: Attack = 1d20+8 = 27 (hit)
Critical Threat = 1d20+8 = 16 (failed to confirm)
Damage = 1d8+5 = 13 

OOC:no change to combat map

Mini-stats:
[sblock]
Garadh
Initiative: +2
HP : 35, currently 35
AC: 21 (touch 13, flat-footed 18)
CMB +7, CMD 19
Fort +7, Ref +3, Will +0
With +1 longsword: Normal attack +8 melee, 1d8+5 damage. Power Attack +7 melee, 1d8+7 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 29, 2014)

[sblock=OOC Stuff]You two front line warriors might want to consider using some 5ft steps to let the rest of us have better lines of fire to avoid our opponents getting cover bonus to AC from your characters being in the way.

GE, I am going to be AFK for 4-5 days. Privin will keep doing the same thing if you need to NPC her.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 29, 2014)

"This seems like a good time to warm up our tactics," the halfling quips as he maneuvers a bit before launching a ball of flame at the nearest creature. Sadly the shot goes wide as Quillian retorts to the uncooperative missile before it fades away, "Oh come on now, the joke may not have been the best, but it wasn't that bad."

[sblock=actions]Move
Produce Flame touch attack = 9 (using guidance, after the -4 for melee), damage = 9[/sblock]

Updated Map

[sblock=ministats]AC: 19 (Touch 13, Flatfooted 17)
HP: 20/20 Initiative: +2
Perception : +7 Sense Motive: +2
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +6
 *+2 vs fear, charm, compulsion
Current Weapon in Hand: Produce Flame (+5, 1d6+3) 2/3
Current Conditions in Place: 

Lightning Arc (+5, 1d8+1) 5/5

Magic:
CL 3; +9 Concentration (+13 Casting Defensively); SR +3
Spontaneous Domain Casting
1st level Pearl of Power - unused

Cantrips - Create Water, Guidance, Light, Stabilize
1st - Obscuring Mist; Cure Light Wounds, Flare Burst, Produce Flame (cast)
2nd - Wind Wall; Spider Climb, Summon Nature's Ally II[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Mar 29, 2014)

Samad loosed another arrow, only to have it caught by another gust of wind. This clearly wasn't working. He turned and leapt down the sloped path, before slinging his bow across his back and dashing towards the others.

Updated Map

[sblock=OOC]Attack (1d20+5=6)
He attempts to jump to S11, which is a DC 30 without a running start
Perform (Dance) to jump (1d20+14=32) and he takes his move[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +6* CMD: 19*
Fort: +4^ Reflex: +9^ Will: +7^
Perception: +11^, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow (+9^*, 1d8+1*, 20/x3) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance, Inspire Courage (+1)*, Heroism^
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4
Spells Remaining (2nd): 1/2

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
Battle Dance (2/13)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 30, 2014)

Again the two frozen dead strike at Tsaaruk and Garadh and again the armor of the two warriors proves to be beyond the undead's ability to penetrate.

        *GM:*  Combat: Round Four
Everyone is up.     
*Combat Map*
[sblock=Combat Information]
Note: Difficult terrain on the stepped slope;
Shaded area is steep slope that requires DC 15 climb to traverse.

Initiative
Adventurers
Opponents

Party Stats
Garadh:  35/35 hp remaining
Pirvinia:  26/26 hp remaining
Quillion:  20/20 hp remaining
Tsaaruk:  32/41 hp remaining
Samad:  30/30 hp remaining

Enemy Stats
Enemy 1: (AC 17, 15 FF, 12 T) 10/26 hp remaining  Atks: HS1 (1d20+7=14, 1d20+7=9)
Enemy 2: (AC 17, 15 FF, 12 T) 7/26 hp remaining  Atks: HS2 (1d20+7=18, 1d20+7=18)
[/sblock]


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Mar 30, 2014)

*Garadh*
Garadh swings once more at the frozen monster in front of him, and this time the enchanted blade strikes a mortal blow to the walking dead thing.

Actions: attack

Rolls: Attack = 1d20+7 = 25 (hit)
Damage = 1d8+7 = 10

OOC: Undead are destroyed at 0 hp, so should I just remove it from the combat map?

Mini-stats:
[sblock]
Garadh
Initiative: +2
HP : 35, currently 35
AC: 21 (touch 13, flat-footed 18)
CMB +7, CMD 19
Fort +7, Ref +3, Will +0
With +1 longsword: Normal attack +8 melee, 1d8+5 damage. Power Attack +7 melee, 1d8+7 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Mar 31, 2014)

Tsaaruk takes a quick step to get around the reach of the dead and delivers a solid blow to break a few frozen bones. He looks over the frozen body a moment with a sneer of disgust and then looks toward the original goal. Did they make enough noise to alert whatever was within he wonders.



updated map

[sblock]
5ft step to G8
attack 1D20+8 = [19]+8 = 27 and damage 1D8+4 = [8]+4 = 12
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]

 Tsaaruck 
 Initiative +1
 AC: 20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
 HP: 41 current: 32
 CMB: +7 / CMD: 19 Fort: +6 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
 Rage: 10/10

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 31, 2014)

Quillian looks around as the second one falls, wary of additional creatures.

Perception (1d20+7=22)

[sblock=ministats]AC: 19 (Touch 13, Flatfooted 17)
HP: 20/20 Initiative: +2
Perception : +7 Sense Motive: +2
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +6
 *+2 vs fear, charm, compulsion
Current Weapon in Hand: Produce Flame (+5, 1d6+3) 2/3
Current Conditions in Place: 

Lightning Arc (+5, 1d8+1) 5/5

Magic:
CL 3; +9 Concentration (+13 Casting Defensively); SR +3
Spontaneous Domain Casting
1st level Pearl of Power - unused

Cantrips - Create Water, Guidance, Light, Stabilize
1st - Obscuring Mist; Cure Light Wounds, Flare Burst, Produce Flame (cast)
2nd - Wind Wall; Spider Climb, Summon Nature's Ally II[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 1, 2014)

*GM:*  Just a quick note (since it's late and I'm past time to go to bed and out of posting time): Quillian reached level 4 with the end of this encounter (31 March 2014 with 6,362 xp).  I'll try to get a post up for you all in the morning.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 1, 2014)

Garadh and Tsaaruk dispatch the undead and the two creatures slump stiffly into the snow once again.  The battle was very brief and for the moment all is quiet.  Waiting and listening for a while longer brings no sound of alarm nor that of rushing defenders.  It would seem that the battle was quick enough and quiet enough that no one inside was alerted.

The group currently is strung out along the side of the only building among the ruins that hasn't been knocked or fallen down.  Further up and around the corner to your right is the main entrance.


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Apr 2, 2014)

Samad stopped and resheathed his blade, which he had begun to draw as he ran. He recollected him self and calmed down, "Very good work, but we're far from done, I think. I shall take a look ahead, if you need a moment or two to rest."

He crept off, as silently as he could manage in the snow, which was considerably well. It was not unlike walking on sand, he found. Slowly, he made it to the entrance, before quickly peeking around.

[sblock=OOC]Ends Battle Dance
Stealth (1d20+11=26)
Perception (1d20+11=21)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 2, 2014)

Samad moves off with hardly a sound and disappears around the corner of the building while the others regroup after the quick battle with the frozen dead.

[sblock=Samad]Up against the elaborately carved door frame Samad peers into the depths of the cathedral-like building.  It is dim but his elven eyes are not hindered.  Just inside the door a horse is stabled and it stops a hoof on the stone floor causing the shoe to ring out.  This is likely the source of the sound that was heard earlier.  Then Samad notices that something fell from the horse when it stamped and he looks closer.  On the ground is a mass of wriggling maggots and the elf realizes that the horse is an undead beast.  It does not seem to have discovered Samad.

Looking farther into the building Samad sees that the far end of the building holds an altar and this place served as a place of worship.  The ceiling rises high and along either side the aisles have an additional level that looks over the main floor.  This balcony goes the length of the room and even covers the far end.  Abruptly he hears an echo of laughter though he sees no one.  Most likely it came from the open second floor at the far end.





Blue line shows extent of balcony area.
Orange square is altar.
Samad would be able to pinpoint stairs and doors though the details of the two side wings would be hidden to him.
Horse is stabled to the left of the door next to the staircase.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Apr 3, 2014)

[sblock=GlassEye]Would the horse be able to see me if I snuck up the left staircase? Also, how often do I have to roll for Stealth?[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 3, 2014)

[sblock=Commander_Fallout]The horse is facing the outer wall (rear end towards the center aisle) so Samad could easily sneak up the left stair without being seen by the horse.  Technically I think you have to roll stealth for each move action but it only matters if something has a chance to detect you so that seems like a bunch of unnecessary rolling to me.  If you give me a couple of stealth rolls then I'll just apply them when needed and let you know when I need more.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Apr 3, 2014)

Samad glanced back to his allies, making a shushing motion with his hand, before making some more gestures which seemed to imply him going in alone. He made good on his immediate promise, and vanished beyond the threshold.
[sblock=Sneaking]The elf looked disturbed at the disgusting beast. Such ghouls were foul perversions of life, as well as common tools of the Stranger. He reached for his sword, desiring almost nothing more at that instant than to put it out of its misery, but the thought soon passed. What if it was bait, or would cry out in distress? No, it would be put to rest before the day was through, but not by him now. He instead turned his attention to the stairs next to him, and slowly began to ascend.

About halfway up, he realized that it might be better for him to be prepared for what could lay ahead, so he drew his bow and continued the rest of the way.[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]Actually, I guess he _can_ just take 10s for now, since he does have a +11 to the roll anyway. [/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +5 CMD: 18
Fort: +4^ Reflex: +9^ Will: +7^
Perception: +11^, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow (+8^, 1d8, 20/x3) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance, Heroism^
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4
Spells Remaining (2nd): 1/2

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
Battle Dance (2/13)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 3, 2014)

[sblock=Samad]Samad makes it into the left stairwell without drawing the attention of the undead steed.  At the top of the stairs it is dimmer yet he still has a clear view of the length of the hall and a large portion of the lower floor except for that area directly under him.  At this elevation, some fifteen feet above the main level, Samad can clearly see where the wind has blown leaves and also a pattern of tracks where mud has dirtied the floors.  There are lots of tracks around the open doorway where the undead creature is stabled and a wide path of tracks that lead to the wing on the east side (right, from our view of the map) while a lighter path of tracks lead to the wing on the west below the walkway on the same side of the cathedral that Samad currently is.

Looking down the hall, Samad can see that the far end ends in an oaken double door that is slightly ajar.  The door isn't open enough for him to see anything beyond.  The hall opposite Samad is, as far as he can see, empty.  The view of the northern part of the cathedral, second level, is blocked by columns and a pair of carved, wooden screens.  The screen on the west side has been broken and hangs from its frame.  There is a flicker of light, as if from a fire, beyond the screen but he is unable to see anything but shadows.






[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 4, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia moved to collect her crossbow. Despite it being practically worthless in combat, she was not going to leave it behind. She slung it over her shoulder again after reloading it.

She kept the acid flask in hand.

The sorceress stayed back with the warriors and waited for Samad to return.

She whispered, “I guess there was nothing waiting just inside that we needed to lure out.” 

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +5 (7 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 26 *Current:* *26**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Acid Flask*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/7, 2nd Level: 4/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +12 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 13 *Current:* 13 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Apr 4, 2014)

[Sblock=Alone in the Dark]Light? He was not alone here, though, he never really suspected that he was. This simply confirmed it. He crept closer to it, though he paused Where the hall branched off, to make sure nothing was lurking there in the dark...
[sblock=OOC]Perception (1d20+11=26)[/sblock][/Sblock]


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Apr 5, 2014)

*Garadh*
Garadh takes a position next to Pirvinia, his hand on his sword, as he waits for Samad to return from scouting.

Mini-stats:
[sblock]
Garadh
Initiative: +2
HP : 35, currently 35
AC: 21 (touch 13, flat-footed 18)
CMB +7, CMD 19
Fort +7, Ref +3, Will +0
With +1 longsword: Normal attack +8 melee, 1d8+5 damage. Power Attack +7 melee, 1d8+7 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 5, 2014)

Though Samad has only been gone for a brief while it certainly feels longer.  A brief glance at the ridge above where Brother Goswald was left in charge of the horses shows that he has moved them away from the line of sight from below.  Goswald himself crouches by the bole of a tree and watches intently below.

[sblock=Samad]Paused by the door standing ajar Samad listens and hears voices rise and fall.  The sound comes from both the hall beyond the door and the open space to his right and it is a logical deduction that the voices are coming from the same location as the fire, behind the broken screen on the second level.  Listening further he counts at least three voices but the distortion caused by echoes makes that determination difficult and it may be that there are more, though probably not less.

Map[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Apr 6, 2014)

[sblock=Just a little further...]The nomad squeezed through the open door, dashing across the hallway and into a corner, making himself small and peeking through the screen.

[sblock=OOC]He'll take a 10 on his Perception for a 21[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 6, 2014)

Moments more pass as the group waits for Samad to return.  And then they hear a repetitive ring, much like the sound of iron-shod boots on bare stone, from within the cathedral.  Certainly it is not Samad and his stealthy, desert footwear.

[sblock=Samad]Samad peers through gap where the broken screen dangles in its frame.  From what he can see beyond, the room is totally trashed with broken furniture, stone blocks, and other debris scattered about.  As he watches he is rewarded by the sight of a figure passing close to the screen: the creature looks like a humanoid crow with oily black feathers, glittering eyes, and a sharp beak.  Instead of wings it has two muscular arms ending in sharp claws.  And it is massive.  Samad estimates the creature is nearly seven feet tall and with bulk to match its height.  And then it is past the window, moving deeper into the room where Samad cannot see as well.

At that moment Samad hears boots ring out on the stone floor of the cathedral below.  A quick peek over the rail and Samad sees a knight coming from the east wing into the main cathedral and turn towards the door...

Map[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Apr 6, 2014)

[sblock=Time to move...]This... was not good. No doubt he was finally coming out to investigate the noise. Unfortunately, there was no way that Samad could get a warning out to them in time... Or was there? He took out an arrow and drew it to his bow, launching it towards the open doorway. Hopefully the sight of that would be enough to stir his allies to action...
[sblock=OOC]Empty squares have an AC of 5, right? He shoots for a square outside the building, back to the party.
Attack (1d20+8=22)[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +5 CMD: 18
Fort: +4^ Reflex: +9^ Will: +7^
Perception: +11^, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow (+8^, 1d8, 20/x3) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance, Heroism^
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4
Spells Remaining (2nd): 1/2

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
Battle Dance (2/13)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 6, 2014)

Outside, the group waiting on Samad to return from his scouting mission could hear the ringing footsteps come closer.  Then, suddenly, an arrow strikes the ground ahead of where the group waits and sticks quivering in the near-frozen earth.  A bare moment after the arrow hits, the footsteps stop.

[sblock=Samad]The warrior immediately stops and whirls to scan the upper level walkway.  His hand moves to rest on the hilt of his longsword, ready to draw.  Clearly he heard the arrow as it cut through the air but luckily Samad is in shadow and the man hasn't discovered him.[/sblock]
Combat Map
        *GM:*  Round One: Everyone is up.     

[sblock=OOC/Combat Info]I'm at work at the moment and don't have my maps with me so this one will have to do until I can get home and post up a map of the first level (if we need it).  The combat map above is the second level.  The horse, the knight, and the orange square (altar) are all on the first level.  Feel free to take a look at the previous sblocks for Commander_Fallout/Samad; there is a map of the first level in one of the earlier ones that will let you know what the first level map looks like.

Initiative:
Party
Knight

Party Stats
Garadh: 35/35 hp remaining
Pirvinia: 26/26 hp remaining
Quillion: 20/20 hp remaining
Tsaaruk: 32/41 hp remaining
Samad: 30/30 hp remaining

Enemy Stats:
Knight: (AC 20, 11 T, 19 FF)  ?/? hp remaining
???:[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Apr 7, 2014)

Tsaaruk raises his shield a bit  and grips his warhammer a bit tighter. With nothing in sight but the arrow stuck in the ground he looks about to see where the danger is from. "Do we charge in?" he asks, thinking of former companions that were big on organization and planning he holds back from just charging in on his own.

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  41 current: 32
CMB: +7 / CMD: 19 Fort: +6 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 10/10

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 8, 2014)

"Sounds like something is going on that we may need to act on to help Samad. At least going up to the door would be a good idea." Quillian moves as quickly and quietly as he can up to the side of the door, prepared to act should something suddenly rush out.

[sblock=ministats]AC: 19 (Touch 13, Flatfooted 17)
HP: 26/26 Initiative: +2
Perception : +10 Sense Motive: +3
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +8
 *+2 vs fear, charm, compulsion
Current Weapon in Hand: Produce Flame (+5, 1d6+3) 2/3
Current Conditions in Place: 

Lightning Arc (+6, 1d8+2) 6/6
Wild Shape 1/1 (4 hr)

Magic:
CL 4; +7 Concentration (+11 Casting Defensively); SR +4
Spontaneous Domain Casting
1st level Pearl of Power - unused

Cantrips - Create Water, Guidance, Light, Stabilize
1st - Obscuring Mist; Cure Light Wounds, Flare Burst, Produce Flame (cast), x
2nd - Wind Wall; Spider Climb, Summon Nature's Ally II, x[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 8, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





In answer to Tsaaruk's question, Pirvinia shook her head.

She was in no rush to move forward and joining the small druid. Instead she said, "Good idea, Quillian."

"You lure the shooter to come to you and out here. Then we all attack it. Unless Samad is engaged in combat with the foes, that should aid him just fine with a diversion. If need be, I can cast an illusion."

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +5 (7 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 26 *Current:* *26**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Acid Flask*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/7, 2nd Level: 4/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +12 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 13 *Current:* 13 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Apr 9, 2014)

[sblock=Rising Action]Samad, too, could cast an illusion. Swiftly, quietly, he spoke a couple words, "Oh Clever Bashu, be my cloak so that I may walk unseen." Swiftly, quietly, he faded from view, though he knew it would not last long. He silently stepped back through the doorway, nocking another arrow and training it on the horseman, ready to draw and release at any time. And at any time it might be needed, as he noticed movement out of the corner of his eye; perhaps his allies had gotten his message?
[sblock=OOC]He casts Vanish, then moves.
Stealth: 1d20+31=43[/sblock][/sblock]
Updated Map
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +5 CMD: 18
Fort: +4^ Reflex: +9^ Will: +7^
Perception: +11^, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow (+8^, 1d8, 20/x3) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance, Heroism^, Invisibility (1/4 rounds)
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4
Spells Remaining (2nd): 1/2

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
Battle Dance (2/13)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 9, 2014)

Quillian is able to see into the dimly lit cathedral.  He can see a knight down the main aisle nearly one hundred feet distant standing still and scanning the upper level halls open to the main floor.  There is no sign of Samad.

Updated Map
[sblock=OOC]Commander_Fallout, Samad appears to be in the same space he was in before combat started.  You mentioned he moved but I don't think you actually moved him.

So, at this point Samad has taken a standard action, Quillian has taken a move action (I moved him based on your description), and no other actions have been taken.

I know there are no squares on the ground level of this map.  I'm lazy and I think we can make this one work.[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Apr 10, 2014)

Tsaaruck nervously grips the handle of his warhammer much like a chained dog pulling at the restraints he stays under control ready to charge at the slightest hint of action. "What do you see?" he asks as near a whisper as he can get in his tense state.

[sblock=mini stats]

 Tsaaruck 
 Initiative +1
 AC: 20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
 HP: 41 current: 32
 CMB: +7 / CMD: 19 Fort: +6 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
 Rage: 10/10

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quillian whispers back quickly and quietly to avoid getting the attention of knight. "An armored knight and no sign of Samad." 

[sblock=ministats]AC: 19 (Touch 13, Flatfooted 17)
HP: 26/26 Initiative: +2
Perception : +10 Sense Motive: +3
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +8
 *+2 vs fear, charm, compulsion
Current Weapon in Hand: Produce Flame (+5, 1d6+3) 2/3
Current Conditions in Place: 

Lightning Arc (+6, 1d8+2) 6/6
Wild Shape 1/1 (4 hr)

Magic:
CL 4; +7 Concentration (+11 Casting Defensively); SR +4
Spontaneous Domain Casting
1st level Pearl of Power - unused

Cantrips - Create Water, Guidance, Light, Stabilize
1st - Obscuring Mist; Cure Light Wounds, Flare Burst, Produce Flame (cast), x
2nd - Wind Wall; Spider Climb, Summon Nature's Ally II, x[/sblock]


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Apr 12, 2014)

*Garadh*
Garadh draws his sword and waits as Quillian goes closer to the knight, ready to attack if needed.

Mini-stats:
[sblock]
Garadh
Initiative: +2
HP : 35, currently 35
AC: 21 (touch 13, flat-footed 18)
CMB +7, CMD 19
Fort +7, Ref +3, Will +0
With +1 longsword: Normal attack +8 melee, 1d8+5 damage. Power Attack +7 melee, 1d8+7 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 14, 2014)

[sblock=Bad News]I hate to do this, but I am going to have to pull out of the game and LPF for a while. I've had one day off in the last month, and in order to get my financial house the foundation it needs, my work schedule is going to have to stay that way for at least several more months. I just don't have the time or energy that these games deserve, so it's time to cut my losses in the hopes that reducing distractions will hasten the arrival of the day that they are no longer distractions. Feel free to DMPC Quillian as needed to keep the adventure moving, and I hope to return to LPF sooner rather than later.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 14, 2014)

[sblock=Sunshadow21]







sunshadow21 said:


> [sblock=Bad News]I hate to do this, but I am going to have to pull out of the game and LPF for a while. I've had one day off in the last month, and in order to get my financial house the foundation it needs, my work schedule is going to have to stay that way for at least several more months. I just don't have the time or energy that these games deserve, so it's time to cut my losses in the hopes that reducing distractions will hasten the arrival of the day that they are no longer distractions. Feel free to DMPC Quillian as needed to keep the adventure moving, and I hope to return to LPF sooner rather than later.[/sblock]




Sorry to hear that.  I've enjoyed gaming with you but certainly understand having to get things in order before spending time gaming.  Good luck and I hope we see you back here soon![/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 14, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia did not hear any response about Quillian luring the archer, the armored knight presumably. So she remained in place and waited quietly.

[sblock=Actions]No actions this round unless Quillian gets NPC’d into doing something.[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +5 (7 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 26 *Current:* *26**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Acid Flask*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/7, 2nd Level: 4/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +12 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 13 *Current:* 13 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 14, 2014)

[section]
Quillian steps into the opening of the doorway in clear view of anyone within.  A smile crosses his face as he contemplates the storm he is about to call down upon this place.

"Hey!  You!"

Quillian raises his hand letting the fire surrounding it flare up.​[/section]

The knight whirls at the sound of Quillian's voice.  He roars wordlessly and begins a clomping trot towards the door drawing his sword as he moves.  His run nearly makes it to the doorway.

Updated Map

        *GM:*  Based on the 'waiting' posts, I'm assuming the Delay action for the others in Round One.  If you had an action you wanted to take after Quillian it goes off before the knight begins his run (yes, you can take it; I'm just trying to get things moving again).
Round Two: Everyone is up.     
[sblock=OOC/Combat Info]1
Initiative:
Party
Knight

Party Stats
Garadh: 35/35 hp remaining
Pirvinia: 26/26 hp remaining
Quillion: 20/20 hp remaining
Tsaaruk: 32/41 hp remaining
Samad: 30/30 hp remaining

Enemy Stats:
Knight: (AC 20, 11 T, 19 FF)  ?/? hp remaining
???:[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Apr 14, 2014)

Tsaaruk listens to the roar and clomping trod of the knight as it nears the door. He whispers to Garadh "wait until he steps out and we can both rush him." His grip tightens on his warhammer, knuckles turning white with the anticipation of battle.

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
 Initiative +1
 AC: 20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
 HP: 41 current: 32
 CMB: +7 / CMD: 19 Fort: +6 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
 Rage: 10/10

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 15, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia acknowledged the barbarian’s words and whispered, “Good thinking. I will ready a spell that will either cause him to slip or I will put in on his weapon so he drops it.”

“Quillian, start falling back and away from the door, but not so the foe will lose complete sight of you.”

[sblock=Crunch]No change to the map
Ready Grease spell on the knight’s sword as soon as he gets within view.[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +5 (7 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 26 *Current:* *26**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Acid Flask*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/7, 2nd Level: 4/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +12 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 13 *Current:* 13 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Apr 16, 2014)

Quickly, Samad moved along the upper ramparts, if only to get a better shot when the time came for conflict. He glanced over his shoulder, back towards the door, to see if the men behind the screen had started to stir.

Updated Map
[sblock]Perception: 1D20+11 = [11]+11 = 22http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=60991http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=60991
Stealth: 1D20+21 = [7]+21 = 28http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=60992http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=60992

Sorry, we're coming up on the end of the semester, so I've been working on a bunch of projects and essays and haven't been able to post.

And I'm sorry to see you go, Sun Shadow. I hope it works out alright.[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +5 CMD: 18
Fort: +4^ Reflex: +9^ Will: +7^
Perception: +11^, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow (+8^, 1d8, 20/x3) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance, Heroism^, Invisibility (2/4 rounds)
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4
Spells Remaining (2nd): 1/2

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
Battle Dance (2/13)[/sblock]


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Apr 17, 2014)

*Garadh*
Garadh moves up near Quillian and positions himself to attack the knight when he goes after Quillian. 


Combat Map

Mini-stats:
[sblock]
Garadh
Initiative: +2
HP : 35, currently 35
AC: 21 (touch 13, flat-footed 18)
CMB +7, CMD 19
Fort +7, Ref +3, Will +0
With +1 longsword: Normal attack +8 melee, 1d8+5 damage. Power Attack +7 melee, 1d8+7 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 17, 2014)

[section]
Quillian judges the distance and lets fly with a sphere of flames from his hand.  The small fire splashes at the edge of the knight's breastplate sending tongues of flame into the knight's face.

"Hope you're ready, guys, because that's going to make him mad."

Taking Pirvinia's advice Quillian takes a few steps back while trying to make it appear that he is getting ready to run off.​[/section]

The knight, his face red from the burn, growls at Quillian.  "You'll regret that.  *We have ourselves a hunt!*"

Quillian, Garadh, and Samad see the knight duck into the side aisle and briefly lose sight of him.  Moments later, however, the sound of shod hooves on stone rings out and the knight, now mounted, directs a ghastly, half-rotted warhorse into the center aisle.  He rides away from the main entrance then the warhorse awkwardly wheels and paws at the pavement.

[sblock=Samad]There is some movement in the room behind the screen.  The sound seems a little distant so you think you have a little time before whomever is back there shows up.

Commander_Fallout: It's that time of year.  I work at university so I see all the stress the end of term projects bring.  This game has slowed down and no one seems to mind so I think we're good with whatever pace you can do.[/sblock]
Updated Map

        *GM:*  Round Three: Everyone is up.     
[sblock=OOC/Combat Info]2
Initiative:
Party
Knight

Party Stats
Garadh: 35/35 hp remaining
Pirvinia: 26/26 hp remaining
Quillion: 20/20 hp remaining; produce flame 2/4
Tsaaruk: 32/41 hp remaining
Samad: 30/30 hp remaining

Enemy Stats:
Knight: (AC 20, 11 T, 19 FF)  -7/? hp taken
Undead Mount:  (AC 14, 12 F, 11 FF)  ?/? hp[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Apr 19, 2014)

Tsaaruk listens for the hidden knight? to approach and present himself . Again straining to stay in control and wait for the right moment that they might gain some advantage. He thinks back to his earlier adventures of just rushing in without thought of himself and his companions. How much he has learned from the others and how different are the ways of humans from the Orc camp of his birth.

[sblock]Tsaaruk will delay action until the enemy presents itself through the doorway.[/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]
Tsaaruck 
 Initiative +1
 AC: 20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
 HP: 41 current: 32
 CMB: +7 / CMD: 19 Fort: +6 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
 Rage: 10/10

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 21, 2014)

*Quillian, Storm druid*

[section]
Quillian raises the hand sheathed in fire ready to toss another flaming missile at the knight but he pauses and squints into the dimness.

"I think this is it, friends.  When he gets to the door I'll jump clear..."

The halfling tenses, ready to leap to the side when the knight comes charging.​[/section]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 21, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*






Pirvinia waited for the enemy to appear, holding her readied spell.

[sblock=Crunch]No change to the map
Ready Grease spell on the knight’s weapon as soon as he gets within view.[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +5 (7 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 26 *Current:* *26**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Acid Flask*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/7, 2nd Level: 4/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +12 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 13 *Current:* 13 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 22, 2014)

[section]
There is a horrendous clatter as the mounted knight charges Quillian.  Quillian, however, is ready yet he bravely holds his ground until the knight and horse pass through the portal before he dashes out of reach.​[/section]

Inside the monastery Samad is still hidden though the ringing of hooves on stone echoing throughout the chamber drowns out the sound of any movement from beyond the door and behind the wooden screen.

Updated Map

        *GM:*  Round Four: Everyone is up.
Readied actions can go & the knight provokes AoO from Garadh as he rides past.     
[sblock=OOC/Combat Info]3
Initiative:
Party
Knight

Party Stats
Garadh: 35/35 hp remaining
Pirvinia: 26/26 hp remaining
Quillion: 20/20 hp remaining; produce flame 2/4
Tsaaruk: 32/41 hp remaining
Samad: 30/30 hp remaining

Enemy Stats:
Knight: (AC 20, 11 T, 19 FF)  -7/? hp taken
Undead Mount:  (AC 14, 12 F, 11 FF)  ?/? hp[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 22, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia released her grease spell on the enemy knight's weapon, coating it with a brown, slippery substance meant to cause it to slip from his grasp.

[sblock=Crunch]No change to the map
Cast Grease spell on the knight’s weapon as soon as he gets within view.[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +5 (7 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 26 *Current:* *26**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Acid Flask*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/7, 2nd Level: 4/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +12 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 13 *Current:* 13 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 22, 2014)

As the knight crosses the threshold and comes into Pirvinia's view her magic flashes out and coats the sword.  The sword slips from the knight's gauntleted grasp and falls to the ground near Garadh with a clang.


----------



## BigB (Apr 23, 2014)

As the mounted Knight appears Tsaaruck lets out a bellow and charges forward to attack. As he gets closer he sees the knight drop his sword. Smiling he swings a mighty blow only to watch it bounce of the Knights armor. Regrouping and getting his feet set he thinks this one is tough and it will take a mighty warrior to bring him down.


updated map

[sblock]
attack 1D20+8 = [11]+8 = 19
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
 Initiative +1
 AC: 20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
 HP: 41 current: 32
 CMB: +7 / CMD: 19 Fort: +6 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
 Rage: 10/10

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Apr 23, 2014)

Feeling the already feeble concealing aura leaving him, Samad decided that this might not be the best place to stay if the denizens decided to come out for a look. Grabbing onto the edge, Samad vaulted over and down to the floor below. Tucking in, he met the ground with haste, rolling forward and then upwards back onto his feet. His allies were already locked in conflict with the knight, so he drew an arrow to his bow and loosed it, where it managed to find a gap to dig into the knight's armor.

Updated Map

[sblock=OOC]Acrobatics: 1D20+14 = [2]+14 = 16
Assuming he made the DC 15 to fall 10 feet without taking damage (the extra 5 should be negligible, right?) He's not on the first floor. 
Attack (Ranged): 1D20+8 = [18]+8 = 26
Damage: 1D8 = [6] = 6[/sblock][sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +5 CMD: 18
Fort: +4^ Reflex: +9^ Will: +7^
Perception: +11^, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow (+8^, 1d8, 20/x3) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance, Heroism^
Spells Remaining (1st): 3/4
Spells Remaining (2nd): 1/2

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
Battle Dance (2/13)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 25, 2014)

Samad lands lightly ready to continue the battle.

Garadh takes a swing at the knight as he rides by.  The heavy steel weapon tears through the less-protected side armor in a spray of blood and when Samad's arrow punches through the armor just after, the knight tumbles from his undead steed in a clatter.  He lies in the trampled snow and blood slowly makes a pool around his body.

Lack of a rider doesn't seem to bother the undead horse and it wheels around tossing maggots from its rotting flesh.  It snaps at Garadh then rears up striking with its hooves.  Garadh takes the attacks on upraised shield barely managing to hold his position under the battering.

When Garadh gets a moment to recover he swings.  His morningstar bites into the shoulder of the undead beast but not nearly to the effect that he expected.

Quillian launches a globe of flame at the creature but having to avoid hitting his companions throws off his shot and the fire soars past without striking the horse.

Updated Map

        *GM:*  Round Five: Everyone is up.
     
[sblock=OOC/Combat Info]4
Ok, been a week since we last saw Khisanth so I'll NPC Garadh, too, until we hear from him again.
Initiative:
Party
Knight

Party Stats
Garadh: 35/35 hp remaining; Garadh AoO (1d20+8=24) for Dmg (1d8+4=11); R5 attack: Garadh attack (1d20+8=18) for dmg (1d8+4=10)
Pirvinia: 26/26 hp remaining
Quillion: 20/20 hp remaining; produce flame 1/4; Quillian flame attack (1d20+6=13) 
Tsaaruk: 32/41 hp remaining
Samad: 30/30 hp remaining

Enemy Stats:
Knight: (AC 20, 11 T, 19 FF)  -24/? hp taken DYING
Undead Mount:  (AC 14, 12 T, 11 FF)  11/16 hp[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Apr 27, 2014)

Seeing the knight fall to the ground Tsaaruk lets his anger out on the dead horse with a howl at so unnatural a thing as this. "Back to a proper death for you!"


[sblock]
attack 1D20+8 = [15]+8 = 23 and damage 1D8+4 = [4]+4 = 8
[sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]

 Tsaaruck 
 Initiative +1
 AC: 20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
 HP: 41 current: 32
 CMB: +7 / CMD: 19 Fort: +6 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
 Rage: 10/10

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 28, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia was about to fling a globule of acid, but the half-orc warrior finished off the death knight. With all of the commotion, she assumed any other foes would have been seen by then. 

She moved to the opening, keeping cover at the doorjamb, and peered inside.

Her voice was soft, “I am guessing if there were other such foes nearby, we would have seen or heard them. Where do you suppose Samad wandered off too?”

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +5 (7 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 26 *Current:* *26**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Acid Flask*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/7, 2nd Level: 4/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +12 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 13 *Current:* 13 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 1, 2014)

Samad steps forward, his magics fading and revealing himself to Pirvinia.  He raises an arrow and fires; the arrow sticks quivering in rotten flesh but doesn't seem to phase the plagued steed whatsoever.  Shaking his head Samad sheathes his bow and draws his scimitar as he moves forward.

The steed snaps out with its teeth and catches Garadh with a nasty bite.  Its hooves paw aimlessly at the air.

Quillian flings the last bit of fire from his hand and it splashes against the beast's hide causing a sickly, scorched flesh odor.  Garadh batters at it and knocks bits of rotted flesh and maggots flying.  The creature looks like it can't stand much more or it will collapse.

Updated Map

        *GM:*  Round Six: Pirvinia & Tsaaruk to go.
     
[sblock=OOC/Combat Info]5
Initiative:
Party
Knight

Party Stats
Garadh: 29/35 hp remaining
Pirvinia: 26/26 hp remaining
Quillion: 20/20 hp remaining 
Tsaaruk: 32/41 hp remaining
Samad: 30/30 hp remaining

Enemy Stats:
Knight: (AC 20, 11 T, 19 FF)  -24/? hp taken DYING
Undead Mount:  (AC 14, 12 T, 11 FF)  3/16 hp[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (May 1, 2014)

Tsaaruk takes a swing at the dead horse to end its unlife but the dead horse proves more agile than expected and evades his wrath.

[sblock]
attack the horse 1D20+8 = [4]+8 = 12
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
 Initiative +1
 AC: 20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
 HP: 41 current: 32
 CMB: +7 / CMD: 19 Fort: +6 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
 Rage: 10/10

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 2, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia flung a globule of acid towards the undead mount. She had thought the warrior finished off the ugly thing already she was wrong.

“Whoops, sorry about that. I thought you had it under control.”

Her acid hit the undead mount and finally destroyed it.

Acid Splash (1d20+5=21,  1d3+2=4)
[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +5 (7 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 26 *Current:* *26**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Acid Flask*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/7, 2nd Level: 4/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +12 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 13 *Current:* 13 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock] [sblock=OOC Note]During the hectic RL events, I could have sworn that BigB had ended combat. I think I saw there was 3hp remaining on the first read, then later forgot that was after his damage of 8 and then subtracted the hit again. 

Otherwise I would have attacked last round. My bad.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (May 3, 2014)

The crisis resolved, Samad stepped out into the open and nodded, "I apologize if I created a commotion. I saw the knight heading towards the door, and thought he might be coming to investigate."
Resting the point of his sword on the ground, "Our quarry is indeed in there however, and from what I glimpsed, just as Brother Goswald described: A great black man-bird, and from what I could gather, there is more than one. I counted no more than 3, maybe 4 in the room to the back. Though, that's not to say there might not be even more in there, lurking in the dark."

Updated Map

[sblock]It's summer! No more responsibilities! [/sblock][sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +5 CMD: 18
Fort: +4^ Reflex: +9^ Will: +7^
Perception: +11^, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow (+8^, 1d8, 20/x3) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance, Heroism^
Spells Remaining (1st): 3/4
Spells Remaining (2nd): 1/2

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
Battle Dance (2/13)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 4, 2014)

The knight is dead and his maggot-riddled steed put down.  The group is reunited with Samad's reappearance and for the moment only the quiet sounds of the forest can be heard.  That is, until Garadh, swaying on his feet and with his skin shifting hue to a sickly yellow, drops to his knees and heaves his last meal onto the steps of the Lalanite cathedral.

Quillian rushes over to the fighter and checks him over.  He shakes his head, obviously concerned with what he is seeing.

"This isn't good.  I'm not sure what it is but he's cold as ice.  We need to get him somewhere warm and somewhere I can check him over.  Or better yet, find a dedicated healer."

[sblock=OOC]Perrin, the hit points on the steed was my fault.  I calculated Garadh's damage incorrectly and noticed/edited it later.

Other news: Tsaaruk hit 4th level on 21 April (6,003 xp) though we were in combat at that time.
Pirvinia also hit 5th level (10,112 xp on 2 May) at the conclusion of the fight with the steed.  You can both level.

The plan now, since there are only three of you left, is go to nearby town to deal with Garadh's illness and do a bit of RP while I try to recruit one or more PCs to join in.  We'll see how recruiting goes before we decide the next step.  Perrin, you mentioned switching characters.  If you want to do that I'm fine with it but only do it if it is something you want to do rather than something you feel you need to do because of party composition.[/sblock]


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (May 4, 2014)

OOC: I'm very sorry for disappearing. I was out of town and then lost track of this, sorry again....

I can rejoin now if that's OK with you...


----------



## GlassEye (May 5, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Ah, put out the call to re-recruit and two of the prodigal return.   Glad you're both back and I hope that we can return to a decent pace.  Also, Systole will be joining us with his alchemist, Mirra Weathersmith.  And right now Garadh is inflicted with an incapacitating disease so I'll need a couple of Fort saves with your next post, Khisanth.[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (May 5, 2014)

Tsaaruk watches as Privinia finishes off the dead horse and looks to the doorway to watch for anything else coming their way. "Did the bird men appear to be coming our way or do we still have surprise? Either way this ends the same for them." Tsaaruk keeps a watch on the door as Quillain tends to Garadh.

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
 Initiative +1
 AC: 20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
 HP: 41 current: 32
 CMB: +7 / CMD: 19 Fort: +6 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
 Rage: 10/10

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 6, 2014)

[sblock=Mirra Weathersmith; In the Dunn Wright Inn some weeks past]The door to the Dunn Wright Inn swings open and bangs against the wall.  Grog looks up and scowls.

"Gotta fix da demned door.  Agin."

One of Venza's notorious Planks bravos enters the bar and looks around with a bold stare and a caress of the hilt of his rapier for anyone who dares look his way.  He steps aside but in front of the door to keep it from swinging closed again.  Walking into the bar after the bravo is an old woman, shoulders slightly hunched, dressed in a dark gray dress ragged along the hem.  A linen scarf of the same dark gray covers her hair and frames her face.  Her tanned, lined face and gray clothing all serve to draw attention to her clear, sky-blue eyes.

Though the old woman seems spry enough to not need it, she carries a walking stick that she raps on the floor of the inn before speaking in a thick, foreign accent.  "I seek the Daughter of Fumon, a cunning woman..."  She lets her gaze wander round the common room until it lights upon Mirra sitting and studying a book at the bar.  She approaches the bar and stands looking at Mirra.  "What do you read?"

[sblock=Knowledge checks][sblock=K (Geography) DC 10]The old woman has an Inner Sea accent and looks to be of Goti ethnicity.[/sblock][sblock=K (Religion) DC 15]Fumon is the Pell god of storms, also called the Changewind and the Breath of the Seithr.[/sblock][sblock=Perception DC 5]The old woman has a noticeable scent...[sblock=K (Nature) DC 10]She smells of Hamamelis, a plant colloquially known as witch hazel or winterbloom.[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]






Mirra hardly notices the door open.  She pricks her ears up at the mention of 'Fumon,' puzzles for a moment, and then nods to herself and goes back to reading.  She seems somewhat surprised when the woman begins speaking to her.  "Me? Oh well, this is _Mare Speciem Interioris Ranis_ by Friedrichen Hencke ... err, you probably don't speak Old Landellian, do you? In Inner Sea, the title translates to _Τα είδη αμφιβίων της εσωτερικής θάλασσας_." 

Without thinking about it, the alchemist continues speaking in the language of the Inner Sea. _"I don't think Herr Hencke really knows what he's talking about, though. Would you be happen to be familiar with poisonous frogs of Heth or ... oh, wait.  _Hamamelis _isn't common to wetlands, and the Changewind is generally worshiped on the plains and the foothills around Seithr.  Sorry I asked.  I didn't mean to presume."_ 

The old woman smiles with just the corners of her mouth turning upward but even that expression appears unpracticed as it bends her wrinkles into new directions.  She continues the conversation in the language spoken in the Inner Sea region, nodding and pleased with Mirra's demostration of knowledge.  "Ah, you speak the tongue of the Goti.  I am Telka, though the young ones of the Plank call me Mother Telka since I stitch their wounds after the brawls when they can't afford temple healing."  She waves off Mirra's apology with bent and gnarled fingers obviously used to hard work.  "You are her.  No, my path has never crossed into Heth nor have the frogs of that land crossed mine.  I have work suitable for a woman of knowledge and skill and I won't discuss it in common rooms.  Come, come."

She walks to one of the private rooms.





. . . . *Mother Telka* . . . .[sblock=OOC]Re: Languages:  You have the main ones.  As far as I'm concerned, for the duration of the adventure if you want to leave them blank and fill in when something comes up (if something comes up) you can.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 6, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia was not able to do much for the fighter and his ailment. She stood by the door with Tsaaruk. She was feeling stronger after the battle, the magical energies she was able to harness increasing.

“If he cannot continue, then what? We might have to escort him to the castle nearby and return. I know we rushed for several days to get here, but mayhap the bird men will not go anywhere after the undead knight has been slain. Surely they have a purpose here and it may not be finished yet.”

“In any case we should probably stick together more. I have some spells that can help us with information gathering and Mazi is quite capable to look around and report back.”

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 32 *Current:* *32**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Acid Flask*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/8, 2nd Level: 5/5

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +13 *
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17) *
HP:* 16 *Current:* 16 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock] [sblock=OOC Note]With Samad able to cast CLW and now Mirra, we have two people to use wands for healing. So there is no need for me to switch Pirvinia to an oracle now. 
I leveled her up today.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 6, 2014)

[sblock=Mirra]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




After a moment, Mirra looks nonplussed for a moment. "But I'm just a natural philosopher, not a ... I mean, I don't know what I could ..."  She sighs and packs away her book.  "I'll do what I can to help you."  She follows the old woman into the back room.  Glancing at the bravo's sash, she adds, "You're one of the Corridores, right?  Is Severi still upset?  I don't know why he tried to fill an inside straight when there was clearly a flush on the table."

[sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 10/10
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 4/4
2nd Level: 1/2
Extracts Prepared: Barkskin

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 2d6+4)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (May 7, 2014)

*Garadh*

OOC: OK, 2 Fortitude saves?

1d20+7 = 16
1d20+7 = 15


Mini-stats:
[sblock]
Garadh
Initiative: +2
HP : 35, currently 29 (currently diseased)
AC: 21 (touch 13, flat-footed 18)
CMB +7, CMD 19
Fort +7, Ref +3, Will +0
With +1 longsword: Normal attack +8 melee, 1d8+5 damage. Power Attack +7 melee, 1d8+7 damage.
[/sblock]


EDIT: correct hp in mini-stats


----------



## GlassEye (May 7, 2014)

[sblock=Mirra]The bravo looks briefly surprised that Mirra has addressed him then grins predatorily at her.  “That was you?”  He clicks his tongue in a mock scolding fashion.  “Yeah, you could say Severi is still upset.  If I were you I would take whatever errand Mother Telka has you running and I wouldn’t hurry back.  I wouldn’t take too long ‘round here, either; you know I’m gonna have to tell Severi I saw you here.”

Telka impatiently waves the bravo out of the room.  He goes, though with the typically insolent swagger of Venza’s disaffected youth, stops just outside the door and leans against the wall waiting for Telka to finish her business.  He looks back and gives Mirra an exaggerated wink before Telka draws the curtain across the door.  She turns to Mirra.

“I am no striga seeking to corrupt you with vile deeds; but that is exactly what a striga would say, no?”  She laughs dryly.  “Travel has become difficult for me but even at my age when one hears intriguing rumors one is compelled to investigate.  There is a flower, the Aamornan, with interesting properties but it is the honey made from its pollen that I am interested in…”

Telka goes on to explain the following: Aamornan grows in the forested foothills north of the Seithr; some claim the fey of the Chernyj Wood have access to the honey and know where and how to acquire it; the honey has a faint purple cast to it and radiates magic.  While Telka is interested in it for its soporific qualities and medical uses she is highly interested in discerning its magical qualities.

"I will give you enough to buy a container of the honey and pay you for the journey and the getting of what I need."  She narrows her eyes as she assesses Mirra.  "Say, 500 gold for your service."

[sblock=Aamornan]A parasitic vine similar to mistletoe.  The flower produces a pollen that is mildly hallucinogenic when inhaled.[/sblock]








. . . . *Mother Telka* . . . . . Flower of the Aamornan .[/sblock][sblock=Tsaaruk, Pirvinia, Samad, Garadh]Tsaaruk, Pirvinia, and Samad stand ready at the door and see, finally, the appearance of those that Samad heard moving about just moments previous.  As described by Quillian earlier in the journey the creatures are tall, nearly as tall as Tsaaruk, and heavily muscled.  Several move along the second floor balconies.  Pirvinia quickly counts four and another drops down from the second level opening above the altar breaking out the wooden screen as he does so.  Its eyes glint with red and it seems eager to close and test itself against Tsaaruk but it stops when strident tones ring out through the cathedral.

It is a stand-off of sorts as neither side advances yet but Quillian again expresses his concern over Garadh’s health.  “I’m not sure how long Garadh is going to be on his feet…”

Garadh does feel better after emptying his stomach when he suddenly becomes flushed with heat surging through his body that leaves him sweating.  When it disipates just as suddenly it leaves him chilled and shivering.

[sblock=OOC]Khisanth, I just noticed that you haven’t updated Garadh to 4th level yet.  Not sure what happened there, whether my fault or yours but we need to get that done.  If it was my fault, I apologize.

The Fort save fails.  Technically, onset shouldn’t take place for a day but as I was using it as an excuse to withdraw characters I pushed the timeline up a little.  I won’t apply the effects until the day has passed, however.

Metagame: I’m not going to tell you you have to retreat but I’d like to get Mirra in the group before the next combat.  This location is far enough off the beaten track that having her stumble across it at this exact time strains my suspension of disbelief…  Plus, this'll give a chance to sort out some treasure, recover, and who knows what else will happen in the meantime.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 7, 2014)

[sblock=Mirra]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mirra looks surprised. "Wait, you mean you actually _are _in need of a natural philosopher?  Then I think I can help!"  As the woman continues speaking, Mirra listens intently, pausing only to dig a book out of her satchel.  She begins flipping through pages hurriedly while the woman explains.  "Aamornan ... I think ... look, there's a dwarven folk story where the prince journeys into the lowlands, outsmarts some wily elves, slays a tribe of orcs, and then ... yes .. returns with a flower called Yrnorong which he uses to wake his beloved from a magical slumber.  If the story originates from the dwarves of Seithr, then the rest of it fits together.  I mean, allowing for some errors in the retelling.  Maybe in the original version he needed the flower to join her in her dreams ... ?  Well, that doesn't matter at the moment."  She closes the book and puts it back in her satchel, standing and already halfway pointed toward the door.  "I can leave immediately.  But I don't need ... I'd only ask for traveling expenses, really."  She chews her lip.  "Actually, for a chance like this, I'd do it for free.  But traveling expenses would help." 

[sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 10/10
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 4/4
2nd Level: 1/2
Extracts Prepared: Barkskin

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 2d6+4)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## BigB (May 7, 2014)

Tsaaruk looks at the creatures through the doorway unsure what to do, charge into battle or attend to Garadh. He looks to Privinia to see what she does, remembering earlier encounters with bandits and another group of adventurers that seems so long ago. He had been advised of being a team and not charging off on his own. His instincts tell him strike now while they stand before him but his mind argues to wait for the actions of his companions. Caught in inner turmoil he stands inactive reflexively gripping his warhammer.

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  54 current: 54
CMB: +9 / CMD: 21 Fort: +7 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 12/12

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 8, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia stayed partially concealed by the doorjamb and looked at the tough-looking creatures inside. They had not advanced and attacked. They certainly did not have the best tactical advantage, but they also could likely see she and the half-orc were protecting a vomiting warrior.

“They are not coming out. Mayhap they are tied to this place and cannot attack us here or cannot even leave? They certainly do not appear to be afraid at all, but rather something controlling them has instructed them to stay put. If Garadh needs the services of an apothecary or temple, then that must take priority than pressing onwards to fight those creatures.”

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 32 *Current:* *32**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Acid Flask*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/8, 2nd Level: 5/5

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +13 *
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17) *
HP:* 16 *Current:* 16 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock] [sblock=OOC Note]Being down one party member due to illness would be enough justification for Pirvinia to pull back and retreat. The weeks it took to arrive leads her to believe that whatever or whoever is inside is going to be there when they come back.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (May 8, 2014)

Samad took a wide stance with his blade drawn, flourishing it about menacingly, while slowly inching backwards. These were nothing like the tengu he had known previously. These were, another beast entirely. He glanced over to the two of them, "We may need to grab Garadh and run, these are... far scarier than I had realized. I hope that the Brother will not think too low of us."

[sblock=OOC]Intimidate (1d20+9=15)[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +5 CMD: 18
Fort: +4^ Reflex: +9^ Will: +7^
Perception: +11^, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar  (+9^, 1d6+4, 18-20/x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance, Heroism^
Spells Remaining (1st): 3/4
Spells Remaining (2nd): 1/2

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
Battle Dance (2/13)[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (May 8, 2014)

With the plan established Tsaaruk moves to carry Garadh to his horse. He smiles as he thinks himself wise to wait for the party to decide an action. It was not easy staying in control but he managed it. He takes another look into the ruins to make sure the bird things are staying inside before hefting Garadh over his shoulder. "Can one of you grab the rest of his gear?"

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
 Initiative +1
 AC: 20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
 HP: 54 current: 45
 CMB: +9 / CMD: 21 Fort: +7 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
 Rage: 12/12

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (May 8, 2014)

The elf switched his sword to his other hand, so that his body was facing the trail upward. He would run if need be, so it was best to be prepared for it. 
"Aye, that shouldn't be a problem much," he replied to Tsaaruck, not taking his eyes off the foe. With his right hand now free, he stepped back a bit to grab Garadh's bag where it lay on the ground.
[sblock=OOC]Samad takes Garadh's backpack.[/sblock]


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (May 9, 2014)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Khisanth, I just noticed that you haven’t updated Garadh to 4th level yet. Not sure what happened there, whether my fault or yours but we need to get that done. If it was my fault, I apologize.




OK I will fix that today.


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (May 10, 2014)

*Garadh*
Garadh groans as Tsaaruck moves him. His words are pained.  "Yes... we need to regroup... 

...Does anyone see anything of value? We should make sure we get everything as we retreat..." 

He holds his stomach, trying to hold in the remains of his last meal...

Mini-stats:
[sblock]
Garadh
Initiative: +2
HP : 35, currently 29 (currently diseased)
AC: 21 (touch 13, flat-footed 18)
CMB +7, CMD 19
Fort +7, Ref +3, Will +0
With +1 longsword: Normal attack +8 melee, 1d8+5 damage. Power Attack +7 melee, 1d8+7 damage.
[/sblock]

EDIT: correct hp in mini-stats


----------



## GlassEye (May 12, 2014)

[sblock=Mirra]Telka opens her mouth as if to dicker price for Mirra’s service then snaps her wrinkled lips closed and peers at Mirra as if she is addled.  The old woman is obviously used to having to bargain for every little thing but accepts Mirra’s eccentricity with a shrug and retrieves a worn leather pouch from within her clothing where it was hidden.  She counts out a pile of coins and slides them over to Mirra then removes a silver ring from her finger and adds it to the pile.

”Two hundred fifty gold coins now.  For traveling expenses.  And an equal count when you return to reward your service.  The ring is to pay the fey for the honey though if it is possible to retrieve the honey from the hive without dealing with the fey you might be better off.”

Telka taps the ring with a gnarled finger.  ”It is magical and has protected me for more years than I care to remember.  It is worth 8,000 of the Venzan gold coins; that mountebank Almar ben Shawari at the Mystic Pearl appraised it…”  She reluctantly withdraws her finger from the ring and as she does Mirra sees the ring has a crude etching of a woman pouring water from a jug around the band.





. . . . *Mother Telka* . . . .[/sblock][sblock=Tsaaruk, Pirvinia, Samad, Garadh]”Wait,” begins Quillian, ”Where’s Brother Goswald?”  The Halfling looks up at the ridge where they left the lay priest as Tsaaruk helps Garadh but sighs in relief when he sees Goswald leading the horses down the slope facing the front of the cathedral in anticipation of the group’s need to leave.  It is only a few moments longer before Goswald stops the train of horses at the base of the hill.

”What goes?”  He frowns at Garadh’s condition and leads a horse over so the warrior can mount.  ”The wise women of the area are reknowned for their healing prowess.  We can be to Castle Danyll in two days or less.  And if nothing else, grab that knight’s sword; no sense in leaving weapons here those beasts can use and it might be worth something.”

The crow-man abominations in the upper aisles lean over the rails and caw mockingly at the group but make no move to disobey their hidden commander.  The largest, the one that leapt down, stays in his crouched position glaring from under his feathered brows.  He is tensed and looks ready to charge at the least provocation but remains locked in place.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 12, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia did not believe Brother Goswald would think less for them caring over an afflicted companion. She had not thought the notion even necessary to refute.

With the man leading their horses, she agreed, “Yes, let us gather the fallen knight’s sword and other belongings. We might just need them as barter to cure Garadh’s affliction.”

The sorceress described the previous two battles to bring Brother Goswald up to speed on what happened during the brief time they were separated.

“If we need to go all the way onwards to Castle Danyll, then perhaps we should also take the time to do some trading to be better equipped.”

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 32 *Current:* *32**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Acid Flask*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/8, 2nd Level: 5/5

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +13 *
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17) *
HP:* 16 *Current:* 16 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock] [sblock=OOC Note]Since our characters have left Venza, Pirvinia has leveled twice and could probably use some shopping. Though she is carrying the Ring of Sustenance that makes up for quite a bit on her WBL, our warrior types could probably use some weapon/armor upgrades to put them on par with their new levels. Are going to have that opportunity as we return to civilization to acquire Mirra?[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 12, 2014)

[sblock=Mirra]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mirra examines the ring closely. "Does it protect the body or the mind?  I've found that rings which protect the mind are typically made of gold, but this inscription suggests something like 'a mind like water' to me.  Oh ... and please don't think that I won't drive a hard bargain on your behalf just because I'm not asking for more money for myself.  I grew up around craftsmen, and we know how to dicker for raw materials and then charge what the market will bear for finished goods.  It's just that ..."  She shrugs.  "To me, discovery is worth more than gold.  And speaking of the Mystic Pearl, I have to stop by and pick up an item I ordered.  I can be on the road today, and then I'll be back with either your honey or your ring as soon as possible, but it'll be ... about three months travel time, I think?  Figure one month or two to track down the fey ... I should be back within two seasons.  Your home is in the Planks District, correct?" 

[sblock=OOC]Spellcraft (1d20+7=18)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 10/10
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 4/4
2nd Level: 1/2
Extracts Prepared: Barkskin

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 2d6+4)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 13, 2014)

[sblock=Mirra]Telka watches Mirra closely as the alchemist examines the ring.  “It protects the body.  Something I needed years ago when I traveled from the grasslands to here.”  She shrugs and glances away.  “Now, not so much.  An old woman is nearly invisible in a city like this.”  Telka points at the ring.  “The engraving is Perria of the Waters, a river goddess of the Pell, a skilled healer, and my patron goddess.”

When Mirra explains how she feels about discovery a rare smile creases the old woman’s face.  “It is good; I would trust no one who felt differently with such a long job.  Three months sounds right for the journey.  And, yes, when you return you can find me at my home in the Planks.”

[sblock=OOC]A post or two with the other PCs and we’ll be ready to integrate Mirra into the group.

For the record, the ring is a ring of protection +2.[/sblock]





. . . . *Mother Telka* . . . .[/sblock][sblock=Tsaaruk, Pirvinia, Samad, Garadh]Goswald is able to help Garadh into the saddle of his mount though at the moment the warrior’s color seems to be returning to normal and he can manage fairly well on his own.  Quillion gives Sam a quick pat on the head then goes to work untying the string of mounts so that everyone can ride.

”I suppose if someone rides double we can toss the knight’s body over the back of one of the horses.  Maybe King Danyll or one of his warband will recognize him.  If not, you can sell the armor.”  Goswald nods as Pirvinia gives a brief accounting of what happened.  ”I saw the fight with the cold spirits but once you moved around the front of the temple I couldn’t tell what was going on and started to circle round, just in case.”

By the time the accounting is done Tsaaruk has the knight trussed to the back of one of the horses and everyone is ready to mount up and follow Goswald to the desmesne of King Danyll.

[sblock=OOC]Yes, the plan is to get all the accounting squared away for the adventure up to this point, including distribution of TBG, so that the characters can do a little shopping and get some more level appropriate gear.  One thing will happen before we get there but shopping is coming up soon.  I’ve posted some GP totals in the first post.

Speaking of level appropriate, Garadh hit 5th level today with 10,001 xp.  Samad will be there in a few days so you might want to be thinking about what you are going to do, Commander_Fallout.[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 13, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





With everyone mounted, Pirvinia said, "Let us depart then and see about paying a wise woman a visit with haste."

Despite their rush and confidence they will not be attacked by those in side the structure coming out, the sorceress still had her thrush fly on ahead and survey the area ahead. Mazi was growing smarter at her own arcane powers grew and was able to be more effective in scouting and reporting back.

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 32 *Current:* *32**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Acid Flask*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/8, 2nd Level: 5/5

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +13 *
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17) *
HP:* 16 *Current:* 16 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 13, 2014)

[sblock=Mirra]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mirra smacks her forehead with her palm. "Perria!  Of course!  Uh, sorry.  Well, thank you very much, Mother Telka.  I'll be on my way, and I'll see you when I return.  Good health to you.  And ... it would be acceptable for me to wear the ring in the meantime, correct?  I don't want to offend, but it seems a shame to leave the magics idle when, as you noted, it is dangerous."  After receiving an answer, she stands, bows deeply, and takes her leave.  On the way out of the city, she stops at the Mystic Pearl to pick up a few items.

[sblock=OOC]Spellcraft (1d20+7=18)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 10/10
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 4/4
2nd Level: 1/2
Extracts Prepared: Barkskin

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 2d6+4)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## BigB (May 13, 2014)

Tsaaruk does not like leaving an enemy standing as he departs but takes comfort in caring for a member of the group. He dares think that just maybe they would do the same for him. He takes a quick look to ensure the birdmen have stayed in the ruins afraid to confront the group. Well if they aren't afraid they should be. With a snort he mounts his horse with the others and heads for the castle watchful of their surroundings.

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
 Initiative +1
 AC: 20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
 HP: 54 current: 45
 CMB: +9 / CMD: 21 Fort: +7 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
 Rage: 12/12

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (May 14, 2014)

*Garadh*

"Thank you both for your help", Garadh nods to both Tsaaruck and Goswald. After a pause, "I hope we reach healing soon so my strength will return, I do not want to burden you." 

Feeling slightly better now that he is seated on his horse, he follows after Pirvinia keeping close to Tsaaruck.

Mini-stats
[sblock]
Garadh
Initiative: +2
HP : 35, currently 29 (currently diseased)
AC: 21 (touch 13, flat-footed 18)
CMB +7, CMD 19
Fort +7, Ref +3, Will +0
With +1 longsword: Normal attack +8 melee, 1d8+5 damage. Power Attack +7 melee, 1d8+7 damage.
EDIT: added mini-stats label
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 15, 2014)

[sblock=Mirra]With Mother Telka’s ring on her finger and her purchases from the Mystic Pearl Mirra is ready to travel south to the border of the Seithr Mountains.  The journey through the Landadel Baronies is long, a full three weeks passing through towns and villages speaking Low Landellian then Middle Landellian to a scattering of towns speaking High Landellian and into wilder, more remote areas where the residents speak Old Landellian and little else.  A fey days beyond the town where the residents, the first she’s found since leaving Venza who have heard of the Chernyj Wood, gave her directions Mirra runs across an itinerant merchant with a carved and painted cart piled high with goods pulled by a small white pony.

The man is old but hardy, barrel-chested with a long grey beard that covers a good portion of it.  He’s wrapped in a heavy green wool cloak and a fancy hood with the trim dyed red and a pewter and brass pin in the shape of a fish pinned to it.

”Aye-o, the name’s Jyman Trout and you’ve been in the Chernyj Wood for a day or more, I’d reckon.”  He motions to the trees surrounding the old road half lost under the forest’s detritus.  ”Regular light and airy here where they been cleared a bit, but they get dark and odd things, old things, lurk in the deep wood.  Best you stay the night at Castle Danyll.  I’m heading there myself to sell needles and lace and the like to those young ladies in the castle.  I expect to be there before nightfall.  You’re welcome to travel along.”

It is late afternoon and a fog is beginning to rise with the warm air of the valley they are traveling.






. . . . *Jyman Trout* . . . .[/sblock][sblock=Tsaaruk, Pirvinia, Samad, Garadh]Though it pains Tsaaruk to leave enemies behind them Goswald leads the group away from the monastery grounds.  With Mazi scouting alternately ahead and then behind to make they aren’t being followed the group feels pretty confident they were able to get far enough away from the site that ambush, from the corbies, at least, is not probable.

That first night Garadh takes a turn for the worse and by morning his skin is flushed and his eyes gleam with an unnatural fever.  He starts at the least sound as if his senses have become hypersensitized.

By midday Goswald leads them down into a forested valley and comes across an old road half lost from neglect.  He brightens though he looks east and west along the road to determine direction.  ”Castle Danyll must be this way,” he mutters.  He turns westward onto the road.

By late afternoon dark shadows are already stretching across the road and the sky is darkening.  The warm air of the valley rises up into a patchy fog that grows denser by the minute.  ”It’s not far now, I think we should press on.”  He glances at Garadh and everyone takes his meaning even though he says nothing else.

[sblock=OOC]Garadh takes two points of CON damage from the disease.[/sblock]




. . . Brother Goswald . . .
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 15, 2014)

[sblock=Mirra]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mirra smiles and hops up on the cart. "Of course, Mr. Trout.  And thank you for the advice.  I'm Mirra Weathersmith of the Weathersmith clan.  As a merchant, perhaps you're familiar with some of my family's work?  We're based a bit farther north, though."  She peers back at the goods.  "I always preferred alchemy myself, and I'd be happy to look over any potions or tinctures you have, if you're not sure of their identity or quality.  By the way, does your pin have to do with your name?  Or is it a symbol of the deity you follow?"

[sblock=OOC]--[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 10/10
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 4/4
2nd Level: 1/2
Extracts Prepared: Barkskin

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 2d6+4)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## BigB (May 15, 2014)

Tsaaruk looks to Garadh after Brother Goswalds comment. "I agree. Im no healer but Garadh will be better off in one's company." He worries a bit about Garadh. He likes this group and does not wish any ill for them. He thinks to himself yes let us get there quickly.

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
 Initiative +1
 AC: 20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
 HP: 54 current: 45
 CMB: +9 / CMD: 21 Fort: +7 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
 Rage: 12/12

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 16, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia looked to the small druid the following morning. “Were you not able to prepare some curative spells today to help Garadh? Mayhap something to ease his symptoms and delay the disease from hurting him further?”

She had no argument about pressing on. It was the horses that bore the brunt of the work and they did not appear to be voicing complaints. They likely would prefer to spend the night in stables if they could even reason the issue when asked.

“Yes, let us keep going. It would be good to sleep indoors tonight and perhaps have a hot bath.”

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 32 *Current:* *32**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Lt Crossbow*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/8, 2nd Level: 5/5

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +13 *
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17) *
HP:* 16 *Current:* 16 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock] [sblock=OOC Note]Quillian is a druid and could prepare both Lesser Restoration and Delay Disease to help Garadh for the journey.  It would not cure him or change our intended course of action.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (May 16, 2014)

Samad nodded in agreement, "Aye, let's continue on. The sooner we can get about this, the sooner we can get through, and move on past it." He did not mention that, although he was usually one to relish in a journey, considering recent events, he was longing for an actual bed.
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +5 CMD: 18
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +5
Perception: +9, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+7, 1d6+4, 18-20/x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance
Spells Remaining (1st): 3/4
Spells Remaining (2nd): 1/2

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
Battle Dance (2/13)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 19, 2014)

*Mirra:*
”Weathersmith, Weathersmith, hmm?  I believe I heard tell of a Weathersmith back when I was a boy.  Exceptional painter; all the rage at the time in the courts of the Baronies for royal portraiture.  One of your clan?  Oh, and I may have some things in my inventory I could use a little professional assistance with.”

When Mirra mentions the jewelry adorning his hat he rolls his eyes up and raises his brows as if he can catch a glimpse of the fish while it is still on his head.  He reaches up and touches it with the tips of his fingers.  ”My name, certainly.  It was a gift of a certain well-to-do lady…”

Jyman Trout pauses and tilts his head listening for something over the rumble of his wagon and the jingle of his horse’s tack.  By this time the sun has nearly disappeared behind the hills and the thickening fog muffles the sounds of the forest.  The clop of a shoed horse sounds on the stone behind them though the fog makes it difficult to tell exactly how far behind the horsemen might be.

”I’m afraid I’ve misjudged the distance yet to go to reach Castle Danyll and we’ve riders coming up behind.  It might be best if you hid along the side of the road.”

A clatter of galloping hooves can be heard very near behind Trout’s cart.





. . . . *Jyman Trout* . . . .

*Tsaaruk, Pirvinia, Samad, Garadh:*
Quillian looks tired and nods wearily at Pirvinia’s questions.  ”Garadh had a bout with fever last night but now that I’ve been able to regain my spells I can help him out a bit more than I could yesterday.”  The druid casts a pair of spells on Garadh.  The Lesser Restoration heals the damage the fever caused and the other seems to have been successful at delaying the effects of the disease.  ”That should hold until we find a healer tonight.”

Brother Goswald’s estimate of the distance to Castle Danyll seems to be off somewhat as the group is still on the road as the sun drops below the horizon.  The fog rising up with the darkness muffles everything and leaves a strange sense of disconnection from the world.  With Goswald’s assurance that it isn’t much farther you continue on.

As you travel past sunset the group hears the rumble of a cart or wagon though the fog makes it impossible to tell whether it is behind or ahead of you.  The sound seems to move along with you for a little while and then another sound grows louder by the moment; the clatter of galloping hooves coming up behind.

A wild-eyed horse bursts out of the fog, blood flying from its wounded flanks.  Its fur-swathed rider sways in the saddle, a gleaming hatchet held in one hand.





. . . Brother Goswald . . .


----------



## BigB (May 19, 2014)

Tsaaruck maneuvers his horse to intercept the fur-swathed rider. Unsure if the hatchet wielding rider is charging them or fleeing something behind it he does not know. He bellows a warning to the rider "What news. Mind your horse before you get hurt. What are you riding from?"

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
 Initiative +1
 AC: 20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
 HP: 54 current: 45
 CMB: +9 / CMD: 21 Fort: +7 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
 Rage: 12/12

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 20, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia hung back on her horse, off to the side was preparing her spells. She was ready to fling the one to conjure grease and make the rider’s weapon slippery and hard to hold if necessary. Or she thought of stunning the crazed mount.

She pulled out one of her wands as well. “Can we try calming the horse down?”

Pirvinia was not sure if the rider was really running from something or not, but was getting prepared for either possibility.

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)*
HP:* 32 *Current:* *32**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Lt Crossbow, Wand of Silent Image*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/8, 2nd Level: 5/5

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +13 *
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17) *
HP:* 16 *Current:* 16 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 21, 2014)

Jyman Trout pulls on the reins with intent to stop the wagon so Mirra can get out and hide from the brigands following.  The wagon slows but the riders behind are much closer than expected and a rider almost runs into the back of the cart.  The rider is tall, dark, and thin with wisps of black hair trailing from a cloth pulled across his face.  

"Knave!  Brigand!  Off with you!" yells the grey-bearded, traveling merchant wrapped in woolens and reaching for a heavy staff to threaten Samad with.  His voice echoes oddly in the misty night.

Mirra easily recognizes the rider as an elf from the southern desert of E'n, unusual to be found at this latitude and usually with more honor than to take occupation as brigands.

Samad sees the frightened and blustering merchant and a fair-haired young woman dressed in well-worn leathers.

Tsaaruk pulls his mount directly into the path of the charging horse and axe-wielding rider.  The horse screams and tries to stop but loses traction on the fog-slick stones of the road and slams into Tsaaruk and his horse.  The rider topples from the saddle and lands in Tsaaruk's lap.  Tsaaruk gets a glimpse of injuries and features slackened by death before the corpse begins to fall to the ground.

Off to the side Pirvinia catches a glimpse of something just barely within her sight but masked by the fog so that she can't quite make out what it is.

The other mounts mill about, uneasy because of the panicked mount or their midst or whatever lurks just outside the range of their sight.  Sam swings his head towards the forest and begins to growl.








. . . . *Jyman Trout* . . . . . . . Brother Goswald . . .


----------



## Systole (May 21, 2014)

Mirra gently but insistently pushes down on the old merchant's staff. "I don't think these people are knaves or brigands, Mr. Trout," she explains.  Turning to the others, she introduces herself.  "Hello, I'm Mirra Weathersmith, and this gentlemen is Mister Jynnan Trout, and _that _gentleman appears to be at best seriously ill, and since none of us seems to know what's circling around in the fog, you'll pardon me if I make some preparations."  She draws a small vial from her bandolier and drinks it.  Immediately, her skin darkens and roughens.

[sblock=OOC]Drinking Barkskin extract for +2 natural AC.  Drawing spear.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 18+2 (13+2 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 10/10
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 4/4
2nd Level: 1/2
Extracts Prepared: None

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 2d6+4)
Current Conditions in Effect: Barkskin

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (May 21, 2014)

Samad quickly pulls on the reins to back up from the old man, confusion in his eyes. He held his hands up, and spoke, "Please, I mean you no harm, if you mean none for us. We are just weary wayfarers, looking to reach the castle. I'm sure we would've kept a distance, had we known you were on this road as well, but this fog makes it near impossible to see, and we are in a hurry."
He nodded to Mirra, "Aye, our friend Garadh is afflicted, and none of us had the talents to cure him." 
It was at this moment that the wanderer noticed that everyone else had grown uneasy and rather quiet. He turned to the commotion behind him and saw the panicked beast with a limp form on the ground, still holding onto the reins. He reached for his sword while whispering a prayer, the same he had made earlier that day.
[sblock=OOC]Samad casts Heroism on himself[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +5 CMD: 18
Fort: +3^ Reflex: +9^ Will: +7^
Perception: +11^, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+9^, 1d6+4, 18-20/x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance, Heroism^
Spells Remaining (1st): 3/4
Spells Remaining (2nd): 0/2

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
Battle Dance (2/13)[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (May 21, 2014)

Tsaaruck loses control of his horse for a moment as they collide with the other horse and rider and the hatchet wielding rider is thrown into his lap and further falls to the ground appearing to be quite dead. Tsaaruk is bounced around a bit and tries to just hold on looking much like a large doll being tossed around by a child.

[sblock]
ride check if required 1D20 = [3] = 3
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
 Initiative +1
 AC: 20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
 HP: 54 current: 45
 CMB: +9 / CMD: 21 Fort: +7 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
 Rage: 12/12

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 23, 2014)

The traveling merchant, named Jyman Trout by the blond-haired woman, lowers his staff a little and turns his hostile expression from Samad in the direction of a hazy silhouette that passes near in the fog and causes his white pony to whicker in distress.

From the mist a gravelly voice demands in Old Landellian, *"That prey is ours.  Leave it and be gone, and we may spare you."*








. . . . *Jyman Trout* . . . . . . . Brother Goswald . . .


----------



## Systole (May 23, 2014)

Mirra considers the situation.  "Well, this thing just referred to the rider as 'prey,' which I think rather narrows its identity down a bit.  Especially given the mist and the dialect," she says in Venzan.  Looking skyward, she takes a deep breath and begins to radiate a strange inner glow.  Turning to the others, she adds, "I'm not particularly good at threats myself, but I'm happy to translate for someone else.  I mean, I can certainly _try_ explaining that I'm carrying over a hundred and thirty thaums' worth of magical fire, but I just can't make it sound _menacing_."

[sblock=OOC]Corruption Resistance SLA.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 18+2 (13+2 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 10/10
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 4/4
2nd Level: 1/2
Extracts Prepared: None

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 2d6+4)
Current Conditions in Effect: Barkskin, Corruption Resistance

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (May 23, 2014)

*Garadh*

Garadh, feeling better after the effects of Quillian's spells, but still not entirely healed, turns his horse to face the forest where the threatening voice is coming from, and draws his sword.

He glances over toward Mirra quickly, not wanting to take his eyes of the forest too long. "Narrows down its identity? Do you have a good guess as to what we will soon be facing, then? ... This blade is enchanted; it should cut most things."

Mini-stats: waiting for 5th level approval

OOC re disease/healing [sblock]So Quillian cast a lesser restoration and something to delay the disease, but not a HP healing spell?[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 23, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia was not quite sure what was going on but she heard introductions being made and demands of turning over the rider that tried to sit on Tsaaruk’s lap. After putting the crossbow away, she cast a protection spell on herself and moved her horse closer to the two warriors in her company.

“Whatever the source of that voice might, I cannot say. But anyone that calls a person prey, even if they are dead cannot be good.”

[sblock=Actions]Move Horse to have at least Tsaaruk between her and the danger.
Cast Protection from Evil[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)-> *19 with Prot from Evil**
HP:* 32 *Current:* *32**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor, Prot from Evil*

Weapon in Hand:* Wand of Silent Image*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 5/8, 2nd Level: 5/5

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +13 *
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17) *
HP:* 16 *Current:* 16 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock] [sblock=OOC]Sorry, I had hoped to get to this game yesterday. But after 8 hours of Sexual Assault Prevention & Reporting training yesterday, I was not able to do much afterwards. Not a pleasant topic at all, but finishing the day with over 3 hours of repetitive lecturing on the exact same things covered in the morning discussions while I was sitting in a crowded room and not able to hear more than one word out of three was just horrible. I was physically ill from boredom.[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (May 26, 2014)

Tsaaruk dismounts and stands over the fallen man. "Come then claim your prey if you can, but beware for the prey may only be the enticement to your final rest. I will not give up a person to one such as you as long as I live."

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
 Initiative +1
 AC: 20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
 HP: 54 current: 45
 CMB: +9 / CMD: 21 Fort: +7 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
 Rage: 12/12

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 27, 2014)

The fog mutes Tsaaruk’s challenge and it is quiet afterwards as if whatever lurking in the fog is deciding its next move.  It is not certain that he is understood but the half-orc’s tone in unmistakeable.  It is only moments, though it feels much longer, when the mist swirls aside and a pack of wolves comes surging out to harry Tsaaruk and Tsaaruk and Pirvinia’s mounts.  There is much snapping of jaws but only Tsaaruk’s horse ends up bleeding from a wound on its flank.

Combat Map

        *GM:*  Round One: Everyone is up.     
[sblock=OOC/Combat Info]Light Fog: concealment (20% miss chance) to 15 ft away.  Can’t see anything beyond 15 ft.

Note: Big X is the corpse with the hatchet.

Let me know if you have problems with the map size.

Initiative:
Wolves
Party

Party Stats
Note: Quillion would have used his spells to make sure that the party was healed up to full that morning.
Garadh: 57/57 hp remaining
Mirra:  28/28 hp remaining; [Barkskin 40 min.; Corruption Resistance (Evil) 4 hrs.]
Pirvinia: 32/32 hp remaining; [Mage Armor; Protection from Evil 5 min.]
Quillion: 26/26 hp remaining; no 2nd lv spells remaining
Samad: 37/37 hp remaining; [Heroism 50 min.]
Tsaaruk: 45/54 hp remaining
--horse 15/19 hp

Enemy Stats:
Wolf1: (AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF)  26/26 hp
Wolf2: (AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF)  26/26 hp
Wolf3: (AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF)  26/26 hp
Wolf4: (AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF)  26/26 hp
Wolf5: (AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF)  26/26 hp
Wolf6: (AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF)  26/26 hp
[/sblock]








. . . . *Jyman Trout* . . . . . . . Brother Goswald . . .


----------



## BigB (May 27, 2014)

Tsaaruk grins at the response by the unseen assailant as the wolves advance. "Now this I can understand. Bring it on then" Staying near the body he lands a blow to one of the wolves.

[sblock]
attack wolf 3 1D20+10 = [14]+10 = 24 damage 1D8+5 = [2]+5 = 7

I will raise Tsaaruks HP to full then.  for now.
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  54 current: 54
CMB: +9 / CMD: 21 Fort: +7 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 12/12
Renewed Vigor: 1/1

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 27, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia's horse lashed back with its hooves, defending itself. One of its sharp hooves impacted on the wolf to her right, but it was not enough to really harm it much.

She pulled on the reins and coaxed the animal back a step and she leaned over.  Extending her hand she intoned a spell. Technicolor rays of light sprang forth in a cone towards the nearest three wolves.

"Maybe this will take care of some them."

*Updated Map*
[sblock=Actions]Pirvinia's Horse against Wolf 4 with Hoof 1 (1d20+3=17,  1d4+3=7)
Pirvinia's Horse against Wolf 4 with Hoof 2 (1d20+3=5,  1d4+3=7)

Pirvinia has horse move back 5ft step
Cast Color Spray DC 15 on Wolf 1, Wolf 2, Wolf 4[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)-> *19 with Prot from Evil**
HP:* 32 *Current:* *32**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor, Prot from Evil*

Weapon in Hand:* Wand of Silent Image*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 5/8, 2nd Level: 5/5

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +13 *
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17) *
HP:* 16 *Current:* 16 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 27, 2014)

Mirra hops down from the wagon and moves toward the melee.  "Excuse me ... with the warhammer?  You should take a step back, please," she says , then lets fly with a bomb, which blankets several wolves in choking smoke.

[sblock=OOC]If Tsaaruck can move a step back, Mirra will target the intersection between Wolves 1, 2, and 3 with a Stink Bomb.  If not, then she just hits between 2 and 3.  6 damage to affected wolves and DC 16 Fort or nauseated for 1d4+1 rounds after leaving the cloud.  Cloud is up for 1 round.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 18+2 (13+2 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 9/10
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 4/4
2nd Level: 1/2
Extracts Prepared: None

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 2d6+4)
Current Conditions in Effect: Barkskin, Corruption Resistance

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (May 28, 2014)

*Garadh*

Garadh dismounts from his saddle and advances on the wolves, sword drawn.

Combat Map

Rolls and actions
Dismount as a move action, failed DC 20 ride check to make it a free action 1d20+4 = 17
Move towards nearest wolf


Mini-stats

[sblock]
HP: 57, currently 57
AC: 21 (touch 13, flat-footed 18)
BAB: +5
CMD +9, CMB 21
Fort +8, Ref +3, Will +0
Speed 30'
Longsword +1 Attack: +12 (1d8+7/19-20)
Longsword +1 Power Attack: +10 (1d8+11/19-20)
Sling Attack: +7 (1d4+4)
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (May 28, 2014)

Wolves. Wolves...
Anger boiled in his veins and seeped into his thoughts, for wolves he hated above all else. "_Oh Great Bashu, grant me quickness..." _He began through gritted teeth. He lept from the saddle, turning and somersaulting in the air and on the ground. He could hear his allies calling out, but he couldn't make out their forms in this dreadful fog. He finshed his prayer and listened for the snarling of the wolves, before charging into the mists after them.

Updated Map
[sblock=OOC]Quickly Dismount: Ride (1d20+4=20) Success
Do the level up changes occur immediately, or after we rest? Because if it occurs immediately, then he casts Allegro after he begins his Battle Dance. If not... I guess I'll finish my action after I get a reply. [/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +5 CMD: 18
Fort: +3^ Reflex: +9^ Will: +7^
Perception: +11^, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+11*^, 1d6+6*, 18-20/x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance, Heroism^, Inspire Courage*
Spells Remaining (1st): 3/4
Spells Remaining (2nd): 0/2

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
Battle Dance (3/13)[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (May 28, 2014)

After his missed attack someone yells to step back. Before he realizes he has done it he obeys the command wondering why and whom yelled the command just as a cloud of fumes issues forth with a crash.

updated map

[sblock]
take 5' step back
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
 Initiative +1
 AC: 20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
 HP: 54 current: 54
 CMB: +9 / CMD: 21 Fort: +7 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
 Rage: 12/12
 Renewed Vigor: 1/1

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 28, 2014)

Updated map.


----------



## GlassEye (May 28, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]







Commander_Fallout said:


> Do the level up changes occur immediately, or after we rest?




Immediately[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 31, 2014)

*OOC:*


My apologies for the delay.  I thought we were still waiting for someone to post their actions but it turned out it was me we were waiting for.







After Tsaaruk wounds a wolf and steps away Pirvinia and Mirra, the blond woman they met on the road, step in to act.  The three wolves targeted by Pirvinia’s _color spray_ stand with heads lolling as the magical pattern traps them in its weave.  A bomb then explodes in their midst filling the immediate area with the stench of rotten eggs but quickly evaporates.  The others in the group ready themselves for the attack.  Quillian takes up a guard position next to Brother Goswald.  Jyman Trout jumps down from the cart and grabs the reins of Samad’s horse.  ”Don’t worry about her; I’ve got her.”

Three of the wolves, those unaffected by Pirvinia’s magic, slink into the mist and vanish leaving three of their companions behind, sick, blind and stunned for the moment.

Combat Map

        *GM:*  Round Two: Everyone is up.     
[sblock=OOC/Combat Info]Light Fog: concealment (20% miss chance) to 15 ft away.  Can’t see anything beyond 15 ft.

Note: Big X is the corpse with the hatchet.

Initiative:
Wolves
Party

Party Stats
Note: Quillion would have used his spells to make sure that the party was healed up to full that morning.
Garadh: 57/57 hp remaining
Mirra:  28/28 hp remaining; [Barkskin 40 min.; Corruption Resistance (Evil) 4 hrs.]
Pirvinia: 32/32 hp remaining; [Mage Armor; Protection from Evil 5 min.]
Quillion: 26/26 hp remaining; no 2nd lv spells remaining
Samad: 37/37 hp remaining; [Heroism 50 min.; Allegro 5/5]
Tsaaruk: 45/54 hp remaining
--horse 15/19 hp

Enemy Stats:
Wolf1: (AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF)  20/26 hp  stun: 2/3 rnds.; Will (1d20+1=10); Fort (1d20+5=16)
Wolf2: (AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF)  20/26 hp  stun: 1/2 rnds.; nausea 4/5 rnds.; Will (1d20+1=2); Fort (1d20+5=10)
Wolf3: (AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF)  13/26 hp
Fort (1d20+5=24)
Wolf4: (AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF)  19/26 hp  stun: 4/5 rnds.; Will (1d20+1=7)
Wolf5: (AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF)  26/26 hp
Wolf6: (AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF)  26/26 hp
[/sblock]








. . . . *Jyman Trout* . . . . . . . Brother Goswald . . .


----------



## BigB (Jun 1, 2014)

Tsaaruk steps forward once again and attacks the nearest wolf letting his anger show in his swing. The crunching sound alerts all that the blow indeed hurt the wolf. Tsaaruk bears his teeth at the wolves in challenge matching their beastly ferocity with his own.

updated map

[sblock]
5' step
attack wolf 1 1D20+10 = [20]+10 = 30 damage 1D8+5 = [1]+5 = 6
confirm crit 1D20+10 = [8]+10 = 18
total damage to wolf 1 with crit =18
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]

 Tsaaruck 
 Initiative +1
 AC: 20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
 HP: 54 current: 54
 CMB: +9 / CMD: 21 Fort: +7 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
 Rage: 12/12
 Renewed Vigor: 1/1

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 1, 2014)

Tsaaruk shatters the spine of the wolf and the corpse collapses to the ground.

Combat Map


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 2, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvina let her warhorse continue to pound on the wounded wolf with its shod hooves. It nearly dropped the stunned animal with two sickeningly wet sounding blows that sounded bone crunching.

“I know not how long the stunning effects will last, but I will try to finish these off with fire. What about the others?”

With an arcane gesture, she conjured forth a flaming sphere a few feet away from them as it engulfed the other wounded wolf.

*Updated Map*
[sblock=Actions]Pirvinia's Warhorse vs. Wolf 4 (1d20+3=14, 1d20+3=23), Pirvinia's Warhorse vs. Wolf 4, Crit Confirm (1d20+3=21)
Pirvinia's Warhorse's Damage to Wolf 4 (3d4+9=17)

Pirvinia cast Flaming Sphere on Wolf 2: Pirvinia's Flaming Sphere DC17 (3d6=11) - Does a stunned creature get a Reflex Saving throw?[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)-> *19 with Prot from Evil**
HP:* 32 *Current:* *32**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor, Prot from Evil*

Weapon in Hand:* Wand of Silent Image*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 5/8, 2nd Level: 5/5

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +13 *
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17) *
HP:* 16 *Current:* 16 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 3, 2014)

Pirvinia's mount stomps and snorts causing the mist to curl and very nearly crushes a wolf beneath its hooves.  Pirvinia's sphere of flame severely burns another but both still live for the moment.  The wolves that vanished into the mist, if they remain, move beyond sight in the thick of the mist.

Combat Map

        *GM:*  Mid-Round Two:
Actions remain for Samad, Garadh, & Mirra     
[sblock=OOC/Combat Info]Light Fog: concealment (20% miss chance) to 15 ft away.  Can’t see anything beyond 15 ft.

Note: Big X is the corpse with the hatchet.

Initiative:
Wolves
Party

Party Stats
Note: Quillion would have used his spells to make sure that the party was healed up to full that morning.
Garadh: 57/57 hp remaining
Mirra:  28/28 hp remaining; [Barkskin 40 min.; Corruption Resistance (Evil) 4 hrs.]
Pirvinia: 32/32 hp remaining; [Mage Armor; Protection from Evil 5 min.]
Quillion: 26/26 hp remaining; no 2nd lv spells remaining
Samad: 37/37 hp remaining; [Heroism 50 min.; Allegro 5/5]
Tsaaruk: 45/54 hp remaining
--horse 15/19 hp

Enemy Stats:
Wolf1: (AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF)  DEAD
Wolf2: (AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF)  9/26 hp  stun: 1/2 rnds.; nausea 4/5 rnds.
Wolf3: (AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF)  13/26 hp Retreated
Wolf4: (AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF)  2/26 hp  stun: 4/5 rnds.
Wolf5: (AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF)  26/26 hp Retreated
Wolf6: (AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF)  26/26 hp Retreated
[/sblock]








. . . . *Jyman Trout* . . . . . . . Brother Goswald . . .


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Jun 3, 2014)

*Garadh*

Garadh swings at the nearest wolf, one already stunned by Pirvinia's spell, shouting as he strikes. 

"Begone, cur!" 

As his blade sinks into its vitals and the wolf falls, he pulls it free and looks over towards where the others are fighting, but decides to stand well clear of Pirvinia's fireball.

Rolls and actions
Attack nearest wolf
Attack roll: 1d20+12 = 24
Damage roll: 1d8+7 = 8
Miss chance if needed: 1d100 = 49


Mini-stats

[sblock]
HP: 57, currently 57
AC: 21 (touch 13, flat-footed 18)
BAB: +5
CMD +9, CMB 21
Fort +8, Ref +3, Will +0
Speed 30'
Longsword +1 Attack: +12 (1d8+7/19-20)
Longsword +1 Power Attack: +10 (1d8+11/19-20)
Sling Attack: +7 (1d4+4)
[/sblock]

EDIT; more text, removed incorrect map


----------



## Systole (Jun 3, 2014)

"Mind yourself, Mr. Trout," Mirra says, putting her back to the wagon and readying her spear.  "I've a feeling this isn't over."

Combat Map

[sblock=OOC]Move.  Ready attack on anything that comes in range.

Ready attack (1d20+4=22, 1d8+1=3)
AoO if applicable (1d20+4=19, 1d8+1=2)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 18+2 (13+2 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 9/10
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 4/4
2nd Level: 1/2
Extracts Prepared: None

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 2d6+4), Longspear (+4, x2, 1d8+1, Cold Iron/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: Barkskin, Corruption Resistance

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jun 3, 2014)

Much of the barking had subsided. Fog had a tendency to muffle sound, and this was no exception. Still, he made out a flash of orange and yellow some ways away, and so he charged forward with a divine burst of speed. He ducked out of the way of a frightened mount (whose it was he had no concern for at the moment) and took in the scene. A few were already, though one still stood. Leaping over the carcass of its former pack member, he plunged his blade into the beast's hide.

Updated Map
[sblock=OOC]Attack (1d20+12=17)
Damage (1d6+6=7)
Miss Chance 1d100=61[/sblock][sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)#
HP: 30/30
CMB: +6# CMD: 19#
Fort: +3^ Reflex: +10^# Will: +7^
Perception: +11^, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+12*^#, 1d6+6*, 18-20/x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance, Heroism^, Inspire Courage*, Allegro (2/5 rounds)#
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/5
Spells Remaining (2nd): 0/3

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
Battle Dance (4/15)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 4, 2014)

Garadh and Samad put down the last two wolves still within reach.  From the other side of the cart, near the merchant Jyman Trout, a rough voice calls out in Old Landellian, *"You furless haven't seen the last of us."*  A howl follows immediately echoing strangely in the mist and when it dies away the quiet is oppressive.

Samad's horse shifts with a jingle of tack and the trader holding its reins calls out to Mirra in passable Common, "Ho, lass, sooner we reach Castle Danyll the easier I'll rest."  He turns his attention to the others on the road.  "Jyman Trout travels to the king's castle and would welcome company on the road though it shouldn't be far off now."

        *GM:*  Combat Over.     
[sblock=OOC/Combat Info]Light Fog: concealment (20% miss chance) to 15 ft away.  Can’t see anything beyond 15 ft.

Note: Big X is the corpse with the hatchet.

Initiative:
Wolves
Party

Party Stats
Note: Quillion would have used his spells to make sure that the party was healed up to full that morning.
Garadh: 57/57 hp remaining
Mirra:  28/28 hp remaining; [Barkskin 40 min.; Corruption Resistance (Evil) 4 hrs.]
Pirvinia: 32/32 hp remaining; [Mage Armor; Protection from Evil 5 min.]
Quillion: 26/26 hp remaining; no 2nd lv spells remaining
Samad: 37/37 hp remaining; [Heroism 50 min.; Allegro 5/5]
Tsaaruk: 45/54 hp remaining
--horse 15/19 hp

Enemy Stats:
Wolf1: (AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF)  DEAD
Wolf2: (AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF)  DEAD
Wolf3: (AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF)  13/26 hp Retreated
Wolf4: (AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF)  DEAD
Wolf5: (AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF)  26/26 hp Retreated
Wolf6: (AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF)  26/26 hp Retreated
[/sblock]








. . . . *Jyman Trout* . . . . . . . Brother Goswald . . .


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 4, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia released the flaming sphere and dispelled it.  With the rest of the wolves lost in the mist, the danger was over.

Upon hearing mention of the castle, the sorceress nodded, “Well met, friends. It would appear that there is advantage in traveling in numbers. We happen to be looking forward to spending the night there as well.”

“Does anyone know what to make of that threatening voice from the mists? And what about that?” she asked as she gestured to the corpse on the ground.

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)-> *19 with Prot from Evil**
HP:* 32 *Current:* *32**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor, Prot from Evil*

Weapon in Hand:* Wand of Silent Image*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 5/8, 2nd Level: 5/5

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +13 *
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17) *
HP:* 16 *Current:* 16 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 4, 2014)

"Well, the voice just called us 'furless' ... and also said that we haven't seen the last of them," Mirra translates.  She takes a closer look at the corpses, then pulls a thick tome out of her haversack and begins leafing through it.  "My first thought was that the voice was undead, but I'm beginning to suspect it was a pack of lycanthropes.  If memory serves, there are a few physiological differences between normal wolves and werewolves: the orientation of the dewclaw, curvature of the tail, coloration of the iris...  Let me have a look."  She glances at the corpse of the rider.  "I'm not much of a healer, though."

[sblock=OOC]Examine wolf corpses with help from the books. Take 10 for 25 K:Nature or 21 K:Local.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 18+2 (13+2 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 9/10
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 4/4
2nd Level: 1/2
Extracts Prepared: None

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 2d6+4), Longspear (+4, x2, 1d8+1, Cold Iron/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: Barkskin, Corruption Resistance

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jun 4, 2014)

Tsaaruk looks down at the body at his feet and yells after the mysterious voice in the mist. "Come again and there will be more of the same waiting for you! Perhaps you will become the prey." To the rest of the group. "We should bring the body and its belongings back to the castle perhaps. Perhaps someone there can tell us what this is about."To Jyman Trout "may we load him in the wagon?"

[sblock=mini stats]


 Tsaaruck 
 Initiative +1
 AC: 20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
 HP: 54 current: 54
 CMB: +9 / CMD: 21 Fort: +7 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
 Rage: 12/12
 Renewed Vigor: 1/1

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 4, 2014)

Mirra translates Tsaaruck's threat loudly, and then turns back to her book.  "I just told them what you said.  Except I used the word for 'hunted' instead of the word for 'prey.'  In Old Landellian, 'prey' often has romantic connotations and I didn't think that was your intent.  Although ... I have been wrong before," she says thoughtfully.

[sblock=OOC]Examine wolf corpses with help from the books. Take 10 for 25 K:Nature or 21 K:Local.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 18+2 (13+2 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 9/10
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 4/4
2nd Level: 1/2
Extracts Prepared: None

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 2d6+4), Longspear (+4, x2, 1d8+1, Cold Iron/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: Barkskin, Corruption Resistance

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 5, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvin looked back and forth between Tsaaruck and Mirra with a quizzical expression. She did not know the warrior well enough to guess at his romantic inclinations, but would not be surprised in the slightest by some weirdness in that regards.

“I do not know, maybe he did mean what he said,” she shrugged.

“Taking the corpse back would be useful in trying to learn if there is something going here. If nothing else, the King might have a problem and it will inform him of it.”

“I am Pirvinia von Lichenstein. I heard your introductions before we were interrupted. I suppose werewolves cannot be any worse than ghosts and walking dead. At least not when it comes to my magic.”

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)-> *19 with Prot from Evil**
HP:* 32 *Current:* *32**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor, Prot from Evil*

Weapon in Hand:* Wand of Silent Image*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 5/8, 2nd Level: 5/5

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +13 *
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17) *
HP:* 16 *Current:* 16 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 6, 2014)

Mirra studies the bodies of the dead wolves and compares them to the notes and diagrams in her book.  It is puzzling because the bodies show none of the traditional signs of werewolves.  A footnote in her book confirms it: werewolves slain while in wolf shape transform back to their humanoid form.  These were either normal wolves or something far beyond Mirra's knowledge and she thinks _that_ possibility unlikely.

”Certainly,” says Jyman Trout.  ”Load him on top and we’ll take him to the village and if nothing else get the fellow a decent burial.”

When Tsaaruk goes to load the body onto the cart he gets a good look: the flesh is dry and leathery as if it has been dead for quite a while yet the wounds are consistent with the bite of a wolf.  The bites on the corpse’s mount are fairly fresh.  The corpse itself is wrapped in a long cloak of wolf fur and clasped in its death grip is a silver hatchet. 








. . . . *Jyman Trout* . . . . . . . Brother Goswald . . .


----------



## BigB (Jun 6, 2014)

Tsaaruk is a bit confused with the conversation between Mirra and Privinia. "I uh did not mean any romantic  interest. I only meant to threaten. Anyway do you think this voice in the mist meant romance when calling our dead body here prey?" Tsaaruk looks to Garadh for answers a moment hoping the warrior could help him in this discussion. After a moment he continues loading the body into the cart and tying the horse to the cart as well. "Well there Miss Mirra is it. What do you make of this? The body seems as though it has been dead longer than we know it to be. Strange things happening here."

[sblock=mini stats]

 Tsaaruck 
 Initiative +1
 AC: 20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
 HP: 54 current: 54
 CMB: +9 / CMD: 21 Fort: +7 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
 Rage: 12/12
 Renewed Vigor: 1/1

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Jun 8, 2014)

*Garadh*

Garadh looks at the corpse Tsaaruck is putting into the cart. 

"Do you think it used to be some kind of undead? But more importantly... that axe. Maybe it is magical or something else special ... could any of you with magic try to sense any magic on it?"

Garadh also inspects both the corpse and the axe himself.

OOC: 
Perception = 1d20+8 = 17

Mini-stats

[sblock]
HP: 57, currently 57
AC: 21 (touch 13, flat-footed 18)
BAB: +5
CMD +9, CMB 21
Fort +8, Ref +3, Will +0
Speed 30'
Longsword +1 Attack: +12 (1d8+7/19-20)
Longsword +1 Power Attack: +10 (1d8+11/19-20)
Sling Attack: +7 (1d4+4)
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 8, 2014)

To Garadh the body looks like little more than an older man with skin weathered and leathery from years of wind and sun.  The fresh-looking wounds _are_ rather incongruous with the dessicated, almost mummified, skin but if he was undead he certainly isn't animate now.  Beneath the wolf-skin cloak the corpse wears sturdy clothing such that a long-time traveler might wear.  The axe, however, seems special: as soon as Garadh lays hands on it to examine it closer he feels the tingle of magic and is certain that there is a price involved in owning it.  He looks it over thoroughly: the head of the throwing axe is silver with a snarling wolf head engraved on one side and the face of an innocent engraved on the other.

"All ready?" calls Jyman Trout from his seat on the cart.  "Then let us travel on; I am well past ready to roll into the security of less wild lands." 











. . . . *Jyman Trout* . . . . . . . Brother Goswald . . .  . . . . *The Silver Axe* . . . .


----------



## BigB (Jun 9, 2014)

"While I would prefer to hunt this voice in the mist I think this situation calls for us to make our way to the castle and inform the locals of what has happened here. Garadh still is in need of attention before we can continue on our way. Let us be moving then." Tsaaruk gets on his horse and ready to move out. As they travel he will constantly scan for any sign of wolves.

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
 Initiative +1
 AC: 20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
 HP: 54 current: 54
 CMB: +9 / CMD: 21 Fort: +7 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
 Rage: 12/12
 Renewed Vigor: 1/1

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 9, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia cast her spell and activated her mage sight to examine the magical auras around the axe.

“It certainly looks to be an usual piece. Perhaps that is what the voice was after, and not the actual corpse itself. It could be a powerful weapon on its own, or maybe the emblem has significance and it is a bane to werewolves.”

To aid in her study of the weapon, she cast another spell to specialize in determining magical properties.

[sblock=Actions]Cast Detect Magic and Identify Spellcraft to ID Axe (1d20+19=39)[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)-> *19 with Prot from Evil**
HP:* 32 *Current:* *32**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor, Prot from Evil*

Weapon in Hand:* Wand of Silent Image*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 4/8, 2nd Level: 4/5

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +13 *
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17) *
HP:* 16 *Current:* 16 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jun 9, 2014)

Samad wiped his blade on the wolf's fur before sheathing it again. He walked back to the merchant and bowed his head in thanks for looking after the horse. He took the reins and began clambering back onto it, saying, "Yes, we should get going. As much as I would love to hunt down these monsters, we still have a prior job to look to. Perhaps we can warn the lord when we reach his keep."
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +3^ Reflex: +9^ Will: +7^
Perception: +11^, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+9^, 1d6+4, 18-20/x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Heroism^
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/5
Spells Remaining (2nd): 0/3

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
Battle Dance (4/15)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 10, 2014)

Pirvinia also feels the sense of foreboding when she takes up the axe to examine its magical properties.  Its enchantment surrenders its secrets easily: the weapon holds minor enchantments to enhance its balance and sharpness.  But she senses something more to the weapon and Pirvinia peels away obscuring enchantment until she discovers an underlying geas that affects the wielder.  Unfortunately she is unable to tell what form the geas would take.

When everyone is ready Jyman Trout sets his wagon to rolling down the road and the horses gladly follow.  It is only minutes later that the forest thins and as the forest does so the fog vanishes revealing a rolling farmland, scattered houses with sharply peaked roofs, and a castle sitting atop a hill, all ringed in by the thick forests.  Trout sighs and a moment later is echoed by Brother Goswald's sigh of relief at having finally reached the town.

Trout drives his wagon up to the castle.  The guard stops everyone though he clearly is acquainted with Jyman Trout.  *"Traveling with a troupe now, Trout?  Giving up the merchant's life for the mummer's?  So, who is this?"*  While phrased as a question to Trout it is clearly directed to the group as a whole.

[sblock]Axe: +1 silversheen throwing axe[/sblock]











. . . . *Jyman Trout* . . . . . . . Brother Goswald . . .  . . . . *The Silver Axe* . . . .


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 10, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia was not sure if anyone should wield the axe or not with the geas attached, “Well, the throwing axe is special for lycanthropes, but there is more to it as Garadh felt. Anyone using it will be under the effect of a geas, but it is behind my ability to ascertain what form that will take. I will put the axe away for now, and if any of you warriors want to try using it later I will gladly hand it over.”

She put the throwing axe in a saddlebag as they continued onwards to the castle.

Upon being challenged by the guard, Privinia glanced at Brother Goswald and wondered why he had not been recognized. She spoke up from atop her black roan, “We are travelers that seek refuge for a day or two. Our companion is ill and in need of the services of a healer. Our names are…” Gesturing to each of them, she provided the names of her companions.

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)-> *19 with Prot from Evil**
HP:* 32 *Current:* *32**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor, Prot from Evil*

Weapon in Hand:* Wand of Silent Image*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 4/8, 2nd Level: 4/5

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +13 *
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17) *
HP:* 16 *Current:* 16 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 11, 2014)

The guard nods and opens the gate to the courtyard.  *"I hope you enjoy the hospitality of Castle Danyll.  Your ill companion will be well cared for here."*

Jyman Trout drives his cart over next to a stable and a stable boy and several grooms come out to unsaddle and stable your horses.  By the time that is well started and you have collected your gear you become aware that the door to the castle itself stands open and a slight figure, backlit by the dim light of a low-burning fire, stands in the door.  A melodious voice calls out in heavily accented Common.

"Welcome to Castle Danyll.  Our home is yours for as long as there is need.  I am Valeriya.  Come inside.  My father has already retired but he will be pleased to greet you in the morning."

The young woman, clad in a heavy fur-trimmed robe to guard against the night chill, stands aside to welcome everyone as they enter.  Her eyes light up when she sees Jyman Trout.  "Oh, Trout!  What have you brought for me this time?  Wait, is that Brother Goswald in the rear?  Father will be pleased to see that he has returned safely.  Come in, come in.  Were you long on the road?  I'll have food and ale brought.  You must be hungry."











. . . . *Jyman Trout* . . . . . . . Brother Goswald . . .  . . . . . . . *Valeriya* . . . . . .


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 11, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia was not surprised at the hospitality; it was not an uncommon occurrence amongst the provincial kingdoms and fiefdoms. She smiled and accepted the hospitality.

“I thank you, Lady Valeriya. I am Pirvinia von Lichenstein.  If I could trouble your staff to have a hot bath prepared, that would be most welcome and appreciated.”

Since Brother Goswald was known to the castle, she did not answer for him about their journey and business.

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)-> *
HP:* 32 *Current:* *32**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* None*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 4/8, 2nd Level: 4/5

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +13 *
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17) *
HP:* 16 *Current:* 16 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 11, 2014)

"Good evening, Lady Valeriya.  I'm Mirra Weathersmith, of the Weathersmith craftsmen."  The alchemist bows.  "I only just ran into Mr. Trout on the road, so I'm not sure your hospitality applies to me.  But I'm certainly willing to provide my services as an alchemist and a natural philosopher in return for a night's meal and lodging.  I'm on my way to Chernyj Forest, as I have business there."

[sblock=OOC]--[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 18+2 (13+2 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 9/10
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 4/4
2nd Level: 1/2
Extracts Prepared: None

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 2d6+4), Longspear (+4, x2, 1d8+1, Cold Iron/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jun 11, 2014)

"Perhaps too long on the road, if not for the distance, than for the weariness from its tolls." He bowed, "I am Samad Salil, and I am glad to make your acquaintance and grateful to accept your hospitality." 
In truth, he was ready to sleep long and deep. His head was spinning, running over the events of that day many times. It began with fighting the dead, and ended with fighting dogs, two things despised by his lord. Even if such was not a sign from above, he was concerned all the same.


----------



## BigB (Jun 12, 2014)

Tsaaruk also is ready for rest. Uncomfortable in social situations such as this he remains quiet listening to as much as he understands and what he doesn't, well doesn't really matter as long as no weapons are drawn. He stands with as much composure and patience as a bored child being dragged through the market by the mother being forced to look at vegetable stand after vegetable stand, nothing interesting at all. Thinking back on recent events he wonders about the future confrontation with the bird men. He feels ready, but did they not convey the same confidence. This will be a clash to be remembered he thinks. And the voice in the mist, certainly that voice did not sound as though it will just give up. Next time will not be so easy. So yes a good nights rest in a secure room would do them all some good.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 13, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, been pretty busy and I don't want to rush the next post.  I hope to get things moving Friday or Saturday at the latest.[/sblock]


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Jun 13, 2014)

*Garadh*

"I am Garadh, of Venza. I thank you for your hospitality." Garadh too is weary as well as still being somewhat ill, and is more than ready for a rest.

Mini-stats

[sblock]
HP: 57, currently 57
AC: 21 (touch 13, flat-footed 18)
BAB: +5
CMD +9, CMB 21
Fort +8, Ref +3, Will +0
Speed 30'
Longsword +1 Attack: +12 (1d8+7/19-20)
Longsword +1 Power Attack: +10 (1d8+11/19-20)
Sling Attack: +7 (1d4+4)
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 14, 2014)

”Nonsense, Miss Weathersmith.  Our hospitality is extended to all."  Trying her best to not ignore any one of her guests, Valeriya turns to respond to Pirvinia.  "The builders of our castle had the foresight to build over a hot spring.  We have bathing and soaking rooms that I hope you will find acceptable.”

Valeriya leaves Pirvinia in the care of an older, female servant who leads her down a side hall then down a short flight stairs that grows progressively more humid, through a waiting room of some sort to a steamy chamber with private alcoves lining the walls.  *”These are to wash alcove,”* says the servant in broken Common.  *”Beyond lay hot-soak pool and next cold plunge but snow is melt and only little cold.”* 

Valeriya and a handful of servants make sure the guests of Castle Danyll have everything they need.  Food and ale is brought out and set on the table for those hungry and when all immediate needs are cared for the guests are shown to rooms off the great hall to sleep through the remainder of the night.

*~ ~ * ~ ~*​
The following morning echoes of the castle’s bustle slowly waken those still sleeping in the guest hall.  Garadh wakens to the sound of voices murmuring quietly over his bed.  When he opens his eyes he sees Quillian in conversation with a tiny human woman almost gnomish in size.  She notices that Garadh has awakened and rubs her wrinkled hands together.  ”Ah, he wakes.”  Before Garadh can do much more than sit up the woman has reached over and put a wooden cup to Garadh’s lips.  ”Drink it down.  Now there’s a good boy.”  The liquid is viscous and vile smelling but the little woman is relentless and doesn’t put the cup away until Garadh drinks it all down.  ”I am Sofya Matinkovai but most call me Matta Sofya.  Now, you are not contagious so if you hurry you can break fast with the others in the great hall.”

When the group of travelers, including Jyman Trout and Brother Goswald, enter the great hall they see a tall, rangy middle-aged man sitting at table in a large chair while all the other tables have benches.  His face is stern and bears the wrinkles of much sun exposure and is framed by short, wavy hair and a square-cut beard going to grey.  At his side is a woman of similar age, auburn hair in a thick braid that goes down to the mid-point of her back and with a maroon scarf wrapped around her head.  Her features are fine with nose and chin prominent and with heavy-lidded eyes.

The man gets up from his chair and spreads his arms wide.  ”Ah, my guests have arrived.  I am Danyll, your host, and you are most welcome.  Come, break your fast and tell me what brings such a mixed group of men and women here.  This is my wife, the Lady Raisa, and you met my daughter Valeriya last night, I hear.  Come, join me at table and let us share bread.”

Jyman Trout and Brother Goswald greet King Danyll but make excuses and join the king’s small warband at a table farther down so that the group can make the acquaintance of the royal family.

[sblock=OOC]Garadh will need to make Fort saves (one per game day), until he succeeds twice in a row, to shake off the disease.  The DC is 18 but Matta Sofya’s attentions will give him a +4 bonus to the roll.

Meanwhile, characters can rest and recover in the castle, take care of outstanding business, do shopping in town and with Jyman Trout, and anything else that you might need/want to do.  Technically, the base limit of the town is 1,000 gp but with Jyman Trout’s goods and King Danyll willing to take unwanted items into his treasury/armory (particularly the slain knight’s gear) and give fair value of things from his treasury the base value will have a temporary bump to 9,000 gp.  The amount each character has at their disposal is listed in the first post under Adventure Tracking.  Add 1,000 gp to that number for the time since that calculation.

Feel free to keep up the RP until the shopping chores are cleared away.  Any questions, ask.  As I’m writing this late, I’m sure I’ve forgotten something.[/sblock]












. . . . *Jyman Trout* . . . . . . . Brother Goswald . . .  . . . . . . . *Valeriya* . . . . . .












. . . . . *King Danyll* . . . . . . . . . *Queen Raisa* . . . . . . . . *Matta Sofya* . . . . .


----------



## BigB (Jun 16, 2014)

Tsaaruk enjoys his meal but does not have much to say in conversation. He is greatful for the others who seem more comfortable in these situations and allow him to just watch and listen. After dinner he retires to his sleeping quarters feeling confident that Garradh will be seen to. With the morning he goes to the armory to see what might be helpful in their future endeavors as they return to the site of the birdmen. Finding a magic warhammer and some potions he feels very good about his chances.



[sblock=shopping]
looking for +1flaming warhammer= 77 no luck
+1 shock warhammer found 1D100 = [70] = 70
potions clw 4 found, 5th roll was 99
potions lesser restoration 2found 1D100 = [62] = 62, 1D100 = [61] = 61
return potions of lesser restoration and purchase wand of cure light wounds roll=75 success


Adv Gold = 5171-4312+1shock warhammer-200clw-750clw+12sell warhammer=-79gp
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 16, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia sat at the table next to Mirra Weathersmith. “Well, I thank you milord for your hospitality.”

She reached for a glass of fruit juice and chilled it with a minor cantrip. With the ring she wears, she only needs to eat and drink enough to be social.

She glanced over at Brother Goswald at the King’s question; she was not quite sure how much to say or reveal. “We came seeking healing for our companion. Beyond that, we are helping Brother Goswald in his endeavors.”

Pirvinia looked to the woman beside her and asked while the others were answering the King, “Mirra, you mentioned business Chernyj Forest. I am curious where that is. Is it far?”

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)-> *
HP:* 32 *Current:* *32**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance*

Weapon in Hand:* None*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 8/8, 2nd Level: 5/5

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +13 *
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17) *
HP:* 16 *Current:* 16 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock] [sblock=OOC]I intend to keep the Ring of Sustenance but if someone else also wants it I rolled for a new one. I also recommend anyone that is not already carrying a CLW wand take the one from our treasury. Privinia has one already.

6300+55(coinage)+75(selling Wand of Prot from Evil)+100 (potions of CLW)=6530gp
-2500gp Ring of Sustenance (if necessary Ring of Sustenance (1d100=40))
-4000gp Headband of Alluring +2 Cha (1d100=40)
Page of Spell Knowledge (Stone Call) (1d100=83) - Fail
Page of Spell Knowledge (Web) (1d100=86) - Fail
Page of Spell Knowledge (Summon Monster II) (1d100=90) -Fail[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 16, 2014)

Mirra nods.  "I've traveled here from Venza, at the behest of a woman known as Mistress Telka.  She was looking for someone to retrieve a sample of Aamornan honey from the fey of the Chernyj Wood, and ... well, I practically jumped at the chance."  She looks at the lord and lady.  "If I could prevail upon you for a map of the region, I would appreciate it greatly."

[sblock=OOC]--[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 18+2 (13+2 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 9/10
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 4/4
2nd Level: 1/2
Extracts Prepared: None

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 2d6+4), Longspear (+4, x2, 1d8+1, Cold Iron/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 17, 2014)

"Oh, our lands are surrounded by the Chernyj Forest," interjects Valeriya.

Queen Raisa seems somewhat distracted and keeps looking down the hall towards another table.  *"Is Brother Goswald well?  He looks sallow."*

The king looks askance at his wife but turns his attention back to his guests.  "I have maps that you could study.  I'll show them to you after the meal.  Right after I examine this unusual cargo my guardsmen tell me that you have brought into my home."

Valeriya's attention is obviously heightened with mention of the City of Glass.  "Venza?!  My sister traveled there.  It is why Father made us learn Low Landellian and has us practice whenever possible.  What's the city like?"  Conversation from that point revolves mainly around describing experiences and locations from Venza and Valeriya listening raptly and asking question after question.

Eventually the long meal ends and King Danyll, accompanied by the four men of his warband present, his daughter, Jyman Trout and the travelers new to the region make their way to an outbuilding where the guardsmen of the previous night stowed the two bodies in preparation for burial.  Danyll pulls back the shroud from the knight's face.  There is no recognition in his eyes as he studies the man's features.  Each of the king's men come up and look but each shake their head.  "He's not known to us.  His gear is of good quality and if it is not useful to you, then I'll be pleased to dispose of it for you.  Perhaps, we can find something in my armory suitable for your men-at-arms."

When Danyll pulls back the shroud from the ancient you came across on the road he pauses then whisks the shrouding material completely from the body.  He face folds into a look of concern and he reaches out and touches his fingers lightly to the wolf-skin cloak.  Valeriya shifts through the crowd until she can see the body.  She gasps.  "But... Polina!"











. . . . *Jyman Trout* . . . . . . . Brother Goswald . . .  . . . . . . . *Valeriya* . . . . . .












. . . . . *King Danyll* . . . . . . . . . *Queen Raisa* . . . . . . . . *Matta Sofya* . . . . .


----------



## BigB (Jun 17, 2014)

Tsaaruk standing toward the back of the group thinking of bed and rest even more so after the meal is suddenly focused again on the goings on as Valeriya seems to know the person or at least have some knowledge surrounding the strange situation. "Excuse me, but do you know him then?" Thinking he may not have spoken properly to royalty, but wanting to know more about the voice in the mist with wolves at its command, has broken his hesitance for a moment. He then looks to Privinia and the others hoping he had not offended their host in speaking out like that.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 17, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*






Pirvinia had a curious expression at the news and asked Mirra a bit later, “Is the fey’s Aamornan honey that valuable? You certainly came a long way.”

Outside as she watched the unveiling of the most recent corpse they collected. It certainly appeared to be a good decision to bring the corpse with them. While they royals look distraught, it was becoming obvious they recognized the deceased.

The sorceress was of one mind with the big warrior and she asked in a respectful tone, “I presume you all recognize the body?”


[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)-> *
HP:* 32 *Current:* *32**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance*

Weapon in Hand:* None*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 8/8, 2nd Level: 5/5

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +13 *
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17) *
HP:* 16 *Current:* 16 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 18, 2014)

Danyll, though he claims the title of king, seems the sort to respect ability and competence rather than titles and takes no offense to being addressed casually.  Danyll places his hand on his daughter's shoulder and gives it a squeeze of reassurance though an astute observer of human nature might suspect it is as much to keep her from answering.  He glances up from the body and nods.  "I knew him.  Ostruzek was a legendary hunter, even when I was just a boy.  He was coming here to participate in a ritual of vital importance to my people."  Danyll flips open the wolf-skin cloak, notices and examines the strange state of the skin and wounds, and absently rubs his fingers across the dead man's tooled leather belt that depicts scenes of hunting on it.

[sblock=Pics]










. . . . *Jyman Trout* . . . . . . . Brother Goswald . . .  . . . . . . . *Valeriya* . . . . . .












. . . . . *King Danyll* . . . . . . . . . *Queen Raisa* . . . . . . . . *Matta Sofya* . . . . .
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 18, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia was respectful of the sadness that hung in the air as Danyll was grieving over the lost hunter. She said softly, “He presence will surely be missed, then. You have my… own condolences.” She added to make sure the less vocal and politic of her companions would be covered.

However, the sorceress was curious and asked, “What is this ritual of vital importance? Who is going to take his place now?”

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)-> *
HP:* 32 *Current:* *32**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance*

Weapon in Hand:* None*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 8/8, 2nd Level: 5/5

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +13 *
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17) *
HP:* 16 *Current:* 16 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 18, 2014)

Mirra nods again.  "If it's of vital importance, I'd certainly be willing to lend any assistance I could.  I don't think my researches are urgent."

[sblock=OOC]Are there any Knowledge checks I can make here?  If so, what?  Her K skills will all be between +11 and +15 when using a book, for a 21 to 25 on a Take 10.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 18+2 (13+2 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 9/10
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 4/4
2nd Level: 1/2
Extracts Prepared: None

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 2d6+4), Longspear (+4, x2, 1d8+1, Cold Iron/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jun 18, 2014)

Samad had kept out of the way mostly, thanking his hosts whenever he felt it appropriate, and letting those others more versed in these cultures take the lead. Yet as they were looking over the apparent fallen comrade he couldn't get the events of last night out of his head. He came forward, "Does this ritual have anything to do with the talking wolf that haunts your woods? The one that I assume this man was hunting, and whose pack we encountered last night?

[sblock=OOC]Whenever he gets the chance, Samad's going shopping.
Buying Adaptive +1 Composite Longbow 1d100=82 Fail
Buying +1 Composite Longbow (1d100=50) Success (-2400)
Adds +2 Str bonus to equal 2600 GP out of 5103 GP
2503 GP remaining. 
Selling old longbow (+100)
Buying Feather Step Slippers (1d100=28) Success (-2000)
 603 GP remaining. Bleh, what to do? :c[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +2 Reflex: +8 Will: +5
Perception: +9, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+7, 1d6+4, 18-20/x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse
Spells Remaining (1st): 5/5
Spells Remaining (2nd): 3/3

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 19, 2014)

King Danyll is clearly debating with himself over how much to reveal to strangers to his land but the decision is taken from him when a clear, high voice comes from behind the group clustered round Ostruzek’s corpse.  ”It is the challenge of the fang,” begins Matta Sofya.  ”Undertaken at the whim of Lesovik to gain his favor and blessing; an ages-old contest between man and wolf.”

Something of Matta Sofya’s words strike a chord with Mirra like the memory of a childhood story…

The tiny woman slips through the crowd to stand next to Ostruzek.  She reaches up and touches his face with some affection.  ”Ostruzek bore an axe, the symbol of the office of Hunter.  If it was not with him when you found him then it has, by the wisdom of Erwahai, moved to he who would next bear it.”  Her tone becomes a bit more grim.  ”Or the Would-be King of the Wolves has stolen it away to give himself advantage during this contest.”

”It was most likely the Would-be King of the Wolves and his pack that you encountered last night, Master Samad.  And I would gladly accept your assistance,” responds Danyll to Mirra though the set of his lips and the creases in his brow tend to indicate he is unsure what form that assistance might take.

[sblock=OOC]Relevant skill would be Knowledge (religion).  Extrapolating the Difficulty table out to include knowledge of the tenets/rituals of an obscure god like Lesovik would end up with a DC 25.  Not enough for Take 10 to work in this case if Mirra’s K (religion) is 21.  Feel free to roll.

[sblock=K (religion) DC 25; Challenge of the Fang]At irregular periods of time the wild god Lesovik demands a contest between man and wolf for his favor and dominance.  An innocent wrapped in ritual raimant is sent out into the forest.  After a day or so the Hunter and the Would-be King of the Wolves are released to pursue the Innocent, one to protect her the other to devour her.  Whoever succeeds gains Lesovik’s favor for their faction.[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Pics]










. . . . *Jyman Trout* . . . . . . . Brother Goswald . . .  . . . . . . . *Valeriya* . . . . . .












. . . . . *King Danyll* . . . . . . . . . *Queen Raisa* . . . . . . . . *Matta Sofya* . . . . .
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 19, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia took the news about the axe with emblem on it with an arched eyebrow. That throwing axe was in her saddle bags and…

“Um, you need not worry that the wolf king has the axe. But…ah, I do not think your next hunter has it either…”

“At least hope that is not the case,” she added wryly. She was not afraid of the wolf king with her companions to aid her. As a growing sorceress, her power was increasing. But she was not very proficient with an axe and the ritual or contest sounded like a warrior’s type of thing to her.

Pirvinia glanced at Tsaaruk, but said nothing.

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)-> *
HP:* 32 *Current:* *32**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance*

Weapon in Hand:* None*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 8/8, 2nd Level: 5/5

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +13 *
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17) *
HP:* 16 *Current:* 16 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jun 19, 2014)

Tsaaruk paying full attention to this history of the fallen warrior has his interest peaked. "And how does the next axe bearer get chosen? It seems this would be wolf king wants a fight with us for not giving up Ostruzek to him. What can you tell us of this wolf king? We could not see him only his wolves." Noticing Privinias glance toward him Tsaaruk wonders if perhaps the axe has chosen either himself or Garradh as its next bearer. Privinias caution about the axe still lingers in his thoughts, he would not like to end up old and shriveled before his time.

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  54 current: 54
CMB: +9 / CMD: 21 Fort: +7 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 12/12
Renewed Vigor: 1/1

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 19, 2014)

”Are you so sure the axe is not where it is intended to be?”  The look Matta Sofya gives Pirvinia is one of wide-eyed innocence.

”_You_ have the axe?” blurts Valeriya.  Surprise is evident on her face.

”And why not?  Is not the challenge equally wits versus cunning as it is mighty thews versus ferocity?  Oh, I have nothing against mighty thews,” Matta Sofya rambles on with an appraising look at Tsaaruk, ”I was quite enamored of them as a young woman, as I am sure you are.”  Valeriya’s fair face flushes bright red.  ”But there is more to the challenge than axe versus fang.  Besides, the ritual does not occur for a few days yet; the axe still has time to find the right bearer if it is misplaced.”

Jyman Trout, standing near Tsaaruk, moves over to answer the question asked moments before.  ”No one is entirely certain who or what the wolf king is.  Some say he is a preternaturally intelligent beast, others a wolf that can take on the guise of a man.”  Trout shrugs.  The only certainty is that he is cunning and commands the loyalty of the Forest’s wolves.”

[sblock=OOC]Not saying Pirvinia has to hold onto the axe or give it up; just that options are open still.  You don’t even have to take this hook if you don’t want to.  We can still finish the temple and/or follow up on Mirra’s mission.  Choice is yours.[/sblock][sblock=Pics]










. . . . *Jyman Trout* . . . . . . . Brother Goswald . . .  . . . . . . . *Valeriya* . . . . . .












. . . . . *King Danyll* . . . . . . . . . *Queen Raisa* . . . . . . . . *Matta Sofya* . . . . .
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jun 19, 2014)

to Matta Sofya "Aged mother you speak of the challenge as more than axe vs fang. What else can you tell us of the challenge. Is it intended to be a lone hunter or may this hunter have the aid of others as the Wolf King seems to not act independently. Perhaps it is Privinia or Garadh or Mystie, can they not have their pack of friends to act on their behalf much as the wolf pack for the Wolf King?" Tsaaruk turns to the others of his group "should we not confront this now rather than have them at our backs when we return to the bird men?" Finally to Brother Goswald "I would not feel right leaving you at the temple after clearing the bird men only to have you attacked after we leave by this wolf king and his pack of wolves. What do you say?" The normally quiet Tsaaruk finds his voice when he believes he can help and feels strongly about his opinion. Having said his piece he listens to the others responses pondering the changes coming over him. Once he would have charged off to fight this wolf king with or without the others although he probably would not have left the birdmen while they still stand either.

[sblock=ooc]
Tsaaruk is up for a fight if the group is. Who gets the honor of the axe and its geas?
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  54 current: 54
CMB: +9 / CMD: 21 Fort: +7 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 12/12
Renewed Vigor: 1/1

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 20, 2014)

Mirra pauses, then digs in her satchel for a book.  Flipping rapidly though the pages, she begins talking, "L ... L,E ... Lesovik ... Lesovik's challenge.  Yes, I remember!  Yes ... yes ... "  She rapidly scans the pages, then deflates.  When she continues, it's hard for her to keep the note of disapproval out of her voice.  "Oh.  Oh, I see.  One of the Old Gods.  Red in tooth and claw, and all that.  And this man with the axe, he was supposed to be the ritual defender, except the King of Wolves decided to remove the competition beforehand.  Clever, I suppose, but I'm not sure that's in keeping with the spirit of the contest."

Mirra pauses, then looks at Matta Sofya and continues.  "But there's an innocent involved, isn't there?"  Though it's phrased as a question, the tone is that of a statement.  "I won't leave an innocent to be slaughtered.  I _won't._  I'll support whoever chooses to bear the axe.  Or I'll take it, if no one else does, although an axe isn't really my sort of weapon."  She glances at Princess Valeriya, and then shifts her gaze back to the wise woman.  "And these tales have a structure, don't they?  It's never just _any _innocent.  It's always an innocent with a true connection to the land."

[sblock=OOC]K:Religion (with book) (1d20+11=26)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 18+2 (13+2 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 9/10
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 4/4
2nd Level: 1/2
Extracts Prepared: None

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 2d6+4), Longspear (+4, x2, 1d8+1, Cold Iron/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jun 20, 2014)

Samad stroked his chin. He knew it wasn't truly any of his concern, but this plight struck a chord with him. He asked, "Tell me please, what should happen if you fail to find the next hunter, or if your chosen should fail? What does this "king" of the wolves gain if he should win?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 20, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia was not overjoyed.

It was not the prospect of the contest itself and the noble desire of her companions to take it on. She would not want to so anyone hurt if they could prevent it.  No, she was unhappy because she feared that stupid axe in her saddlebags might have a mind of its own and decide she was supposed to be the next hunter. She did not want to be cursed nor wield the weapon herself standing alone. She was a sorceress, dammit, not a thuggish warrior!

She breathed in heavily to calm herself and answered carefully, “I can agree that we should deal with the King of Wolves now since the temple can wait a few more day. We let it wait for us to bring Garadh back here for healing.”

“However… I too would like to know more about the contest. I happen to have that magical axe amongst my belongings already, but I am no lone hunter…”

“Hmm. Well, actually, I could purchase a potion of flying and then deal with the wolf king myself if he doesn’t believe ranged weapons.” Safe from a wolf’s bite and caws, she was more than capable of blasting any single foe with her magic.

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)-> *
HP:* 32 *Current:* *32**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance*

Weapon in Hand:* None*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 8/8, 2nd Level: 5/5

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +13 *
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17) *
HP:* 16 *Current:* 16 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 22, 2014)

Matta Sofya nods in response to Tsaaruk.  ”It would seem the Wolf King is using desperate and unusual tactics.  Perhaps Lesovik would not object to our countering his tactics in similar manner.  As for the challenge…

Brother Goswald interrupts, ”The temple and its squatters haven’t moved beyond its fallen walls since I left here to acquire your services.  What can they do in the few days until we can return?  This seems the more pressing and the service we have arranged can wait if that is your decision.  You’ll get no condemnation from me.”

”As for the challenge, yes, an innocent is chosen, _has been_ chosen.”

”My sister, Polina,” says Valeriya, ”Will don the crimson cloak.  I would take her place but I am too old.”  Tears of frustration well up in the young woman’s eyes.

”I wore the crimson cloak myself when I was a girl and still I can tell you little of the challenge; the details are different each time.  There is a ritual at dusk, when the girl takes on the cloak and enters sacred ways of the forest.  The Hunter sits vigil until dawn.  Then he or she can enter the forest after the girl.  There are tests and often a confrontation with the Wolf King.”

Matta Sofya looks like she will continue her explanation of the challenge but takes a long indrawn breath.  As she does so she seems to subtley grow in stature and exudes an aura of calm and insight.  Her eyes roll back in her head and gleam with a golden light.  ”Choice, catechism, and consequence lie before you.  You shall pass through places that were ancient before the birth of iron, and iron will avail you little there.  Knowledge of the old ways is better than sword or shield.  Not all that is devoured is dead and gone, and when offered a choice the brave may earn a great reward by boldly saying ‘all’.”  After her pronouncement Matta Sofya exhales and the gleam fades and she seems to shrink back into herself.

[sblock=OOC]Not ignoring Samad's question; just didn't want to make this post too long.[/sblock][sblock=Pics]










. . . . *Jyman Trout* . . . . . . . Brother Goswald . . .  . . . . . . . *Valeriya* . . . . . .












. . . . . *King Danyll* . . . . . . . . . *Queen Raisa* . . . . . . . . *Matta Sofya* . . . . .
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 23, 2014)

Mirra nods grimly.  "Ancient before the birth of iron?  Fine."  She takes a glowing flask from her belt and flicks it with a fingernail.  A clear tone rings through the hall, and the alchemist's eyes burn with celestial fury.  "But ancient before the birth of _fire_?  Oh, I think not.  I think fire was ancient before _they _were birthed.  And I will _not _see an innocent harmed."

She stands, rigid with righteous anger.  "I will trade my iron for silver.  And I will bring such knowledge as I have to the challenge."  She leans toward Matta Sofya.  "Mortals have accepted the choice, the catechism, and the consequence dictated by those for whom you speak.  But I wonder ... does that mean they have accepted the choice, the catechism, and the consequence dictated of mortals?  After all, even the oldest blades ... those that were chipped from volcanic glass and then wrapped with sinew to make a grip ... even _those _blades cut both ways."

[sblock=OOC]Mirra with trade out everything she can for alchemical silver.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 18+2 (13+2 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 9/10
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 4/4
2nd Level: 1/2
Extracts Prepared: None

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 2d6+4), Longspear (+4, x2, 1d8+1, Cold Iron/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Jun 23, 2014)

*Garadh*

"I agree with Tsaaruck, Mirra and Pirvinia. We should make a stand against this evil creature. I will bear the axe and the geas, if it seems best."

Turning to Matta Sofya, "If common iron is of little use, will enchanted steel fare better? Anything more you can tell us about this threat would be a great help."

Mini-stats

[sblock]
HP: 57, currently 57
AC: 21 (touch 13, flat-footed 18)
BAB: +5
CMD +9, CMB 21
Fort +8, Ref +3, Will +0
Speed 30'
Longsword +1 Attack: +12 (1d8+7/19-20)
Longsword +1 Power Attack: +10 (1d8+11/19-20)
Sling Attack: +7 (1d4+4)
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 23, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia listened to the explanation and gave Brother Goswald a smile as she nodded in understanding of delaying the return to the old temple while they potentially aided the king in his troubles.

She wondered if the alleged innocent could not be substituted and asked, “How important is it that the rules of the challenge be followed. It sounds like the Wolf king can break them if he wants.”

“What if we have a replacement for the female innocent? Mayhap it can be a person not so innocent and possessing some capabilities of her own.”

While Mirra talked about alternatives to iron, Pirvinia remained silent. The warriors would need to take heed, but she was already planning to use her spells to bring fire, acid, and electricity down upon the Wolf King.

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)-> *
HP:* 32 *Current:* *32**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance*

Weapon in Hand:* None*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 8/8, 2nd Level: 5/5

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +13 *
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17) *
HP:* 16 *Current:* 16 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jun 23, 2014)

Tsaaruk listens to the conversation and feels confident in their chances to defeat the wolf king and save the innocent, especially if the innocent is Pirvinia or Mirra. Garadh is a strong steadfast warrior. He has proven himself in every battle they have had on their travels. He only hopes he can find a way to enter battle and help his friends.

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  54 current: 54
CMB: +9 / CMD: 21 Fort: +7 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 12/12
Renewed Vigor: 1/1

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jun 24, 2014)

"I believe it is simply a choice of figurative words, Garadh. I believe she is of meaning to say that this forest god prefers to see quick wits and cleverness over martial strength. Though, I imagine that that would still be of use if we should meet our actual foe," the elf nodded, "I suppose it would be meaningless to protest against helping if such suited me, but being that I am glad to offer such help, I accept."


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 25, 2014)

Matta Sofya looks a little confused after serving as medium for whatever spirit spoke through her and the start of dark circles begin to form beneath her eyes.  King Danyll looks worried as he carefully watches the older woman and you wonder what the relation might be there.  ”Let us continue this discussion inside, preferably with a  bit more privacy.”  He turns to one of his men.  ”See to these bodies.”

When the group reconvenes within the great hall of the castle it is without the king’s warband or guards looking on.  Jyman Trout makes his excuses and goes off to peddle trinkets to the castle servants but not before he tells you all that he will be around whenever you should need to trade.  Brother Goswald goes off to inform Queen Raisa of developments and Quillian goes with him.  This leaves King Danyll, Matta Sofya, and Valeriya to continue the discussion with Mirra, Pirvinia, Samad, Tsaaruk, and Garadh.

”I am touched by your passion and willingness to take the role that powers above have laid at your feet.  I will do what is in my power, for my people and for my daughter, to help you succeed in this.”

Matta Sofya peers at Mirra then around the circle at the other faces declaring their willingness to step in.  Her composure still seems a bit shaken.  ”I do not think Lesovik knows what he has stirred up here.  As for enchantments upon your steel, I do not know how effective it will be; I cannot imagine that it would be worthless.  And in answer to your question of the rules of the contest, the innocent has been chosen and going against the will of the land and the gods in this…”  Matta Sofya shakes her head in the negative.  ”We cannot do it.  But where the Wolf King has acted, we might be allowed to counter.  His pack against our Wolf Hunters.”

King Danyll looks a little disconcerted by Matta Sofya’s willingness to bend the rules of the contest.  ”To answer your question of what happens if the Hunter fails in the contest: Lesovik’s favor shifts to the Wild, championed by the Wolf King.  Forests encroach on our fields, weeds grow rampant, our plows break on heavy roots, wolves birth large litters of young who grow bold enough and strong enough to harry the settlements of man.  The hold of civilization becomes tenuous.”

The discussion can continue but it soon becomes clear that there is little else that they are able to tell you about the contest.

[sblock=Pics]










. . . . *Jyman Trout* . . . . . . . Brother Goswald . . .  . . . . . . . *Valeriya* . . . . . .












. . . . . *King Danyll* . . . . . . . . . *Queen Raisa* . . . . . . . . *Matta Sofya* . . . . .
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 26, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*






Pirvinia scraps her idea of posing as an innocent, not that she would necessarily be convincing having lost her own virginity a number of years before. Besides, the pitting Wolf Hunters against the wolf pack, meant that they all could work together.

“Alright then, I suppose it is settled. We better not fail, your majesty.”

“We possess the axe, so that makes us the hunters. I will let you guys decide which will actually carry and use it, Garadh and Tsaaruk.”

“But we have some time to prepare other things. If we need silver weapons or other things, we should acquire them. A bunch of alchemist fire and tanglefoot bags might help. I have four flasks of the fire, and some acid too.”

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)-> *
HP:* 32 *Current:* *32**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance*

Weapon in Hand:* None*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 8/8, 2nd Level: 5/5

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +13 *
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17) *
HP:* 16 *Current:* 16 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jun 26, 2014)

"I also have 5 flasks of the fire. Torglarok's fury will find the wolves hurting." He then steps closer to Garadh to converse over the axe. "Do we trade the axe for your blade or for my hammer? It does not seem to matter to me which of wields the axe. If you would like the honor then that is good. If you feel your blade would better serve then I can wield the axe. I must say I feel better with all of us as the wolf hunters."

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  54 current: 54
CMB: +9 / CMD: 21 Fort: +7 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 12/12
Renewed Vigor: 1/1

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 26, 2014)

Mirra listens to what she can of the contest, but when no more information is forthcoming, she excuses herself and finds Jyman Trout and trades for a silvered spear and a stout silvered mace.  Afterwards, she finds the castle library and pages through various tomes, but finds herself frustrated by the lack of written information.  "Oral traditions," she says with a frown.

When it seems there is nothing further she can do to prepare, she retires to her room.

[sblock=OOC]Ready to advance.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 18+2 (13+2 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 9/10
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 4/4
2nd Level: 1/2
Extracts Prepared: None

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 2d6+4), Longspear (+4, x2, 1d8, Silver/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Jun 29, 2014)

*Garadh*



BigB said:


> He then steps closer to Garadh to converse over the axe. "Do we trade the axe for your blade or for my hammer? It does not seem to matter to me which of wields the axe. If you would like the honor then that is good. If you feel your blade would better serve then I can wield the axe. I must say I feel better with all of us as the wolf hunters."




Garadh considers, his face drawn in thought. "Your war hammer bears an enchantment of lightning, does it not? Given that... in case ordinary force indeed proves to be of less use... I think it is better that I wield the axe so that your hammer can remain available in this fight."'

EDIT:
Mini-stats

[sblock]
HP: 57, currently 57
AC: 21 (touch 13, flat-footed 18)
BAB: +5
CMD +9, CMB 21
Fort +8, Ref +3, Will +0
Speed 30'
Longsword +1 Attack: +12 (1d8+7/19-20)
Longsword +1 Power Attack: +10 (1d8+11/19-20)
Sling Attack: +7 (1d4+4)
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jun 29, 2014)

Garadh: "Yes my hammer has the enchantment. Thanks to the kindness of the king. I am looking forward to testing the new hammer in battle. It is settled then. You can carry the axe, perhaps it is especially powerful against these wolves. Now it is just getting to the right place at the right time and knowing whom to protect."

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  54 current: 54
CMB: +9 / CMD: 21 Fort: +7 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 12/12
Renewed Vigor: 1/1

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 30, 2014)

Two days pass.  Days during which Matta Sofya continues to dose Garadh with the chalky, foul-tasting concoction until she finally announces that she is satisfied that he will recover fully and not spread some horrendous disease to the citizens of the castle and town.  A red-eyed Queen Raisa is distracted and aloof and frequently takes counsel with Brother Goswald and Quillion.  King Danyll is concerned and makes sure that the group is as well equipped as he is able to provide though Valeriya is the one who handles the day to day needs of the guests of the castle.  The youngest daughter of King Danyll, Polina, still hasn't been seen in the castle.  Presumably she is undergoing some sort of preparation for the ritual to come.

At noon of the second day, while the group is dining in the great hall, King Danyll stands.  He is solemn and stands silently until all in the hall fall silent.  "Tonight is the night.  Rest and prepare yourselves.  At dusk, those chosen to participate in the ritual leave for the sacred grove."

When dusk finally arrives everyone gathers: all the Wolf Hunters, King Danyll, Queen Raisa, Valeriya; all escorted by a squad of the King's warband.  Notably absent are Matta Sofya and Polina.  Riding forth from the castle you discover the villagers have all lined the road and bear torches to light the way.  It doesn't take long to reach the edge of the forest.  Dismounting, King Danyll leads the way on a clearly-marked trail through the forest though the escort of his warband will remain behind.

Winding through the forest on the path the group eventually arrives at a grove.  The trees of the grove tower overhead like living buttresses within a titanic hall, half-formed floral faces hover at the edge of vision, and the laughter of unseen fey mixes with the almost words of whispering leaves.  Fireflies dance in the gloom.  In the center of the grove a massive stone rests on the forest floor forming a low table.  Beyond it is a living arch formed from a pair of intertwining trees.  Flanking it are gnarled wooden statues of horsemen almost swallowed by weeds.  Vines curl around their wooden lances and tiny flowers poke through their beards of moss.  Beyond the arch, thick briars and brambles flank a narrow path.

Instinctively everyone takes up a place along the edge of the grove forming a large circle.  Only moments after a young girl, probably around twelve years old, walks into the clearing of the grove.  She seems nervous and her eyes dart around the circle of observers and participants.  Valeriya gives her a smile and a brief nod of encouragement.  Matta Sofya follows after Polina bearing a bundle.  When Polina stops Matta Sofya continues walking, circling around the girl and chanting quietly in Old Landellian.  She unfolds the bundle revealing a cloak dyed crimson and spreads it over Polina's shoulders.  Polina pulls it tight and, shaking a little walks through the arch of trees and disappears down the bramble-lined path.

"We stand vigil until dawn when the Hunters cross into the deep wood to face their challenge."

[sblock=Pics]










. . . . *Jyman Trout* . . . . . . . Brother Goswald . . .  . . . . . . . *Valeriya* . . . . . .












. . . . . *King Danyll* . . . . . . . . . *Queen Raisa* . . . . . . . . *Matta Sofya* . . . . .
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 30, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia found a place to rest for a two hours. She did not think they all needed to stand vigil, so she would get her rest out of the first and then be able to remain awake the rest of the night.

“During this vigil, I assume we need not all remain alert and awake. With the ring, I need only take two hours of rest, then I can be vigilant the remainder of the evening until dawn. I also have a cantrip that will provide illumination for 50 minutes at a time.”

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)-> *
HP:* 32 *Current:* *32**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance*

Weapon in Hand:* None*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 8/8, 2nd Level: 5/5

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +13 *
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17) *
HP:* 16 *Current:* 16 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jun 30, 2014)

Tsaaruk watches events as the unfold following along waiting for the moment he is needed. As the group enters the grove and takes positions around the circle he does likewise. Watching the girl with some amount of pity for the girl, too young to undertake such a helpless position, and some amount of repect for her resolve to accept her part for the better of the people, he resolves to keep her from harm.

"I can see well in the dark so you can use your light for those that need it." He then turns his attention to outward for any sign of the mist or wolves or any other threat.

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  54 current: 54
CMB: +9 / CMD: 21 Fort: +7 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 12/12
Renewed Vigor: 1/1

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 30, 2014)

Mirra watches the girl disappear into the wood with a distinctly disapproving expression, but says nothing.  When he girl is gone, the alchemist withdraws a bulky apparatus out of her rather small satchel.  While evening approaches, she sets to work, listening as best she can to the half-heard conversations of the fey.  After several minutes, she slots several flasks into her bandolier, then replaces the alchemical apparatus in the satchel.  "Set," she says, grimly, then looks at the sky.  "Not quite yet time, though, is it?"  She takes a book out of the satchel and turns to the bookmark, her silver spear on the ground beside her.

[sblock=OOC]Almost forgot --- wanted to buy a CLW wand if they were available and I had the gold to do so.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 18+2 (13+2 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 10/10
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 1/4
2nd Level: 0/2
Extracts Prepared: Barkskin x2, Enlarge Person, Shield x2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 2d6+4), Longspear (+4, x2, 1d8, Silver/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jul 2, 2014)

Samad had made a mental note in the days that followed to purchase some silvered arrows as well. He knew not much about manbeasts, so he followed his allies' examples. A second quiver now hung from his belt next to the other one, as he sat in the forest clearing, waiting for something to happen. Not that he was totally bored, rather, he was lost in the immensity of it all. This place was ancient and haunting, yet although it was wholly removed from his own native lands, he still felt a connection to this place that he could not totally explain himself. After all, such a forest was where his ancestors had themselves emerged.

"No," replied the nomad, "I'm afraid not. We still have some time yet to pass before then."

Meditation then, he decided. He undid the clasps on his quivers and unshouldered his bag and cloak, and then standing up and drawing his blade. He waited until the moon was in full sight above the trees, and bowed low to it, before launching into his routine. Holding his sword before him, he began to whirl around on his feet, slowly at first, yet surely picking up speed. He twirled his blade around in his hands, it becoming a blur of motion as it moved around him, in and out, coming near his face yet never touching as he dodged out of the way. He continued this for a few minutes before changing it up, this time throwing the sword in an arc above his head, leaving one hand and returning to the other. He paused and continued, and changed direction, as well as leapt and ducked for several minutes thereafter before, finally, he stopped to face the moon, sheathed his weapon, and bowed to it before sitting back down.
[sblock=OOC]Buying 20 Silver Arrows. 603 GP - 41 GP = 562 GP[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +2 Reflex: +8 Will: +5
Perception: +10, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+7, 1d6+4, 18-20/x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse
Spells Remaining (1st): 5/5
Spells Remaining (2nd): 3/3

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 2, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia intended to take her rest first while the half-orc was awake and did not need her light. She did not think anything would interrupt the first two hours of their vigil anyway.

She answered the large warrior, “They told us we need to keep vigil until morning. But with more than one of us as hunters, we do not have to all keep vigil at once, so we can take turns on watch. Come dawn we have to go inside.”

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)-> *
HP:* 32 *Current:* *32**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance*

Weapon in Hand:* None*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 8/8, 2nd Level: 5/5

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +13 *
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17) *
HP:* 16 *Current:* 16 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 3, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry for the delay.  The time I allotted to post yesterday I had issues with EN World and wasn't able to post.  Today was extremely busy and I didn't have time to post any except a couple of brief messages.  Now I'm about ready to crash.  I'll make this game my first priority tomorrow and get a post up then.  Thanks for your patience.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 3, 2014)

With the chance to rest and equip during the afternoon prior to the vigil and the need for only one to stand vigil during the night everyone is able to get plenty of rest for when the dawn comes…

Nothing mars the vigil except Queen Raisa grows increasingly upset as the night progresses.  Finally King Danyll can bear his wife’s histrionics no more and he orders Valeriya to take her home and make sure she is dosed with a sleeping draught.  It is at that point that it is discovered that Matta Sofya has somehow managed to slip away unnoticed.

Samad’s meditations under the moon draw King Danyll’s attention and he watches with a calculating eye.  It is clear that he is assessing the potential of Samad’s methods and how it might compare to the more straight-forward style of the region that relies more on brute force than finesse.  Based on his thoughtful expression the King hasn’t decided which would have advantage over the other.

The night passes and dawn makes itself known with a lessening of the night’s gloom in the grove.  King Danyll steps forward and begins speaking in what is obviously a ritual invocation of the Hunter to protect the community of man with all his wits and strength.  Once the ritual has been observed Danyll’s demeanor changes and the worry of a father whose daughter is in danger becomes more evident.

”Gods be with you all.”  He approaches Garadh and clasps the warrior on the arms though everyone is included in his gaze.  ”The axe is a symbol of your role and must be in your possession.  But if it comes down to my daughter’s life on the line I would rather you use the weapon you are well familiar with than one that doesn’t rest as easily in your hand.”  He squeezes Garadh’s arms then drops his hands to his side and steps back so that the group can pass the overgrown statues and enter the forest maze that the girl, Polina, recently traveled.

~ * ~​
A thick undergrowth of brambles lines the narrow trail for a long while after entering the sacred paths.  Nearly an hour of walking on finds no break until the trail itself widens into a clearing where the sun can finally cut through the thick canopy.  Bisecting the clearing is a river running across your path.  The waters are dark and muddy and swirl and bubble around a ford of mossy stepping stones.  The river is nearly 25 feet wide.

[sblock=Perception DC 20]Something is not quite right about some of the stepping stones.  Then it strikes you: several are almost identical in size and shape.[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Sure, CLW wand should be available.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 4, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia followed along towards the rear of the group, but had Mazi scout ahead every so often. It was too late at the time but she remarked, "I probably should have had Mazi go with our innocent maiden and keep watch on her. Still, she can move quickly ahead to scout around from now on."

She had already cast Mage Armor on herself, but she cast it on Mazi as well before sending her little helper on a risky recon trip. She carried a flask of acid in hand as they went.

On reaching the clearing, neither Pirvinia nor her familiar notice much amiss at the ford of the river.

[sblock=Crunch]Mazi's Perception (1d20+13=14)
Pirvin's Perception (1d20+8=12)[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)-> *17 with Mage Armor
HP:* 32 *Current:* *32**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Acid Flask*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/8, 2nd Level: 5/5

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +13 *
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17)  *-> 23 with Mage Armor
HP:* 16 *Current:* 16 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link, Mage Armor *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 4, 2014)

Silver spear in hand, Mirra seems eager to get to the girl.  She stops at the edge of the river.  "Why do I think there's something waiting to kill us here?  Muddy water ... too far north for crocodiles, though ..."

[sblock=OOC]Perception (1d20+7=10)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 18+2 (13+2 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 10/10
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 1/4
2nd Level: 0/2
Extracts Prepared: Barkskin x2, Enlarge Person, Shield x2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 2d6+4), Longspear (+4, x2, 1d8, Silver/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jul 5, 2014)

Tsaaruk is also eager to find the girl and be there to protect her. As Mirra questions her feelings of unease Tsaaruk looks about but does not see any obvious danger. "Perhaps it is just this whole challenge has us on edge."

[sblock]
perception check 1D20+8 = [11]+8 = 19
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  54 current: 54
CMB: +9 / CMD: 21 Fort: +7 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 12/12
Renewed Vigor: 1/1

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jul 6, 2014)

Samad, however, was not to quick to agree. He scanned the waters, and noticed something... out of place about the stepping stones. Perhaps it was the half-light that made him unsure (though such wouldn't normally mean much to his keen eyes), but he could swear that some of those stones were the exact same rock. He pointed to the closest of the stones, "Look there, does that seem strange to you?"

He recounted his concerns, aloud this time, and this time pointing to another of the stones, "Look to that edge, the cracks and curve of it mirrors that other one, and it is repeated on those other stones, there and there. Such perfect reflection should not exist naturally."

The elf placed his hands on his temples and prayed in Southern, _"Oh Wise Bashu, grant me vision, so that I may see the works of those that work in magic."_

[sblock=OOC]Samad takes a 10 on his Perception, which gives him a 20 on his check. He then casts Detect Magic and focuses on it for 3 rounds[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +2 Reflex: +8 Will: +5
Perception: +10, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+7, 1d6+4, 18-20/x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse
Spells Remaining (1st): 5/5
Spells Remaining (2nd): 3/3

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Jul 7, 2014)

*Garadh*



Garadh follows after Tsaaruck, but when Miraa comments about the river, Garadh pauses and stares at it closely. Almost simultaneously with Samad, he calls out, "Those stepping stones look odd... too regular. Probably artificial."


Rolls

Perception = 1d20+8 = 26


Mini-stats

[sblock]
HP: 57, currently 57
AC: 21 (touch 13, flat-footed 18)
BAB: +5
CMD +9, CMB 21
Fort +8, Ref +3, Will +0
Speed 30'
Longsword +1 Attack: +12 (1d8+7/19-20)
Longsword +1 Power Attack: +10 (1d8+11/19-20)
Sling Attack: +7 (1d4+4)
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 7, 2014)

Despite the unnatural symmetry of the stepping stones this seems to be the path.  Mazi flies back across the river to land on Pirvinia's hand.  Clutched in the little bird's beak is a small scrap of red fabric.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 7, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Despite the unnatural symmetry of the stepping stones this seems to be the path.  Mazi flies back across the river to land on Pirvinia's hand.  Clutched in the little bird's beak is a small scrap of red fabric.

Pirvinia had not seen what Samad and Garadh had the first time she looked. “What do you suppose we are dealing with then?” She waited to see if the elven spell caster found something of note with his spell since Mazi had returned.

Removing the scrap of red cloth from the beak, she asked, “What is this, Mazi? Where did you find it?”

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)-> *17 with Mage Armor
HP:* 32 *Current:* *32**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Acid Flask*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/8, 2nd Level: 5/5

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +13 *
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17)  *-> 23 with Mage Armor
HP:* 16 *Current:* 16 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link, Mage Armor *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 8, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Thanks for the gentle reminder.  I read things too quickly and then forgot to give the _detect magic_ information.[/sblock]

Samad's spell alters his vision so that he can see magical emanations.  Ignoring the magics held by his companions he sees nothing unusual about the area in general but the strange stepping stones are masked in a haze of faint illusion.

The scrap of cloth is little more than a few crimson threads that match the cloak the girl Polina was wrapped in before being sent off into the forest.  Mazi darts across the river and lands of a low branch that protrudes into the trail, perfectly positioned to snag a loose cloak as someone walked past.  The little bird taps the branch with her beak as if to say 'I found it here!'


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 8, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*






Pirvinia had not really doubted they were on the right track of following after Polina, but the scrap of fabric was useful to confirm it. She gestured for Mazi to come back.

"I would say that Polina definitely came this way and crossed the river to continue onwards."

"Mazi, fly along the trail farther and see if you find her or anything else interesting."

The thrush chirped, "Yes, mistress," and flew off across the river once more.

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)-> *17 with Mage Armor
HP:* 32 *Current:* *32**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Acid Flask*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/8, 2nd Level: 5/5

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +13 *
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17)  *-> 23 with Mage Armor
HP:* 16 *Current:* 16 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link, Mage Armor *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock][sblock=GE]Mazi speaks common and has an Int of 8, btw.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jul 8, 2014)

"I think I suspect what it may be," Samad proclaimed at last. He took a dagger from his belt, and tossed it at one of the stones. Perhaps not as simple a litmus test as reaching out and touching it would be, but the warrior knew better than to interact with strange magicks like that.
[sblock=OOC]It's a DC 5 to throw something into an unoccupied square right? He targets the nearest of those stones.
Ranged Attack (1d20+6=10)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 9, 2014)

Mazi wings off down the trail and soon disappears from sight.  Aside from a sense of curiosity and pleasure Pirvinia feels nothing amiss as Mazi scouts.

Samad is certain his aim is not off but where one might expect the tossed dagger to clatter off the stone it instead disappears with a splash into the river.


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jul 10, 2014)

"It is as I thought. I believe that those stepping stones are merely illusions to throw us off. I think we should be fine if we step over them, onto those other stones." At this Samad moved to one of those rocks, before slowly placing his foot upon it, making sure that this was indeed the case.
[sblock=OOC]Samad steps onto one of the "natural" stones. If he doesn't fall through, he continues across. If he does start to fall through, then he makes a reflex save to... not. 
Reflex (1d20+8=27)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 10, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia nodded as Samad had figured out the trick to getting across the river if one had to walk.  She waited to be sure he was correct and took note of which stones were the ones to actually use.

"Good work, Samad.  Let us continue on then."

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)-> *17 with Mage Armor
HP:* 32 *Current:* *32**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Acid Flask*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/8, 2nd Level: 5/5

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +13 *
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17)  *-> 23 with Mage Armor
HP:* 16 *Current:* 16 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link, Mage Armor *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 10, 2014)

Samad’s test proves his theory and he is then able to skip across the stepping stones, easily avoiding the illusionary ones.  As he leaps across the last he glances down and sees under the water an androgynous blue-green face surrounded by a cloud of kelp-like hair.  The fey creature, for that is what he is sure that it is, frowns at having its trick discovered and releases a stream of bubbles that sounds remarkably like someone blowing a raspberry.  With Samad across the river, the rest of the group is able to follow his lead and make it safely to the other side.

There are no other indications of Polina’s passage near where Mazi found the strands of red thread but off the trail the underbrush is dense and it would show if someone had pushed their way through.  While traveling down the trail time seems to change, to stretch and make the morning seem interminable.  

Finally, Mazi returns from her scouting down the trail and alights on a branch near Pirvinia.  The little bird twitters in excitement: she clearly has news.  ”Wood-women!  In a camp down the trail not far along.”  She hops along the branch and seems eager to fly back down the trail to these wood women.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 11, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia held out her finger for her familiar to perch on it. She brought the thrush to her cheek in affection as the bird almost purred.

“Good job, Mazi. Tell me more of these wood-women. Do you remember how many?” She held up her hand of fingers to let the familiar tell her if it was more or less until they could narrow down an estimate.

“Besides nesting, could you tell what were these women doing?”

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)-> *17 with Mage Armor
HP:* 32 *Current:* *32**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Acid Flask*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/8, 2nd Level: 5/5

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +13 *
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17)  *-> 23 with Mage Armor
HP:* 16 *Current:* 16 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link, Mage Armor *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jul 11, 2014)

Tsaaruk follows Samad's steps across the stones lookind down into the water after safely on the other side he wonders what challenges would he have faced sinking below the surface. With a shake he turns his thoughts forward and the challenges still before them. "We must find the girl."The big warrior comments and then watches Privinia talking with her bird. 

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  54 current: 54
CMB: +9 / CMD: 21 Fort: +7 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 12/12
Renewed Vigor: 1/1

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 13, 2014)

Mirra looks at the face in the river, and addresses it in Sylvan.  _ "An admirable ruse, but we have silver weapons, my lady, and several of the warriors are ... wrathful, as men often are."  _She considers for a moment, and then drops a sealed flask into the water. _ "A gift of ice for you, lady of the waters, given to you in return for our passage across your river." _Only then does she step across.

"Hopefully she understands Sylvan.  I knew I should have studied Aquan.  You know, just in case.  Anyway, can you describe the wood-women?"  She takes a book out of her satchel and begins leafing through it.

[sblock=OOC]Mirra will give the river spirit an alchemist's ice.  Could backfire, but I'd like to try to spread word among the fey that there's a carrot and a stick -- and that the carrot might be preferable.

Take 10 on K:Nature (with book) for DC 25 identify on what's coming.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 18+2 (13+2 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 10/10
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 1/4
2nd Level: 0/2
Extracts Prepared: Barkskin x2, Enlarge Person, Shield x2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 2d6+4), Longspear (+4, x2, 1d8, Silver/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
Alchemist's ice
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 15, 2014)

The fey creature under the water smirks up at Mirra as the alchemist speaks.  It blows bubbles that pop with the sound of laughter but when Mirra drops the flask into the water the creature looks up at her with its wide, fish-like eyes, abruptly serious.  The creature nods and then darts to deeper water where it is hidden from view.

---

Mazi quickly reaches out and taps two of Pirvinia’s fingers with her beak.  Apparently there are two of the women…

”Hair like spring leaves, smooth bark skin, and sticks of death.”  Mazi darts over and lands briefly on Samad’s longbow to illustrate her point before flying back to Pirvinia.  ”They nest and fire the deathly sticks at old nests.”

Mirra discards the idea of dryads.  Mazi’s admittedly brief description doesn’t quite fit, nor does the archery.  No mention of a fox’s tail or hollow body so huldra are unlikely.  Considering the region Mirra searches through older tales she’s heard and passages in her book and comes up with the name ‘Vila’.  Related to dryads, the vila, according to the passage in her book, are fierce and savage protectors of forests who test the worth of travelers.  There is something in the passage concerning bad luck for those who cross the vila but the text is garbled and that portion isn’t clear.


----------



## Systole (Jul 15, 2014)

Mirra snaps the book shut and nods. "The wood-women match the description of 'vila.'  They're fey known to test the worth of travelers, which makes me wonder if we could talk them into a contest of some sort rather than fight them outright.  If we do have to fight, I would rather offer them quarter than kill them, if possible." 

She looks around briefly and sighs.  "No clover at all ... four leafed or otherwise.  Okay, the thing is, the vila carry around bad luck.  Therefore, if you have any lucky charms to wear or any luck magic to invoke, I strongly suggest you do.  My grandmother used to weave a lock of my hair into a braid for good luck.  If you'll give me a minute ... I figure it can't hurt."  She begins plaiting a lock of her hair into a complicated braid.

[sblock=OOC]Mirra will try to find or create a lucky charm of some sort if possible.  I have no idea what to roll (Craft? K:Local?), or if it's even possible.  Don't want to hold things up, though.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 18+2 (13+2 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 10/10
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 1/4
2nd Level: 0/2
Extracts Prepared: Barkskin x2, Enlarge Person, Shield x2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 2d6+4), Longspear (+4, x2, 1d8, Silver/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
Alchemist's ice
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 16, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia was thoughtful.

“I wonder if they are in league with the wolf king. Mayhap they are not even against us.” 

“But we need not fight them at all. I could create an illusion of the backdrop of the woods to screen us walking by like we are invisible. I am thinking we could just by-pass them and move on."

"Mazi, do you think we could walk on by using this trail?”

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)-> *17 with Mage Armor
HP:* 32 *Current:* *32**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Acid Flask*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/8, 2nd Level: 5/5

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +13 *
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17)  *-> 23 with Mage Armor
HP:* 16 *Current:* 16 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link, Mage Armor *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 17, 2014)

Numerous folktales vouch for the efficacy of rituals such as complicated braids, consecrated bells, or wearing clothes inside out to foil the mischief of fey creatures.  It certainly can't hurt to make the attempt.

Mazi tilts her head in consideration.  "Wood-women are by the path.  It would be hard to sneak past."

[sblock=Charms]Seems to fall under the purview of folklore.  In that case, K Local seems the appropriate skill to roll if anyone wants to try to use these sorts of charms.[/sblock]


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Jul 19, 2014)

*Garadh*



Garadh frowns in thought as he considers the situation. "I know nothing of charms for luck or warding. The only way I know to drive creatures away is with a weapon, and as you say, that may not be appropriate here. If we can pass them without a fight, we can get to our real enemy -- the wolf king -- sooner, and still fresh."

"If you are confident that your illusion can hide us from the vila, Pirvinia, then your plan sounds good to me. If not, then we probably should walk up to them and declare ourselves openly. If we try to hide and fail, they may see us as vulnerable; but we are numerous and armed, so I doubt two fae would attack us openly if we show confidence."

Mini-stats

[sblock]
HP: 57, currently 57
AC: 21 (touch 13, flat-footed 18)
BAB: +5
CMD +9, CMB 21
Fort +8, Ref +3, Will +0
Speed 30'
Longsword +1 Attack: +12 (1d8+7/19-20)
Longsword +1 Power Attack: +10 (1d8+11/19-20)
Sling Attack: +7 (1d4+4)
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 19, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia shrugged.

“Maybe the illusion will work, but not if they are blocking the path. If we can get close enough to see them first, we can try it.” 

“I do not mind trying to talk with them either, mayhap they can be reasoned with.  If not, we do outnumber them. Let us continue on and see what we see."

"Mazi, can we get close to see them before they see us?” she asked as they resumed walking to approach the vila.

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)-> *17 with Mage Armor
HP:* 32 *Current:* *32**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Acid Flask*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/8, 2nd Level: 5/5

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +13 *
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17)  *-> 23 with Mage Armor
HP:* 16 *Current:* 16 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link, Mage Armor *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 20, 2014)

Mirra nods. "There ... I think I got it.  If you don't have the hair for a braid, you might try wearing your clothes inside-out."  She shrugs.  "If you choose to do so, you can be shy or not, but speaking as a natural philosopher who's studied pigs, ducks, and barnacles, there's little that I'd find shocking.  Otherwise I approve of walking down the path openly and negotiating if possible."

[sblock=OOC]Figured it deserves an acutal roll: K:Local for superstition (1d20+15=21)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 18+2 (13+2 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 10/10
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 1/4
2nd Level: 0/2
Extracts Prepared: Barkskin x2, Enlarge Person, Shield x2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 2d6+4), Longspear (+4, x2, 1d8, Silver/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
Alchemist's ice
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 21, 2014)

The trails winds around and you are able to approach the vila clearing without being immediately noticed.  The clearing is a decent size, a small field with patches of sparse grass and mossy packed earth and the trail leading right down the middle.  A large green tent is set up at the far end of the clearing.  Archery butts are opposite the tent and the vila, two women exactly as Mazi described with mahogany skin and emerald green hair and eyes, stand laughing and joking by the tent and look like they are engaged in an archery contest.  Their arrow fire crosses over the path.  Considering their position next to where the trail continues out of the clearing it would be very difficult to pass without catching their attention.


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jul 21, 2014)

"I fail to see what this will accomplish, but, I suppose I have seen stranger things in my life," Samad said with a sigh, reversing his vest. He did not know if that would be enough, so he prayed that Lord Bashu would make up the rest.

When they came upon the clearing, the nomad glanced over them before turning to the philosopher, "If you would please tell us, do you know of any custom to approaching these women? I would not fancy being cut down by their arrows before we had a chance to speak."
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +2 Reflex: +8 Will: +5
Perception: +10, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+7, 1d6+4, 18-20/x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse
Spells Remaining (1st): 5/5
Spells Remaining (2nd): 3/3

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jul 21, 2014)

"Well this may be attest of courage and heart. I am not one for sneaking much but perhaps in this case honesty is the best approach and if not we will not feel guilt when the fight is over."

Tsaaruk will go with whatever the group decides but is clearly uncomfortable with the illusion, but then what barbarian is? He stands watching the greenhaired women with curiosity while waiting for the decision.

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  54 current: 54
CMB: +9 / CMD: 21 Fort: +7 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 12/12
Renewed Vigor: 1/1

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 22, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*






Pirvinia put her own hair into a braid fairly easily and then made the arcane gestures to cast prestidigitation to add the fragrance of flowers and colored her own hair green. Then she added some magical looking faux blossoms that would flutter around her head like butterflies. It was an obvious little illusion trick and ostentatious, but mere entertainment value only.

Getting close, she was only carrying a stoppered flask in hand and she held out her other palm face up.  With the others appearing to agree, she said softly, “Well, I shall give it a try”

She called out, “Hello?  You in the clearing, we mean you no harm. May we approach?”

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)-> *17 with Mage Armor
HP:* 32 *Current:* *32**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Acid Flask*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/8, 2nd Level: 5/5

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +13 *
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17)  *-> 23 with Mage Armor
HP:* 16 *Current:* 16 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link, Mage Armor *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 23, 2014)

Just before Pirvinia calls out one of the fey women releases her arrow and it flies across the intervening space to thud solidly in the archery butt.  Pirvinia's call catches their attention and they turn, lowering their bows and walking forward side by side.  They return Pirvinia's greeting with a wave.

"Welcome, strangers!  Come, rest and refresh yourselves.  We have wine and meat can be made ready.  After you have rested a contest of archery would pleasantly pass the time."

The younger of the two women looks Samad over boldly.  Her eyes flash with unsuppressed emotion.  "Or we can find other diversions."


----------



## Systole (Jul 23, 2014)

Mirra bows to the wood-women.  "I'm afraid we are fresh on the trail, my ladies, so that meat and wine might dull our senses and slow our feet.  But I do think we could spare the time for a test of archery.  And I myself am always partial to a test of wits, if you would be willing.  Hmm ... but even so, that would only make two tests, and that would hardly resolve anything.  Perhaps you could interest Samad in a test of dancing?"   

[sblock=OOC]Mirra is worried that we're going to get our ass handed to us in archery and is trying to propose a 2 out of 3.  And she's totally throwing Samad under the bus given the look.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 18+2 (13+2 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 10/10
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 1/4
2nd Level: 0/2
Extracts Prepared: Barkskin x2, Enlarge Person, Shield x2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 2d6+4), Longspear (+4, x2, 1d8, Silver/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
Alchemist's ice
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 23, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia looked to Samad about the contest in archery.  She was hesitant to interrupt the negotiation with a different plan if Samad felt confident he could win. Instead she waited, listened and watched.  

She was pretty clueless about the vial intentions and Mazi had nothing better to contribute.

[sblock=Rolls]Sense Motive (1d20+3=4)
Mazi's Sense Motive (1d20+2=4)[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)-> *17 with Mage Armor
HP:* 32 *Current:* *32**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Acid Flask*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/8, 2nd Level: 5/5

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +13 *
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17)  *-> 23 with Mage Armor
HP:* 16 *Current:* 16 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link, Mage Armor *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jul 24, 2014)

The elf, in turn, thought a moment. He looked to the younger woman, who had been flashing him glances. He thought he had a feeling the he knew what she was implying, but he had a duty to uphold, and would not stray from it now. He bowed, yet shook his head, "My companion is right, we are in too much of a hurry to stop and dine with you now, but if it means to keep from offending you, then I suppose I or another of us could participate in your contest."

[sblock=OOC]Sense Motive (1d20+6=13)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 25, 2014)

The older of the two vila frowns at the Mirra’s counter offer.  The younger places her arm around Samad’s and almost purrs.  ”Ooh!  I like dancing!”

The older’s frown grows deeper and she snaps at the other.  ”Are you an idiot?  We steal Mother’s test and our bones will end up on her scrap heap.”

”So summon her and let her do her test here where we can watch.  It will be fun!”  She bats her eyes at Samad.

The older nods in agreement and plucks a horn from her belt.  She blows two short blasts and hooks it back onto her belt.

A few short minutes later a crashing comes from the forest and the brambles along one side of the clearing are pushed apart.  A hag steps forth from the forest.  She has wind-knotted, black hair, smoky rags of clothing, and an unnaturally wide mouth of razor-sharp teeth.  A gnawed bone, a femur, is clutched in her boney hand.  She is followed by a dwarfish creature, carved entirely from wood, and with hair and beard of moss.

The hag sniffs in apparent disdain and looks down her long nose at you all.  ”Greetings, champions of the axe.  I offer you three challenges: a test of skill, a test of strength, and a test of wits – choose now or the game is over and I’ll feast on more than this bone!”  She shakes the bone to emphasize her point.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 25, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia glanced sidelong at her companions and was not sure they would do well to select wits. Considering they needed to move along with more important things, she was tempted to advocate just trying to walking onward and fighting them if they took exception.

Instead, she asked, "Pardon, lady. Do you want us to decide which of the three challenges to do? Or do we need to do all three with the alternative to let you feast something other than that bone in your hands?"

"I think we would choose a challenge. But what are the terms of winning and losing?"

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)-> *17 with Mage Armor
HP:* 32 *Current:* *32**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Acid Flask*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/8, 2nd Level: 5/5

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +13 *
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17)  *-> 23 with Mage Armor
HP:* 16 *Current:* 16 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link, Mage Armor *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 25, 2014)

The hag rolls her eyes at Pirvinia's question and her monstrous lips curve downward is annoyance.  "Oh, Dearie, it isn't about winning and losing.  Now you just stand there and look pretty while your betters make a decision."  The older vila snorts in suppressed amusement and the oaken dwarf just stands impassively.

The younger vila giggles and squeezes Samad's arm.  "I want my dance."  She looks up at Samad and puts on a patently contrived pouty face.


----------



## BigB (Jul 25, 2014)

Tsaaruk watches the discussion with some amount of annoyance at the Hags verbal abuse toward Privinia. "You presume much. Now Explain the test and we will be on our way." 

Not that Tsaaruk has a problem with a test instead of a fight but he tires of the presumptuous hag and wishes to move on; she is just in their way. Not sure how a fight with the hag and her daughters would go he is controlling his anger for now, if barely in control.

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
 Initiative +1
 AC: 20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
 HP: 54 current: 54
 CMB: +9 / CMD: 21 Fort: +7 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
 Rage: 12/12
 Renewed Vigor: 1/1

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jul 25, 2014)

Samad, too, was becoming more irritated by the minute, though he wasn't one to show it. After all, it was his arm currently being held fast, and he wasn't sure he wanted to make the wood-woman angry, lest she tear it off. On the other hand, he was sure that time was quickly running out for them. So he nodded at the hag, and at Tsaaruck, "My companion is right, if a little forceful; may we know the rules of your contests before we choose, or are we to choose blindly?"

[sblock=EDIT]I probably should've rolled for diplo, so here's that now:
Diplomacy (1d20+10=21)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 27, 2014)

Mirra steps forward, worried that further attempts at negotiation will lead to the hag immediately carrying through with her threat of violence.  "I am always ready for a test of wits, mother."   

[sblock=OOC]What is the dwarf? K:Nature (1d20+13=22)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 18+2 (13+2 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 10/10
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 1/4
2nd Level: 0/2
Extracts Prepared: Barkskin x2, Enlarge Person, Shield x2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 2d6+4), Longspear (+4, x2, 1d8, Silver/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
Alchemist's ice
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 29, 2014)

”Do they explain _nothing_ these days?” snaps the hag.  ”You bear the axe, yes?  Then you undergo tests and trials in Lesovik’s forest until you rescue the innocent.  Or the wolves get to her first.”

The vila hanging on Samad’s arm brightens.  ”Oh!  Then I want a trial by dance!”

The hag rolls her eyes at the flighty vila and seems somewhat placated by Samad’s comments when Mirra puts herself forward for a test of wits.  ”Wits?  Not your strong suit, I’d wager.”  She shrugs.  ”Your choice.”

The hag draws forth a round, lacquered game-board of black wood with yellow wood inlaid in a diamond pattern that reminds one of a coiled snake.  She sets it on a small table the vila have by their tent and places twenty-four oddly carved pieces on it; twelve of yellow wood in front of Mirra, twelve black pieces in front of herself.  Lastly, she places a pair of bone dice on the table.

”Gul Bara is the game.  You go first.”

[sblock=OOC][sblock=Perception DC 25]As the game progresses there are very subtle shifts in the game in the hag’s favor.  A die will totter on a poor roll then suddenly tumble over into one much more favorable for her.  Pieces shift slightly to her benefit.  The hag seems to be cheating.[/sblock]
*Test of Wits:* Gul Bara is a form of backgammon.  Remove all of your pieces before your opponent does and you win.  To simulate the play and strategy of the game we’ll use contested INT checks.  Each two points over your opponents roll results in the removal of a piece.  I’d like to resolve the contest in just a few posts so I’ve attached a number of INT rolls for the hag below.  Feel free to compare your rolls to these to compose your post and progress the 'game'.
[sblock=Gul Bara rolls] Gul Bara rolls (1d20+4=5, 1d20+4=13, 1d20+4=24, 1d20+4=19, 1d20+4=10, 1d20+4=19, 1d20+4=6, 1d20+4=10, 1d20+4=14, 1d20+4=13, 1d20+4=21, 1d20+4=6)[/sblock]
[sblock=Knowledge: Wood-man] the locals call this creature a Leshy though it isn’t what a natural philosopher like Mirra would call it.  She might call it a woodwose or wood wight.  The creature is a protector of the forest and has great control over plants.  If the stories that Mirra is familiar with hold true the creature has the ability to change its size at its whim.  (FYI, this is a 3pp leshy, not the PF bestiary version.)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 29, 2014)

Mirra takes a drink from a flask, apparently to calm her nerves, then sits down in front of the board.  "Perhaps this is so, mother.  But I've often found the competition underestimates my skill at gaming.     Or perhaps overestimates their own.  Gul Bara, you say?  I've never played this exact variant before, but I'm familiar with the theory of the game ..."   

With her first few moves, Mirra removes half the hag's tokens from the board, and with her next few moves, half of the remainder.  The hag manages to limp along for another a few throws, but the outcome is never in doubt, and the game is decisively over within a few minutes.

[sblock=OOC]Using cognatogen to bump Int to 22/+6.  I'm assuming this is a 15 piece game, given normal backgammon.  In which case, 9 taken on first roll, 5 on second roll, then hag takes a piece, then game over.  Even with cheating, 5th and 6th rolls should make it a rout (I think).

EDIT: Just read the 12 bit.  Sorry, bit tired from weekend still.  Does that make it a flawless victory?

Gul  Bara (1d20+6=23, 1d20+6=23, 1d20+6=21, 1d20+6=26, 1d20+6=21, 1d20+6=26,  1d20+6=16, 1d20+6=10, 1d20+6=14, 1d20+6=11, 1d20+6=21, 1d20+6=7)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 18+2 (13+2 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 10/10
Cognatogen Prepared: None
1st Level: 1/4
2nd Level: 0/2
Extracts Prepared: Barkskin x2, Enlarge Person, Shield x2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 2d6+4), Longspear (+4, x2, 1d8, Silver/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: Cognatogen (+4 Int, -2 Str, +2 Natural AC)

Used Items:
Alchemist's ice
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 29, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia watched the game progress with some passing interest and smirked as Mirra soundly beat the hag so fast it was nearly contemptible. 

She remarked, "Well done, Mirra. Let us hope she does not demand best of three after that arse kicking."

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)-> *17 with Mage Armor
HP:* 32 *Current:* *32**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Acid Flask*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/8, 2nd Level: 5/5

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +13 *
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17)  *-> 23 with Mage Armor
HP:* 16 *Current:* 16 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link, Mage Armor *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 29, 2014)

The hag grinds her teeth in frustration as the game starts and its a wonder she doesn't snap them off so loud is the noise.  Mirra finds the hag's strategies laughably unsophisticated and soundly beats her before the hag manages to remove even a single playing piece.  The old woman gapes at the board populated solely with black pieces.  With an inarticulate cry she knocks her pieces from the board and throws the board into the brambles at the edge of the clearing.  She stares at Mirra with eyes that flash with blue lightning and suddenly transforms into a tall, swirling black whirlwind.  The whirlwind shoots up through the clearing, thrashes branches of the trees and sends a rain of torn leaves down upon the group before disappearing.

The vila stare with wide-eyed terror.  The younger releases Samad's arm and both unsubtly shift away from Mirra and the others.


----------



## Systole (Jul 30, 2014)

Mirra sighs and stands up.  The whirlwind was new, but the alchemist had long grown accustomed to the sour anger of her vanquished opponents.  "Again?  Sometimes I really don't understand people.  Or fey.  Besides, there's a reason the Gul Bara variant isn't played that often in the north.  It's because on the whole, Gul Bara is not that different from naughts and crosses.  The player who makes the first move can't lose as long as she adheres to a few basic mathematical principles.  Honestly, if there was a test of wits, it was over as soon as the mother said, 'You go first.'  Oh, am I rambling again?  I apologize."

She turns to the vila and the leshy.  "Is there still to be a test of strength and skill?  If so, I believe dancing was agreed upon as the skill.  We should get those over with and move on.  Oh, blast!  Excuse me.  I shouldn't have presumed you'll lose. It's so hard remembering to be considerate in this state.  But the mother was correct in noting that wits is not our strongest suit.  Therefore, I anticipate ... ah, there I go again, being inconsiderate.   If there are to be further tests, Tsaaruck accepts the test of strength and Samad accepts the test of dancing.    Unless you choose to forfeit, of course.  We would quite appreciate a forfeit actually, as we would like to proceed with haste."

[sblock=OOC]Mirra has gone into Benedict Cumberbatch/Sherlock mode after taking the cognatogen.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 18+2 (13+2 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 10/10
Cognatogen Prepared: None
1st Level: 1/4
2nd Level: 0/2
Extracts Prepared: Barkskin x2, Enlarge Person, Shield x2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 2d6+4), Longspear (+4, x2, 1d8, Silver/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: Cognatogen (+4 Int, -2 Str, +2 Natural AC)

Used Items:
Alchemist's ice
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 30, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia continued to 'stand there and look pretty' as the hag displayed some sportsmanship that would be more appropriate of a child.

She said, "She did say we should know the rules of the contest. We won so I presume we can move along. There was no mention we had to do all three tests when I asked. Let us go and carry on with our quest."

The sorceress was not so trusting that it was going to be easy and she was prepared to start flinging spells at the first sign of hostility.

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)-> *17 with Mage Armor
HP:* 32 *Current:* *32**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Acid Flask*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/8, 2nd Level: 5/5

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +13 *
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17)  *-> 23 with Mage Armor
HP:* 16 *Current:* 16 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link, Mage Armor *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jul 30, 2014)

Tsaaruk watches the exchange and the very short test, not entirely understanding all that happened, but it is clear the Hag lost and was not pleased with losing. As Privinia mentions moving on he does not hesitate, although confident that they can win any test he does not want to be delayed any longer than necessary. "All right then lets find the girl"

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  54 current: 54
CMB: +9 / CMD: 21 Fort: +7 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 12/12
Renewed Vigor: 1/1

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 31, 2014)

The vila and the leshy are dazed from the hag's quick and complete route on the gameboard and subsequent spectacular temper tantrum and make no move to hinder the group as they leave the clearing.

The trail quickly narrows until it is little more than a game trail.  Brambles jut into the path and snag at your clothing but it is more an annoyance than injury-causing.  The trail winds down a hill to a small dell where the group discovers an improvised camp.  There is an old fire pit ringed round with stones and ashes have been scattered around.  The underbrush is filled with small wooden dolls, paint faded and peeling, that ring the camp as if watching over it.

[sblock=K (local or religion) DC 15]The dolls are proxy sacrifices left on altars and set adrift in streams by superstitious villagers throughout the region.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 31, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia sent Mazi scouting ahead as soon as they left the clearing with the vila and they knew they were not going to be stopped.  Overall she had not liked the hag and her brood, but she could not be unhappy with the results.

Upon discovering the abandoned camp, she had Mazi look around carefully.

The sorceress whispered, “This could be another place for a test or trial… or it could be nothing. Anyone know what the story is with the dolls?”

Perception (Pirvinia & Mazi) (1d20+8=14,  1d20+13=29)
[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)-> *17 with Mage Armor
HP:* 32 *Current:* *32**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Acid Flask*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/8, 2nd Level: 5/5

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +13 *
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17)  *-> 23 with Mage Armor
HP:* 16 *Current:* 16 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link, Mage Armor *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Aug 1, 2014)

"I do not; that makes it much more... unsettling." Samad was flexing his arm. The woman had clung tighter as the game went on, and it hadn't been long before he had lost all feeling in it. Thankfully, sensation had returned to it, even if it was still sore.
[sblock=OOC]K; Religion (1d20+6=8)[/sblock]


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Aug 4, 2014)

*Garadh*

Garadh frowns. "Sadly, I do not know either." He bends over and pokes one of the dolls with his weapon, ready to jump back if something dangerous happens.


Mini-stats

[sblock]
HP: 57, currently 57
AC: 21 (touch 13, flat-footed 18)
BAB: +5
CMD +9, CMB 21
Fort +8, Ref +3, Will +0
Speed 30'
Longsword +1 Attack: +12 (1d8+7/19-20)
Longsword +1 Power Attack: +10 (1d8+11/19-20)
Sling Attack: +7 (1d4+4)
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 4, 2014)

Mirra examines the dolls.  "Proxy sacrifices.  Villagers.  Superstition.  Question one: Who collected?  Question two: Who camped?  Arghhh ..."  The alchemist sags a bit, but then straightens.  She seems a bit pale.  "There's a reason I don't use this formula too often.  It makes my brain feel like burning.  It's hard to think ... hard to not think ... not hard to think ... all at once.  Is this the girl's camp?  Do tracks lead from here?"

[sblock=OOC]--[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 18+2 (13+2 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 10/10
Cognatogen Prepared: None
1st Level: 1/4
2nd Level: 0/2
Extracts Prepared: Barkskin x2, Enlarge Person, Shield x2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 2d6+4), Longspear (+4, x2, 1d8, Silver/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: Cognatogen (+4 Int, -2 Str, +2 Natural AC)

Used Items:
Alchemist's ice
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 5, 2014)

[MAP][/MAP]Hopping along a low-hanging branch Mazi chirps, "Here, here."

Now that it's been pointed out it is obvious: tracks.  Wolf tracks:  interestingly none cross the strange circle of dolls while within the circle are numerous tiny footprints that seem about the size of a young girl's shoe.  Further searching reveals nothing else and after a bit of time it becomes fairly obvious that there won't be a test here.  It would appear Polina was either taken or traveled on before the wolves arrived.

[sblock=OOC]I've about expended my posting time today so I'll get a post up tomorrow progressing things.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 5, 2014)

[sblock=Systole]Mirra advances to 5th level on Aug 1 with 10,020 xp.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 6, 2014)

As before, Mazi darts ahead down the trail to scout.  She is barely out of sight when Pirvinia feels Mazi's pain and panic through their link.  The little bird comes flying back to Pirvinia missing a tail-feather and shrieking, "Wolf!  Wolf!"


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 6, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia offered her opinion, “Let us press onwards. I think we should try following the girl’s shoeprints if possible. However, that is not within mine or Mazi’s expertise. I can continue to have Mazi scouting ahead though.”

Shortly after, with her bird’s panicked return, the sorceress patted her thrush’s head reassuringly and asked, “What were you doing flying so low to be nearly eaten by a wolf? It was not a flying wolf or one hiding in the trees was it?”

She alerted the others that they needed to proceed cautiously with a report of a wolf up ahead.

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)-> *17 with Mage Armor
HP:* 32 *Current:* *32**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Acid Flask*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/8, 2nd Level: 5/5

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +13 *
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17)  *-> 23 with Mage Armor
HP:* 16 *Current:* 16 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link, Mage Armor *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 7, 2014)

Mirra nods and sorts through the flasks on her belt.  "There may be advantageous formulae I can compound if a confrontation with a wolf becomes necessary.  We should proceed with caution.  Also note, I will need a few minutes to craft a remedy for the side effects of the cognition improver.  The matter is not yet urgent, however."

[sblock=OOC]Will need to do a Lesser Resto extract shortly, to take care of the Strength damage from the cognatogen.  Otherwise proceeding.

Perception (1d20+8=19)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith
*
AC: 18+2 (13+2 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 35/35
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 11/11
Cognatogen Prepared: None
1st Level: 2/5
2nd Level: 1/3
Extracts Prepared: Barkskin x2, Enlarge Person, Shield x2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 2d6+4), Longspear (+4, x2, 1d8, Silver/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: Cognatogen (+4 Int, -2 Str, +2 Natural AC)

Used Items:
Alchemist's ice
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Aug 8, 2014)

Tsaaruk flexes his fingers and tests his grip on shield and warhammer in anticipation of a confrontation at the warning of a wolf ahead. He moves on down the trail trying to look for any hidden ambush but is too preoccupied with finding the girl.

[sblock]
perception1D20+8 = [1]+8 = 9
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  54 current: 54
CMB: +9 / CMD: 21 Fort: +7 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 12/12
Renewed Vigor: 1/1

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 8, 2014)

Tsaaruk takes the lead and moves down the trail.  This section of the trail is twisting and constricted: shrubs and branches and brambles reach out to catch on clothes and armor but forward movement pulls them loose. A few minutes of such travel and the trail takes a sharp turn and opens up into a clearing.  The clearing, ringed round on all sides by large trees, is wide and mostly free of grasses.  The ground is packed earth, damp but not muddy, with large patches of moss.

Scattered in the clearing are four brutish looking men clad in skins and carrying primitive looking weapons of stone and bone and fire-blackened wood.  Two massive wolves roam the clearing.  The wild men look up as the group advances to the edge of the clearing.  One grins a wolfish grin.  *"Finally!  I was gettin' tired of waiting.  You're a bit late but we can still have a little fun."*  The man glances up at the crooked little cottage nestled in the branches of the tree behind him.  There is a crash and a shriek from within the treehouse that sounds like a young girl's and the man's grin grows all the wider.

The men stand leering with weapons held loosely but ready in hand knowing that to get to the girl their enemies will have to go through them to do so.  The wolves tense and the low rumble of a growl can be heard in their throats.


Combat Map

        *GM:*  Round One: Everyone is up.     
[sblock=OOC/Combat Info]Treehouse is roughly 20 ft up in the branches.

Party Stats
Garadh: 57/57 hp remaining
Mirra:  35/35 hp remaining
Pirvinia: 32/32 hp remaining
Samad: 37/37 hp remaining
Tsaaruk: 54/54 hp remaining

Enemy Stats:
Wolf1: (AC 14, 11 T, 12 FF)  37/37 hp  
Wolf2: (AC 14, 11 T, 12 FF)  37/37 hp  
Wild-man1: (AC 13, 9 T, 12 FF)  55/55 hp
Wild-man2: (AC 13, 9 T, 12 FF)  55/55 hp
Wild-man3: (AC 13, 9 T, 12 FF)  55/55 hp
Wild-man4: (AC 13, 9 T, 12 FF)  55/55 hp
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 8, 2014)

Mirra steps forward and lets fly with a bomb at the man who spoke, but weakened as she is by the cognatogen, the effort falls short.  "Blast!  Well, it'll stop the other one from charging at any rate."

[sblock=OOC]Stink bomb on WM2.   +6 base -2 range (far shot) plus DC 18 Fort or nauseated.  Includes  cognatogen bonus. (1d20+4=8, 3d6+6=15)

1=south, then clockwise (1d8=2)

That does not catch the anyone in the stinking cloud, but that means WM1 can't charge and attack without a save, so it's not utterly awful.  Still damned embarrassing, though.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith
*
AC: 18+2 (13+2 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 35/35
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 10/11
Cognatogen Prepared: None
1st Level: 2/5
2nd Level: 1/3
Extracts Prepared: Barkskin x2, Enlarge Person, Shield x2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 2d6+4), Longspear (+4, x2, 1d8, Silver/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: Cognatogen (+4 Int, -2 Str, +2 Natural AC)

Used Items:
Alchemist's ice
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 11, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





With the wild men and wolves a distance away yet, Pivinia yanks out her wand instead of casting a spell on her own. To help channel their attackers into a narrow lane of approach she conjured a very realistic looking bottomless pit.

She called out to the primitive man, “You can all just fall into the this pit I am making!”

In a quieter voice for her companions, she said, “I don’t see any deadly archers or mages, so let them come to us in the gap instead everyone spreading out, Tsaaruk and Garadh.”

[sblock=Actions/Map]Draw wand of Silent Image
Use 1 charge of wand to make pit. They only get a save if they try to go into it.

Updated Map for Pirvinia and Mirra[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)-> *17 with Mage Armor
HP:* 32 *Current:* *32**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Acid Flask & Silent Image Wand*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/8, 2nd Level: 5/5

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +13 *
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17)  *-> 23 with Mage Armor
HP:* 16 *Current:* 16 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link, Mage Armor *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Aug 11, 2014)

Just as he was about to charge Privinia calls out to instruct them on how to engage the battle. Tsaaruk nods in response to Privinia's plans. He readies a alchemists fire, pulling one from his pack, thinking to toss it before fighting with his warhammer. Although not liking the waiting for the enemy to come to him he contains his temptation to charge out and stays with the group.

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  54 current: 54
CMB: +9 / CMD: 21 Fort: +7 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 12/12
Renewed Vigor: 1/1

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 12, 2014)

[MENTION=11368]Khisanth the Ancient[/MENTION]  [MENTION=6704325]Commander_Fallout[/MENTION]: You guys are up.

The men give each other knowing looks and one chuckles at Pirvinia's comment that they should fall in the pit.

        *GM:*  Round One Continuing: Samad and Garadh are up.     
[sblock=OOC/Combat Info]Treehouse is roughly 20 ft up in the branches.

Party Stats
Garadh: 57/57 hp remaining
Mirra:  35/35 hp remaining
Pirvinia: 32/32 hp remaining
Samad: 37/37 hp remaining
Tsaaruk: 54/54 hp remaining

Enemy Stats:
Wolf1: (AC 14, 11 T, 12 FF)  37/37 hp  
Wolf2: (AC 14, 11 T, 12 FF)  37/37 hp  
Wild-man1: (AC 13, 9 T, 12 FF)  55/55 hp
Wild-man2: (AC 13, 9 T, 12 FF)  55/55 hp
Wild-man3: (AC 13, 9 T, 12 FF)  55/55 hp
Wild-man4: (AC 13, 9 T, 12 FF)  55/55 hp
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Aug 13, 2014)

They'd finally caught up to their prey, it seemed to Samad. Or, to some of them, at least. The distinction didn't matter much to the warrior, nor did he let his feelings take reign this time. As his cohorts moved to engage, he stood back and began his whirling dance, as he had done many times before. As he spun, his bow found its way into his hand, and an arrow into the other, while again he quietly recited, "Oh Great Bashu, grant me quickness..."
[sblock=OOC]He draws his bow as a free action paired with a move action (initiating Battle Dance), and then casts Allegro[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +2 Reflex: +8 Will: +5
Perception: +10, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Lomgbow (+10*^, 1d8+5*, 20/x3) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Point-Blank Shot, Inspire Courage (+2)*, Haste^
Spells Remaining (1st): 5/5
Spells Remaining (2nd): 2/3

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
Battle Dance 1/15 rnds
Haste 1/5 rnds[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 14, 2014)

Garadh nods at the instruction and readies his longsword.

The wild men stop their rough joking and smirking when they see Samad pull out a bow.  The one you take to be their leader mutters something to the man next to him.  That one whistles loud and piercing.

The wolves perk up their ears and begin a slow lope around the clearing while the two men nearest the treehouse step back.  The other two wild men shift position and cast looks back at the leader but do not yet make a move towards the group.

Combat Map

        *GM:*  Round Two: Everyone is up.     
[sblock=OOC/Combat Info]Treehouse is roughly 20 ft up in the branches.

Party Stats
Garadh: 57/57 hp remaining
Mirra:  35/35 hp remaining
Pirvinia: 32/32 hp remaining
Samad: 37/37 hp remaining
Tsaaruk: 54/54 hp remaining

Enemy Stats:
Wolf1: (AC 14, 11 T, 12 FF)  37/37 hp  
Wolf2: (AC 14, 11 T, 12 FF)  37/37 hp  
Wild-man1: (AC 13, 9 T, 12 FF)  55/55 hp
Wild-man2: (AC 13, 9 T, 12 FF)  55/55 hp
Wild-man3: (AC 13, 9 T, 12 FF)  55/55 hp
Wild-man4: (AC 13, 9 T, 12 FF)  55/55 hp
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 14, 2014)

Mirra moves forward and throws a bomb directly into the face of the nearest wolf.  The wall of stinking smoke stops inches in front of her face and she nods approvingly.   "Calculated with precision."

Combat map

[sblock=OOC]Stink bomb on western wolf, PBS + cognatogen (1d20+7=26, 3d6+7=16)

DC 18 Fort or nauseated as long as it stayed in the cloud and for 1d4+1 rounds afterwards.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith
*
AC: 18+2 (13+2 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 35/35
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 9/11
Cognatogen Prepared: None
1st Level: 2/5
2nd Level: 1/3
Extracts Prepared: Barkskin x2, Enlarge Person, Shield x2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 3d6+4+2), Longspear (+4, x2, 1d8, Silver/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: Cognatogen (+4 Int, -2 Str, +2 Natural AC)

Used Items:
Alchemist's ice
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 15, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia held the concentration of her spell, maintaining the illusionary image of a bottomless pit. She was surprised that the wolves and wild men did not attack right away, but she was not going to gamble on their intentions being peaceful.

“Beware, the magical pit does move!” she called out to their apparent foes.

She made the image alter and expand away from her slightly. As the edges towards the wild men moved, the dirt and ground appeared to crumble and fall into the darkness.  The trailing edge appeared to magically return the ground from the bottom of the pit to provide a moving effect for the hole itself.

“Mazi, see if Polina is in the tree house. Tsaaruk, do you want to be enlarged?”


[sblock=Actions/Map]Standard Action: Maintain Concentration on Silent Image, expanding and moving the bottomless pit.
Move Action: Put Wand away
Mazi flew double move, 20ft elevation

Updated Map for Pirvinia and Mazi[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)-> *17 with Mage Armor
HP:* 32 *Current:* *32**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Acid Flask & Silent Image Wand*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/8, 2nd Level: 5/5

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +13 *
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17)  *-> 23 with Mage Armor
HP:* 16 *Current:* 16 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link, Mage Armor *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Aug 17, 2014)

The arrow flew furiously forth from Samad's grasp, a bolt of brown wood burying itself into the beast ahead of him, which howled in agony. He leapt forth twirling, pivoting where he alighted and kneeling, drawing, and loosing another shaft.
[sblock=OOC]He volleys at wolf 2, and takes a 5-foot step forward.
Ranged Attacks (1d20+10=24, 1d20+10=16) (Success x2 combo)
Damage (1d8+5=9, 1d8+5=12) (21 dmg)
Updated Map
Also Perception check cuz why not. 
Perception (1d20+10=24)[/sblock] [sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +2 Reflex: +8 Will: +5
Perception: +10, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow (+10*^, 1d8+5*, 20/x3) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Point-Blank Shot, Inspire Courage (+2)*, Haste^
Spells Remaining (1st): 5/5
Spells Remaining (2nd): 2/3

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
Battle Dance 2/15 rnds
Haste 2/5 rnds[/sblock]


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Aug 18, 2014)

*Garadh*

As soon as Samad's arrow leaves his bow, Garadh leaps into action, charging at the wolf not occupied by Pirvinia's spell. He swings his longsword as he runs up to the wolf, cutting through its fur with a quick slash as he shouts. "Yahhh!"

Actions and rolls
Charge
attack = http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4610535/ (1d20+14 = 26), damage http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4610539/ (1d8+7=9)
takes a -2 penalty to AC until the start of his next turn

Combat map
http://beta.ditzie.com/55234/53f17631bbb5b

Mini-stats

[sblock]
HP: 57, currently 57
AC: 21 (touch 13, flat-footed 18)
BAB: +5
CMD +9, CMB 21
Fort +8, Ref +3, Will +0
Speed 30'
Longsword +1 Attack: +12 (1d8+7/19-20)
Longsword +1 Power Attack: +10 (1d8+11/19-20)
Sling Attack: +7 (1d4+4)
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 20, 2014)

"Do it!" replies Tsaaruk to Pirvinia.  He then launches his alchemists fire but the distance proves to be too great and the flask breaks upon the dirt of the clearing.

The wolf in the cloud of stench created by Mirra coughs and hacks and backs away but circles round to come at the group from another direction.  It doesn't seem as affected by the smoke as Mirra might have hoped but its fur is burnt in large patches.

The other wolf, with two of Samad's arrows sticking out of its hide and a wound inflicted by Garadh nearly finishing it off, turns tail and runs off.

The wild men are not pleased with this turn of events.  Previously, it seemed they were willing to hang back as their opposition took their time advancing but now that the group has engaged the wild men rush forward with an array of battle shouts, growls, and bared teeth.

One charges up to engage Garadh and brings a heavy axe around.  It smashes into the warrior with a crumple of armor and a spray of stone flakes splintered from the axe.  A second wild man runs at Garadh but before he reaches the warrior he throws a club.  Fortunately for Garadh the weapon flies past without striking him.

Mirra isn't so lucky.  The wild man farthest to the group's right runs forward, leaps the pit, and throws a club at Mirra.  It spins and strikes her on her right side almost knocking her breath out of her.

The leader of the wild men remains back just under the treehouse.  Mazi flies over and to an open window.  She cries, "Polina!  Wolf-King!", and Pirvinia feels her fear.

Combat Map

        *GM:*  Round Three: Everyone is up.     
[sblock=OOC/Combat Info]Treehouse is roughly 20 ft up in the branches.

Party Stats
Garadh: 45/57 hp remaining  (axe: 12 dmg)
Mirra:  29/35 hp remaining  (club: 6 dmg)
Pirvinia: 32/32 hp remaining
Samad: 37/37 hp remaining
Tsaaruk: 54/54 hp remaining

Enemy Stats:
Wolf1: (AC 14, 11 T, 12 FF)  21/37 hp  (saved vs. stink bomb)
Wolf2: (AC 14, 11 T, 12 FF)  7/37 hp   (fled)
Wild-man1: (AC 13, 9 T, 12 FF)  55/55 hp
Wild-man2: (AC 13, 9 T, 12 FF)  55/55 hp
Wild-man3: (AC 13, 9 T, 12 FF)  55/55 hp
Wild-man4: (AC 13, 9 T, 12 FF)  55/55 hp
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Aug 20, 2014)

Tsaaruk holding his action for Privinia's offered enlargement spell howls at the Wildman that leaped the illusionary pit. Tensing with the rush of battle, the rage just within control, wanting to charge but also understanding the benefit of Privinia's magic he holds his charge and remains stoic not relenting to the boiling rage.

[sblock] Sorry I have been away more than I hoped. My wife had surgery that did not go as planned. She is ok now back home recovering. My posting may be a little sporadic but should improve over the past couple weeks.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  54 current: 54
CMB: +9 / CMD: 21 Fort: +7 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 12/12
Renewed Vigor: 1/1

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 20, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia called out to her familiar, “Mazi, describe more what you see going on!”

Then she drew her wand of enlarging people and told Tsaaruk, “Go ahead and charge to help Samad. I cannot make you big right away.”

 She reshaped the pit to make it flow around and provide another barrier to protect her comrades from the wild men.

[sblock=Actions/Map]Standard Action: Maintain Concentration on Silent Image, expanding and moving the bottomless pit.
While I cannot make the map show curves for the pit, it is 10feet wide at all points and should require moving at least 35ft for both Wildman 3 and Wildman 4 to go around. 

Move Action: Draw Wand of Enlarge Person
Mazi move and Total Defense, 20ft elevation

Updated Map for Pirvinia and Mazi[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)-> *17 with Mage Armor
HP:* 32 *Current:* *32**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Acid Flask & Silent Image Wand*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/8, 2nd Level: 5/5

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +13 *
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17)  *-> 23 with Mage Armor
HP:* 16 *Current:* 16 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link, Mage Armor *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock] [sblock=OOC Note]GE, Mazi has an Int of 8 and Wisdom of 15. I am expecting a little more dialog than one word answers. She is only one point below average of Int 9 and should be able to talk with more eloquence than some people's eidolons with Int 6. 

Big B, I hope everything stays okay with your wife.  Pirvin's enlarge spell takes 1 Full Round to cast and she had to draw it out first. Once she starts casts it, the Silent Image Pit goes away so it will take 2 rounds to really cast it. But Tsaaruk should be able to charge Wildman 2. Maybe Garadh needs to 5ft step first though.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Aug 21, 2014)

Samad stepped forward again and took aim at the second wolf, loosing an arrow that flew past Pirvinia and dug into the beast's flank. He turned and stepped around, launching another arrow that passed between she and Tsaaruck before also hitting the wolf, though this did not much more than scrape flesh from its leg.

Updated Map

[sblock=OOC]He five-foot-steps and full attacks the other wolf.
Ranged Attacks (1d20+10=24, 1d20+10=27)
Damage (1d8+5=8, 1d8+5=6)[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +2 Reflex: +8 Will: +5
Perception: +10, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow (+10*^, 1d8+5*, 20/x3) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Point-Blank Shot, Inspire Courage (+2)*, Haste^
Spells Remaining (1st): 5/5
Spells Remaining (2nd): 2/3

Used Items:
Arrows (4/20)
Abilities Used:
Battle Dance 3/15 rnds
Haste 3/5 rnds[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 21, 2014)

Mirra moves forward again, this time aiming at the farthest wildman and lobbing a glue bomb at him.   "I think we need to get up into the treehouse with haste."

Combat map

[sblock=OOC]Tanglebomb on WM2.  Far shot for -1 attack.  Cognatogen for +2 damage. (1d20+5=23,  3d6+6=13)  (Note: Attacked WM1.  Please ignore WM2.)

DC 18 Reflex or entangled and glued to the ground.  The rest of the info is here.

[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith
*
AC: 18+2 (13+2 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 35/35
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 9/11
Cognatogen Prepared: None
1st Level: 2/5
2nd Level: 1/3
Extracts Prepared: Barkskin x2, Enlarge Person, Shield x2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 3d6+4+2), Longspear (+4, x2, 1d8, Silver/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: Cognatogen (+4 Int, -2 Str, +2 Natural AC)

Used Items:
Alchemist's ice
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Aug 22, 2014)

Tsaaruk moves forward at haste to reach the treehouse. Hoping Garadh can handle himself he continues past the warrior in an effort to help the girl.

[sblock]
Double move to G5
[/sblock]

updated map

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  54 current: 54
CMB: +9 / CMD: 21 Fort: +7 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 12/12
Renewed Vigor: 1/1

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Aug 23, 2014)

*Garadh*

Garadh grunts in pain as the wild man's axe hits his side; turning from the fleeing wolf he replies with an overwhelmingly powerful slicing blow. While the opponent reels he takes a few steps toward Tsaaruck, hoping to draw the foe in that direction.


Actions and rolls
Power Attack
attack = http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4616990/ (1d20+10 = 24), damage http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4616993/ (1d8+11=16)
Move 10 feet
Combat map
Mini-stats

[sblock]
HP: 45, currently 57
AC: 21 (touch 13, flat-footed 18)
BAB: +5
CMD +9, CMB 21
Fort +8, Ref +3, Will +0
Speed 30'
Longsword +1 Attack: +12 (1d8+7/19-20)
Longsword +1 Power Attack: +10 (1d8+11/19-20)
Sling Attack: +7 (1d4+4)
[/sblock]

EDIT: fixed current HP


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 24, 2014)

[sblock=OOC/BigB]I hope your wife has a speedy recovery.[/sblock]

Mazi flutters up close to the window again.  "The Wolf-King has Polina trapped in the corner of the cottage.  Hurry!"

The wild man near Pirvinia growls his frustration as the pit reshapes itself to prevent him from reaching his enemies.  With a shout he throws himself over the pit only to miss reaching the safety of the far side by at least a foot.  Expecting a fall he stumbles but when he doesn't fall he scrambles forward unlimbering his axe as he moves towards Pirvinia.

*"Trickery and illusions,"* he yells.  As he reaches Pirvinia he brings his axe around in a large arc.  The blow is slowed by the magical field of protection around her but still cuts deep.

With two of Samad's arrows in its hide the remaining wolf wheels with a pained yelp and flees the battlefield.

The target of Mirra's tanglebomb howls his frustration as the sticky, burning mass singes his skin and cements him to the ground.  He struggles against his bonds trying to reach Tsaaruk.

Garadh deals a heavy blow to the wild man facing him but the man retaliates: the heavy axe he wields misses Garadh entirely.  The wild man snaps at Garadh with long, wolfish teeth.  The attack closes on armor and is deflected.

The other wild man comes around to flank Garadh.  Like the other, he attacks with axe and teeth but both miss.

Combat Map

        *GM:*  Round Four: Everyone is up.     
[sblock=OOC/Combat Info]Treehouse is roughly 20 ft up in the branches.

Party Stats
Garadh: 45/57 hp remaining
Mirra:  29/35 hp remaining
Pirvinia: 14/32 hp remaining  (axe: 18 dmg from WM4)
Samad: 37/37 hp remaining
Tsaaruk: 54/54 hp remaining

Enemy Stats:
Wolf1: (AC 14, 11 T, 12 FF)  7/37 hp   (fled)
Wolf2: (AC 14, 11 T, 12 FF)  7/37 hp   (fled)
Wild-man1: (AC 13, 9 T, 12 FF)  42/55 hp   (entangled (-2 atk, -4 Dex))
Wild-man2: (AC 13, 9 T, 12 FF)  39/55 hp
Wild-man3: (AC 13, 9 T, 12 FF)  55/55 hp
Wild-man4: (AC 13, 9 T, 12 FF)  55/55 hp
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 25, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





With her illusion failing her, Pirvinia was completely exposed when the warriors left her unprotected.  The axe had left her badly wounded and another blow like that would fell her.

“Help! I am not going to be able to do anything with this one.”

She stepped away from the wild man and put the wand back in her bandolier. Then with a quick arcane gesture, Pirvinia vanished. The illusionary pit vanished as well with her no longer concentrating on the spell.

[sblock=Actions/Map]Let Silent Image drop
Free Action: 5ft step
Move Action: Put Wand away
Standard Action: Cast Invisibility

Updated Map for Pirvinia and Mazi[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)-> *17 with Mage Armor
HP:* 32 *Current:* *32**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor, invisibility*

Weapon in Hand:* Acid Flask *
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/8, 2nd Level: 4/5

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +13 *
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17)  *-> 23 with Mage Armor
HP:* 16 *Current:* 16 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link, Mage Armor *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 25, 2014)

"Strike and move, Garadh!"

[sblock=OOC]Mirra has a reach weapon, so she is currently threatening WM2.  If Garadh swings at WM2 and then takes a step north, Mirra can then hit WM2 with a tanglebomb that will probably kill or incapacitate him.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith
*
AC: 18+2 (13+2 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 35/35
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 9/11
Cognatogen Prepared: None
1st Level: 2/5
2nd Level: 1/3
Extracts Prepared: Barkskin x2, Enlarge Person, Shield x2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 3d6+4+2), Longspear (+4, x2, 1d8, Silver/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: Cognatogen (+4 Int, -2 Str, +2 Natural AC)

Used Items:
Alchemist's ice
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Aug 27, 2014)

Hearing Privinia's request for help Tsaaruk cringes but continues for the treehouse as he reaches it he begins his climb. Trusting in his companions abilities to hold them until he can return to their side. At last this confrontation is at hand, the girl will be freed or he will die trying. They all knew the risks when they sought adventure and volunteered for this ritual.

Updated map

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  54 current: 54
CMB: +9 / CMD: 21 Fort: +7 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 12/12
Renewed Vigor: 1/1

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Aug 28, 2014)

*Garadh*

Garadh follows Mirra's shouted instruction, striking the wild man with another powerful strike before stepping past to give Mirra room to throw.


Actions and rolls
Power Attack
attack = http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4622198/ (1d20+10 = 22), damage http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4622199/ (1d8+11=12)
5-foot step: Combat map



Mini-stats
[sblock]
HP: 45, currently 57
AC: 21 (touch 13, flat-footed 18)
BAB: +5
CMD +9, CMB 21
Fort +8, Ref +3, Will +0
Speed 30'
Longsword +1 Attack: +12 (1d8+7/19-20)
Longsword +1 Power Attack: +10 (1d8+11/19-20)
Sling Attack: +7 (1d4+4)
[/sblock]


EDIT: formatting


----------



## Systole (Aug 28, 2014)

"Excellent work, Garadh!  Tsaaruck, I'll cover you!"  Mirra throws another gluebomb at the nearest wildman and then moves forward, trying to keep the leader from attacking Tsaaruck while the barbarian is climbing.

Combat Map

[sblock=OOC]Tanglebomb on WM2 with PBS and Cog (1d20+7=15, 3d6+7=18) DC 18 Reflex or tangled etc.

Possible AoO on WM1.  Trip if possible. (1d20+3=14, 1d8-1=6)  I think the glue prevents a 5 ft step, so any movement should provoke an AoO ... I think.  Might be wrong.  Mirra will attempt a trip using the spear (which I think is how the trip rules work these days).  She'll drop the spear if she fails badly enough that it's drop or be tripped.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith
*
AC: 18+2 (13+2 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 35/35
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 7/11
Cognatogen Prepared: None
1st Level: 2/5
2nd Level: 1/3
Extracts Prepared: Barkskin x2, Enlarge Person, Shield x2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 3d6+4+2), Longspear (+4, x2, 1d8, Silver/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: Cognatogen (+4 Int, -2 Str, +2 Natural AC)

Used Items:
Alchemist's ice
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Aug 28, 2014)

Samad saw the axe rake across Pirvinia and come away bloodied. Spitting a curse to himself, he turned and took aim, only to see that she herself had vanished, much to the annoyance of the beastman. Hoping that the sorceress was not in the way, he loosed another volley, while saying a few words of divine empowerment to ensure that these shots would not miss.

Updated Map
[sblock]Ranged Attacks (1d20+10=12, 1d20+10=15)
He casts Gallant Inspiration immediately after the first attack roll: (2d4=5) which hits as a 17
Damage (1d8+5=13, 1d8+5=6)[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +2 Reflex: +8 Will: +5
Perception: +10, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow (+10*^, 1d8+5*, 20/x3) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Point-Blank Shot, Inspire Courage (+2)*, Haste^
Spells Remaining (1st): 5/5
Spells Remaining (2nd): 1/3

Used Items:
Arrows (6/20)
Abilities Used:
2nd level Spell (Gallant Inspiration)
Battle Dance 4/15 rnds
Haste 4/5 rnds[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 29, 2014)

Between Mirra and Garadh they have nearly killed the wild man in the center of the clearing.  It is clear by his panicked eyes that the fight has completely gone from the man.  He struggles against the sticky strands and whether because the batch was defective or by the strength of his fear he manages to break free of most of it.  He is still hindered and unable to move far.

The leader of the wild men also struggles against the sticky mass constraining him.  His muscles bulge and he growls from the effort.  Some strands break and fall away and he forces himself towards Mirra.  Mirra's spear-thrust to trip him fails though she isn't hindered by it in any fashion.

The wild man squaring off with Garadh swings his heavy axe and snaps at the warrior with long wolfish teeth.  Both attacks miss.

Near Pirvinia the wild man's nostril's flare as he takes a deep breath and sniffs the air.  His head swings toward Pirvinia almost as if he can sense where she stands.  *"Witch, I'll be coming for you!"*  He turns back to face Samad and bounds forward.  The arrows jutting from his body cause only a slight hitch in his stride and he swings his axe at the dancing elf.  The axe blade comes close but Samad is able to dance just out of reach.

Tsaaruk manages to move past the wild man and start climbing the tree to reach the cottage.  He is about ten feet up when there is a crash within the cottage and a shriek that abruptly cuts off.  Mazi lets out a shrill whistle of alarm momentarily startled into a more primative mode of communication.  She quickly recovers showing her resilience and calls out what she witnessed.  "The Wolf-King ate her!  Gulped her down in one bite.  Oh!  Here he comes!"

There is a loud crash and wood splinters fly outward as a massive wolf head bursts through the front window of the cottage.  Portions of the wall break and fall away and the creature claws its way out.  It is huge, thick-bodied and layered in heavy muscle, and its belly writhes as if something is still alive within it.  The floor that it stands upon, ten feet above Tsaaruk, creaks and groans under its weight.  It looks like it could easily take down a large bear.

Combat Map

        *GM:*  Round Five: Everyone is up.     
[sblock=OOC/Combat Info]Treehouse (and Wolf-King) is roughly 20 ft up in the branches.

Party Stats
Garadh: 45/57 hp remaining
Mirra:  29/35 hp remaining
Pirvinia: 14/32 hp remaining
Samad: 37/37 hp remaining
Tsaaruk: 54/54 hp remaining  (10 ft up the tree)

Enemy Stats:
Wolf1: (AC 14, 11 T, 12 FF)  7/37 hp   (fled)
Wolf2: (AC 14, 11 T, 12 FF)  7/37 hp   (fled)
Wild-man1: (AC 13, 9 T, 12 FF; CMD 17)  42/55 hp   (hindered 5/6 rnds (half move))
Wild-man2: (AC 13, 9 T, 12 FF; CMD 17)  9/55 hp    (hindered 2/2 rnds (half move); fleeing)
Wild-man3: (AC 13, 9 T, 12 FF; CMD 17)  55/55 hp
Wild-man4: (AC 13, 9 T, 12 FF; CMD 17)  36/55 hp
Wolf-King: (AC 18, 10 T, 17 FF; CMD 26)  95/95 hp

Both wildmen (1&2) made their STR check against the tanglebombs.  They are limited to half movement when using the Move action until the rest of the strands lose their potentcy.
[/sblock]


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Aug 31, 2014)

*Garadh*
Seeing the wolf king break out, Garadh disengages from the wild man and races toward the treehouse.

Actions and rolls
Double move Combat map

Mini-stats
[sblock]
HP: 45, currently 57
AC: 21 (touch 13, flat-footed 18)
BAB: +5
CMD +9, CMB 21
Fort +8, Ref +3, Will +0
Speed 30'
Longsword +1 Attack: +12 (1d8+7/19-20)
Longsword +1 Power Attack: +10 (1d8+11/19-20)
Sling Attack: +7 (1d4+4)
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 1, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia took note that the wild men probably had a sense of smell and might be able to track her that way. But still, being invisible had its advantages regardless.

Not wanting to attract more attention, she kept quiet as she moved towards the tree house, drawing her enlarge person wand from the bandolier.

She paused to cast a spell, coating the ground beneath the free wild man's feet.

[sblock=Actions/Map]Moved, drawing wand from bandolier (treating like weapon) for free
Standard Action: Cast Grease (assuming this is not an attack to break Invisibility), otherwise I will do something else.

Updated Map for Pirvinia[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)-> *17 with Mage Armor
HP:* 32 *Current:* *14**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor, invisibility*

Weapon in Hand:* Acid Flask *
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/8, 2nd Level: 4/5

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +13 *
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17)  *-> 23 with Mage Armor
HP:* 16 *Current:* 16 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link, Mage Armor *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Sep 1, 2014)

[sblock=Glasseye]Can Tsaaruck see the general area where the WolfKing is standing from his vantage climbing and could he reach it to make a attack on the underneath side of the boards?[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 2, 2014)

Tsaaruk looks up as the weight of the Wolf-King makes the boards of the treehouse floor creak and bow above his head and a step to his left.  It is quite obvious where the beast stands and bits of dust and dirt rain down through the cracks.  If he were just a bit higher he could reach...

[sblock=BigB]Tsaaruk would have to spend a Move action to climb up five feet (easy enough to climb, no roll needed).  Then he would be within reach to make an attack on the underside of the floor beneath the Wolf-King.  If he has a reach weapon he could do it without climbing.  (Each square below is 5 feet.)






[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Sep 2, 2014)

Tsaaruk focuses on the spot where the boards are bowed and dust falls. He climbs the remaining distance drawing his warhammer and lets his rage overtake him as he swings at the floor beneath the monster. He lands a solid blow releasing electrical energy into the floor above him. Lost in the rage he lets out a howl in challenge to the wolfking.


[sblock]
Rage

raging attack on floorboards where wolfking stands 1D20+13 = [19]+13 = 32 damage 1D8+8 = [8]+8 = 16
electric damage 1D6 = [2] = 2

[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats Raging]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  18 (with shield/ Flat:17, Touch: 10)
HP:  56 current: 56
CMB: +11 / CMD: 23 Fort: +9 / Ref: +2 / Will: +4
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 11/12
Renewed Vigor: 1/1 

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 3, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]If Mirra lobbed a bomb at the big bad wolf, would the AoO or the other effects (specifically the stinkbomb) hit Tsaaruck?  I'm not sure how much cover the floorboards give him, or if it the cloud could creep through or around.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 4, 2014)

Tsaaruk's attack splinters wood and the boards creak ominously under the Wolf-King.  Mirra's assessment is that the boards have lost enough structural integrity that they won't support the monstrous wolf's weight for long.  In fact, there is a loud groan then a crack as the boards collapse and shower splinters of wood down on Garadh.

The Wolf-King falls and lands heavily on his side at Garadh's feet.

Combat Map

        *GM:*  Round Five continuing: Mirra & Samad to go.     
[sblock=OOC/Combat Info]I meant to update and give the results of Tsaaruk's attack earlier.  Sorry, but I've just been really busy.  At this point the WK is on the ground, prone.  Systole: Tsaaruk is not in danger of being affected by a bomb thrown at the WK and you could avoid Garadh.

Treehouse is roughly 20 ft up in the branches.

Party Stats
Garadh: 45/57 hp remaining
Mirra:  29/35 hp remaining
Pirvinia: 14/32 hp remaining
Samad: 37/37 hp remaining
Tsaaruk: 54/54 hp remaining  (15 ft up the tree)

Enemy Stats:
Wolf1: (AC 14, 11 T, 12 FF)  7/37 hp   (fled)
Wolf2: (AC 14, 11 T, 12 FF)  7/37 hp   (fled)
Wild-man1: (AC 13, 9 T, 12 FF; CMD 17)  42/55 hp   (hindered 5/6 rnds (half move))
Wild-man2: (AC 13, 9 T, 12 FF; CMD 17)  9/55 hp    (hindered 2/2 rnds (half move); fleeing)
Wild-man3: (AC 13, 9 T, 12 FF; CMD 17)  55/55 hp
Wild-man4: (AC 13, 9 T, 12 FF; CMD 17)  36/55 hp
Wolf-King: (AC 18, 10 T, 17 FF; CMD 26)  89/95 hp  Prone
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 4, 2014)

Mirra watches as the Wolf King falls to the ground, then with a calculating eye she looks up at Tsaaruck clinging to the ladder.  Stepping back, she hurls a bomb at the wildman.  The explosion burns the man badly and singes the Wolf King, and the cloud of noxious vapors stops just in front of Garadh and Mirra, and just underneath Tsaaruck's boots.  "With precision,"  Mirra says to herself.  More loudly she adds, "Cough her up, Wolf King, or it will get worse."

Combat Map

[sblock=OOC]5 ft step then Stinkbomb; 10 pts splash (1d20+7=19, 3d6+7=22)

22 points fire to WM1. 10 9 splash damage to WK (EDIT: Added in PBS bonus to splash by mistake).  DC 18 Fort or nauseated for both.  Mirra is also hoping that a good case of nausea will prevent the WK from keeping his lunch down.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith
*
AC: 18+2 (13+2 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 35/35
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 6/11
Cognatogen Prepared: None
1st Level: 2/5
2nd Level: 1/3
Extracts Prepared: Barkskin x2, Enlarge Person, Shield x2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 3d6+4+2), Longspear (+4, x2, 1d8, Silver/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: Cognatogen (+4 Int, -2 Str, +2 Natural AC)

Used Items:
Alchemist's ice
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Sep 4, 2014)

The beast was a monster, dwarfing even the Orc from what Samad could see. However, the elf himself could not see much, as the wildling swung his axe repeatedly. Samad nimbly turned out of the way. He considered drawing his sword, but decided he didn't want to waste any time, and so he risked continuing this battle with his bow. He jumped back and launched another volley.

Updated Map
[sblock=OOC]Samad 5-foot steps backwards and looses another two arrers at Wildman 4
Ranged Attack (1d20+10=25, 1d20+10=24)
Damage (1d8+5=6, 1d8+5=13)[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +2 Reflex: +8 Will: +5
Perception: +10, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow (+10*^, 1d8+5*, 20/x3) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Point-Blank Shot, Inspire Courage (+2)*, Haste^
Spells Remaining (1st): 5/5
Spells Remaining (2nd): 1/3

Used Items:
Arrows (8/20)
Abilities Used:
2nd level Spell (Gallant Inspiration)
Battle Dance 5/15 rnds
Haste 5/5 rnds[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 4, 2014)

Pirvinia's spell goes off coating the ground beneath the wild man that Garadh left behind in thick grease.  His feet fly out from under him and he lands on his back in the fatty substance with a distinctive squelching sound.  He tries to get to his feet but slips and ends up on the ground again, this time face downwards.  He growls with frustration as he tries and fails to stand.

There is definite hesitation and a spike of fear in the wildman's face as Samad shoots another pair of arrows into him.  Nevertheless, he steps forward and tries again to attack the dancing archer with a swing of the axe and a snapping of unnaturally elongated teeth.  The attacks are mis-timed: the axe swings past without a real threat and though Samad can feel the wildman's hot breath he manages to avoid the bite as well.

The fleeing wildman continues towards the edge of the clearing though the residue of Mirra's bomb still slows him and he doesn't make much progress. 

There is quite a bit of hacking coming from within the nauseating cloud.  The wildman within the cloud stumbles forward spitting and wiping his mouth on his sleeve.  He snarls at Mirra and brings his axe around in an arc.  A sudden convulsion and wretching throws off his aim and the heavy stone blade scrapes across Mirra's armor leaving only the faintest of scratches.

The Wolf King heaves his heavy body to his feat.  He makes a gagging sound deep in his throat and his abdomen writhes but he manages to keep the girl down.  He wheels his bulk around and snaps at the warrior.  Massive jaws close on Garadh's leg and squeezes causing bruising up and down the leg.  The Wolf King tugs and Garadh feels it is only by sheer luck that he manages to remain on his feet.

After several long seconds the stink cloud fades.

Combat Map

        *GM:*  Round Six: Everyone is up.
Wolf-King provokes AoO from Garadh when standing up.     
[sblock=OOC/Combat Info]Perrin, I appreciate the symbols you have in your ditzie folders.  Very useful.
Treehouse is roughly 20 ft up in the branches.

Party Stats
Garadh: 32/57 hp remaining  -13 hp from bite
Mirra:  29/35 hp remaining
Pirvinia: 14/32 hp remaining
Samad: 37/37 hp remaining
Tsaaruk: 54/54 hp remaining  (15 ft up the tree)

Enemy Stats:
Wild-man1: (AC 13, 9 T, 12 FF; CMD 17)  20/55 hp   (hindered 4/6 rnds (half move); saved vs. stink)
Wild-man2: (AC 13, 9 T, 12 FF; CMD 17)  9/55 hp    (hindered 1/2 rnds (half move); fleeing)
Wild-man3: (AC 13, 9 T, 12 FF; CMD 17)  55/55 hp  Prone
Wild-man4: (AC 13, 9 T, 12 FF; CMD 17)  17/55 hp
Wolf-King: (AC 18, 10 T, 17 FF; CMD 26)  80/95 hp  (saved vs. stink)
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 4, 2014)

Mirra backs up, holding another bomb at the ready. "I don't want to have to use this," she warns the wildman.  "No one has died yet.  Give us the girl and you can walk away."  When he continues to advance, the alchemist hurls the bomb at him.  The vial hits him in the throat and explodes in a shower of glass and flame.  The man staggers forward and drops, bloodied beyond recognition and still burning.  The aasimar looks shaken.   "I ... I didn't want to ... he was ... it was bigger than I meant ..."

Combat Map

[sblock=OOC]5 ft step then Stinkbomb on WM1 (1d20+7=27, 3d6+7=20) plus Crit confirm (1d20+7=24, 3d6+7=11)

31 points fire to WM1. DC 18 Fort save again for WK.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith
*
AC: 18+2 (13+2 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 35/35
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 5/11
Cognatogen Prepared: None
1st Level: 2/5
2nd Level: 1/3
Extracts Prepared: Barkskin x2, Enlarge Person, Shield x2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 3d6+4+2), Longspear (+4, x2, 1d8, Silver/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: Cognatogen (+4 Int, -2 Str, +2 Natural AC)

Used Items:
Alchemist's ice
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 5, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia continued to move closer to the main part of the fray as Samad was able to handle the wild man behind her without too much worry.  With one wild man slowly fleeing, she was tempted to finish him off. But there was still more deadly foes to take care of first.

She was satisfied the one foe slipped and fell, keeping him from the battle for the moment. She thought samad might be able to take care of him too if the slippery ground kept the wild man occupied for a little longer. “Don’t take too long dancing with that one, Samad. The slippery one over here requires your attention too.”

Letting her invisibility spell drop, Pirvinia summoned a flaming sphere on top of the wolf king to burn him. She quipped sardonically, “I know we should not play with fire in a forest, but…”

[sblock=Actions/Map]Moved & Updated Map for Pirvinia
Cast Flaming Sphere - Fire Damage (Reflex DC18 to avoid) (3d6=8)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)-> *17 with Mage Armor
HP:* 32 *Current:* *14**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor, invisibility*

Weapon in Hand:* Acid Flask * & Wand of Enlarge Person
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/8, 2nd Level: 4/5

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +13 *
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17)  *-> 23 with Mage Armor
HP:* 16 *Current:* 16 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link, Mage Armor *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock] [sblock=OOC Note]No prob, GE.  Mapping in PbP is one of my things.
If you need anything uploaded, let me know. I have more Token State Icons and objects in my MapTools folder that can be uploaded within a few seconds. Easy enough to do when I update Pirvinia.

After reading Flaming Sphere, I am not sure that it is considered an attack that would break Invisibility. The sphere rolls and burns, stopping if it reaches a target. But the consensus some of the LPF Judges made was that it does count as an attack. If possible, I would rather keep invisibility and start the Sphere away from the WK, then use the Move action to roll it into the wolf King's square.[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Sep 6, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]Not sure of the mechanics. With the stink cloud fading Tsaaruk will drop onto the wolfking and attack with his warhammer as he lands. Could it count as a charge or a normal attack with movement?[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Sep 7, 2014)

After Tsaaruks attack on the platform the boards give way under the wolfking sending him to the ground. Seeing Mirra's stink bomb engulf the area below, Tsaaruk holds on until the fog dissipates. Privinia adds a sphere of fire to the wolfkings troubles. With another howl Tsaaruk pushes off propelling himself down toward the Wolfking below. As he approaches he gives a mighty overhead swing with his warhammer. The rage burns within fueling Tsaaruks strength and his focused determination to free the girl before it is too late for her.



[sblock]
continue rage
attack from above 1D20+13 = [10]+13 = 23 damage 1D8+8 = [2]+8 = 10+1D6 = [3] = 3 total dam 13
drop from above rolled as normal raging attack.
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats Raging]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  18 (with shield/ Flat:17, Touch: 10)
HP:  56 current: 56
CMB: +11 / CMD: 23 Fort: +9 / Ref: +2 / Will: +4
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 10/12
Renewed Vigor: 1/1 

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 10, 2014)

Mirra's bomb leaves the wildman a burning corpse on the forest floor.  The Wolf-King just shakes off the effects of the stinkbomb.  And despite the monstrous wolf's size it proves surprisingly agile as it avoids Pirvinia's flaming sphere as the fiery mass rolls towards him.

Tsaaruk drops down from his perch in the tree and brings his warhammer around with force.  It thuds into the Wolf-King's shoulder but despite the blow the wolf still stands.

Garadh's sword flicks out twice injuring the Wolf-King at least once.  Blood starts to mat the fur.

Samad steps away from his opponent once again.  Two arrows fly in rapid succession thudding into the wildman, spinning him around, and dropping him bleeding and unconscious to the ground.

Two of the wildmen are dead and the injured fleeing wildman makes it to the edge of the forest clearing and disappears into the trees.  The wildman in the area of grease crawls to where the grease no longer coats the ground and clambers to his feet.  He is growling and obviously very angry at having been made a fool of in front of the Wolf-King.

The Wolf-King steps away from the heat of the fiery sphere dogging him and viciously turns on Garadh.  He savagely mauls the warrior.  Again to Garadh's surprise he is able to keep his feet and the wolf tries to pull him down.

Combat Map

        *GM:*  Round Seven: Everyone is up.     
[sblock=OOC/Combat Info]Perrin, I'm not entirely convinced by the non-attack argument for Flaming Sphere but I can see where one could reason it like that.  I'm willing to play it that way and let Pirvinia keep her invisibility.  As for symbols, I think we're good for now.  If I need a new one I'll let you know.

BigB, I don't think dropping down like that could count as a charge, particularly since it takes an DC 15 Acrobatics check to negate 10 feet of the fall.  I rolled it for you and he made it with flying colors:  Tsaaruk Acrobatics (1d20+3=20)

Garadh: AoO (PA): G AoO (1d20+10=11) MISS
 - ATK1 (PA): G AoO (1d20+10=27) for Atk1 dmg (1d8+11=15)

Samad: 2 arrows: S arrows (1d20+10=14) & S arrows (1d20+10=15) for dmg (1d8+5=9, 1d8+5=12)

Not good: 1d20+13=33, 1d20+13=23 for 1d8+7=11, 1d8+7=8

Party Stats
Garadh: 13/57 hp remaining
Mirra:  29/35 hp remaining
Pirvinia: 14/32 hp remaining
Samad: 37/37 hp remaining
Tsaaruk: 54/54 hp remaining

Enemy Stats:
Wild-man1: (AC 13, 9 T, 12 FF; CMD 17)  -11/55 hp  DEAD
Wild-man2: (AC 13, 9 T, 12 FF; CMD 17)  9/55 hp    FLED
Wild-man3: (AC 13, 9 T, 12 FF; CMD 17)  55/55 hp  
Wild-man4: (AC 13, 9 T, 12 FF; CMD 17)  -4/55 hp DYING
Wolf-King: (AC 18, 10 T, 17 FF; CMD 26)  67/95 hp  (saved vs. stink)
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 11, 2014)

With a final glance at the smoldering corpse, Mirra composes herself, moves away from the remaining wildman, and throws another stinkbomb at the ground underneath the Wolf King's feet.  "You can't keep her down forever,"  she says to the beast.

Combat Map

[sblock=OOC]Targeting grid intersection.  Target ground, miss on 1 (1d20=11).  9 points to WK from splash. DC 18 Fort save again for WK or nauseated.  It's going to work one of these times ....[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith
*
AC: 18+2 (13+2 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 35/35
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 4/11
Cognatogen Prepared: None
1st Level: 2/5
2nd Level: 1/3
Extracts Prepared: Barkskin x2, Enlarge Person, Shield x2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 3d6+4+2), Longspear (+4, x2, 1d8, Silver/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: Cognatogen (+4 Int, -2 Str, +2 Natural AC)

Used Items:
Alchemist's ice
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Sep 11, 2014)

Not able to flank but hoping to get the wolfkings attention away from Garadh Tsaaruk takes a 5' step and attacks again. The fire and stink cloud make it difficult for the raging warrior to assault the wolfking nevertheless he lands a solid blow. "You are DOOMED WolfKing! Now give up the girl!"
updated map

[sblock]

5' step

attack wolfking 1D20+13 = [20]+13 = 33 and damage 1D8+8 = [4]+8 = 12 + 1D6 = [4] = 4
confirm crit 1D20+13 = [20]+13 = 33

For 40 pts total?  12x3 + 4 
Is coyote code site crashing 2 nat 20s in a row....hard to believe.

GE - No problem on the drop mechanics. It makes sense how you described it. Thanks for rolling his save.

[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]

 Tsaaruck 
 Initiative +1
 AC: 18 (with shield/ Flat:17, Touch: 10)
 HP: 56 current: 56
 CMB: +11 / CMD: 23 Fort: +9 / Ref: +2 / Will: +4
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
 Rage: 10/12
 Renewed Vigor: 1/1 

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 12, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia was still exposed and with the wild man getting out of the grease, she was glad she remained unseen. Samad was still too far away to intercede though.

She moved the flaming ball towards the wolf king, hoping he would be unable to avoid it this time.

She also cast another spell to increase the slick area covered by grease to delay the remaining wild man.

[sblock=Actions/Map]5ft step & Adjusted Map also reflects Pirvinia’s retcon to keep invisibility.
Move Action: Direct Flaming Sphere into WK Fire Damage (Ref DC 18) (3d6=15)
Standard Action: Cast Grease (DC16) underneath WM3[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)-> *17 with Mage Armor
HP:* 32 *Current:* *14**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor, invisibility*

Weapon in Hand:* Acid Flask * & Wand of Enlarge Person
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/8, 2nd Level: 4/5

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +13 *
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17)  *-> 23 with Mage Armor
HP:* 16 *Current:* 16 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link, Mage Armor *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Sep 13, 2014)

*Garadh*

Garadh groans in pain as the wolf king's fangs tear into him.  Reeling and badly wounded, he strikes back with a quick swing, but misses.  He stumbles away, calling out "I'm hurt! Help please!"


Actions and rolls
Attack 1d20+12 = 14 (miss)
Move Combat map


Mini-stats
[sblock]
HP: 13, currently 57
AC: 21 (touch 13, flat-footed 18)
BAB: +5
CMD +9, CMB 21
Fort +8, Ref +3, Will +0
Speed 30'
Longsword +1 Attack: +12 (1d8+7/19-20)
Longsword +1 Power Attack: +10 (1d8+11/19-20)
Sling Attack: +7 (1d4+4)
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Sep 13, 2014)

Samad shoved aside the wildman as he fell backwards upon the ground, dashing forward and nocking an arrow to his bow. He began to draw and aim at the mighty wolf but stopped... What if he should miss, his arrow plunging into the belly of the beast where the girl might still live? Pivoting and dropping to his knee, he sighted instead the final man, and released.
[sblock=OOC]Wildman 3 ain't getting out of this without at least a scratch.
Ranged Attack (1d20+9=21)
Damage (1d8+5=12)[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +2 Reflex: +8 Will: +5
Perception: +10, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow (+9*, 1d8+5*, 20/x3) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Point-Blank Shot, Inspire Courage (+2)*
Spells Remaining (1st): 5/5
Spells Remaining (2nd): 1/3

Used Items:
Arrows (11/20)
Abilities Used:
Battle Dance 7/15 rnds[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 13, 2014)

The Wolf-King seems to have an iron constitution as he again shakes off the nauseating effects of Mirra's stinkbomb.  His size makes him less adept at avoiding the rolling ball of flame and the fires burn fur and the hide beneath it adding to the stench of Mirra's bomb.  Tsaaruk lands a devastating blow to the Wolf-King and the sound of cracking bone is heard throughout the clearing.

Garadh attacks futilely and flees.  The Wolf-King's head snaps around and his jaws close on Garadh's leg.  He wrenches at the joint and drops Garadh to the dirt barely holding onto consciousness.

Samad, meanwhile, shoots an arrow into the wildman struggling in the Grease.  The wildman continues his struggle to escape and manages to pull himself out of the greased area and clamber to his feet.

The Wolf-King looks in horrid shape.  Most of the fur is burnt from his body, his eyes are blood-shot, and the skin around his muzzle is cracked and bleeding.  Stark realization is in his eyes: he knows he won't survive his bid to put the wolves in dominance over mankind but he's determined to extract a cost from those who stopped him, if he can.

He turns on the downed Garadh and tears into the prone warrior ripping away Garadh's consciousness with further inflicted wounds.  With Garadh down and bleeding out the Wolf-King wheels and takes a shaky, limping step towards Mirra.

Combat Map

        *GM:*  Round Eight: Everyone is up.     
[sblock=OOC/Combat Info]

Party Stats
Garadh: -8/57 hp remaining  DYING
Mirra:  29/35 hp remaining
Pirvinia: 14/32 hp remaining
Samad: 37/37 hp remaining
Tsaaruk: 54/54 hp remaining

Enemy Stats:
Wild-man1: (AC 13, 9 T, 12 FF; CMD 17)  -12/55 hp  DEAD
Wild-man2: (AC 13, 9 T, 12 FF; CMD 17)  9/55 hp    FLED
Wild-man3: (AC 13, 9 T, 12 FF; CMD 17)  43/55 hp  
Wild-man4: (AC 13, 9 T, 12 FF; CMD 17)  -5/55 hp DYING
Wolf-King: (AC 18, 10 T, 17 FF; CMD 26)  3/95 hp  (saved vs. stink)
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 14, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia directed the flaming sphere into the Wolf King again in hopes of finishing him off.

Then she moved up next to Mirra while pulling another wand from her bandolier. She shifted the other wand into her left had also gripping the flask of acid, wrapping her index finger around the thin wood.

She whispered to Mirra, "I am right behind you with the healing wand. Can you use it on Garadh?"

[sblock=Actions/Map]Move Action: Direct Flaming Sphere into WK Fire Damage (DC 18) (3d6=8)
Moved 30ft, drawing CLW Wand & UPDATED MAP
[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)-> *17 with Mage Armor
HP:* 32 *Current:* *14**
CMD:* 12, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +5 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor, Invisibility, Flaming Sphere (3/5 rounds)*

Weapon in Hand:* Acid Flask, Wand of Enlarge Person, & Wand of CLW*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 4/8, 2nd Level: 3/5

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +13 *
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17)  *-> 23 with Mage Armor
HP:* 16 *Current:* 16 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link, Mage Armor *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +8, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 14, 2014)

Even in his shaky state and sporting a crushed shoulder the Wolf-King manages to somehow avoid the ball of fire.  The dogged determination in its eyes as it focuses on Mirra is almost unnerving.


----------



## BigB (Sep 14, 2014)

Tsaaruk determined to end this before anyone else falls to the WolfKing, keeps pace and presses his attack once again his rage strengthening his attack he lands a devastating blow that gives off a resounding crunch of bone beneath his hammer. With rage filled eyes he scans the battlefield for threats and looks upon the wolfking hoping somehow they can save the girl.



updated Map

[sblock]
5' step
attack wolfking 1D20+13 = [20]+13 = 33 and damage 1D8+8 = [1]+8 = 9 + electric 1D6 = [4] = 4
confirm crit 1D20+13 = [8]+13 = 21
total damage =9x3+4= 31
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]

 Tsaaruck 
 Initiative +1
 AC: 18 (with shield/ Flat:17, Touch: 10)
 HP: 56 current: 56
 CMB: +11 / CMD: 23 Fort: +9 / Ref: +2 / Will: +4
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
 Rage: 8/12
 Renewed Vigor: 1/1 

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 14, 2014)

With his blow Tsaaruk cracks the Wolf-King's skull and the beast collapses dead.  There is still feeble movement from the corpse's distended abdomen...

        *GM:*  Combat Over.
WK is dead & the sole remaining wildman can either be killed or let escape.  

Experience Update:
Tsaaruk levels to 5th (mid-encounter: 10 Sept 2014 w/ 10,007 xp)
Samad levels to 6th (14 Sept w/ 15,607 xp)
Garadh levels to 6th (14 Sept w/ 15,713 xp)
Pirvinia levels to 6th (14 Sept w/ 16,132 xp)
Congrats!


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Sep 15, 2014)

The elf was about to draw another arrow when he heard a great death howl behind him, and a bolt of fear flash across his foe's visage. He reasoned that the battle must have drawn to a close. Dramatically, Samad jabbed a finger in the direction of the wildman, before thrusting it in the direction of the forest, shouting, "Begone!"

Turning around, Samad's heart leapt into his throat. Garadh was laying, bloodied, upon the ground. So he himself leapt forward, dashing and rolling, all the while chanting, _"O Merciful Bashu, let my hand be the hand to save the life of the just," _and praying that it wasn't too late. He stopped over Garadh's limp form, hand alight and surging with powers known yet unknown. He let the bow slip from his grasp as he knelt and placed his palm upon the warrior's brow. The light consumed them, as it felt to Samad that he was channeling the essence if the stars themselves. As he began to feel life returning to Garadh, a tether returning his soul from the brink to its anchor, he gazed up at the moon and thanked it for its bounty.
[sblock=OOC]I can't remember it it's night or day, but since the moon is often in the sky during the day _anyway_ (at least in my experience), then it doesn't really matter all that much, does it? 
Anyway, he keeps his battle dance up for another round (Garadh is about 45' away, which is Samad's full range of movement), and casts Cure Light Wounds.
CLW (1d8+5=12)[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Samad Salil*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +2 Reflex: +8 Will: +5
Perception: +10, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow (+9*, 1d8+5*, 20/x3) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Point-Blank Shot, Inspire Courage (+2)*
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/5
Spells Remaining (2nd): 1/3

Used Items:
Arrows (11/20)
Abilities Used:
Battle Dance 8/15 rnds[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 15, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pivinia sent her flaming sphere towards the last of their foes, the ball of flaming rolling towards the lone wild man. There spell was not going to last much longer, but it was enough to chase after him as he took off. He had no chance to survive and he knew it.

She dismissed her invisibility spell as soon as the danger was over and turned back to the dead Wolf King, suggesting, “I think someone is going to have to cut that thing open to let the maiden out.”

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)-> *17 with Mage Armor
HP:* 38 *Current:* *20**
CMD:* 14, *Fort:* +4, *Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Acid Flask, Wand of Enlarge Person, & Wand of CLW*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 5/9, 2nd Level: 3/5, 3rd Level (4/4)

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +1*4**
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17)  *-> 23 with Mage Armor
HP:* 19 *Current:* 19
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +7 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link, Mage Armor *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +9, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 15, 2014)

Mirra draws her curing wand and throws it to the dervish.  "Make sure he lives, Samad!" she says.  "When he's stable, see if any of the wildmen can be saved.  This contest is madness, and it needs to be stopped.  But for now ..."  She stands over the Wolf King's corpse with a drawn dagger.  She looks pale and nervous as she kneels by the beast's belly.  "I think I'm the closest thing we have to a chirugeon.  Ancestors guide my hand."

[sblock=OOC]Giving CLW wand to Samad.  Use charges as necessary.  Really don't want to make this Heal check...

Heal (1d20+4=15)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith
*
AC: 18+2 (13+2 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 35/35
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 4/11
Cognatogen Prepared: None
1st Level: 2/5
2nd Level: 1/3
Extracts Prepared: Barkskin x2, Enlarge Person, Shield x2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 3d6+4+2), Longspear (+4, x2, 1d8, Silver/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: Cognatogen (+4 Int, -2 Str, +2 Natural AC)

Used Items:
Alchemist's ice
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 16, 2014)

With a heaving inhalation Garadh regains consciousness under the healing magics of Samad's god.  Pirvinia chases off the last wildman with flaming sphere.  The wildman doesn't stop when he reaches the trees and the noise of his passage fades as he moves away.

Despite her misgivings Mirra proves adept at her knifework.  With a single cut bulging guts tumble out onto the ground and it is quick work to cut into the stretched stomach.  The girl, Polina, cloaked in red and covered in foul liquids, spills out.  She lies limply in the grass panting for breath.  She pushes herself to support herself with her arms then throws the beslimed cloak off.  Her face and arms are covered in splotchy red marks and her pants turn into great sobbing, hiccuping gasps.  She clutches Mirra with all the feeble strength in her arms, as if she never intends to let go.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 16, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia put one of her wands away, leaving the healing one out for the moment. She got hurt pretty bad, but she was willing to forgo her own healing for a few moments.

She made the gestures for casting a minor cantrip (Prestidigitation). Immediately, the rescued girl was starting to be cleaned of the gunk and stench from being inside the Wolf King.

“There, that should help make you feel a little bit better, at least.”

“Mazi, can you fly up in the tree house and see if there is anything else of interest up there?” she asked her familiar. The thrush flitted up to do her mistress’s bidding now that the danger appeared to be gone.

[sblock=OOC Note]Heh, Little Red Riding Hood got ate by the wolf this time. Where’s granny? 

Kidding aside, I thought we met Polina and she was older than 8 yrs old. Did I miss something somewhere?[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)-> *17 with Mage Armor
HP:* 38 *Current:* *20**
CMD:* 14, *Fort:* +4, *Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Acid Flask, Wand of Enlarge Person, & Wand of CLW*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 5/9, 2nd Level: 3/5, 3rd Level (4/4)

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +1*4**
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17)  *-> 23 with Mage Armor
HP:* 19 *Current:* 19
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +7 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link, Mage Armor *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +9, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 16, 2014)

Mirra comforts Polina.  "It's okay, brave girl.  It's over.  First, we get you back to your parents, and then we make sure this never happens again, to you or to anyone else," she says.  She looks at the bodies of the Wolf King and the wildmen, and her expression hardens.   "There was too much death today, and all of it was unnecessary.  I am_ *not happy*._"  The last two words are a threat and a promise.

[sblock=OOC]PM, the woman we met was this girl's older sister.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith
*
AC: 18+2 (13+2 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 35/35
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 4/11
Cognatogen Prepared: None
1st Level: 2/5
2nd Level: 1/3
Extracts Prepared: Barkskin x2, Enlarge Person, Shield x2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 3d6+4+2), Longspear (+4, x2, 1d8, Silver/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: Cognatogen (+4 Int, -2 Str, +2 Natural AC)

Used Items:
Alchemist's ice
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 16, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]You're right, PM.  She's about 12.  Chalk that up to faulty DM memory; I'll edit the above post.  You all did see her at the ceremony before the all night vigil.
Vigil post
I'll get a post up to answer questions/actions a bit later.[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Sep 16, 2014)

Tsaaruk is much relieved to see the girl cut free from the wolfking. With the end of immediate threat Tsaaruk lets the anger subside and the exhaustion takes over. He stands over the group and watches feeling somewhat helpless as the others tend to Garadh and the girl. "That was a close one. Thankfully we are all able to walk away from this ceremony and perhaps with the end of the wolfking there will be no more."

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  54 current: 54
CMB: +9 / CMD: 21 Fort: +7 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 8/12
Renewed Vigor: 1/1

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 17, 2014)

With the stinging bile cleansed from her skin and hair Polina almost seems like a different girl.  She does continue to cling to Mirra's hand and she latches onto Pirvinia's as well as if the two women are the lifeline keeping her from sinking into hysteria.  She does manage to murmur a thank you though whether it is in response to being cleaned off, rescued, or the promise to take her home is hard to tell.

Mazi flies up into the tree house and it is several minutes before she comes back.  During that time an occasional clatter can be heard but Pirvinia senses no distress from her familiar.  Eventually Mazi flies out and lands on Pirvinia's shoulder to twitter in her ear.

"Nothing worthwhile.  Looks like an herbalist was in residence at one time but anything of value was broken and ruined by that brutish wolf."


----------



## Systole (Sep 17, 2014)

Mirra gently lets go of Polina's hand.  "I'll be just a moment.  Stay with Pirvinia.  There's something I need to do," she says.   Retrieving her wand from Samad, she makes her way to the dying wildman and checks to see if he still lives.

[sblock=If still alive]She kneels beside him and taps him once with the wand, then again.  As his eyes flutter open, she speaks.  "What language do you speak?  Old Landellian?  Inner Sea?  Sylvan?"   When she finds a language he understands, she continues.    "Tell your leaders and elders to choose an emissary who will return here in three days and speak for them.  At noon.  Because there are going to be no more lost children.  Do you understand?  The rules of the Challenge are changing as of today.  The hunting of innocents ... is *over*."  She stands up.  "Now go."[/sblock]
The aasimar returns to the girl.  "It looks like there's nothing more for us here, so let's get you back to the castle and your family."

[sblock=OOC]Can I get a current XP tally for Mirra?  I might burn some DMC for level 6.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith
*
AC: 18+2 (13+2 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 35/35
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 4/11
Cognatogen Prepared: None
1st Level: 2/5
2nd Level: 1/3
Extracts Prepared: Barkskin x2, Enlarge Person, Shield x2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 3d6+4+2), Longspear (+4, x2, 1d8, Silver/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: Cognatogen (+4 Int, -2 Str, +2 Natural AC)

Used Items:
Alchemist's ice
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 18, 2014)

*GM:*  17 Sept 2014: Mirra: 12,936 xp     

The wild man that Mirra saves from the brink of death stares at her wide-eyed with fear.  He nods when she demands answer and flees from the clearing as soon as she allows him to go.  With their enemies defeated, dead or driven off, the clearing is quiet.

Leaving the clearing by the trail they entered it from the group expects to come upon the vila campsite relatively soon.  As they walk a while they realize that they should have reached it but they haven't yet.  It would seem that they accidentally took a side trail and have wandered into a part of the forest they are unfamiliar with.  Turning around and retracing their steps they find that the way back to the clearing is not certain but as they go a little further they pass through two overgrown statues flanking the trail and find that they are in the clearing of their overnight vigil just inside the forest.

Coming out of the forest the group finds a crowd waiting anxiously.  When they see Polina walking between Pirvinia and Mirra a cheer goes up, loud and filled with relief and joy.  Polina releases the hands she held to so firmly and rushes forward and throws herself into her father's arms.  He scoops her up and holds her a long moment before setting her down again.

When the group comes up to the royal family King Danyll inclines his head in a gesture of respect.  "You have saved my daughter and my kingdom.  There is, now and forever, a place of honor for you in my home."

[sblock=Pics]










. . . . *Jyman Trout* . . . . . . . Brother Goswald . . .  . . . . . . . *Valeriya* . . . . . .












. . . . . *King Danyll* . . . . . . . . . *Queen Raisa* . . . . . . . . *Matta Sofya* . . . . .
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 18, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia was content to let the girl hold her hand for comfort. After nearly being eaten for good by the Wolf King she could only imagine the horrific nightmares Polina was going to be enduring for the weeks and possibly years to come.

Arriving back in the presence of the royal family she inclined her head modestly in return and replied, “Thank you for the generous invitation. We are glad to have brought her back in piece. Though, I caution that she has had a very tramatic ordeal and needs all the loving care and attention to get past it. that you can afford.”

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)-> *17 with Mage Armor
HP:* 38 *Current:* *20**
CMD:* 14, *Fort:* +4, *Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Acid Flask, Wand of Enlarge Person, & Wand of CLW*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 5/9, 2nd Level: 3/5, 3rd Level (4/4)

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +1*4**
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17)  *-> 23 with Mage Armor
HP:* 19 *Current:* 19
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +7 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link, Mage Armor *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +9, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 18, 2014)

“No!  I want no applause from you,” Mirra says with a glare at the onlookers.  When the cheering comes to a surprised and stuttering halt, she continues.  “That feeling of relief you have right now?  That is because you are guilty, and each of you knows it.  You were all complicit in risking the life of a young girl.  Every single one of you.  And for what?  Prosperity?  Safety?  Freedom from a little bit of fear and uncertainty?  And because she survived, you feel relief because you think yourselves forgiven.”   She draws herself erect. “You are *not* forgiven.  I do *not *forgive you.”

 There is a shocked silence before one of the onlookers finally manages, “But Lesovik--”

“Told you to do it?  And you are so powerless that you must blindly follow his every command?  You have more power than you realize.”  She leans forward and hisses, _“What do you think happens to a god whose name is no longer spoken?”_

 As that begins to sink in, she turns to the king and bows.  “Your majesty, at noon three days from now, a contingent of wildmen will arrive at the clearing where we found Polina.  They will be there to negotiate changes to the Challenge – there are any number of ways to have a contest that doesn't involve risking the life of an innocent.  I would be more than happy to suggest several, many of them altogether bloodless.”  She bows again.  “And if I may be so bold, might I suggest you appoint your daughter Valeriya as your proxy?  Were I in your place, I would want the person who spoke for me to be exactly as concerned as I would be for the safety of my granddaughters yet unborn.”

[sblock=OOC]Mirra is in full-on aasimar fire-and-brimstone mode, at least for the first exchange.  This whole contest is absolutely, morally wrong to her.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith
*
AC: 18+2 (13+2 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 35/35
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 4/11
Cognatogen Prepared: None
1st Level: 2/5
2nd Level: 1/3
Extracts Prepared: Barkskin x2, Enlarge Person, Shield x2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 3d6+4+2), Longspear (+4, x2, 1d8, Silver/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: Cognatogen (+4 Int, -2 Str, +2 Natural AC)

Used Items:
Alchemist's ice
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 19, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia could not argue that Mirra's idea had a chance of working. But if the Wolf King was continually coming back after being slain, she doubted the wild men really had much say in the matter.

Rather that throw water on the feisty woman's fire, she added, “It is certainly worth the effort to try changing things. Even if you do not expect to succeed, there is still a chance that you could.”

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)-> *17 with Mage Armor
HP:* 38 *Current:* *20**
CMD:* 14, *Fort:* +4, *Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Acid Flask, Wand of Enlarge Person, & Wand of CLW*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 5/9, 2nd Level: 3/5, 3rd Level (4/4)

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +1*4**
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17)  *-> 23 with Mage Armor
HP:* 19 *Current:* 19
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +7 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link, Mage Armor *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +9, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 19, 2014)

Queen Raisa's face takes on a look of righteous indignation.  *"How dare you?!"*  She looks like she is ready to launch into a tirade of her own when King Danyll rests his calloused hand on her shoulder and lightly squeezes.  Her head whips around and she is about to unleash a torrent upon the king when his brow raises and he says simply, "You will not."  Her mouth snaps closed but she is still furious and turns her glare upon Mirra.

King Danyll also returns his attention to Mirra and Pirvinia and the warriors standing support behind them.  Valeriya moves up to stand protectively with her arm draped around Polina as her father speaks.

"We live in the shadow of our god.  His breath comes down from the mountain in Spring, his anger rumbles down and destroys whatever is in its path.  The forest is his body and his earthly home and his whim cavorts within it.  We live surrounded by terrible beauty and have been given priceless treasures."  His gaze lingers on his daughters standing nearby.

"Lesovik gives generously and, yes, sometimes he takes.  It is his right.  Sometimes he demands what is most precious and, today, he claimed that from me but returned it back by your agency.  So, yes, we cheer, we celebrate, we give you a seat of honor because of it.  There is relief here but it is not because of _guilt_; it is because we still hold our treasured Polina and because she is a symbol of our god's favor."

His face loses a bit of the softness it held when speaking of his daughters and becomes harder, more stern.  "What we will *not* do is turn our face away from our gods.  That will not be spoken again."  He seems to relent a little and continues.  "But I would be a foolish king if I did not listen to wisdom, no matter how unorthodox a Voice Erwahai has chosen.  I will listen to your counsel and if I deem it to have merit will act upon it appropriately"

The king seems to consider the conversation temporarily suspended and at his motion the crowd, still somewhat muted, turns and begins shambling back towards the town.  The king and his retinue remain standing where they are briefly waiting to see if there is anything else before beginning their return to the keep where conversation can be held more privately.

[sblock=Pics]










. . . . *Jyman Trout* . . . . . . . Brother Goswald . . .  . . . . . . . *Valeriya* . . . . . .












. . . . . *King Danyll* . . . . . . . . . *Queen Raisa* . . . . . . . . *Matta Sofya* . . . . .
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Sep 19, 2014)

Tsaaruk watches the exchange as Mirra argues her mind and Privinia adds her piece. Uncharacteristically he feels the need to speak. "Change has already been set in motion. Has not this trial been different than those past? And different for both sides at that. We were able to save your innocent this time, although barely, but what next? This is your business but I believe we have helped push change and I pray it is for the better. Torglarok lends heat to those that build a strong foundation to repel opposition."

[sblock=mini stats]

 Tsaaruck 
 Initiative +1
 AC: 20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
 HP: 54 current: 54
 CMB: +9 / CMD: 21 Fort: +7 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
 Rage: 8/12
 Renewed Vigor: 1/1

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 19, 2014)

Mirra listens to the king with a grim expression that seems out of place, given her normally cheerful (if somewhat flighty) attitude.  She chooses her next words carefully.  "As you say, your majesty.  I wished only to suggest that Lesovik would surely respect the needs of his worshipers, were they truly of a single mind."  She bows again, stiffly.  "I will draw up a list of suggestions, if you would have them.  But I'm afraid I will not be able to attend the festival.  I have already delayed certain business which I promised to undertake, and in any event, I'm afraid the day's events have rather put me off my appetite.  With your leave, I will gather my things and depart within the hour." 

She turns to the rest of the group. "I still have a flower to locate, so perhaps I'll see you on the road in a day or two, yes?  And if one of you happens to see Mr. Trout, please give him my regards and tell him I hope to see him again someday." 

[sblock=OOC]Mirra can no longer accept the king's hospitality here.  If the king and the populace seem to be okay with a give-and-take from Lesovik, where they receive food but occasionally lose children, then she would literally rather starve than partake.

I'm happy to sit out for a bit while everyone else RPs the festival, however, so please don't let Mirra's holy-rolling slow you down.  She actually wants to continue to travel with the group, so she'll walk slowly while everyone catches up.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith
*
AC: 18+2 (13+2 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 35/35
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 4/11
Cognatogen Prepared: None
1st Level: 2/5
2nd Level: 1/3
Extracts Prepared: Barkskin x2, Enlarge Person, Shield x2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 3d6+4+2), Longspear (+4, x2, 1d8, Silver/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: Cognatogen (+4 Int, -2 Str, +2 Natural AC)

Used Items:
Alchemist's ice
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 19, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]What comes next is up to you all.  I hadn't planned to roleplay out any celebration or festival beyond King Danyll giving out gifts to cover treasure & TGP earned during this section.  There are several options for the next section but I want your input on where to go next.

Systole, refusing the king's hospitality will mean either finding a townsperson willing to put Mirra up or camping out.  The area is too remote & travelers too few to support an inn.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Sep 21, 2014)

Samad stood, arms folded, and watched the crowd vanish through the undergrowth. He turned to Mirra, "I am not sure what you had hoped to accomplish, asking these people to suddenly turn their backs on their dearly held traditions, and most importantly, their Lord Divine. As a man of deep faith, I could never ask another to do so, as I myself could never imagine abandoning Fair Bashu. After all, for good or ill, our traditions make us who we are. Still, your intentions are pure, and that I can respect above most else."

He paused to think a moment, "I do not think we are planning on staying here much longer. After all, we only came to this city for rest. If your quest is none-too-urgent, I think I would speak for the rest of us when I ask if you would like to accompany us on our own crusade, to plumb an ancient tomb of a forgotten god."

He held out his hand in solidarity, "I'm sure that such a place would contain much knowledge long forgotten as well, and it would be an honor to continue to work with a noble heart such as yours."


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 21, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia was not about to press the issue. Arguing with the king about his religion and politics was probably not the smartest idea. He was the authority in the land and they were not even citizens of his realm.

“Thank you, your Majesty. If our service is helpful then you are welcome to it. If not, that is your prerogative and we shall trouble you no more about it.” She inclined her head in a bow.

Turning to her companions, she said, "By all means let us rest up after this ordeal and resupply for the return to the temple...  Unless Mirra needs help with her flower. We could all go with her and then continue our quest with Brother Griswald.

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)-> *17 with Mage Armor
HP:* 38 *Current:* *20**
CMD:* 14, *Fort:* +4, *Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Acid Flask, Wand of Enlarge Person, & Wand of CLW*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 5/9, 2nd Level: 3/5, 3rd Level (4/4)

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +1*4**
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17)  *-> 23 with Mage Armor
HP:* 19 *Current:* 19
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +7 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link, Mage Armor *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +9, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 23, 2014)

Mirra nods to Samad.  "A crypt is a place where this flower might be found," she agrees carefully.  "It would not hurt to look there.  It was back a in the direction we met?  Then I'll meet you on the road in a day or two." 

[sblock=OOC]Mirra was planning on sleeping rough.  She holds the citizens as being complicit and does not want their hospitality either.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith
*
AC: 18+2 (13+2 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 35/35
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 4/11
Cognatogen Prepared: None
1st Level: 2/5
2nd Level: 1/3
Extracts Prepared: Barkskin x2, Enlarge Person, Shield x2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 3d6+4+2), Longspear (+4, x2, 1d8, Silver/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: Cognatogen (+4 Int, -2 Str, +2 Natural AC)

Used Items:
Alchemist's ice
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Sep 23, 2014)

Tsaaruk shrugs knowing Mirra is more than capable as he witnessed in the fight with the wolfking for it was Mirra's mixtures that allowed him to run uncontested to bring the fight to the wolfking. He does hope the group reunites with Mirra. "Warrior Sister do as you need. I hope you find your flower and that we meet on the road shortly." After saying his piece he turns with the group to return to the castle to resupply.

[sblock=mini stats]

 Tsaaruck 
 Initiative +1
 AC: 20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
 HP: 54 current: 54
 CMB: +9 / CMD: 21 Fort: +7 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
 Rage: 8/12
 Renewed Vigor: 1/1

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 24, 2014)

*GM:*  Part two will be wrapping up tomorrow when I get the time to write a post wrapping things up.  Feel free to talk more with NPCs if you want but with Mirra absenting herself I figured you would probably rather keep it fairly short and rejoin her.

Once I post up the numbers (probably day after tomorrow as tomorrow will be a very full day for me) Tsaaruk and Mirra have roughly 5,500 gp to spend
Samad, Garadh, & Pirvinia have roughly 6,200 gp to spend
This is combined encounter gold and time-based gold.

As before, feel free to 'shop' for new equipment though it'll actually be gifts from King Danyll.  I imagine Mirra wouldn't want to accept gifts if she even goes back to the castle at all but the King would press gifts on the group to give to Mirra when they rejoin her.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 24, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia turned to Tsaaruk with a bit of uncertainty.

“Big guy, I think she was considering to look for the flower with us at the crypt we are planning on returning to…”

“Except there was not many flowers growing tin the snow, Mirra,” she added for the aasimar.

“In any case, could you not stay at the inn where you would be safe while sleeping? Paying for your lodging at an inn is not accepting a reward over these events you have spoken out so strongly against.”

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)-> *17 with Mage Armor
HP:* 38 *Current:* *20**
CMD:* 14, *Fort:* +4, *Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Acid Flask, Wand of Enlarge Person, & Wand of CLW*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 5/9, 2nd Level: 3/5, 3rd Level (4/4)

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +1*4**
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17)  *-> 23 with Mage Armor
HP:* 19 *Current:* 19
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +7 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link, Mage Armor *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +9, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 25, 2014)

The villagers are muted until they pull away from the group returning to the keep.  Then they get a little more animated chattering amongst themselves and planning for a community meal in the town square.  The king and his family are expected to preside over it and as their guests the group is welcome as well, despite Mirra's vocal objection to local belief and tradition.  King Danyll walks along quietly next to his wife, Queen Raisa, whose stiff posture still proclaims her indignation.  A lady in waiting walks next to the queen cooing soothingly in her ear.  Valeriya walks with Polina; the younger girl clutches her sister's hand tightly and the older sister talks in a non-stop patter just low enough to be difficult to hear but it seems to be a recounting of all the minor things that happened in the keep when Polina was away.

Matta Sofya hurries to join Mirra and match her strides to the aasimar's.  She walks alongside quietly for a moment before speaking.  "We don't have the luxury of denying our gods.  Our gods are jealous and vindictive when slighted unlike the indifferent, lenient gods of the north."  Mirra gets the feeling that by lenient Matta Sofya really means something closer to lazy.  "Our gods are like our land: beautiful, harsh, and cold though remarkably generous when the season is right.  But I didn't join you to defend our ways of doing things or spark an argument.  What is this flower you seek?"

Mirra remembers that it wasn't so much the flower that Mother Telka sought but the honey made from the pollen of the Aamornan and the honey was rumored to be collected and prized by the local fey.  At this time of year, late spring when a dusting of snow is not unusual, the flower won't be blooming.

A hulking member of the king's warband with a perpetual hang-dog expression and whose name you seem to recall is something like Sobachka hangs back with the group.  "He's got the king's own luck," he says pointing at Garadh.  "Fighted off the demon-fever then survived a tussle with the Wolf-King.  And he gots Wolf-Slayer on his belt.  I'd give my eye-tooth for that axe."  He grins and it is obvious he doesn't have many to spare though he seems serious about making a trade.

Soon enough the crowd reaches the road at the base of the keep where the houses of the villagers cluster.  Most of the villagers turn towards the town but some, servants of the royal family, continue up to the keep.  It will be a couple of hours before the communal meal so the king and his family will go up to the castle as well.  Before he does so, King Danyll turns to the group.

"You are welcome still to enjoy the hospitality of my home but if you choose to move on, please, first allow me to reward you for rescuing my daughter."

[sblock=Pics]










. . . . *Jyman Trout* . . . . . . . Brother Goswald . . .  . . . . . . . *Valeriya* . . . . . .












. . . . . *King Danyll* . . . . . . . . . *Queen Raisa* . . . . . . . . *Matta Sofya* . . . . .
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 25, 2014)

"Matta Sofya, I thank you for that information.  But I did not think that finding the flower at the crypt would be likely.  I was merely trying to be somewhat politic," Mirra replies.  "Too little and too late, I know.

"But if you wish to speak of gods, then let me be clear: If the challenge involved people who chose their fate freely, I would accept it.  Or if Lesovik were to simply choose the participants indiscriminately, I might not approve, but I could at least understand.  But Lesovik specifically demands the sacrifice of innocents, if not in body then in mind.  Polina might have survived, but she went through hell, or as near to hell as can exist in this world.  If I were you, I would go into the wood this afternoon and gather as much valerian root as I could can carry, because that child is going to have night terrors tonight, and then for the rest of her life."

The alchemist stops and turns to the wise woman.  "You may disapprove of northern gods, Matta Sofiya, but none of claim that the price of their pleasure is the destruction of innocence.  None of them are that ... cold," she says, although it is clear that she means something closer to _vile_.  "And if I may speak freely, much of my issue with the Challenge is that your people simply acquiesce to it, because nothing justifies the sacrifice of a child.  _Nothing_.  That is an absolute, even in the face of a god's wrath."

"So I thank you again for the information regarding the flower, but I cannot accept your honors, your gifts, or your hospitality.  Good day, mistress," she says, dismissing the wise woman, preferring to walk alone the rest of the way.  

At the base of the keep, she bows stiffly to the king, then turns away and sets off down the road, having nothing more to say.

[sblock=OOC]--[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith
*
AC: 18+2 (13+2 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 35/35
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 4/11
Cognatogen Prepared: None
1st Level: 2/5
2nd Level: 1/3
Extracts Prepared: Barkskin x2, Enlarge Person, Shield x2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 3d6+4+2), Longspear (+4, x2, 1d8, Silver/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: Cognatogen (+4 Int, -2 Str, +2 Natural AC)

Used Items:
Alchemist's ice
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 26, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia said nothing as Mirra ignored her and rudely walk away regardless. She had to wonder why they would want her company when she clearly did not give two coppers for them. She sighed and shook her head in disappointment. The woman was certainly outspoken, but had no right to force her believes upon the community and snub their kindness over it. 

“Well, I am not in need of feasting. I don't really eat much any more. But I shall stay with my companions as they are want. Please forgive the rudeness of the other one in our company. She did not travel from a far with us and we only just met her. When it comes to questioning the faith of others and their gods' wishes, that is something better left to priests and priestess's and certainly not the preview of a traveling outlander.”

She will accept the hospitality and gifts.

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 13 (17 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 11)-> *17 with Mage Armor
HP:* 38 *Current:* *20**
CMD:* 14, *Fort:* +4, *Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Nothing*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 5/9, 2nd Level: 3/5, 3rd Level (4/4)

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +1*4**
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17)  *-> 23 with Mage Armor
HP:* 19 *Current:* 19
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +7 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link, Mage Armor *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +9, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock] [sblock=Purchases]Looking for:
Available Page of Spell Knowledge 1st (Silent Image) (1d100=42) -1000gp
Available Metamagic Rod, Lesser (Selective Spell) (1d100=55) -3000gp
Available Amulet of Natural Armor (1d100=28) -2000gp[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Sep 29, 2014)

As much as Tsaaruk enjoys the company of humans and the other civilized goodly races and he indeed embraces his humanity, he is often puzzled by the actions they take. The customs of these people do not make sense to him but who is he to tell them after all they are not the wild orc tribes he grew up knowing. There is a society to be offended by. Of course he will accept their offer, and their aid in healing Garadh.

"Thank you for your hospitality." he replies as he follows toward the keep.

[sblock=GE] I made an error with my accounting when I purchased the hammer for Tsaaruk. I will use the award here to get it straight.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 30, 2014)

Once within Castle Danyll the Queen, Valeriya and Polina disappear into the royal quarters leaving the king and a few members of his warband in company with those remaining of the group brought by Brother Goswald.  King Danyll smiles but the very act reveals his tiredness and the weight he carries.

"I am more thankful than you can know."  He glances towards the stair where his wife and daughters went.  "Now, perhaps, I can express that with what trinkets I can give you."

He leads the group deeper into the castle to the armory and the chambers near the vaults.  He goes within and then comes out bearing gifts for each.  His choices seem uncannily accurrate for what each might find useful.

"Now I must ready myself for the feast.  I hope you will join us in town."

---

Mirra leaves the town behind her as she travels eastward onto the forest road she traveled with Jyman Trout.  It looks different not shrouded in mist and she soon comes to a large boulder at a crossroads.  She's fairly certain she traveled past this crossroads but missed the boulder in the poor visibility.  Now, however, a man sits on the boulder and watches as she approaches.  He is extremely thin and has exceptionally long limbs that remind Mirra of certain ungainly walking stick insects.  He's clad in tight breeches and tunic and has a ragged cloak over his shoulders.  His feet are bare.

He smiles and his teeth gleam like little pearls.  "Welcome, traveler.  What brings you away from the fires and feasting of the town and onto the lonely road?"  He toys with a clay pot about the size Mirra would use for one of her bombs rolling it over his fingers and hardly paying attention to it at all.


----------



## Systole (Sep 30, 2014)

Mirra exhales and puffs out her cheeks.  "Irreconcilable differences is the short answer, I suppose.  There's a longer answer, but it's ... longer."

She shrugs off her pack and sits down, suddenly exhausted now that her anger is no longer sustaining her.  She takes a waterskin out of her pack and offers it to the man.  "Water?  I've got some hardtack as well.  That is, assuming that you're not heading to the festival ... which doesn't seem to be the case."  She takes a long draught after the stranger is done with it.

She begins pulling her alchemical equipment out of her haversack.  "Do you mind if I brew myself a restorative?  It's been a difficult day."

[sblock=OOC]Take 10 on K:Nature (assuming he's fey) for 24.  Most other things would be a 19.  

Making CLW extract and Lesser Restoration extract.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith
*
AC: 18+2 (13+2 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 35/35
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 4/11
Cognatogen Prepared: None
1st Level: 2/5
2nd Level: 1/3
Extracts Prepared: Barkskin x2, Enlarge Person, Shield x2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 3d6+4+2), Longspear (+4, x2, 1d8, Silver/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: Cognatogen (+4 Int, -2 Str, +2 Natural AC)

Used Items:
Alchemist's ice
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 1, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia thanked the King and inclined her head in a bow as she accepted the items.

“Thank you, your Majesty. Most important is that Polina is now safe.  Mayhap I shall see you there.”

She was not overly excited about celebrating, but she could not deny that the kingdom had cause to be happy over the outcome. Without needing to eat and drink much, her partake in the refreshments would be for enjoyment alone. She intended to be polite and gracious in accepting the hospitality.

Pirvinia informed her companions, “I think I shall look for Brother Goswald. We do have an agreement to aid him and we should probably find out when he wants to depart.”

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 14 (18 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 12)-> *18 with Mage Armor
HP:* 38 *Current:* *20**
CMD:* 14, *Fort:* +4, *Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Nothing*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 5/9, 2nd Level: 3/5, 3rd Level (4/4)

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +1*4**
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17)  *-> 23 with Mage Armor
HP:* 19 *Current:* 19
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +7 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link, Mage Armor *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +9, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Oct 2, 2014)

*Garadh*

While Garadh sympathizes with Mirra's anger at the custom, he sees no purpose in refusing the royal hospitality and gratitude. He accepts the king's gifts gladly and takes part eagerly in the festivities, also thankful for his narrow escape from death from his wounds.

Afterwards, he joins Pirvinia in looking for Brother Goswald. "I agree. Our original mission is still unfinished."

Mini-stats
[sblock]
HP: 57, currently 57
AC: 21 (touch 13, flat-footed 18)
BAB: +5
CMD +9, CMB 21
Fort +8, Ref +3, Will +0
Speed 30'
Longsword +1 Attack: +12 (1d8+7/19-20)
Longsword +1 Power Attack: +10 (1d8+11/19-20)
Sling Attack: +7 (1d4+4)
[/sblock]

EDIT: to add more, mini-stats


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Oct 3, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Do we need to officially record our 'gifts' (purchases ) anywhere, or do we just put it on our sheets?[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 4, 2014)

[section]*Mirra:*
The creature, Mirra instantly ascertained, was not human.  It was fey, a particularly nasty sort, known locally as a bogu-man, a name which had an interesting etymology and tied it to (or confused it with) all sorts of other unpleasant creatures.  Beyond the name and disposition Mirra knew only that it was a fear spirit of some sort.

The creature leans forward interested in Mirra's work with the alchemy.  The pot stops rolling over its knuckles and it sets the clay vessel down on the stone next to it.  He slaps his soles down on the stone and his hands on his knees and leans even farther forward resembling quite strongly a carrion bird or a darkly comical gargoyle.

"Go right ahead.  A posset, perhaps?  Or a caudle?  Those would fix you up nicely, I think."

He waves away the proffered water and hardtack.  "Oh, no thank you.  I've eaten quite well today and there is more feasting to come.  But you are right, not in the town."  He smiles again, broadly displaying his pearly, button-teeth, and looks off to the east where the sky is inexplicably already lightening with false dawn.

"I must go."  He slips from the rock and takes a couple of steps towards the tree before turning back and grinning.  "Longjack says 'Farewell', Weathersmith."  He turns and vanishes into the trees.  Looking after him Mirra notices that the clay pot still sits atop the boulder and a nearly empty sack lies at the boulder's base.[/section]

[section]*Pirvinia, +others?*
Pirivinia finds Brother Goswald easy to locate: his height, his bald pate, the robe he wears that doesn't quite match the local style of dress, all serve to make him stand out at the gathering of townsfolk in the town's green.  Goswald cups a bowl carved from a boule loaf in one hand.  With a thin dagger he stabs large chunks of root vegetable from the stew in the bowl and pops them into his mouth.  When he sees Pirvinia (and any who choose to follow her) approach he gulps down the bite of turnip and nods a greeting.

"A good thing you all did today, saving the King's daughter.  And it means a year or ten of good fortune for the people here."  Goswald looks sidelong at Pirvinia as he takes a long slurp of his steaming stew.  "That Garadh took a savaging, didn't he?  I can't decide if the man is lucky or unlucky.  How long do you think until he'll be up for travel again?"[/section]
[sblock=OOC]It's fine by me if yo just put the items on your sheet, CF.

Systole, the sack contains Mirra's share of the treasure for this part of the adventure.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 5, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia had taken an injury herself during the quest to rescue the little girl in the red hood. She had not requested any assistance with healing wand yet, but the urgency really depended on when they planned to depart.

"Well, we did all sustain some injuries.  How soon we leave depends up whether Samad can use his spells to heal us in time to leave on the morrow. It may be too much for him, so mayhap the day after would be better. I shall be ready either way."

"The gifts we received from the King and the preparations we made earlier will suffice for returning to the tomb from my point of view. Though, we have not discussed it. Mayhap there are some items we might need to purchase before departing... though nothing specific comes to mind."

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 14 (18 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 12)-> *18 with Mage Armor
HP:* 38 *Current:* *20**
CMD:* 14, *Fort:* +4, *Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Nothing*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 5/9, 2nd Level: 3/5, 3rd Level (4/4)

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +1*4**
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17)  *-> 23 with Mage Armor
HP:* 19 *Current:* 19
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +7 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link, Mage Armor *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +9, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 5, 2014)

Brother Goswald's cheeks flush and he briefly looks away in embarrassment before responding in a stuttering rush.

"Oh, yes, I mean...  that is, I didn't mean to imply that Garadh was the only one that put forth any _effort_ in this endeavor only that his injuries were more severe than anyone else's."  Goswald makes a half shrug tilting his head to one side and lifting one shoulder.  "I figure it will take him longer to heal, and when he is, and everyone is ready then we can finish the job.  I'm in no hurry, mind," Goswald is quick to point out.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 6, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia smiled reassuringly and put a hand on Brother Goswald's arm. She had not meant to embarrass him or anything.

"Oh, that would normally take some time if all we did was rest. My own injuries would take about three days. However, we have magical healing wands and Samad has some spells. How many he can cast, I know not. Even though Garadh was gravely injured, he has not suffered any disease like before."

"So how soon we can be ready to depart, I think it only Samad that can answer since he is the only one that can perform magical healing."

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 14 (18 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 12)-> *18 with Mage Armor
HP:* 38 *Current:* *20**
CMD:* 14, *Fort:* +4, *Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Nothing*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 5/9, 2nd Level: 3/5, 3rd Level (4/4)

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +1*4**
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17)  *-> 23 with Mage Armor
HP:* 19 *Current:* 19
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +7 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link, Mage Armor *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +9, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 6, 2014)

Mirra frowns, then shrugs.  Drinking her draughts, she packs away her alchemical gear, and then examines the pot and the sack.  She is not altogether surprised when she examines the contents of the pot, but is a little more so at the sack.  "A faerie gift?  That's dangerous," she says to no one in particular.  After a moment's consideration, she works the ring off her finger and carefully lays it on top of the stone.  "Fair trade for you, Longjack.  And good morrow."

She hefts her satchel and heads off down the road once more.

[sblock=OOC]Assuming that's the honey.  Leaving the ring of protection as payment, because accepting a gift from something like Longjack seems like it would be unwise.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith
*
AC: 18+2 (13+2 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 35/35
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 4/11
Cognatogen Prepared: None
1st Level: 2/5
2nd Level: 1/3
Extracts Prepared: Barkskin x2, Enlarge Person, Shield x2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 3d6+4+2), Longspear (+4, x2, 1d8, Silver/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
Alchemist's ice
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Oct 7, 2014)

He shifted his weight, nervously, almost, before replying, "I suppose I could but..."
He paused. While this was indeed true that Samad fought with gifts of the divine, he held some reservations about using it wantonly. Though he could see that Garadh still suffered from a limp, and Pirvinia still had bandages around her waist, this was not exactly a life-or-death situation they found themselves in. He stroked his chin in though for a moment, before continuing, "Would it not be simply quicker to ask for Matta Sofya and her healers? They gave us aid before, and I'm sure they would even more gladly do so again."
[sblock=OOC]Cool, I'll take a look at equipment this afternoon, since I doubt I'll be busy then.[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Oct 7, 2014)

After the tension with the royal family Tsaaruk feels it is best to stay close by the group for the remainder of their stay at the castle. He does however accept the Kings gratitude and gifts. He follows Privinia and the others in search of Brother Goswald. He hopes Garadhs injuries are not too severe and delay them long.

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  67 current: 67
CMB: +10 / CMD: 22 Fort: +7 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 12/12
Renewed Vigor: 1/1

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 8, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*






Pirvinia looked at Samad with an arched eyebrow. She did not understand why he was making an issue of it. 

“I can understand saving the charges on our wands when we are not urgently in need. But why are you withholding the use of your ability to heal us with spells? It costs you nothing. Do you like seeing us in pain and suffering?”

“If you cannot help us or if your spells are not enough, then ask Matta Sofya for aid. Please accept responsibility for it. After all this time adventuring together, I would think we should not even need to ask you for aid.” The sorceress was becoming a little put out the more she talked as was starting to think the elf was just being selfish.

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 14 (18 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 12)-> *18 with Mage Armor
HP:* 38 *Current:* *20**
CMD:* 14, *Fort:* +4, *Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Nothing*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 5/9, 2nd Level: 3/5, 3rd Level (4/4)

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +1*4**
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17)  *-> 23 with Mage Armor
HP:* 19 *Current:* 19
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +7 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link, Mage Armor *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +9, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Oct 9, 2014)

The elf, in turn, shook his head, "Please do not misunderstand my intentions. I would very much like to do all I could, but to honor my lord, I swore a vow not to use my magic more than absolutely necessary. Those of my cult are not like those of the cult of the sun, who are taught to use their gifts in excess. Were we surrounded on all sides by slavering hordes, then I would not hesitate to do as you ask, but to be in a castle of comfort, where other options are open to us..."

"...I am sorry to bring this up now, but we have never before been in a situation such as this, so I have never needed to. However, I will go fetch the Matta to see what she can do." With that, Samad clasped both hands in front of him and bowed low, before leaving the room. It was only a few short minutes before he returned with the old woman in tow.
[Sblock=OOC]Recording my transactions here for transparency's sake.

Current Coinage +694
Earnings +6200
*SELLING*
Muleback Cords +1000
MW Chain shrt +250

Total: +7450

*BUYING*
+1 Mithral Shirt -2100
+Handy Haversack -2000
+Bracer's of Falcon's Aim -4000
Silk Rope: -10

Remaining: 34[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 9, 2014)

Matta Sofya returns with Samad.  She smiles in her grandmotherly way though she does seem a little preoccupied.  Considering the recent events that isn't unexpected.  She is quick to reassure the group that she'll do what she can and take care of their wounds.  In fact, over the next couple of days she does so and she brings Polina along with her to train her in the healing arts.

Around those who rescued her the girl is shy at first but she quickly shows how resilient youth can be and she takes to changing dressing and slathering on healing ungents with a will.  She even shows an inclination for divine magics and though weak at the moment they do speed healing.

Within three days even Garadh is at full health and ready to travel.  By this time Brother Goswald is itching to get on the road and finish the task he set out weeks and weeks ago to accomplish.  And so, late on the third morning after the challenge the group approaches the crossroads on the return to the ruined cathedral.  The sun is low in the east and a very light fog hovers just above the ground.  Just ahead is a large stone and standing near it a familiar figure.

---

Mirra watches as false dawn rapidly passes on to real dawn and the sun rises with unnatural speed.  Clearly fey magics are at work here.  When the sun fully clears the eastern horizon it slows back to its normal sedate pace.  From the west she hears the echoing clop of horses on the old road and it isn't long before the familiar faces of those she recently traveled with come around a bend.


----------



## Systole (Oct 9, 2014)

Mirra looks at Garadh and assesses the age of his wounds at more than just one day.  She shakes her head.  "A good couple of morrows then, Longjack," she mutters under her breath before greeting the other travelers.  "Seems I found what I came for, but I know you had other business.  I'd like to help before I return northwards."

[sblock=OOC]Was that a night's rest for Mirra?[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith
*
AC: 18 (13 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 35/35
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 4/11
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 2/5
2nd Level: 1/3
Extracts Prepared: Barkskin x2, Enlarge Person, Shield x2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 3d6+4+2), Longspear (+4, x2, 1d8, Silver/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
Alchemist's ice
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 9, 2014)

[sblock=Systole]Yes, Mirra is also restored by the fey magics as if she slept a night (or three).  All renewable resources reset back to her full capability and she can change prepared extracts and mutagen if you want.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 10, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia shook her head in disgust. She could fully understand a vow, but claiming that healing hurt companions was frivolous and unnecessary was absurd. While she could accept that other means were available by requesting more of the King’s hospitality, she could not accept that Samad thought it okay to decline healing companions that risked their lives alongside his.

After Garadh was well enough to go, she declared, “After this, I am not going to continue adventuring with Samad. Standing by and watching his friends suffer pain because he calls it frivolous use of magic is unforgiveable.”

“I care not that he vowed to use his magic unless necessary. I find his interpretation of necessary to be a selfish and untrustworthy decision. I cannot continue on a dangerous endeavor under those circumstances. Once we finish helping Brother Goswald, either he goes or I do.”

Pirvinia’s tone was still clipped with annoyance as she addressed the familiar figure of the rude aasimar woman, “Yes, Mirra. We are heading in that direction now. We had an _unnecessarily_ long delay in departing the castle. It is good fortune that we chanced upon you once more, since the rest of us might not succeed otherwise.”

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 14 (18 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 12)-> *18 with Mage Armor
HP:* 38 *Current:* *20**
CMD:* 14, *Fort:* +4, *Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Nothing*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 5/9, 2nd Level: 3/5, 3rd Level (4/4)

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +1*4**
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17)  *-> 23 with Mage Armor
HP:* 19 *Current:* 19
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +7 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link, Mage Armor *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +9, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 11, 2014)

Brother Goswald frowns and it is clear he strongly disapproves of Pirvinia's ill-mannered behavior and careless twisting of another man's words.  His own words are terse and he sits stiffly in the saddle as he speaks.

"You do Samad a disservice with your words, and yourself.  A reputation as a harridan is hard to shake."  Hoping to put the matter behind them and continue in if not friendly then at least a civil manner Brother Goswald turns to Mirra.  "Miss Weathersmith!  I will, with much thanks, accept your aid.  I hope that the task will be quickly accomplished and even more so with your assistance."





. . . Brother Goswald . . .


----------



## BigB (Oct 13, 2014)

"We have some bird men waiting for us. Perhaps they have forgotten us, so long we have been delayed. If we might be on our way perhaps a good fight is what is needed to remind us all who our friends are and who the enemy is." Tsaaruk did not like leaving the birdmen to prepare for the groups return and he is eager to resolve the unanswered challenge by the one that jumped to the front daring him to attack. Although it was the right think with Garadh's condition at the time he feels his honor at stake.

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  67 current: 67
CMB: +10 / CMD: 22 Fort: +7 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 14/14
Renewed Vigor: 1/1

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 13, 2014)

Mirra chuckles ruefully.  "I believe the good brother speaks the truth, Lady von Lichenstein.  For example, I doubt I'm going to be in anyone's good graces around here anytime soon."

[sblock=OOC]--[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith
*
AC: 18 (13 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 35/35
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 11/11
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 3/5
2nd Level: 1/3
Extracts Prepared: Barkskin, Enlarge Person, Shield, Lesser Restoration

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 3d6+4+2), Longspear (+4, x2, 1d8, Silver/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
Alchemist's ice
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 14, 2014)

Since all seem ready to travel, at least to Brother Goswald's eyes, he swings his mount around towards the southern path.  We've a spare mount, Miss Weathersmith, that's available for you to ride.  Although there is no trail where we are headed and we'll be moving slow enough if you prefer to walk."

The few days travel to the ruined cathedral pass with little incident.  Nights in the mountains are still chill even this late into the Spring and the morning when the group rides into the area of tumbled stones around the ruin the group can still see their breath.  From a distance they see no movement around the cathedral though the wide entrance into the building itself has been blocked with a haphazard jumble of debris.





. . . Brother Goswald . . .


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 14, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia had only glared at Brother Griswold. He had not been in the forest and only noticed that Samad had refused to use his spells in the castle where there was an alternative. What had bothered her was the fact he had not used them in the forest in the first place with Garadh dying.  She did not bother replying to him, having lost respect for his opinion completely.

She kept her peace the rest of the journey not feeling a need to talk with anyone, carrying on private conversations with her familiar instead in their special language.

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 14 (18 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 12)-> *18 with Mage Armor
HP:* 38 *Current:* *38**
CMD:* 14, *Fort:* +4, *Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Nothing*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 7/9, 2nd Level: 5/5, 3rd Level 4/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +1*4**
AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17)  *-> 23 with Mage Armor
HP:* 19 *Current:* 19
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +7 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link, Mage Armor *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +9, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Oct 16, 2014)

"It seems the bird men fear our return. Is there another way in or should we remove the barrier? Either way it seems our fight is soon at hand. With Torglaroks favor they will feel the bite of my hammer." Tsaaruk watches the area for any sign of ambush or activity as he waits to see how the others wish to proceed.

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  67 current: 67
CMB: +10 / CMD: 22 Fort: +7 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 14/14
Renewed Vigor: 1/1

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 17, 2014)

The barrier is a ramshackle affair and looks like it would come apart with very little encouragement.  There is no movement to be seen anywhere near the ruin.





. . . Brother Goswald . . .


----------



## Systole (Oct 18, 2014)

"Just a moment," Mirra says.  She pulls a selection of vials out of her bandolier and quaffs them.  "Augh ... headache.  Not relevant.  We should proceed with haste as my alchemical enhancements are of limited duration."

She hefted a bomb in one hand.  "I suggest I weaken the barricade with an explosive, then Tsaaruck leads the charge inside.  With luck, we will gain the element of surprise.  I believe the phrase is 'Shock and awe.'"

[sblock=OOC]Drinking cognatogen, Expeditious Retreat, Shield.  Also retconning Enlarge Person to Expeditious Retreat because Enlarge was a copypaste error on my part.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith
*
AC: 16+6 (13+2 flat-footed, 13+4 touch)
HP: 35/35
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 11/11
Cognatogen Prepared: None
1st Level: 3/5
2nd Level: 1/3
Extracts Prepared: Barkskin, Lesser Restoration

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 3d6+4+2, DC 18), Longspear (+3, x2, 1d8-1, Silver/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: Cognatogen (+4 Int, -2 Str, +2 AC), Expeditious Retreat (5 min), Shield (+4 AC)

Used Items:
Alchemist's ice, Some CLW charges
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 19, 2014)

Mirra can tell with just a glance that the barrier is such a hastily constructed jumble that it won't even need an explosive to bring it down.  Tsaaruk could easily just bull right on through though the effect of him charging through the blazing rubble cannot be denied.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 19, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia sent Mazi to the barricade to peak through and report back. She shook her head at Mirra's suggestion.

"First let us check if we can see past the barricade and observe the creatures inside. Because if I can see them, I have a much better shock and awe approach. I recently learned a spell to hurl a fireball that will potentially be even more lethal than your bombs, Mirra. And I can send them on the other side of the barricade if I can see through."

[sblock=OOC]Send Mazi to peek through the barricade, Take 10 on Perception +14 = 24
Mage Armors were already cast per SOP. [/sblock]
[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 14 (18 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 12)-> *18 with Mage Armor
HP:* 38 *Current:* *38**
CMD:* 14, *Fort:* +4, *Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Nothing*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 7/9, 2nd Level: 5/5, 3rd Level 4/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, darkvision; *Perception:* +14
*AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17)  *-> 23 with Mage Armor
HP:* 19 *Current:* 19
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +7 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link, Mage Armor *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +9, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 20, 2014)

Mazi flies up to the barricade and lands on it near a rough opening.  She twitters then shuffles closer and pokes her tiny head through the hole.  With a hop she darts through and disappears into the cathedral.  Outside it is nearly quiet.  A breeze rustles the branches of nearby trees.  A horse shifts and stomps a foot impatiently causing its tack to jangle.

Finally Mazi returns and alights upon Pirvinia's shoulder.  The little bird leans forwards and begins to speak in a rush.  "There is blood everywhere.  And the bodies of the corbies.  Their heads have been torn off and the altar is broken and a deep pit drops below.  I didn't go down there but the balconies are empty and the choir, too, where the corbies nested."


----------



## Systole (Oct 21, 2014)

Mirra frowns.  "Ominous," she says, shaking her head.  "Let's just get through the barrier and investigate the hole, then.  Did they summon something from below that they were unable to control?  It is an odd coincidence that the hole is at the altar." 

[sblock=OOC]Drinking cognatogen, Expeditious Retreat, Shield.  Also retconning Enlarge Person to Expeditious Retreat because Enlarge was a copypaste error on my part.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith
*
AC: 16+6 (13+2 flat-footed, 13+4 touch)
HP: 35/35
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 11/11
Cognatogen Prepared: None
1st Level: 3/5
2nd Level: 1/3
Extracts Prepared: Barkskin, Lesser Restoration

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 3d6+4+2, DC 18), Longspear (+3, x2, 1d8-1, Silver/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: Cognatogen (+4 Int, -2 Str, +2 AC), Expeditious Retreat (5 min), Shield (+4 AC)

Used Items:
Alchemist's ice, Some CLW charges
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Oct 23, 2014)

"The barrier should be easy enough to remove. I don't think we need to resort to your powers for this as everything already seems dead. Just watch and make sure nothing attacks while I clear the way." Tsaaruk then charges forward to smash through the barrier in his way.

[sblock]Not sure what roll is required for him run into and through the barrier.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  67 current: 67
CMB: +10 / CMD: 22 Fort: +7 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 14/14
Renewed Vigor: 1/1

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 24, 2014)

Tsaaruk pushes through the barrier of old, broken furniture.  It doesn't take much for it to fall apart.  Those following the half-orc will have to watch their step but manage to pass without serious trouble.

The scene inside the cathedral is as Mazi described it though you are able to glean a few more details.  There was obviously a fight and the raven-headed bird men that Quillian named corbies seem to have taken the worst of it.  There are four corpses and one has had its head removed and probably violently; it was not cleanly severed.  Flies buzz in swarms around the bodies and sticky blood.

Blood is smeared across the tops of four low, wide pedestals, intricately carved on two sides, that stand at equal points around a small, dark hole where the altar previously stood.  Close examination reveals the pedestals to be a clever puzzle-box that fits together and covers the hole.

The hole turns out to be a very narrow, spiral stairwell.  It is dark and the narrowness and sharpness of the spiral prevent seeing more than a couple of steps down.


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Oct 24, 2014)

Samad bowed his head and whispered a prayer, though glanced almost uncomfortably at the Lady Pirvinia while doing so. He looked up and nodded to Tsaaruck, "There must be some more fearsome power at work, to have done what we could not. If we are to charge, as you suggest, I say we do it as one, so as not to provide any sort of weakness if whatever slew these... corbies... still slumbers within."

The nomad paused and stood a while in thought, before looking to the monk and continuing, "Assuming that something of the earth killed them. Could this not also be a work of your god, long displeased by the intruders in his dwelling?"
[sblock=OOC]He casts Heroism on himself, which lasts a full hour.[/sblock][sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Samad Salil*
AC: 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 44/44
CMB: +6 CMD: 19
Fort: +5^ Reflex: +11^ Will: +7^
Perception: +13^, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow (+10^, 1d8+3, 20/x3) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Point-Blank Shot, Heroism^
Spells Remaining (1st): 5/5
Spells Remaining (2nd): 3/4

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 24, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia glanced at Samad as he cast a spell. Her voice was cold and flat, "So casting that spell on yourself to cover your cowardice is not frivolous. It is much more important than healing your comrades in arms, I guess."

"By all means then, _hero_, please join Tsaaruk towards the front where you belong," she added with a wry expression and gestured for Samad to be ahead of her. The sorceress stayed back, taking the rear as they proceeded to the spiral stair going down.

[sblock=OOC]Spellcraft on Heroism (1d20+10=28)[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 14 (18 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 12)-> *18 with Mage Armor
HP:* 38 *Current:* *38**
CMD:* 14, *Fort:* +4, *Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Nothing*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 7/9, 2nd Level: 5/5, 3rd Level 4/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, darkvision; *Perception:* +14
*AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17)  *-> 23 with Mage Armor
HP:* 19 *Current:* 19
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +7 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link, Mage Armor *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +9, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Oct 24, 2014)

Tsaaruk takes the lead and starts down the stairs, hammer and shield ready. With his darkvision he should be able to see better than the others, besides he wants to be able to smash anything that is hostile to them.

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
 Initiative +1
 AC: 20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
 HP: 67 current: 67
 CMB: +10 / CMD: 22 Fort: +7 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
 Rage: 14/14
 Renewed Vigor: 1/1

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 27, 2014)

Brother Goswald is about to answer Samad's question concerning his deity when Pirvinia takes it upon herself to scold her fellow adventurer.  He turns to the sorceress and speaks with exaggerated calmness.  "Lady Pirvinia, I have just spent several days placating and coddling a sharp-tongued and ill-tempered queen.  I have no desire to continue the practice.  As Samad's employer I find his service has been beyond reproach.  You should be concerned with your own behavior.  This..."  Goswald points to the darkened stair beneath the altar.

"This is what I hired you to focus on, and it is more dire than I expected.  This is not just a Lalanite temple but a former center for ascension.  And a Lalanite ascension is _nothing_ like what you or I would consider to be ascended.  The Lalanites cherished the darkest and most controlling portions of their souls and their rites were disavowed by my order centuries ago.  That someone has gone down that stair before us..."  He trails off leaving his worry unspoken.

Tsaaruk pushes down the stair.  His shoulders brush both sides of the stairwell and though he has darkvision he can't see far because of the sharp turns of the staircase.  The tight spiral of the stair is making him a little light-headed, or perhaps it is the stuffy air down below.  After fifteen steps or so Tsaaruk comes to an opening on his right.  It is a small room walls slick with condensation and black algae and with a pool in the center.  The sides of the pool are stepped and lead down to stagnant water.  The pool reeks of decay and rot and he can still hear the buzzing of the flies above.





. . . Brother Goswald . . .


----------



## BigB (Oct 28, 2014)

Tsaaruk, hesitant to go on further with the group still above, tries to see into the opening for any sign of activity without walking in. He listens and watches a moment.

[sblock]Do the stairs continue down or do they end at this opening?
perception check 1D20+9 = [16]+9 = 25
[/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats ]

 Tsaaruck 
 Initiative +1
 AC: 20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
 HP: 67 current: 67
 CMB: +10 / CMD: 22 Fort: +7 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
 Rage: 14/14
 Renewed Vigor: 1/1

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 28, 2014)

Mirra looks over Tsaaruck's shoulder.  "I'm inclined to lob an explosive in there as a precautionary measure, but doing so would negate any surprise on hostiles below. Is there a below?  I can't see," she whispers.  "Either way, we need to investigate the pool, I think.  Behind you."

[sblock=OOC]--[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith
*
AC: 16+6 (13+2 flat-footed, 13+4 touch)
HP: 35/35
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 11/11
Cognatogen Prepared: None
1st Level: 3/5
2nd Level: 1/3
Extracts Prepared: Barkskin, Lesser Restoration

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 3d6+4+2, DC 18), Longspear (+3, x2, 1d8-1, Silver/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: Cognatogen (+4 Int, -2 Str, +2 AC), Expeditious Retreat (5 min), Shield (+4 AC)

Used Items:
Alchemist's ice, Some CLW charges
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 29, 2014)

The stair continues its tight spiral downwards after the room with the pool.  For anyone else to enter the room Tsaaruk will have to take a step or two down or go into the room himself.  His study of the mildew streaked walls reveals nothing interesting and other than the flies that have followed them down there is no obvious life within the room.

The water in the pool is murky and so obscures anything that might be within though it smells as if dead bodies have been dumped into it to rot.  The room is otherwise empty.





. . . Brother Goswald . . .


----------



## BigB (Oct 29, 2014)

Tsaaruk moves to the other side of the doorway to make room for others following behind. Not seeing anything threatening beyond the stench he is content to keep moving on and hopefully to fresher air or at least less putrid air. He gives Mirra a are you kidding me look when she says they should investigate the pool. Whispering back "I don't see anything in there and the stench is horrendous. If we must then lets wait for the others so they may pull us out if the smell overwhelms us."

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  67 current: 67
CMB: +10 / CMD: 22 Fort: +7 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 14/14
Renewed Vigor: 1/1

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 30, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia ignored Brother Goswald and cast a spell. She disappeared from view. 

[sblock=OOC]Cast Invisibility and bring up the rear[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 14 (18 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 12)-> *18 with Mage Armor
HP:* 38 *Current:* *38**
CMD:* 14, *Fort:* +4, *Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Nothing*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 7/9, 2nd Level: 5/5, 3rd Level 4/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, darkvision; *Perception:* +14
*AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17)  *-> 23 with Mage Armor
HP:* 19 *Current:* 19
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +7 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link, Mage Armor *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +9, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Oct 30, 2014)

With the door open below, the smell wafted its way up out of the hole, and began to make Samad's eyes water. Still, they had a job to do, so he merely kept it to himself, pulling his scarf tighter around his face and nocking an arrow to his bowstring, before silently creeping down the stair...


----------



## BigB (Nov 3, 2014)

Tsaaruk with a look of one resigned to his fate steps into the room with pool just inside the doorway and off to the side in case he needs support from the others. He feels a bit uneasy not knowing what to expect in such a place. Will the dead rise to bring him down or something else or nothing at all. His hammer will meet whatever challenge is brought before him and with Torglarok's blessing he will live for the next challenge.

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  67 current: 67
CMB: +10 / CMD: 22 Fort: +7 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 14/14
Renewed Vigor: 1/1

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Nov 3, 2014)

Mirra slips into the room, moving to the other side of the door from Tsaaruck, bomb in hand.  "Ready when you are."

[sblock=OOC]--[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith
*
AC: 16+6 (13+2 flat-footed, 13+4 touch)
HP: 35/35
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 11/11
Cognatogen Prepared: None
1st Level: 3/5
2nd Level: 1/3
Extracts Prepared: Barkskin, Lesser Restoration

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 3d6+4+2, DC 18), Longspear (+3, x2, 1d8-1, Silver/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: Cognatogen (+4 Int, -2 Str, +2 AC), Expeditious Retreat (5 min), Shield (+4 AC)

Used Items:
Alchemist's ice, Some CLW charges
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 4, 2014)

Samad creeps down the stair and arrives at the door to the room as Tsaaruk and Mirra step in to investigate.  Ripples stir the surface of the pool as something moves within the murky water and it appears, at first, as if the water itself is beginning to glow with a blue-white light.  That misperception is quickly corrected when a skull bobs to the surface of the water; it is the source of the glow and by its light the bottom of the pool is revealed to be covered with skulls.  A faint, whispery voice emanates from the skull.

"Avenge us..."

The skull doesn't respond to any attempt to speak with it.  After its whispered plea it settles back to the bottom of the pool though the light it still emits makes it look like the skull is watching as you move about the room.


----------



## Systole (Nov 4, 2014)

Mirra shudders, then nods.  "Of course.  Let's go."  She waits for Tsaaruck to take the lead, then falls in behind him.

[sblock=OOC]--[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith
*
AC: 16+6 (13+2 flat-footed, 13+4 touch)
HP: 35/35
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 11/11
Cognatogen Prepared: None
1st Level: 3/5
2nd Level: 1/3
Extracts Prepared: Barkskin, Lesser Restoration

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 3d6+4+2, DC 18), Longspear (+3, x2, 1d8-1, Silver/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: Cognatogen (+4 Int, -2 Str, +2 AC), Expeditious Retreat (5 min), Shield (+4 AC)

Used Items:
Alchemist's ice, Some CLW charges
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Nov 4, 2014)

"OK. That was interesting." Tsaaruk much relieved exits the room and heads downward once again. Somehow he had thought that smelly muck would end up covering him. 

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  67 current: 67
CMB: +10 / CMD: 22 Fort: +7 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 14/14
Renewed Vigor: 1/1

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 5, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Invisible, Pirvina slowly followed behind and brought up the rear of the procession.

[sblock=OOC]Follow others while invisible
Take 10 on Stealth +22 (added +20 for invisible)[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 14 (18 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 12)-> *18 with Mage Armor
HP:* 38 *Current:* *38**
CMD:* 14, *Fort:* +4, *Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Nothing*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 7/9, 2nd Level: 5/5, 3rd Level 4/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, darkvision; *Perception:* +14
*AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17)  *-> 23 with Mage Armor
HP:* 19 *Current:* 19
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +7 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link, Mage Armor *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +9, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 6, 2014)

Down, down, down, the black stair spirals deep into the earth.  Every twenty steps or so a small room opens off the stair but each is a nondescript cubicle that probably had some ritual significance that is now lost or unknown.  You are beginning to think that the stair might descend directly to the hells when a high-pitched scream filled with pain echoes up the stair from below.

From the sound of it, the bottom can't be far.  After a few more steps Tsaaruk is at the bottom and his plodding downward movement puts him into the room before he can halt.

The chamber Tsaaruk and the others soon after find themselves in is a smaller version of the sanctuary above.  The room is long with high ceilings lost in flickering dimness that the light from torches in rusted iron holders on each of the pillars can hardly touch.

The northern third of the room is elevated by five feet and can be reached by three stairs, one in the middle and one at each side.  A plain black altar sits in the middle of the elevated section and the curved wall behind it is covered in relief carvings of humans ascending through torment and transformations to become something not quite human.  The carved wall supports a balcony and upon it is a statue of a woman with wings stretching from her back and looking with cruel expression down upon the altar and the woman kneeling before it.

The woman is the source of the scream.  She kneels in front of the altar with arms outspread.  Blood drips from her arms and she holds a ritual knife in one hand.  She convulses and drops the knife as her shoulder blades malform and push through her skin to unfurl wide, black wings.  Her scream transforms to laughter as she tests her new wings with a few tentative flaps.

Combat Map

        *GM:*  Combat has not begun (if it does, you all have initiative) but the woman is absorbed in her transformation and doesn't seem to notice her visitors yet.


----------



## Systole (Nov 6, 2014)

The look on Mirra's face is one of disgust and righteous fury.  "I've seen enough."  She blurs with speed as she moves forward, but the added momentum means the bomb sails over the woman's head and strikes the far wall.

[sblock=OOC]'Avenge us' is a pretty clear signal to Mirra that there will not be a peaceful resolution here.

Mirra moves forward 40 feet (Expeditious Retreat active).  Range is 35 feet, 1 increment at -1 to Far Shot feat. (Messed up and put in -2, so her attack roll is actually 8, but since FF touch AC is usually 10 for medium sized creatures, I'm guessing it doesn't matter.)Attack on woman (1d20+6-2=7, 3d6+6=14)

Miss scatter is 10', so direction doesn't seem to be relevant.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith
*
AC: 16+6 (13+2 flat-footed, 13+4 touch)
HP: 35/35
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 10/11
Cognatogen Prepared: None
1st Level: 3/5
2nd Level: 1/3
Extracts Prepared: Barkskin, Lesser Restoration

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 3d6+4+2, DC 18), Longspear (+3, x2, 1d8-1, Silver/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: Cognatogen (+4 Int, -2 Str, +2 AC), Expeditious Retreat (5 min), Shield (+4 AC)

Used Items:
Alchemist's ice, Some CLW charges
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Nov 6, 2014)

When Mirra lets fly her bomb that is all the sign Tsaaruk needs. With hammer and shield reay he runs toward his enemy. Avenge us speaks to him and he gives his all to that end. He keeps his wits enough to stay out of the way of any ranged attacks by his companions.


updated map

[sblock]double move[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  67 current: 67
CMB: +10 / CMD: 22 Fort: +7 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 14/14
Renewed Vigor: 1/1

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Nov 6, 2014)

*OOC:*


Updated Combat Map (now with actual movement from Mirra!)


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 7, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*






Pirvinia did not need to get closer and puller out the new rod she had acquired. She invoked the arcane words of her new spell, but did not need the rod's effects yet.

She pointed a her finger at the woman. A glowing, pea-sized bead streaked from the pointing digit and impacted into the woman's back. A roaring explosion erupted, rolling wave of flames radiating from the impact point for 20 feet.

[sblock=OOC]Drew Rod
Cast Fireball on woman: Fire Damage (6d6=21) DC19 for half[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 14 (18 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 12)-> *18 with Mage Armor
HP:* 38 *Current:* *38**
CMD:* 14, *Fort:* +4, *Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Rod of Lesser Selective Spell*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 7/9, 2nd Level: 5/5, 3rd Level 4/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, darkvision; *Perception:* +14
*AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17)  *-> 23 with Mage Armor
HP:* 19 *Current:* 19
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +7 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link, Mage Armor *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +9, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Nov 8, 2014)

It was... horrifying. Samad paused for the briefest of seconds, simply trying to comprehend what he could possibly be looking at. His allies did not seem so concerned as they spurred into action, and so he stirred himself. He stepped and turned and ducked, all while invoking the graceful name of Bashu.

Taking sight of the foe in a new light, he drew back his mighty bow...

[sblock=OOC]He activates Battle Dance (Inspire Courage +2), and casts Allegro on himself.[/sblock][sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 19~ (16~ flat-footed, 14~ touch)
HP: 44/44
CMB: +6 CMD: 19
Fort: +5^ Reflex: +11^ Will: +7^
Perception: +13^, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow (+13^*~, 1d8+5*, 20/x3) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Point-Blank Shot, Heroism^, Inspire Courage (+2)*, Haste~
Spells Remaining (1st): 5/5
Spells Remaining (2nd): 2/4

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
-[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 9, 2014)

The fires from the bomb thrown by Mirra burn briefly on the carved wall highlighting its hellish scenes.  Following Tsaaruk's lead Garadh advances on the woman from the other side though his slower pace doesn't quite keep him equal with the fast moving barbarian.

Pirvinia's fireball bursts around the woman and the woman again shrieks but she is still standing when the fires die down.  The woman chants something then with a powerful flap of her wings propels herself into the air nearly thirty feet and towards the center of the room.

Combat Map

        *GM:*  Round Two: Everyone is up.     
[sblock=OOC/Combat Info]
Pirvinia's Caster level check vs. SR: 1d20+6=17 Success

Party Stats
Garadh: 57/57 hp remaining
Mirra:  35/35 hp remaining
Pirvinia: 38/38 hp remaining
-Mazi: 19/19 hp remaining
Samad: 44/44 hp remaining
Tsaaruk: 67/67 hp remaining

Enemy Stats:
Lalanite Devotee (AC 18; Touch 14; Flat 15); SR 13; Damage Taken: 11 
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Nov 9, 2014)

Mirra steps back and lets fly with another bomb.  This one strikes true, and sticky tendrils of goo splash across the woman's wings.

Combat Map

[sblock=OOC]Step back, throw bomb.

Tanglebomb, PBS (1d20+7=19, 3d6+7=13)

DC18 Reflex or entangled and no flying for her.  "An entangled creature takes a –2 penalty on attack rolls and a –4 penalty to Dexterity and must make a DC 15 Reflex save or be glued to the floor, unable to move. Even on a successful save, it can move only at half speed. Huge or larger creatures are unaffected by a tanglefoot bag. A flying creature is not stuck to the floor, but it must make a DC 15 Reflex save or be unable to fly (assuming it uses its wings to fly) and fall to the ground."[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith
*
AC: 16+6 (13+2 flat-footed, 13+4 touch)
HP: 35/35
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 10/11
Cognatogen Prepared: None
1st Level: 3/5
2nd Level: 1/3
Extracts Prepared: Barkskin, Lesser Restoration

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 3d6+4+2, DC 18), Longspear (+3, x2, 1d8-1, Silver/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: Cognatogen (+4 Int, -2 Str, +2 AC), Expeditious Retreat (5 min), Shield (+4 AC)

Used Items:
Alchemist's ice, Some CLW charges
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 9, 2014)

The bomb's explosion of sticky tendrils isn't nearly as effective as Mirra might have expected.  Most of the goo is flicked from the woman's wings before it has a chance to constrict and hinder her flying.  She glares down at Mirra...

[sblock=OOC]Devotee save vs. Tanglebomb: 1d20+4=20[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 10, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvina still did not need to use the rod’s power and pointed at the ceiling right above the flying woman. She invoked the spell again with the arcane phrase and the bead shot forth and exploded around the winged woman.

[sblock=OOC]Caster Level Check (1d20+6=18)
Cast Fireball on woman: Fire Damage (6d6=16) DC19 for half[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 14 (18 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 12)-> *18 with Mage Armor
HP:* 38 *Current:* *38**
CMD:* 14, *Fort:* +4, *Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Rod of Lesser Selective Spell*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 7/9, 2nd Level: 5/5, 3rd Level 4/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, darkvision; *Perception:* +14
*AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17)  *-> 23 with Mage Armor
HP:* 19 *Current:* 19
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +7 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link, Mage Armor *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +9, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Nov 11, 2014)

[sblock=GlassEye]How far up is the woman flying? Too high to reach I presume?[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 11, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]She's 35 feet up.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Nov 12, 2014)

He loosed it, an arrow flew forth from Samad's grasp, before he leapt forward and delivered another, yet only one found its mark, yet not very well at that. He cursed under his breath, and swore that he would not allow the grace of his good god to be bested by the strength of another...

Updated Map
[sblock=OOC]Ranged Attacks (1d20+13=17, 1d20+13=19)

Unrelated: I think Enworld is trying to tell me that I'm not allowed to make my stat block look nice anymore, or something like that.[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]




Samad Salil
AC: 19~ (16~ flat-footed, 14~ touch)
HP: 44/44
CMB: +6 CMD: 19
Fort: +5^ Reflex: +11^ Will: +7^
Perception: +13^, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow (+13^*~, 1d8+5*, 20/x3) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Point-Blank Shot, Heroism^, Inspire Courage (+2)*, Haste~
Spells Remaining (1st): 5/5
Spells Remaining (2nd): 2/4

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
Battle Dance (2/17)
Allegro (2/5)[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Nov 12, 2014)

Tsaaruk looks up at the mutated woman flying above with disgust. "Coward of a demon. You fear the reach of Torglaroks hammer. The hard way it is then." Taking a knee, he sets his hammer and shield on the ground to draw and load his crossbow. Not as satisfying as delivering his hammer to the skull of an enemy, but he will do what must be.

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  67 current: 67
CMB: +10 / CMD: 22 Fort: +7 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Light crossbow
Rage: 14/14
Renewed Vigor: 1/1

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 14, 2014)

Fire dances along the woman's skin as Pirvinia's fireball fades; she seems unfazed by the attack.  Samad's arrow pierces a wing but she reaches up and pushes the arrow on through.  The arrow, smears of blood marring its shaft and feathers, falls to clatter upon the floor.  Garadh follows Tsaaruk's lead and pulls out a missile weapon; his sling falls lightly to hand and he loads a stone into its pouch readying it for firing.

The woman turns a sneering gaze upon Mirra and points at her with a claw-like nail.  "You, I will kill for pleasure."  Mirra feels a chill go down her spine; something _supernatural_ just happened but she isn't sure exactly what it was.  With a few words and an arcane gesture the woman summons three identical images of herself that fly near her in unison.

Combat Map

        *GM:*  Round Three: Everyone is up.     
[sblock=OOC/Combat Info]

Party Stats
Garadh: 57/57 hp remaining
Mirra:  35/35 hp remaining
Pirvinia: 38/38 hp remaining
-Mazi: 19/19 hp remaining
Samad: 44/44 hp remaining
Tsaaruk: 67/67 hp remaining

Enemy Stats:
Lalanite Devotee (AC 18; Touch 14; Flat 15); SR 13; Damage Taken: 14
+3 Mirror Images 
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 15, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvina's expression grew stern as her fireballs were having little effect on the winged woman and their foe was using magic of her own. "Those are illusions around her, one hit and they disappear!"

Instead of continuing to fling weak fire again, she changed tactics. "I will conjure a net to bring her down!"

She made the arcane gestures and 25 foot diameter net of thick ropes, glowing with magical energy, appeared in the air above the winged woman and then fell about her.

[sblock=OOC]Spellcraft to ID spell (1d20+10=26)
Cast Silent Image for a wide net to entangle and bring down the winged woman. Spell Resistance doesn't apply, Will DC 16 to disbelieve.
On Save Failure, the target should be entangled and take of 3d6 falling damage.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 14 (18 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 12)-> *18 with Mage Armor
HP:* 38 *Current:* *38**
CMD:* 14, *Fort:* +4, *Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Rod of Lesser Selective Spell*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/9, 2nd Level: 5/5, 3rd Level 3/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, darkvision; *Perception:* +14
*AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17)  *-> 23 with Mage Armor
HP:* 19 *Current:* 19
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +7 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link, Mage Armor *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +9, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 15, 2014)

The net slides through the woman and her replicas and falls to the floor.  Her laughter, bright and silvery and mocking, rings out through the room.


----------



## BigB (Nov 17, 2014)

Tsaaruk takes aim and fires his crossbow although it is not his favored type of weapon he has no way of reaching the demon apostle flying as she is. He does not take time to watch the results of his shot as he quickly begins reloading for the next round.


[sblock]
crossbow attack and damage 1D20+6 = [17]+6 = 23 and damage 1D8 = [7] = 7
then reload crossbow
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]

 Tsaaruck 
 Initiative +1
 AC: 18 without shield (Flat:17, Touch: 12)
 HP: 67 current: 67
 CMB: +10 / CMD: 22 Fort: +7 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Light crossbow
 Rage: 14/14
 Renewed Vigor: 1/1
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Nov 17, 2014)

Mirra nods.  "My death is a possible outcome.  But if we are victorious, then your death will be for justice.  No more, no less."  She lobs another bomb skyward which sails through one of the illusions, which flickers and disappears.

[sblock=OOC]Throw tanglebomb.  Altitude puts her at two increments.  (Note: I added PBS last time because I thought she was lower, but it wouldn't have applied.  The hit was still good, but it should be -1 damage.)

One increment; 1=correct image (1d20+5=16, 3d6+6=12, 1d4=4)
Not sure if Tsaaruck got an image or the real thing.  Rerolling in case there are only 3 images left: Image reroll if required; 1=correct image (1d3=3)

....and it doesn't matter.  However, she's definitely down an image at least.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith
*
AC: 16+6 (13+2 flat-footed, 13+4 touch)
HP: 35/35
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 10/11
Cognatogen Prepared: None
1st Level: 3/5
2nd Level: 1/3
Extracts Prepared: Barkskin, Lesser Restoration

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 3d6+4+2, DC 18), Longspear (+3, x2, 1d8-1, Silver/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: Cognatogen (+4 Int, -2 Str, +2 AC), Expeditious Retreat (5 min), Shield (+4 AC)

Used Items:
Alchemist's ice, Some CLW charges
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 18, 2014)

Tsaaruk's bolt scatters illusion and one of the images vanishes.  Mirra destroys another.  Unfortunately Garadh's sling bullet misses and clatters off stone somewhere beyond the woman and the sole image remaining.  Samad looses two arrows again: one misses but the other strikes the woman who disappears leaving the real Lalainite devotee hovering in the air with all of her mirror images dispelled.

Less pleased than a moment before the woman turns on Mirra.  A sneer distorts her face and she chants words of power and makes arcane motions.  Two rays of searing fire shoot from her hand.  The first strikes the floor next to the alchemist but the second hits Mirra directly.  The burning is intense...

Combat Map

        *GM:*  Round Four: Everyone is up.     
[sblock=OOC/Combat Info]

Party Stats
Garadh: 57/57 hp remaining
Mirra:  10/35 hp remaining  (Mirra takes 25 hp from scorching ray)
Pirvinia: 38/38 hp remaining
-Mazi: 19/19 hp remaining
Samad: 44/44 hp remaining
Tsaaruk: 67/67 hp remaining

Enemy Stats:
Lalanite Devotee (AC 18; Touch 14; Flat 15); SR 13; Damage Taken: 14
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 18, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvina knew that spell cast by the winged woman, she was capable of sending scorching rays of fire at her enemies as well. At least they took down her defensive magic quickly, but Mirra looked to be hit hard.

"Take cover behind a pillar, Mirra."

She made arcane gestures again and 25 foot diameter canvas of black material appeared in the air above the winged woman and she called, "Maybe this spell will work!"

Pirvinia tried again to get the winged woman to believe in her illusion that bring her down from the air and entangled in the fabric so the warriors could lay into her with their melee weapons.


[sblock=OOC]Cast Silent Image for a wide canvas to entangle and bring down the winged woman. Spell Resistance doesn't apply, Will DC 16 to disbelieve.
On Save Failure, the target should be entangled and take of 3d6 falling damage.[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 14 (18 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 12)-> *18 with Mage Armor
HP:* 38 *Current:* *38**
CMD:* 14, *Fort:* +4, *Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Rod of Lesser Selective Spell*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 5/9, 2nd Level: 5/5, 3rd Level 2/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, darkvision; *Perception:* +14
*AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17)  *-> 23 with Mage Armor
HP:* 19 *Current:* 19
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +7 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link, Mage Armor *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +9, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 19, 2014)

Pirvinia starts her spell and the woman glances over towards her.  Again the illusion slips through the woman leaving her untouched.


----------



## Systole (Nov 19, 2014)

Mirra grits her teeth against the pain and throws another bomb which sails through an illusory image.  Considering Pirvinia's advice to be rather reasonable under the circumstances, she ducks behind a pillar.

Updated map

[sblock=OOC]Throw tanglebomb.  Altitude puts her at two increments.  Tanglebomb, DC 18; 1 Incr.; 1 = Correct Image (1d20+5=10, 3d6+6=16, 1d2=2)

A miss, but close enough to a hit to kill an image.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith
*
AC: 16+6 (13+2 flat-footed, 13+4 touch)
HP: 35/35
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 10/11
Cognatogen Prepared: None
1st Level: 3/5
2nd Level: 1/3
Extracts Prepared: Barkskin, Lesser Restoration

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 3d6+4+2, DC 18), Longspear (+3, x2, 1d8-1, Silver/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: Cognatogen (+4 Int, -2 Str, +2 AC), Expeditious Retreat (5 min), Shield (+4 AC)

Used Items:
Alchemist's ice, Some CLW charges
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Nov 19, 2014)

Tsaaruk takes aim once again and fires another bolt connecting but not having much effect. In frustration Tsaaruk yells out at the cultist."Come down here and lets test my strength against your foul demonspawn stench"He furiously reloads his crossbow.


[sblock]
fire Lt Crossbow=19 and damage=1
Reload Crossbow
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
 Initiative +1
 AC: 18 without shield (Flat:17, Touch: 12)
 HP: 67 current: 67
 CMB: +10 / CMD: 22 Fort: +7 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Light crossbow
 Rage: 14/14
 Renewed Vigor: 1/1
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Nov 19, 2014)

Samad let fly two more arrows. Though the first had long since buried itself within the demon's flesh, the second looked to veer off-course. He closed his eyes and invoked Bashu's name, opening them to see that both of his arrows had found their mark.
[sblock]Attack (1d20+13=31, 1d20+13=16)
Eh, screw it, he casts Gallant Inspiration (2d4=6) after his second shot, bringing it up to a 22. 
Damage (1d8+5=8, 1d8+5=13)
I'm pretty sure I have a 20% chance to miss an AC 18 at +13 attack. And people say dice aren't biased...[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]





Samad Salil
AC: 19~ (16~ flat-footed, 14~ touch)
HP: 44/44
CMB: +6 CMD: 19
Fort: +5^ Reflex: +11^ Will: +7^
Perception: +13^, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow (+13^*~, 1d8+5*, 20/x3) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Point-Blank Shot, Heroism^, Inspire Courage (+2)*, Haste~
Spells Remaining (1st): 5/5
Spells Remaining (2nd): 1/4

Used Items:
Arrows (6/20)
Abilities Used:
Battle Dance (4/17)
Allegro (4/5)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 20, 2014)

Since Pirvinia's illusion failed and Mirra's bomb splattered on the floor for a sticky mess that quickly burned out it seems that the missile fire is the only thing that has affected the flying spellcaster in this latest round of attacks.  She flies forward; when she gets closer you can at least see the streaks of blood from the wounds caused by Samad's arrows to know that she isn't invulnerable to injury.

Moments before the release of the spell Pirvinia recognizes the casting of scorching ray.  Instead of targeting Mirra who has moved behind a pillar, the woman sends a ray of fire towards Samad and one towards Pirvinia.  Samad easily dodges the ray cast in his direction.  Despite being hit, Pirvinia is lucky: most of the ray's energy is deflected onto the wall next to her.

Combat Map

        *GM:*  Round Five: Everyone is up.     
[sblock=OOC/Combat Info]Note: All mirror images are gone.

Party Stats
Garadh: 57/57 hp remaining
Mirra:  10/35 hp remaining
Pirvinia: 31/38 hp remaining (7 dmg; couldn't have rolled much lower & pretty much the opposite of what I rolled against Mirra)
-Mazi: 19/19 hp remaining
Samad: 44/44 hp remaining
Tsaaruk: 67/67 hp remaining

Enemy Stats:
Lalanite Devotee (AC 18; Touch 14; Flat 15); SR 13; Damage Taken: 25
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Nov 20, 2014)

Tsaaruk fires again as the cowardly demon runs away from him. His shot goes wide missing the target. It frustrates him to be taunted in a such a way, forgotten as no threat at all. He reloads his crossbow, the anger pushing to the surface.

[sblock]
attack with crossbow 1D20+6 = [4]+6 = 10
reload crossbow
[/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
 Initiative +1
 AC: 18 without shield (Flat:17, Touch: 12)
 HP: 67 current: 67
 CMB: +10 / CMD: 22 Fort: +7 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: Light crossbow
 Rage: 14/14
 Renewed Vigor: 1/1
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 21, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvina gritted her teeth as the pain from the burns on her skin. She had not been very effective with the winged woman’s will power to resist her illusion.  But unless she or Mirra could bring down the bitch, they would probably end up dead from scorching rays of fire before they dropped her with slings and crossbow bolts.

“Blast! My spells keep fizzling. Let me try again.”

She let the last illusion dissipate and conjured her magical looking net once more to fall down on the winged woman. Then she moved farther up the stairwell to have some cover while still being able to see into the chamber. 

[sblock=OOC]Cast Silent Image for a wide net to entangle and bring down the winged woman. Spell Resistance doesn't apply, Will DC 16 to disbelieve.
On Save Failure, the target should be entangled and take of 3d6 falling damage.

Moved: UPDATED MAP[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 14 (18 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 12)-> *18 with Mage Armor
HP:* 38 *Current:* *31**
CMD:* 14, *Fort:* +4, *Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Rod of Lesser Selective Spell*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/9, 2nd Level: 5/5, 3rd Level 3/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, darkvision; *Perception:* +14
*AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17)  *-> 23 with Mage Armor
HP:* 19 *Current:* 19
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +7 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link, Mage Armor *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +9, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Nov 22, 2014)

Mirra looks at her belt pouch, and her fingers start to reach for the curing draught on her bandolier, but she shakes her head and ssquares her shoulders.  The alchemist takes another bomb and lobs it at the woman.  For a moment, it looks as if it will miss, but it glances off the demoness's shoulder and detonates.

[sblock=OOC]Throw tanglebomb. Tanglebomb (1d20+5=14, 3d6+6=20)
Barely a hit, but I'll take it.  DC 18 Reflex for her.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith
*
AC: 16+6 (13+2 flat-footed, 13+4 touch)
HP: 35/35
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 10/11
Cognatogen Prepared: None
1st Level: 3/5
2nd Level: 1/3
Extracts Prepared: Barkskin, Lesser Restoration

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 3d6+4+2, DC 18), Longspear (+3, x2, 1d8-1, Silver/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: Cognatogen (+4 Int, -2 Str, +2 AC), Expeditious Retreat (5 min), Shield (+4 AC)

Used Items:
Alchemist's ice, Some CLW charges
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Nov 23, 2014)

Samad, meanwhile, had spun out of the way of the ray, and recovered. He drew back his bow and loosed another arrow, and another as he ducked behind the column, not pausing to see what happened to either as he drew yet another arrow from the quiver on his belt. 

Updated Map

[sblock=OOC]Attack (1d20+13=25, 1d20+13=17) I am really quite pissed.
Damage (1d8+5=12)[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Samad Salil
AC: 19~ (16~ flat-footed, 14~ touch)
HP: 44/44
CMB: +6 CMD: 19
Fort: +5^ Reflex: +11^ Will: +7^
Perception: +13^, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow (+13^*~, 1d8+5*, 20/x3) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Point-Blank Shot, Heroism^, Inspire Courage (+2)*, Haste~
Spells Remaining (1st): 5/5
Spells Remaining (2nd): 1/4

Used Items:
Arrows (8/20)
Abilities Used:
Battle Dance (5/17)
Allegro (5/5)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 25, 2014)

The fiendish devotee barely notices Pirvinia's spell and even looks on the verge of letting loose with another peal of mocking laughter when Mirra's bomb catches her, barely, and explodes showering her with sticky strands.  She spirals to the ground and crashes in a pile of sticky limbs, shrieking like an enraged banshee the whole time.  Samad is able to take advantage of her hindered condition and a second arrow follows the first and sinks into the woman's flesh with a thunk.

The woman struggles against the strands hindering her but fails to free her wings.  She does manage to stand though a trickle of blood stains the corner of her mouth and she is severely bruised and battered.

Combat Map

        *GM:*  Round Six: Everyone is up.     
[sblock=OOC/Combat Info]

Party Stats
Garadh: 57/57 hp remaining
Mirra:  10/35 hp remaining
Pirvinia: 31/38 hp remaining (7 dmg; couldn't have rolled much lower & pretty much the opposite of what I rolled against Mirra)
-Mazi: 19/19 hp remaining
Samad: 44/44 hp remaining
Tsaaruk: 67/67 hp remaining

Enemy Stats:
Lalanite Devotee (AC 16; Touch 14; Flat 13); SR 13; Damage Taken: 40
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 25, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia gave up on the illusions now that the winged woman was downed and crashed on the floor. They had the bitch where they wanted her.

“Quick! Finish her off!”

She pointed a finger and sent her own scorching ray of fire at the entangled fiend, hoping that her magic would overcome the resistances protecting the winged woman. Once again the spell she cast had no apparent effect on the creature.

[sblock=OOC]Cast Scorching Ray: Caster Level Check (1d20+6=8)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 14 (18 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 12)-> *18 with Mage Armor
HP:* 38 *Current:* *31**
CMD:* 14, *Fort:* +4, *Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Rod of Lesser Selective Spell*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/9, 2nd Level: 5/5, 3rd Level 3/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, darkvision; *Perception:* +14
*AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17)  *-> 23 with Mage Armor
HP:* 19 *Current:* 19
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +7 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link, Mage Armor *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +9, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Nov 25, 2014)

With crossbow loaded and ready he fires the shot and drops the weapon to retrieve his favored hammer. Holding with 2 hands he braces for the rush into combat. The anger building he is almost ready to let it loose at this fouled woman. "Torglarok shall have his victory and your foul demon will see you now as you fail him." 

[sblock]
attack with Crossbow 1D20+6 = [16]+6 = 22 and damage 1D8 = [4] = 4
drop crossbow as free action
Pickup warhammer as move action
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
 Initiative +1
 AC: 18 without shield (Flat:17, Touch: 12)
 HP: 67 current: 67
 CMB: +10 / CMD: 22 Fort: +7 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: warhammer+1 shock
 Rage: 14/14
 Renewed Vigor: 1/1

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Nov 25, 2014)

As the woman crashes to the floor, Mirra nods at a job finally well done.  She prepares a roiling green concoction, waiting for an ideal moment to throw it.

[sblock=OOC]Waiting until the end of the round so that the cloud won't mess up anyone's attacks.  If BBEG is not engaged with anyone, throw directly at BBEG.  If BBEG is engaged, target a square that will catch her in the edge of the edge of the cloud, but not any allies.  She will take no damage in that case.

Stinkbomb DC 18 Fort or nausea, PBS (1d20+7=9, 3d6+7=14)

Rut roh ... that will hit a targeted square, but not BBEG.  1=short throw, the clockwise (1d8=8)  Okay, assuming a direct throw, the bomb lands one square east of the BBEG, which shouldn't catch anyone except BBEG who still gets the stink cloud and 10 splash damage.

[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith
*
AC: 16+6 (13+2 flat-footed, 13+4 touch)
HP: 35/35
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 10/11
Cognatogen Prepared: None
1st Level: 3/5
2nd Level: 1/3
Extracts Prepared: Barkskin, Lesser Restoration

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 3d6+4+2, DC 18), Longspear (+3, x2, 1d8-1, Silver/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: Cognatogen (+4 Int, -2 Str, +2 AC), Expeditious Retreat (5 min), Shield (+4 AC)

Used Items:
Alchemist's ice, Some CLW charges
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 26, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Only Samad left to go this round.

Also, I've removed KhisanthA from the game.  Garadh is still on the map but as KhisanthA hasn't posted in three weeks and I haven't had Garadh do anything during this combat it'll affect your experience earned (for the good).[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Nov 26, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]So, the Devotee has a miss chance now that there's fog there, right? Is that calculated below 21 or above 80?[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 26, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]







Commander_Fallout said:


> So, the Devotee has a miss chance now that there's fog there, right? Is that calculated below 21 or above 80?



Most people use miss on 1-20. But it doesn't matter. Just say which range is the one you will miss on in the notes for your roll. [/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Nov 26, 2014)

Samad dashed from one pillar to the next, letting off another arrow into the new fog bank; the demoness merely swiped it away with her hand. No matter, if he could keep her attention off of the alchemer and the Lady, then perhaps he was succeeding in another way...

Updated Map
[sblock=OOC]Haste expired after last turn, so now he makes one attack after moving.
miss chance (1d100=87)Succeeds against the miss and...
Attack (1d20+12=15)Misses the shot.[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
Samad Salil
AC: 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 44/44
CMB: +6 CMD: 19
Fort: +5^ Reflex: +11^ Will: +7^
Perception: +13^, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow (+12^*, 1d8+5*, 20/x3) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Point-Blank Shot, Heroism^, Inspire Courage (+2)*
Spells Remaining (1st): 5/5
Spells Remaining (2nd): 1/4

Used Items:
Arrows (9/20)
Abilities Used:
Battle Dance (5/17)
Allegro (5/5)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 26, 2014)

With the bombardment of bomb after bomb the woman is nearly incapacitated.  She retches and can't fly and still manages to move in the direction she thinks Mirra is but ends up next to the wall.

Combat Map

        *GM:*  Round Seven: Everyone is up.     
[sblock=OOC/Combat Info]

Party Stats
Garadh: 57/57 hp remaining
Mirra:  10/35 hp remaining
Pirvinia: 31/38 hp remaining
-Mazi: 19/19 hp remaining
Samad: 44/44 hp remaining
Tsaaruk: 67/67 hp remaining

Enemy Stats:
Lalanite Devotee (AC 16; Touch 14; Flat 13); SR 13; Damage Taken: 40
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 28, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia lost sight of the winged woman in the cloud and whatever noise she had made in her struggle was moving from left to right in the chamber below.

She descended the stairs again and said, “The bitch is in there somewhere, yes? Mirra, is the cloud of gas flammable?”

The sorceress started invoking another of her spells and sent a fireball into the room to detonate over the area between Samad and the right wall, ensuring it was far enough in to not catch Mirra.

[sblock=OOC]Moved & UPDATED MAP
Cast Fireball, targeting the devotee by avoiding Samad and Mirra. It should be okay.
Caster Level Check (1d20+6=18)
Fire Damage (Ref DC19 for half) (6d6=19)[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 14 (18 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 12)-> *18 with Mage Armor
HP:* 38 *Current:* *31**
CMD:* 14, *Fort:* +4, *Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Rod of Lesser Selective Spell*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 5/9, 2nd Level: 4/5, 3rd Level 1/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, darkvision; *Perception:* +14
*AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17)  *-> 23 with Mage Armor
HP:* 19 *Current:* 19
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +7 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link, Mage Armor *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +9, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Dec 1, 2014)

"Not flammable!  I am still in the early stages of research for a phlogistonic cloud!" Mirra calls to Pirvinia.  "Now ... time to finish this," She says, advancing on the demoness.

Updated map

[sblock=OOC]Chuck tanglebomb at woman.  5 ft step to threaten with silver spear.

IC is down.  Using CoyoteCode.

PBS Tanglebomb: 1D20+7 = [12]+7 = 19
3D6+7 = [4, 6, 1]+7 = 18

Silver spear AoO: 1D20+3 = [1]+3 = 4
1D8-1 = [6]-1 = 5
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith
*
AC: 16+6 (13+2 flat-footed, 13+4 touch)
HP: 35/35
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 10/11
Cognatogen Prepared: None
1st Level: 3/5
2nd Level: 1/3
Extracts Prepared: Barkskin, Lesser Restoration

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 3d6+4+2, DC 18), Longspear (+3, x2, 1d8-1, Silver/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: Cognatogen (+4 Int, -2 Str, +2 AC), Expeditious Retreat (5 min), Shield (+4 AC)

Used Items:
Alchemist's ice, Some CLW charges
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Dec 2, 2014)

Tsaaruk moves closer to the downed woman eagerly seeking to reach her with his warhammer. Anger teeming at the ineffectual ranged combat; he is on the verge of releasing this on the woman who has so injured his companions and those beings of past whose skulls now lie in the fetid waters above.

[sblock]
double move to be adjacent to the devotee

ditzie is not cooperating for me today. I keep getting the invalid value error.

[/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats]

 Tsaaruck 
 Initiative +1
 AC: 18 without shield (Flat:17, Touch: 12)
 HP: 67 current: 67
 CMB: +10 / CMD: 22 Fort: +7 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
 Resistence: 0
 Current Weapon in Hand: warhammer+1 shock
 Rage: 14/14
 Renewed Vigor: 1/1

[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Dec 4, 2014)

Samad loosed another arrow, but at this point, he was merely guessing where she was beyond the wall of fog. Dropping his bow, he stepped around the pillar and drew his blade, preparing himself to dash through the noxious fumes.
Map
[sblock=OOC]Attack (1d20+8=12). He drop his bow and draws his sword as he moves to his new location.[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
Samad Salil
AC: 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 44/44
CMB: +6 CMD: 19
Fort: +5^ Reflex: +11^ Will: +7^
Perception: +13^, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+12^*, 1d6+6*, 18-20/x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Point-Blank Shot, Heroism^, Inspire Courage (+2)*
Spells Remaining (1st): 5/5
Spells Remaining (2nd): 1/4

Used Items:
Arrows (10/20)

Abilities Used:
Battle Dance (7/17)
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 5, 2014)

A ball of fire bursts around the woman followed quickly by a sticky, burning bomb.  The fire plays across her skin and wings but she doesn't seem much worse off than she did before.  The strands of Mirra's bomb hold her firmly between wall and floor and she screams a piercing shriek of frustration as she struggles against them.  She does manage to find enough leeway to move her hands in the motions to cast a spell.  The action leaves her exposed and Tsaaruk takes advantage battering her with his hammer.

She takes the battering and even manages to get her spell off.  Twin rays of fire streak out and bathe the half-orc.  Flesh burns and fills the room with an odor of char.  Despite that, her best effort is not enough to take Tsaaruk down.

        *GM:*  Round Eight: Everyone is up.     
[sblock=OOC/Combat Info]

Party Stats
Garadh: 57/57 hp remaining
Mirra:  10/35 hp remaining
Pirvinia: 31/38 hp remaining
-Mazi: 19/19 hp remaining
Samad: 44/44 hp remaining
Tsaaruk: 34/67 hp remaining

Enemy Stats:
Lalanite Devotee 5/48 hp remaining (AC 16; Touch 14; Flat 13); SR 13; still entangled but now unmoving.
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Dec 5, 2014)

Finally getting within reach of the evil woman Tsaaruk expects no less than her best effort as he is engulfed in fire. The pain becomes too much and he allows his raging anger to take over delivering a solid hit to the woman. Torglarok has once again held him upright under the enemies attack using him to deliver the gods answer. 



[sblock]
rage
attack woman 1D20+14 = [12]+14 = 26 and damage 1D8+12 = [5]+12 = 17 plus electrical 1D6 = [1] = 1 for total 18 pts damage 
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats Raging]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  16 (without shield/ Flat:15, Touch: 10)
HP:  34/67 
CMB: +12 / CMD: 24 Fort: +9 / Ref: +2 / Will: +4
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 13/14
Renewed Vigor: 1/1 

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 5, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia held off launching another spell with the winged woman's demise. She put away the new rod, letting it hang off her belt from a loop. She approached the corpse and nodded to the burly half-orc still in the raging throws of battle and said, “That last blow appears to have gotten her. Well done. Let us hope there is not another one like her here somewhere. She was rather resistant to my magic.”

With a few quick gestures she activated her mage sight and started looking around for magical auras.

[sblock=OOC]Assuming combat is over.
Cast detect magic[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 14 (18 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 12)-> *18 with Mage Armor
HP:* 38 *Current:* *31**
CMD:* 14, *Fort:* +4, *Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor*

Weapon in Hand:* Rod of Lesser Selective Spell*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 5/9, 2nd Level: 4/5, 3rd Level 1/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, darkvision; *Perception:* +14
*AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17)  *-> 23 with Mage Armor
HP:* 19 *Current:* 19
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +7 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link, Mage Armor *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +9, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6*
AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13) *
HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +*1
Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement*
Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 5, 2014)

Tsaaruk's attack is brutal and though blunted somewhat by the woman's tough, fiendish nature kills her outright.  She doesn't fall, still held upright by the sticky strands of Mirra's tanglebomb, and her eyes go cold and stare in death.

Few auras reveal themselves to Pirvinia's mage sight: one around the woman's finger, one in the far corner of the room and a pair on the altar.  The aura around the woman's finger turns out to be from a ring and by the aura Pirvinia determines it to be a defensive ring nearly identical to the one she already wears.

The aura in the corner is also familiar to Pirvinia: it belongs to a pack with small but strong extra-dimensional pockets.  Within the haversack is a scattering of coins.  Upon the altar are two vials with identical auras, healing in nature though stronger than the standard fare that adventurers frequently carry around.  In front of the altar is the knife the woman dropped; it isn't magical but it is well-made.

With the threat removed Brother Goswald comes out from the narrow stair into the undercathedral.  While the others are looking around and collecting the Lalanite devotee's possessions Goswald is studying the room.  From his expression he is not pleased and mutters to himself.  "Even resanctification won't be enough to remove the stain of these ritual rooms.  Raze it all."  He shakes his head and is obviously disappointed that the ruined cathedral won't be able to be put to the use he had imagined for it.  He turns to the adventurers.  "You have ably fulfilled your obligation to me.  Thank you.  I have the payment we agreed upon, and then you are free to follow your own course.  Thank you, again."

[sblock=OOC/Treasure found]
I'll have complete numbers up when we finish the wrap-up.  However, Mirra and Tsaaruk advance to 6th level with the completion of this combat.  Congrats!

Ring of Protection +1 (2000 gp)
Handy Haversack (2000 gp)
Cure Moderate Wounds potion (x2) (600 gp)
MW Athame (ritual dagger) (302 gp)
coins & payment from Goswald (enough to cover TBG earnings)
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Dec 7, 2014)

Samad's hand was alight as he walked between his allies, tending to their wounds. Somewhat satisfied, he sheathed his blade and turned to the corpse. Kneeling over the demon, he examined her face, before asking, "Brother Goswald, I am curious, did you know this woman? It seems odd to me that a random follower of a dead sect of a secret religion would choose now of all times to make her move on this place..."
[sblock=OOC]He picks his bow back up and casts CLW on different people
Pirvinia:
CLW (1d8+5=6)

Tsaaruck:
CLW (1d8+5=11)

Mirra:
CLW (1d8+5=8)
CLW (1d8+5=6)

Unrelated: I actually read up on the Imperium. Cool stuff. I don't remember it being nearly as fleshed out when I checked it out last year. Speaking of one year ago... [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 8, 2014)

Drawn from his musings Brother Goswald approaches Samad where he stands over the fiendish Lalanite devotee.  He glances down and Samad sees a flash of surprise cross the monk's face.  Goswald hesitates, then realizes that Samad noticed the surprise or hesitation and he exhales and nods.

"I didn't expect I would but yes.  Deysha Korain, though she is much changed from when I saw her last."  He frowns and reaches out to touch a leathery wing.  He shudders and steps back.  "She was a member of my own order, or posed as one, I suppose.  The implications are disturbing."  Still scowling, Goswald steps back as the group finishes their searches.

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, the Imperium is cool stuff and inspired me for the majority of this adventure.  Too bad the creator isn't still involved with LPF.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 8, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia was a bit surprised that Samad unexpectedly went around healing people after the battle. “Thank you, Samad.”  She left off any snide remarks about the past.

She gestured to the magical items, “There are number of things giving off auras; the ring, that haversack, and two vials of liquid. The dagger is not magical, though...” She went on to explain the properties of each of the items as she helped gather them up.

“There is no reason to delay, then. How are we planning to raze this?” Pirvinia asked.

[sblock=OOC Note]About when are you looking to wrap this up, GE? I have been keeping Kaedyn’s Quest going until then.[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 14 (18 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 12)-> *18 with Mage Armor
HP:* 38 *Current:* *31*
*CMD:* 14, *Fort:* +4, *Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) 
*Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor

*Weapon in Hand:* None
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 5/9, 2nd Level: 4/5, 3rd Level 1/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, darkvision; *Perception:* +14
*AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17)  *-> 23 with Mage Armor
HP:* 19 *Current:* 19
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link, Mage Armor
*Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +9, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6
*AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13)
*HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +1
*Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement
*Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Dec 8, 2014)

When the demoness finally lies still, Mirra sags and quaffs a healing extract, then begins brewing a few more for good measure.  "I can make a salve that will protect me from extreme heat, so I propose that the rest of you head upstairs and I'll get the basements burning with little risk to myself.  After the cellars are alight, perhaps Pirvinia has magics to make sure the aboveground portion also burns well.  However, if we take a few hours to gather tinder from the surrounding woods, I'm quite sure we can do a more thorough job of it."

She pauses.  "The bones in the upstairs pool ... I think we should remove them and give them a proper burial before burning the rest of this place.  They were victims in this, and it would not seem right to me were their ashes to lie mingled with those of their murderer."

[sblock=OOC]Level up will give Mirra Resist Energy extract.

Think I've got ~5 bombs left for today.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith
*
AC: 16+6 (13+2 flat-footed, 13+4 touch)
HP: 35/35
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 10/11
Cognatogen Prepared: None
1st Level: 3/5
2nd Level: 1/3
Extracts Prepared: Barkskin, Lesser Restoration

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 3d6+4+2, DC 18), Longspear (+3, x2, 1d8-1, Silver/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: Cognatogen (+4 Int, -2 Str, +2 AC), Expeditious Retreat (5 min), Shield (+4 AC)

Used Items:
Alchemist's ice, Some CLW charges
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Dec 8, 2014)

Samads healing helps Tsaaruk feel a little better although still exhausted after his rage. He gives Samad a nod of thanks and when Mirra speaks of removing the bones from the pool he sighs as he knows she is right no matter how distasteful it will be. He collects his dropped items and goes to collect the firewood.

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  20 (with shield/ Flat:19, Touch: 12)
HP:  45/67 
CMB: +10 / CMD: 22 Fort: +7 / Ref: +2 / Will: +2
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 13/14
Renewed Vigor: 1/1

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 9, 2014)

"How do we raze it?"  Brother Goswald looks a little surprised at the suggestion that the group is thinking to attempt it.  He thinks a moment then gives a short nod.  "Forgive me, but it hadn't occurred to me that you might have the means to do so.  I would appreciate any effort in that direction."

Nor is Brother Goswald content to leave all the labor to his former employees.  He works tirelessly dragging the bundles of deadwood that Tsaaruk gathers down into the under-cathedral and setting them to Mirra's direction.

And when the time comes he ties up the hem of his robe and wades into the pool to retrieve the skeletons of the victims of the Lalanite's rituals.  However, once he is knee-deep in water and bent over and feeling around in the murky water for bones he frowns.

"I don't feel any bones of the body.  Just skulls."

Goswald raises up with a dripping skull held carefully in his hand.  He sways as if dizzy or exhausted and looks like he might take a spill.  His eyes roll back in his head and his voice changes becoming raspy and womanish.  "Seven to seal away evil."

He coughs and stumbles sending a small wave of water splashing over the edge of the pool but catches himself before falling.  He looks to those waiting to retrieve the skulls as he pulls them out and his affect has returned to normal.

"I must be more tired than I thought."  Apparently he doesn't remember what just happened.  Despite his previous spell Brother Goswald retrieves seven skulls from the pool before declaring it empty of any further bones.

[sblock=K (Religion) or (Arcana) DC 10]Certain religious traditions use a heptagram as a ward against evil.[/sblock]
[sblock=Perrin]All planned encounters are finished.  We could wrap up at any time.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 9, 2014)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia nodded, “I do have a few spells yet that will cause fire, that ball of flames that rolls around and the exploding one I was just using. With enough tinder they could help.”

“Though, I think it will require all of us to gather enough timber to do this correctly and thoroughly.”

She moved to help gather firewood.

[sblock=OOC Note]I will wrap up Kaedyn’s Quest with a summary post then. I have been waiting to end it the same time you ended Lost Imperium so we can dump all the characters into the DWI together and work on getting the 3 new adventures underway.[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +6 (8 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 14 (18 w/ Mage Armor) (Touch 13, Flat-footed 12)-> *18 with Mage Armor
HP:* 38 *Current:* *31*
*CMD:* 14, *Fort:* +4, *Ref:* +4, *Will:* +6 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) 
*Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot, Ring of Sustenance, Mage Armor

*Weapon in Hand:* None
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 5/9, 2nd Level: 4/5, 3rd Level 1/4

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, darkvision; *Perception:* +14
*AC:* 19 (Touch 16, flat-footed 17)  *-> 23 with Mage Armor
HP:* 19 *Current:* 19
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link, Mage Armor
*Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +9, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)]

Combat Trained Light Horse
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision, Scent; *Perception:* +6
*AC:* 13 (Touch 9, flat-footed 13)
*HP:* 15 *Current:* 15 
*Fort:* +6,* Ref:* +5, *Will:* +1
*Conditions in effect:* War-trained, 50ft movement
*Weapon in Hand:* 2 Hooves [Att: +3, dmg: 1d4+3][/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Dec 9, 2014)

"Seven to seal against evil," Mirra repeats thoughtfully.  "Something the Lalanites wanted held would be my first guess.  Perhaps the energies that the woman used to make herself into a demoness?" 

She shakes her head.  "Whatever it was, the energies are gone, and these people were victims of some sort of necromancy.  Let us lay them to rest."

[sblock=OOC]--[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith
*
AC: 16+6 (13+2 flat-footed, 13+4 touch)
HP: 35/35
CMB: +4 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Bombs: ?/11
Cognatogen Prepared: None
1st Level: 3/5
2nd Level: 1/3
Extracts Prepared: Barkskin, Lesser Restoration

Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb (+6, x2, 3d6+4+2, DC 18), Longspear (+3, x2, 1d8-1, Silver/Reach)
Current Conditions in Effect: Cognatogen (+4 Int, -2 Str, +2 AC), Expeditious Retreat (5 min), Shield (+4 AC)

Used Items:
Alchemist's ice, Some CLW charges
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 11, 2014)

The skulls are taken out and buried.  Rites are spoken over the grave.  It is a simple and succinct ceremony as everyone is exhausted from the work that has filled the day.

And then the fires in the under-cathedral are lit.  Mirra has to do the lighting using her magical protections since she and Goswald, who shows he has a fair amount of knowledge of construction, determine that the stair will act as a chimney and prove a death-trap to anyone unprotected.

By this time it is late, too late to travel unless the group wants to travel at night.  The local terrain is rough and Goswald, though he is no longer your employer, encourages everyone to camp though at some distance removed from the ruined cathedral.  The next morning as everyone is packing they begin hearing popping noises which are eventually determined to be the stones of the undercathedral cracking in the heat.  The fire is likely to burn intensely hot for several days, much like a charcoal burners fire.  Brother Goswald is satisfied that everything that could be done has been done and pays out the agreed amount of gold to everyone.

Brother Goswald says he will be returning to Danyll's tiny kingdom for a while but if the group travels northwards can travel with him for a couple of days before he turns off towards the town.  Another option is to travel south-east, as most of the group came, to Port Duvende and then take ship to Venza.  Regardless of the path taken it is a matter of several weeks before the group makes their return to Venza and civilization.

        *GM:*  Updated XP & GP charts are posted in the first post.  Thanks for playing; you're all free to return to the DWI to await the next adventure.  If you have any questions about anything feel free to ask.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 11, 2014)

*OOC:*


Thanks, GE.


----------



## BigB (Dec 11, 2014)

*OOC:*


Thanks GE. I enjoyed the adventure!!


----------

